# Get to know the people you share the forum with each day.



## cIementine

I just realised that I've been on here for over a month and I'll usually just look at posts and not talk to people. I talk to 3 or 4 people by VM and PM and the AC Best friends system, but there are so many other people on here I need to get to know better. I participate in two other forums, and I talked to more people on the other two than I have so far on here. 

So feel free to chat to anyone who decides to post.


----------



## iLoveYou

Okay.

Well I think it _REALLLYYYY_ helps when members use the IRC / Mumble. I used to be very isolated at the beginning of my TBT life because I only came for ACNL purposes. Over time being spent in the IRC / Mumble I've gotten to know people, to the point where we literally only come on these forums for each other (ACNL has died for some of us). Back me up *****es. So yeah, if you're looking to get to know people beyond this thread, you can always head over to the IRC / Mumble. Don't let the silences scare you away though.

*IRC:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php
*Mumble: * http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?90188-The-Bell-Tree-Mumble-Beginner-s-Guide

- - - - -
Hi. My name is Kayla. C:

I love The Vampire Diaries. I'm actually looking for other people on this forum who love to watch that show / talk about it (Horus u suck) because I am obsessed with that show. I want to talk about that. :c Is Silas in Katherine's body now?? FML I am so confused.

Favourite color: Pink
Favourite number: 14
I am: Canadian
Favourite TBT member: Thunder
Favourite staff member: Thunder
Favourite place in the whole wide world: Disney (any one)
Want to go to Disney with: Justin
I want to visit: Spain
I want to marry: LaurenSockHeadKarla
Favourite Blog: http://unalteredreality.com/
Favourite nickname I gave out: *Prof Gall*ium & Phosp*horus*.
Favourite word to use: bum
Favourite thing about TBT: The events. Seriously the Halloween one was somuchfun.
Ever won TBT lottery: No. I still want to try though.

I love *Horus* a lot though. <3 He will forever be my one true love. We are destined to meet in real life & get married. It's happening. xoxoxoxo


----------



## SockHead

I'm a 20 year old music loving cool guy who probably jokes around too much oh well im funny so its ok


----------



## Zander

I am 26, married, and a father.

^_^

My wife doesnt have a 3/2DS just yet, but that will change soon. Currently we share my town.
My step-son has a 3ds and his own copy of new leaf
my son....is only 3


----------



## Croconaw

I'm a girl and I love Pokemon and Mario! I also take karate (Tang Soo Do).


----------



## iLoveYou

MayorAvalon said:


> So feel free to chat to anyone who decides to post.





Feraligatr said:


> I'm a girl



WDF. You're a girl?
Kidding.

Today it was raining. I hate when it rains because I usually get wet. Maybe I'm like a cat. Am I alone on this one or do you guys get me?

Also, I got my pay check. {: 

ALSO, is it shoutout, shout-out or shout out?


----------



## Croconaw

iLoveYou said:


> WDF. You're a girl?


I mention it because I always get called a boy for some reason.


----------



## beffa

hello i'm 14 and i love um animals i guess and i hate school : ) i also love panic! at the disco hey


----------



## SockHead

Feraligatr said:


> I mention it because I always get called a boy for some reason.



People judge other people based on their names/avatar/signatures which is pretty shortsighted


----------



## Byngo

iLoveYou said:


> I love The Vampire Diaries.


 
I can't stand The Vampire Diaries

Please don't murder me. 

Now about moi... Hmm. I'm female and my real name is Natalie... And... I'm #crey. _Yeah_


----------



## Ricardo

Hola, my name is Ricardo. I'm a shy guy so I don't socialize much because I don't know what to say plus my heart races every time I talk to someone (very very nervous). I'm almost 19 yrs old and I like Pokemon, Scrubs, and Supernatural.

Right now I am in community college after I failed to pay for orientation for a 4-yr college. I dream of becoming a mechanical engineer.


----------



## BungoTheElf

I'm a girl that's 12 and my real name is Amanda, but I prefer Lynn more which is my middle name~ I also LOVE stuffed animals <3 And I  have a B in language arts ;-;


----------



## itzafennecfox

I'm a loner on this forum, so I suppose it would be helpful to try to get to know people. I'm a socially awkward 13-year-old girl named Sarah. I used to go by Lola, since Sarah is such a common name, but oh well. My favorite color is blue, my second being red. I love to read and am reading Les Miserables right now. Let me tell you, Les Miserables is killing me. I don't need 100 pages just to describe the Battle of Waterloo, especially when it's not incredibly relevant to the story. Urgh. I play Pokemon and New Leaf, but that's about all gamingwise right now. I read Homestuck, and I hate this megapause it has going on. And I just typed way too much about myself I'm sorry.
But in response to Lunatic, I don't like The Vampire Diaries either. It seems to have a 50-50 rating, where half of the people like it and half don't, which I suppose is good because at least it's not like certain things where everybody seems to hate it.
And to the person above me, STUFFED ANIMALS YES.


----------



## SecondSider

I am a 15-year-old film buff who always watches films every day (mostly from The Criterion Collection).

I'm not a fan of sports, but I do enjoy watching some sports films (some examples would be _Raging Bull_ or _Jerry Maguire_).

I have autism, which generally means my brain functions differently than most people.

I have a vastly different taste in film from others my age, as many would keep on going for those dumb Adam Sandler comedies (though I did like _Punch-Drunk Love_, at least I can stand him in there), or the _Scary Movie_ franchise (I never really liked the movies, I didn't find them funny, and I prefer other parodies such as _Airplane!_, or _Hot Shots!_).


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm a 20 year old British Male who's currently unemployed and live in my parents house while paying rent (I swear I'll find a job soon, I PROMISE)

I generally like Cutesy stuff, Anime, Soft and small characters with freakishly unrealistic features can make me go D'aww really easily. (Kirby, Ness, Not overly done Chibi stuff.) I don't make this my life though.

Generally I'm quite lonesome around the forums since I can be..."Shouty" nor generally nice to some users because they're "Popular" It's a long story so I'd really rather not go talking about it. I tend to act nicer to people when I get to know them more.

My personality is weird, I can swap personalities really fast depending on my mood and how I've been upset or ticked off.

...That's really much it, I apologize in advance if I've ever called anyone things I shouldn't have, I just generally dislike well known people for no reason.


----------



## Bambi

I am 25, female. I'm an artist which includes drawing, painting, sculpting, crafting. I love music and dance. I am a gym monkey, I get up at 5am everyday to go for an hour before work. I love cooking. I collect Monster High and Ever After High dolls. I also watch the cartoons. I watch most cartoons. I freaking LOVE cartoons. My body may age but my heart never will. I Rock climb, hike and go camping. I work as a Manager/Assistant/Heart and soul of a Veterinary Clinic. I bring my dog Kismet to work with me everyday, she is my life. I have been in a relationship for 4 years and am totally in love and happy. I am Canadian and will always be proud of that. I am also from B.C. and will be doubly proud of that. I am openly bisexual and support equality for ALL and ALWAYS WILL. I am not religious but I am spiritual. I do believe in more than what we see, I just don't know what it is. I was bullied all through highschool. I have dermatillomania where I pick the skin on my neck constantly without even realizing it. Some people with this condition pick multiple spots, which I do but mostly just the one spot. It gets so bad sometimes I bruise myself or make myself bleed. I have Essential Tremors as well so my hands are always shaking. I think you have heard enough about me now.


----------



## saramew

I'm Sara! I'm 18 years old and currently looking for a job and the right school for me. I started class at an Art Institute but dropped after a week due to regret (also had a cutoff to not be charged for attending the pricey college). Odds are looking at that I will be majoring in art, and hoping to minor in dance. I enjoy playing video games, watching anime, and dancing (although I haven't in a while due to not being enrolled in a studio). Cats are pretty much my life! I'm a feminist and fully support equality for all. <3 My favorite colors are pink and red, I'm 5'2" and just over 100 lbs.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm an anime-loving boy who loves Animal Crossing, anime, and TV! I play the clarinet and I read The Heroes of Olympus book series. I love to watch anime and would also love to be recommended of a few.


----------



## Jake

i'm gay and i'm a little **** that's pre much all you need to know


----------



## Lauren

Well, I'm 19 and have 4 tattoos and 10 piercings and I plan to have more. I LOVE KAYLA MORE THAN WORDS. I drink more than a person my age should do. I sound like a guy and I was a dancer, cheerleader and gymnast for 11 years. I have a large addiction to chicken and dr pepper. I have a crush on Sock shush, don't tell him


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, this isn’t really necessary anymore... nice intro though


----------



## KarlaKGB

I am 22 with a Master's degree in Chemical Engineering from the 2nd oldest university in the English speaking world. I am posting this under duress by a trenchcoat.


----------



## Horus

Alright, lying never gives off a good impression. Let me help you out Kayla and correct all your wrongs like always.



iLoveYou said:


> Hi. My name is Kayla. C:
> 
> I love The Vampire Diaries and My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. I'm actually looking for other people on this forum who love to watch those shows / talk about them (Horus u so hawt) because I am obsessed with both (and horus tbh, so sex). I want to talk about that (and horus, srs to hot). :c Is Silas in Katherine's body now?? FML I am so confused like always.
> 
> Favourite color: Pink
> Favourite number: 14
> I am: Canadian for Horus because My Little Pony was made there so he'll love me if I live here hopefully
> Favourite TBT member: Horus
> Favourite staff member: Thunder Horus because he should be xoxo
> Favourite place in the whole wide world: Horus' house
> Want to go to Disney with: Horus of course
> I want to visit: Horus and Equestria
> I want to marry: HORUS
> Favourite Blog: http://www.equestriadaily.com/
> Favourite nickname I gave out: *Prof Gall*ium & Phosp*horus*.
> Favourite word to use: horus
> Favourite thing about TBT: The events. Seriously the Halloween one was somuchfun but nothing beats watching My Little Pony with Horus k?
> Ever won TBT lottery: No. I still want to try though.


----------



## iLoveYou

Horus said:


> Alright, lying never gives off a good impression. Let me help you out Kayla and correct all your wrongs like always.



My bad. :c Stupid auto-correct on my phone. SMH, gotta get that fixed.


----------



## Sabbyy

I'm Savannah and I'm 13 years old. I enjoy baking and designing. I web design occasionally, usually making themes for Tumblr. I love interior design and it is in fact what I plan to do when I go to college. I graphic design. I play Minecraft to design to my heart's desire. I like Animal Crossing because it allows me to design my own town. I've been interested in design since I was 3 years old. I would find myself drawing houses often. Not the exterior, but the interior. I would find myself rearranging furniture in the house, of course when I developed and was strong enough at 7 years old, to my own liking. I stopped drawing around that age because I realized how terrible I am at drawing.  And as for graphic design, I've just recently became interested in it. I used to make avatars for my friends about 3 years ago. Still occasionally trying to improve, I've opened up a graphic shop on another forum with my friend and I've been getting requests lately. I'm thinking about opening one on this forum.

As for baking, my parents assign me to cook breakfast every morning. I can take my time since I'm homeschooled. It's not a chore for me. I enjoy baking. I sometimes cook dinner, and suggest dishes when my parents have time to put effort into dinner. I've been baking since I was about 3; I used to bake with my mother until she allowed me to bake on my own, which was only a year ago. I still bake with my mom occasionally, just not as often as I used to. I'll admit, I do miss baking with my mom often, but I enjoy preparing dishes on my own.

Aside from my interests, I am not at all a social person. I do not enjoy being around people for social purposes in real life. Heck, I don't enjoy being in stores that teenage girls usually shop in. I'm not interested in fashion, or pretty much anything other girls are interested in. I've always been different, I've accepted it and I love being different. I'm often told by online friends that I am very mature for my age, and I agree.


----------



## Heir

MayorAvalon said:


> I just realised that I've been on here for over a month and I'll usually just look at posts and not talk to people. I talk to 3 or 4 people by VM and PM and the AC Best friends system



It's okay duuuuude, I've been here since July and I don't talk to anyone regularly /o/



ehehehehehe... ...


----------



## Zander

Little more about little ole me:

I was raised on horror movies
I am related to Vincent Price
I used to wrestle for the Arkansas Extreme Wrestling Federation
I used to skateboard a lot till I got knocked off the half pipe and royally screwed up my right knee
I met my wife on a LoZ website, Ganon's Tower, and moved to Texas to be with her.
I like to draw, build props, and cosplay.  All can be seen here http://zanderyurami.deviantart.com/
I have been playing Ac since it was first released on the NGC.  I got it the week it was release.  Only one I never finished my house on was City Folk.  My toddler killed the game disc.


----------



## Touko

Moi name is Aerith, I prefer to be called Touko because that's like my...signature naaame ~
I suck at socializing with others on here.
I like to draw.
I watch animes/read mangas.
I have bad memory and hearing.

I'm a little bit out of this world. Well I think everyone is at least.


----------



## Justin

iLoveYou said:


> Want to go to Disney with: Justin



You know me too well.


----------



## fl0ra

I am in college as nursing student. I graduate in another 3 years. 

I also love spicy food and enjoy watching romantic comedies.
My other interests inlude fashion, art, and reading horoscopes.


----------



## Thunder

iLoveYou said:


> Favourite TBT member: Thunder
> Favourite staff member: Thunder







iLoveYou said:


> I want to visit: Spain



i've been to spain before, it's p nice.

also hi everyone, i think it's cool to socialize with others and get to know them.


----------



## SockHead

Okay I going to do a real one so here goes.

I'm a twenty year old dude who's way cooler online. I'm taking classes for art and people say I'm pretty good at it. I love all types of music but currently in a hip-hop/EDM phase. I want to make movies for a living. I don't care how I could help, like being a camera man would be awesome, but my goal is to be a director. I dabble in a lot of arty stuff like that. I wish I was better at producing music, because I think that'd be fun too. My personality is hard to grasp because I joke around a lot, like people take me seriously and it's like they run into a wall. Sucks though because whenever I try to be serious, people think I'm not. I like pushing buttons and crossing the line. Being insensitive is one of my flaws. I don't care what people think of me on the internet, so that may be why. I'm mostly nice to people here, but if you somehow find a way to annoy me you'll know it sooner rather than later. Ummmm, I'm all about having fun so if you try to like bring up a serious topic or something I'll either ignore you or make fun of you. (Sorry in advance) Anyway, I try to be as cool as possible so don't hate me. Or hate me, I don't care. Catch me in the IRC or the mumble and you can see me first hand. 

~Stay safe, eat well


----------



## Zeiro

I've been here for almost two years and I still feel like I hardly know anyone here lol.

I'm a dude and my real name is Aaron and I'm 16. I live in the U.S. I attend a public high school and I'm in the 11th Grade (Junior). I'm studying child psychology alongside culinary arts. I currently have a part-time job at a local grocery store. I have my driver's permit and I'm trying to get my license. I don't have my own car though.

I love music, video games, food, sleep, cooking, and chillin' with my homies. I'm getting more into hair and fashion. And I'm also pretty handy with MS Paint.

Height: 5'11''
Weight: 139 lbs.
Blood Type: O


----------



## Lauren

SockHead said:


> Okay I going to do a real one so here goes.
> 
> I'm a twenty year old dude who's way cooler online. I'm taking classes for art and people say I'm pretty good at it. I love all types of music but currently in a hip-hop/EDM phase. I want to make movies for a living. I don't care how I could help, like being a camera man would be awesome, but my goal is to be a director. I dabble in a lot of arty stuff like that. I wish I was better at producing music, because I think that'd be fun too. My personality is hard to grasp because I joke around a lot, like people take me seriously and it's like they run into a wall. Sucks though because whenever I try to be serious, people think I'm not. I like pushing buttons and crossing the line. Being insensitive is one of my flaws. I don't care what people think of me on the internet, so that may be why. I'm mostly nice to people here, but if you somehow find a way to annoy me you'll know it sooner rather than later. Ummmm, I'm all about having fun so if you try to like bring up a serious topic or something I'll either ignore you or make fun of you. (Sorry in advance) Anyway, I try to be as cool as possible so don't hate me. Or hate me, I don't care. Catch me in the IRC or the mumble and you can see me first hand.
> 
> ~Stay safe, eat well



The fact that all of this is true makes me chuckle! You left out the part where you impersonate me and Jason with the most terrible english accent I've heard ;-D


----------



## Laurina

Hi c:
I'm Laurina. I'm 21. I'm Asian, Cambodian to be specific. My favorite food is sushi. My beverage of choice is beer. My favorite show is Supernatural. I love the Timberwolves (it's pretty much the only thing my Dad and I have ever really bonded over). Hoping to go back to college next semester (it's been about two years since I got on academic suspension. I've always had problems with school). I'd like to call myself a real artist one day. My favorite color is purple. I have a cat named CrunkPuff. I love to bake. I'm sarcastic, lazy, awkward and depressed 90% of the time. But if you asked anybody that knows me personally, they'd say I'm the sweetest most optimistic and cheerful person they know. I tend to put others before myself. I'm obsessed with _SockHead_. I have a massive girl crush on _iLoveYou_.


----------



## iLoveYou

Justin said:


> You know me too well.





Zr388 said:


>



When Justin acknowledges my presence on the forums. <33




Thunder said:


>



It's da twuth. <33




LaurinaMN said:


> I have a massive girl crush on _iLoveYou_.



Forever loving you. <33 *clings to u* PleasePleasePlease find a way to come to Mumble.


----------



## Celestefey

I'm Lucy (literally everyone calls me that and I always try looking for different screen names but chances are people just call me Lucy anyway, so just a heads up in the future if I ever talk to any of you!! ^^), I am 15 years old and live in London, England! I learn Japanese at school hehe and I'd like to think I'm quite good at it... I have my actual Japanese GCSE exam next year so I'm pretty nervous!! ;; I also learn German too and I've always quite enjoyed learning languages... I also enjoy drawing too but I don't think I'm any good at it. I am interested in photography so next year I'm hoping to take Photography woo!! The Legend of Zelda and Animal Crossing are my favourite video game series of all time, I absolutely love cute things too. I love anime too, my favourite anime ever is Hyouka! I also write for an anime blog too with some of my friends, since I also really enjoy writing. I am quite a shy person but I don't really come across that way online since I always enjoy talking to new people. In actual fact I haven't spoken to all that many people here eheh so I'd like to get to know you all a bit better! ;w; <3 (and it's been really interesting just reading all your descriptions on here too :3)


----------



## cIementine

Hey Everyone! I can't reply to everyone as much as I want to but it's awesome to see mods and admins posting too. On most forums, the mods and admins are only there to ban and tell people off. But it's awesome here so the mods are here to be awesome.

I never introduced myself.

My name is not Avalon, it's 'Isabelle' but I hate my name so bad and I will punch your face if you call me by it xD
I love Video-games (ACNL and Tekken to be specific c: ) 
I think I must be one of the youngest here :3
I love Marvel and D.C, Adventure time, Regular show, Gravity falls, Art, I really enjoy drawing and writing, I hate mathematics because I'm awful at it. I always end up with cruddish teachers :c
Disney has been a major part in my life and I have been to Disney world 6 times c:
If you haven't noticed already I love Stitch. I am really childish and I love unicorns and my two favourite plushies are my Duffy and Shellie May the Disney bears. Duffy came from Disney World and Shellie May came all the way from Tokyo Disney Sea. I think they're so cute and if you don't know who they are then please google ^u^
I am from the UK and enjoy learning different languages. I like French the most. I want to learn Japanese and wish to travel through Europe and the world when I'm older. 

Thanking y'all c:


----------



## Hartech

I'll give it a go! I always enjoy meeting new people 

My names is William! Nice to meet y'all! I am a 20-year old college sophomore currently majoring in International Business and minoring in Japanese. I plan on studying abroad during the spring of my junior year, and haven't decided if I want to go for just one semester or the entire year. I am a ginger, and my avatar is pretty darn close to what I look like! I always try to see the bright side of things, although it's been a bit of a bumpy road as of lately. I will always listen to your stories and reading everyone's descriptions has been pretty great! I hope to get to know more of you all! Feel free to PM with anything you want to talk to about!

Oh I also play plenty of other games, from AC to League of legends and am always looking for people to play with!


----------



## cIementine

Hi William. Nice meeting you c: 

I get confused with American school stuff.

Instead of saying 10th Grade I say year 10.

I'm not sure what the school stages are in the U.S

I think Elementary is from ages 4 to 11? 

Someone explain xD


----------



## Hartech

Well hello Isa....Avalon 

Let me explain a bit.

The American school system is based off of three different types of education. 

Primary education, this your grade school/ elementary school and is usually classified from ages 5 starting in Kidnergaten till 5th grade or around age 11.

Secondary Education, is the middle school high school level. This starts at age 11-12 and goes until around age 18-19. Middle school/junior high is grade level 6,7,8 high school starts at 9 and continues to 12. High schoolers refer to themselves as Freshmen, Sophomores, Juniors, and Seniors respectively.

Tertiary Education, is a college or university(Americans typically use this term interchangeably) level education. Students really get to choose how long they want to attend university and this will usually determine the degree of education they are getting. 1-year is usually classified as a certificate. 2 years is an Associates degree. 4 years is a bachelors degree and is the most common (I am getting a bachelors in International Business) 5+years is what is considered graduate school. Students can earn a Masters or Doctorate (PHD) at this level, and time is dependent on the area of study!

I hope that helps


----------



## cIementine

O.O Why you... xD

Ahh, okay c: For us, Primary ends at year 6, which is when we're 11. 
We have Secondary school which is also from ages 11-16. Then college is after that. 
We have nursery which is when you're 2 or something? Then there's pre-school from ages 3-4.
idk, it's quite confusing but I get it more now xD


----------



## Hartech

Yeah we have nursery or daycare for toddlers, and then pre-kidnergaten (or Pre-K) as well.

Glad I could help! Speaking with some students from the UK they refer to college as a sort of pre university education. Which I thought was pretty strange myself XD


----------



## Colour Bandit

Fashionably late to the party...





Uh... Hi, my name is Emma (Wait, I think some people know that already...) and I'm 17 years old, blonde, blue eyes, 5ft 6.5in tall and invisible if you look at me from the side. I'm currently in my final year of college, studying Psychology, Media Studies and Business Studies and I have no intention to go to Uni, at all.

I run the Tumblr page for my Boyfriend's YouTube channel (Well, a lot of us take part but my boyfriend is the boss), currently there are very little posts there as both of us are really busy with coursework so YouTube isn't a priority right now. Apart from that I am unemployed (If you live in Colchester, Essex and you own a business which needs fresh blood, PLEASE HIRE ME!) and clearly desperate for a job.

I like:
-RWBY
-Doctor Who
-Pokemon
-The Elder Scrolls
-A Song of Ice and Fire
-Muse
-Deadmau5
-Marvel comics (Please don't start going all "you're a girl you can't read/enjoy comics" on me, its too cute)
-Supernatural
-Star Wars
-Star TRek
-Tumblr
-Driving
-Baking
-My Boyfriend (More love than like)
-My friends
-Money
-etc.

I dislike:
-My Little Pony
-CoD
-FPS in general
-'Tough' guys
-'Funny' people
-Makeup
-Sprouts
-Savoury pies
-Bullies
-Nice Guys?
-PEOPLE WHO SPOIL BOOKS/FILMS/TV SHOWS/GAMES ON THE DAY THEY ARE RELEASED!

I am willing to answer questions, as long as they are non-intrusive and worded properly.


----------



## cIementine

Hi Emma. You are one of few people I know that like Muse. You rock.

I love Marvel also. I think my school bag has explained that for a lot of people. 

Please name your favourite Marvel hero and favourite Marvel Villian.

My favourite hero is Iron man and my favourite villian is LOKI FTW <3333


----------



## Laurina

iLoveYou said:


> Forever loving you. <33 *clings to u* PleasePleasePlease find a way to come to Mumble.



Don't worry, I'm downloading it tonight c;
But I won't be off work until 2am, so I'll be on this weekend and check it out!<3


----------



## cIementine

*wth is mumble?*


----------



## Colour Bandit

MayorAvalon said:


> Please name your favourite Marvel hero and favourite Marvel Villian.
> 
> My favourite hero is Iron man and my favourite villian is LOKI FTW <3333


Ooh, favourite hero... Spiderman and favourite villain is Loki (Both Hiddleston Loki and Kid Loki, since he's really funny in the current series of the Young Avengers!)
As mentioned above I'm currently reading the Young Avengers series (On my Kindle as I can't find hard copies anywhere!) and my favourite comic book series that I own is Avengers Versus X-Men! (All issues in one book, since I missed it when it was being printed individually)

Going to see Thor: The Dark World tomorrow with one of my friends, I had to unfollow so many people on Tumblr since people don't know how to put stuff under a read more and the ending has been totally spoiled for me! (How some people have already gif'd the ending is beyond me!)


----------



## Hartech

MayorAvalon said:


> *wth is mumble?*



A voice chat service, TBT has their own with the info on how to connect under the chat tab at the top!


----------



## SockHead

I also like Basketball, Football, Beer, Weed, RPG's, Card Games, Guitar, Drums, Lauren, Ceramics, Pokemon, Avatar, American Horror Story, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Pally, Eric Andre Show, Workaholics, porn, Kayla, Pizza, Chicken Wings, Spicy Ramen, Thanksgiving, Laurina, Twitter, Tumblr, Youtube, Acid, Experimenting, Photoshop, Drawing, Filming, Comic Books, Graphic Design, Ruby, Pokemon Ruby, Cyberbullying, Pissing off Andy, Skateboarding, Slam Dunkin, Donuts, Dancing, Singing, Rapping, and Call of Duty and My Little Pony sucks.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm gonna stick this thread for you. Think that might be a record for unofficial threads.

As for me, I'm Prof. Gallows, I like games, reading, writing, and some other stuff. You're better off talking to me to figure this stuff out.


----------



## cIementine

sockhead said:
			
		

> I also like Basketball, Football, Beer, *Weed*, RPG's, Card Games, Guitar, Drums, *Lauren*, Ceramics, Pokemon, Avatar, American Horror Story, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Pally, Eric Andre Show, Workaholics, *porn, Kayla*, Pizza, Chicken Wings, Spicy Ramen, Thanksgiving, *Laurina*, Twitter, Tumblr, Youtube, Acid, Experimenting, Photoshop, Drawing, Filming, Comic Books, Graphic Design, Ruby, Pokemon Ruby, *Cyberbullying*, *Pissing off Andy*, Skateboarding, Slam Dunkin, Donuts, Dancing, Singing, Rapping, and Call of Duty and My Little Pony sucks.



'

Okay... xD

I suppose I like donuts and I do guitar. I'm so awesome I skipped my debut Grade and grade 2.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> I'm gonna stick this thread for you. Think that might be a record for unofficial threads.
> 
> As for me, I'm Prof. Gallows, I like games, reading, writing, and some other stuff. You're better off talking to me to figure this stuff out.



HEEYYY.
I like games too. Woah xD

I feel awesome now I am officially sticky.


----------



## Hartech

MayorAvalon said:


> I feel awesome now I am officially sticky.



Well hey now let's calm down there lol XD


----------



## cIementine

Don't you talk to Ms. Sticky like that. xD


----------



## SockHead

Too spammy delete thread abort


----------



## cIementine

O: I'm offended O:


----------



## iLoveYou

SockHead said:


> I also like Basketball, Football, Beer, Weed, RPG's, Card Games, Guitar, Drums, Lauren, Ceramics, Pokemon, Avatar, American Horror Story, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Pally, Eric Andre Show, Workaholics, *porn, Kayla, Pizza*, Chicken Wings, Spicy Ramen, Thanksgiving, Laurina, Twitter, Tumblr, Youtube, Acid, Experimenting, Photoshop, Drawing, Filming, Comic Books, Graphic Design, Ruby, Pokemon Ruby, Cyberbullying, Pissing off Andy, Skateboarding, Slam Dunkin, Donuts, Dancing, Singing, Rapping, and Call of Duty and My Little Pony sucks.



SMH. What ever, I like what my name is between. I will take dis shout out. C:
Do not #bully tho

- - - - -

I love road trips. There's something about taking a long drive in a car. It's the perfect place to think and have endless thoughts about the details of your life. It's so relaxing too, especially when you're listening to a good radio station. 

SHOTGUN. I love that seat.
+ 1,000,000 for anyone who can drive.


----------



## Volvagia

i'm volvagia 

-i really love ace attorney 
-all time low my favourite band. i love listening to music
-i love anime and manga. madoka magica = fav anime and either bokura ga ito or love com is my favourite manga. (loves shoujo/shounen ai)
-i live in toronto. (also do canadians really have accents? i never noticed ;; )
-i love maya fey and komaeda nagito. will marry both.
-no one ever gets my age right and i find it kind of flattering (albeit a bit offensive) when people guess up to double my actual age.
-i'm 5'3", i have black hair, brown eyes and dimples.
-i have an older brother and sister
-i enjoy drawing (anime mostly)
-the only sport i like is badminton and that's because it's so easy.

/added more since others put a lot


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hi, I'm LoveMcQueen and I'm a boy. Some people think I'm a girl.

I have no real hobbies. I just play video games and read and fail school.

The end.


----------



## radical6

Volvagia said:


> i'm volvagia
> 
> -i really love ace attorney
> -all time low my favourite band. i love listening to music
> -i love anime and manga. madoka magica = fav anime and either bokura ga ito or love com is my favourite manga. (loves shoujo/shounen ai)
> -i live in toronto. (also do canadians really have accents? i never noticed ;; )
> -i love maya fey and komaeda nagito. will marry both.
> -no one ever gets my age right and i find it kind of flattering (albeit a bit offensive) when people guess up to double my actual age.
> -i'm 5'3", i have black hair, brown eyes and dimples.
> -i have an older brother and sister
> -i enjoy drawing (anime mostly)
> -the only sport i like is badminton and that's because it's so easy.
> 
> /added more since others put a lot



komaeda is disgusting ):
i think i read bokura ga ita. they go to college right? it was okay it kinda left me with a dreamy feeling

anyway hi im kallie/tsundere
im a girl
uh i like anime and manga. mostly manga. i love gatchaman crowds tho a nd i loooove tsunderes !! i love them (hint why its my username) i love fashion and the color pink. i hate my hair and i want to cut it all off. uh im really lazy sometimes. i play 2 instruments and im 13 i guess?? and i live in seattle. uh i think im like 5'1'' so im kinda on the short side. and i love people with glasses theyre' so cute and im a virgo


----------



## Ashtot

I'm 17. I play guitar, bass, and drums. I like Fire Emblem and video games in general, but only play 3DS stuff and LoL. I also eat grilled cheese sandwiches with ketchup on the side because it tastes delicious. I grew up watching Veggie Tales as a young boy, which has influenced me to form my greatest achievement, the no veggie left behind program. If your veggies, or your friends veggies, need saving, give us a call at 1-506-114-6345. I love music, my favourite bands are: Mutemath (favourite), Future of Forestry, and Capital Kings. My favourite bed time snack is either some kind of noodles, leftovers, or froot loops. I don't generally eat sharp foods because i'm extremely susceptible to cankersores. I am allergic to nothing, my immune system is pretty awesome when it comes to being sick, because I'm not sick often. I like Christmas music during Christmas. I have two cats, one is 20 pounds, the other is 5, the younger one tries to get milk from the older one even though it is male, it's really strange. I used to have two goldfish named Bob and Larry but my dad said that they went to toilet land for the rest of their days. My favourite day of the week is no day because there is no day that is best, they all fall short of my expectations of an amazing day. I suck at math and even though I try to comprehend numbers I don't understand them and in the end I'll never conquer math. If you're still reading this you should probably go outside and take a walk because this is definitely not the best way to spend your time. I'm graduating this year and just got my full license yesterday. Now for my life story: I was born in Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada, in 1996. This was the year of Pokemon, and Pokemon has always been there. I grew up in Moncton where my dad was a DJ and worked at a furniture store, also involved at a local church, while my mother was a stay at home mom, mothering myself, my brother, and my sister. At the age of eight, my parents told me that we would be moving to British Columbia (also in Canada), and that my dad would be a youth pastor there, so we moved and it was the worst time of my life for a while, but once I got used to it, it was amazing. We lived right next to Vancouver, and the experiences there were some of the best in my life. I had the priviledge to go to a private school there, which was also amazing. Three years later, I was told we were moving back to New Brunswick, but this time to Fredericton, where most of my family lived. My dad was youth pastor at a different church this time and a bunch of years passed and I'm still here, and it's awesome, although a bit boring. If you read all of this, wow. I also like Iced Tea.
I KNOW ALL THE STUFF


----------



## windfall

I've been on the forums since late May and I realized I don't really talk to anyone lol. Oh well, I've never been particularly chatty. Being shy and introverted is never a good combination. I spend most of my time lurking around. 

uhh I'm studying business but I have no idea what I want to do with my life. 
I like doodling! And comic books (unfortunately not really into superhero stuff, 'cept the x-men really). Saga (BKV) and Fables (Bill Willingham) are my favourites right now. I also really love asoiaf/GoT. We need to start a thread when the next season starts up next year! 

edit: wow people are writing alot. 
added a bit more about myself haha.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm 30 years old, I love gaming, my favorite color is Pink, my favorite original AC villager is Whitney, and I'm currently trying to lose weight for my own health.
I don't really like going to into detail until I truely get to know people because some people might try to friend me just to get information to use for other purposes.
I try to never ever curse IRL and online.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm female. I get called male a lot online because of the usernames I pick, but it doesn't particularly bother me if someone calls me male. I play male characters about 75% of the time for video games anyway, so that doesn't help things either. 

I'm 30 and I've been gaming since the late '80s (NES days, woot!). I'm also a newbie musician (guitar mainly), an anime/manga fan, general Japanese-stuff nerd, a hobbyist writer, and fan of science fiction and fantasy movies and TV. I live in Japan, on the western side of Tokyo. I'm actually from the US though. I'm a big fan of Shoko Nakagawa (J-pop singer, also does some acting and modeling), Kanon Wakeshima (used to be visual kei, but now she's kinda switched to jazz), and Shinya Arino (a comedian, but I'm specifically into his Gamecenter CX stuff, not his comedian group stuff). If there's an event involving any of those 3, I generally go to them. Being a nerd, I go to conventions and other things too. This means I spend way too much money on concerts and live events. 

I'm a pretty big introvert. Being around people drains me in general. This is partly why I heart Japan. Many people here are introverts and therefore get me more. I don't go to parties at all for any reason UNLESS you tell me that there will be video games or card games or board games. THEN I will go. As a result of this, I end up having to hang out with kids and teenagers a lot, because they're playing games while the adults are usually drinking (I don't drink) and talking.


----------



## Hartech

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm female. I get called male a lot online because of the usernames I pick, but it doesn't particularly bother me if someone calls me male. I play male characters about 75% of the time for video games anyway, so that doesn't help things either.
> 
> I'm 30 and I've been gaming since the late '80s (NES days, woot!). I'm also a newbie musician (guitar mainly), an anime/manga fan, general Japanese-stuff nerd, a hobbyist writer, and fan of science fiction and fantasy movies and TV. I live in Japan, on the western side of Tokyo. I'm actually from the US though. I'm a big fan of Shoko Nakagawa (J-pop singer, also does some acting and modeling), Kanon Wakeshima (used to be visual kei, but now she's kinda switched to jazz), and Shinya Arino (a comedian, but I'm specifically into his Gamecenter CX stuff, not his comedian group stuff). If there's an event involving any of those 3, I generally go to them. Being a nerd, I go to conventions and other things too. This means I spend way too much money on concerts and live events.
> 
> I'm a pretty big introvert. Being around people drains me in general. This is partly why I heart Japan. Many people here are introverts and therefore get me more. I don't go to parties at all for any reason UNLESS you tell me that there will be video games or card games or board games. THEN I will go. As a result of this, I end up having to hang out with kids and teenagers a lot, because they're playing games while the adults are usually drinking (I don't drink) and talking.



Oh wow! Mind if I ask why you are in Japan? I am looking to study there spring of 2015. I would love to ask you some tips on how to make the transition!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm female and 26 but my brain acts about 14 and I'm okay with that. My boyfriend is 31 but he acts the same age as I do. We play ACNL and Pokemon together pretty much every day and it's awesome :3 Umm, I'm a classically trained musician and I have a Master's degree in politics. I work part time at a non-profit. I've lived in Russia (where I'm from), Norway, and now Canada. I love art but I'm nowhere near as good as the people on this forum at it! I've done some modeling and I love cosplay and comics, especially Marvel. Cyclops and Emma Frost are my favorite Marvel characters. I love food, my favorite food is birthday cake lol.


----------



## oath2order

Oh _fine_ I keep seeing this and I might as well post here.

I'm Oath, oath2order, or Andrew. I'm 20, and I live on the east coast of the U.S.

I lived in Michigan with my alcoholic father, but moved down to Maryland in the 8th grade. I've been living here ever since then. It was literally a life changer. I feel like I would have ended up like Fiona on _Shameless_ if my siblings and I continued to live with my father.

I'm this weird mix between being quiet and shy around people, and being loud and outgoing. It's weird. I'm afraid of public speaking, but I'm perfectly fine loudly introducing myself to a new person at work.

I work in retail. I hate almost all of the customers. I have a bit of an attitude problem. I survive work by keeping the mentality that I am better than the customers. Which I am.

I am obsessed with the Legend of Zelda, RuneScape, Minecraft, and of course, Animal Crossing. I love New Leaf, though I tend to play alone. I don't really understand other players and their obsession with their ****ing "dreamies" so I tend to try to avoid most interaction. I do enjoy the community here in the off-topic sections, hence why I stay.

I am politically left-wing, an atheist, and gay. My boyfriend and I have been together for three years. He was from Illinois, and we met via his fanfiction.net account. I messaged him one day. A friendship bloomed, and we've been together ever since. I plan on moving in February to live with him in Washington state.

There, my life story and now you know me. Yay?


----------



## Chris

21. British.

I'm a writer and filmmaker - sometimes I get paid for my work and sometimes I don't. Sometimes I'm expected to pay other people and I do so in food and beer whenever possible. What's minimum wage again? I spend too much money on clothes and music. Live music is one of my favourite things in the world and I'm a self-confessed music business nerd.


----------



## Byngo

oath2order said:


> Oh _fine_I work in retail. I hate almost all of the customers. I have a bit of an attitude problem. I survive work by keeping the mentality that I am better than the customers. Which I am.



Oh my. No other words for that.

I suppose I should include more about myself than what I did earlier in this topic. c:

I'm a 16 year old female living in Indianapolis, Indiana. I'm _obsessed_ with fashion, and would like to become a fashion designer someday! Right now I'm in school and I don't know what the **** I'm going to do when I'm done. Second to fashion, I'm probably a slight health nut, I enjoy a lot of outdoorsy type stuff. Moving somewhere on the west coast would be my dream. <3


----------



## Croconaw

I hope I'm better at making friends on here than I am in real life.


----------



## Elijo

Name: Josephine or Josie
Age: Thirteen
Hobbies: Singing, writing, listening to music, drawing, playing video games etc.
Height: 5"2
Weight: 45-47kg. It changes pretty regularly.
What I Sound Like: I have a strong Australian accent although there are people that say I have a bit of a Scottish accent too.
What I Look Like: On the internet I have been complimented as "cute" and "pretty". Of course I am not showing my picture on the forums.
Who I Have A Crush On: No one.
Relationship: Single


----------



## gingerbread

no


----------



## cIementine

Lolol crushes. I try not to waste my time on guys, but there's one guy I like xD


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ok I will try this.  I feel kinda like I don't belong because I am older than most people on here.

I live in Canada.  SO yeah I spell things a bit differently sometimes.  Like Favourite or colour. I have only left Canada once to go to New York.  Ok my age, Um I am in my 30's  Which isn't old but a lot older than most here.  I have 2 daughters and 1 Foster Daughter now.  I have been married to my high school sweetheart for 18 years.  My hobbies include Painting, Drawing, sculpting, all kinds of crafts.  I don't do much of that anymore because of an early onset illness.  My daughters are carrying on my artistic talents.  I am so proud of them. I love to read and my favorite books would have to be the Game of Thrones Series.  I have 2 favorite shows, 1 if you haven't guessed is Game of Thrones. I also love The walking Dead.  No Spoilers but last night show O_O    I am very young at heart and I collect Miniature dolls and Barbie's   I love animals.  Fish and Miniature Dachshunds the most.  I at one time probably had about 300 fish.  Hard to keep track.  I used to breed African Cichlids.  I have sold most and only have 4 tanks going now.  We have a pack of 4 Miniature Dachshunds.  I am a very quiet person by nature but I love to help people.  I have always loved animal crossing and the only games I play are AC and Mario games sometimes.    So that's about it.


----------



## cIementine

Aww, Animal crossing is for all ages! c: I'm probably one of the youngest here :3 
I love Art! I'm not very good though. People say I am, but I don't believe them.


----------



## emeraldfox

Name: Alyssa
Age: 15
Hobbies: Reading, video games, photography, film, watching youtube/hopefully making soon.
Social life: n/a
Height: 5'7
Special facts: Im online schooled so yeaaaaah that's fun e.e . My favorite color is green. My favorite animal is fox, as if it weren't obvious enough. Favorite food is probs peanut butter and that jellay. 
Addicted to: Youtube, ACNL, and coffee.


----------



## Charmssparkle

Hello!

I'm Susan, I mean, Charm.  Born and raised Michigander who will someday live on the East Coast, maybe. Or something. (My uncle has the most fantastic house out in the Pennsylvania mountains, with a freakin' salt water pool, basement gym, Internet access, home security, everything. Guess where I'm going when the zombie apocalypse hits.)

I write books! Well, I try. Often the first draft is too hard to leave me any motivation to go back and try another draft. But I'm determined not to let my current book project slip away from me, so feel free to poke me about it or ask how it's going. 

I'm going to art school (and starting to hate drawing)...and I work at a world-class deli. I'll send you a virtual cookie if you can guess where. 

The only other thing worth noting is that I an not nearly as hardcore about my AC stuff as some of the people on here. I don't know all the villagers or personalities or even all the fish yet, and I don't have more than 2mil in Bells. D: But I'm working on it a little every day! If you have tips or just want to say hi, feel free. 

Looking forward to meeting others here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emeraldfox said:


> Name: Alyssa
> Age: 15
> Hobbies: Reading, video games, photography, film, watching youtube/hopefully making soon.
> Social life: n/a
> Height: 5'7
> Special facts: Im online schooled so yeaaaaah that's fun e.e . My favorite color is green. My favorite animal is fox, as if it weren't obvious enough. Favorite food is probs peanut butter and that jellay.
> Addicted to: Youtube, ACNL, and coffee.



Hello, Alyssa! I did online school in high school (like last year ). It was...well. Fun? Rant at me if you wish. What sort of programs are you using/subjects are you studying?


----------



## CM Mark

Looks like once again I am one of the senior citizens of places I frequent.

My name is Mark, I'm a 33 year old guy who has been playing video games since the NES originally came out, longer than most of you have even been alive. I'm into classic rock and most genres of rock and roll. I read a lot, fantasy/sci fi, and science based non fiction.


----------



## Cook1e

Hey^^ I'm bad at self introductions xD
I'm Cookie, 17 years old and I'm really sorry for my bad english. I'm from germany and I never liked learning vocabulary xD
I really love AC, but I'm also a big fan of the Professor Layton series 
I have no computer  so I just use my iPod^^
Also I'm a big anime fan (at the moment: sword art online <3 best ever for me)
Erm... I think that it already was xD It's nice to meet you all


----------



## Pathetic

My name is Eliza and uh...I like deer and koala's? Also addicted to Tumblr.


----------



## Jake

KarlaKGB said:


> I am 22 with a Master's degree in Chemical Engineering from the 2nd oldest university in the English speaking world. I am posting this under duress by a trenchcoat.


dont make up **** you are 12



Reizo-Trepe said:


> I've been here for almost two years and I still feel like I hardly know anyone here lol.


I love you, Aaron, I love all my exes.



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I dislike:
> -Bullies


#Kuma



oath2order said:


> I'm Oath, oath2order


Blazefire12***



Tina said:


> I'm Tina. 21. British. I love *Jake*.


ty love you 2



Jake. said:


> i'm gay and i'm a little **** that's pre much all you need to know


ok i will b srs this time i swear!!!!!!!!1

my name is jake and i am 18 and i live in australia but i was born in england. if your signature is too big then ***** do not think you will get away with it i will report the **** out of you. i enjoy twerking. i want to be a pole dancer/stripper.
i'm a real ***** and i enjoy being mean to people YOLO but hav probs been a lot meaner lately b/cos i hav about 324987325097 health issues since june including anxiety, an eating disorder, depression and all dis **** and i didn't go 2 skool for like 10 weeks so i am just rly mad at life rite now b/cos i am over being sick, u feel me? i type like i am 12 b/cos i like the feel b/coz like its v passive aggressive do u feel me? like if i type like dis HOW WILL U KNOW IF I AM MAD AT U COZ IT LOOKS LIKE I AM NOT BEING SRS BUT I RLY AM LOOL. also i topped the year for english so next time you have a ***** about how ****ty my grammar is i'll just whip out one of my 100% 7 page essays which i wrote in 30 mins.SHOVE THAT IN UR PIPE AND SMOKE IT.
actually to be honest i had a friend who types like that for the lols and she kinda passed it onto me OOPS.
i enjoy conflict which is why i am a trouble maker because i enjoy watching others fight and i like starting **** where i can sit back and enjoy my handy work (oops). i almost failed high school but then i didnt. i really do not care what others think of me. i am tumblr famous and i should be a mod on tbt. i hashtag way too much but does it look like i care????? GLEE ND DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES ARE MY FAVORITE SHOWS EVER <33333 i swear a lot just b/coz i dont see why i shouldn't like they exist in the english language so why not use them??????? i am a lazy ass ***** and i HATE reading so soz if you write a post that spans more than 3 lines i probs wont read it, no matter how important it is (still haven't read the TBT rules properly YOLO) unless i am bored which is like 5485743897% of the time then i will maybe skim read ur post if ur lucky.

even tho i am a mean ***** if you take the time to get to know me you will find that i am not like that at all~~~~

thats all i can think of right now if i think of more i will come back later but please dont judge me also hamusta (pre sure i spelled ur name wrong oops) pally lauren, sockehead mino vd gndlf and some other ppl i am 2 lzy 2 think of are my best friends on dis forum so pls do not be mean to them
also jermy is my ex bf and dark is my current bf #statusupdate


----------



## Lunie

New to the forum and the game so may as well make friend here .
Hai . My nickname usually on the internet is Lunie , you can also go with Red-waifu :>
I love anime and have a lot of anime-related stuffs and was wondering if anyone was an Otaku like me
My grammar is bad but it is certainly improving just by playing nintendo games....
I don't know what else to put here so I will leave it as that
Nice to meet you.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Ooh^~^. I like thread like this ^~^.
Ok well my real name is Hannah(worst f***** name ever btw) and I'm 12.
People get on to me for my cussing for my age but flip it!
I am ugly IMO. I use abbreviations a lot such as lol,imo,btw,FTW,wtf,stfu,gtfo,etc.
I hate when people use swag or yolo! I immediately start to despise them the
More they use it. I am a GIANT crafter. I crochet,sew,cross-stitch,loom,etc.
I speak Italian,English,Japanese,Mandarin,and I am close to knowing fluent French^~^.
I'm am Italian so Italian is my main language. I live in lovely California
And 3 blocks away lives my awesome boyfriend Clayton:3. He's a sweety!
I play various instruments. LOVE CATS!!! ^~^ =^.^=.
Im the youngest of four(it sucks btw). I have broken a rib,my wrist,my ankle,my finger,
My arm,my leg. Fractured my ankle,elbow,and hip. Very brittle ._.
I love LoZ,AC,DBZ,Sailor Moon,Fruit Basket,One piece,
Inuyasha,My neighbor totaro,Spirited away,Vocaloid(woo),and other Nintendo related
And other Japanese related stuff.
I have depression,compulsive eating disorder,and ADHD.
I'm bullied .

Well ^^. That's about it. My life in a nutshell


----------



## Chris

rosiekitty405 said:


> Ok well my real name is Hannah(worst [rosiekitty said a bad word omfg I'm telling] name ever btw) and I'm 12.



I dislike my real name too. That's why I changed my name when I first moved out of my folks place at 18. My mum hates it.


----------



## cIementine

Jake. said:


> dont make up **** you are 12
> 
> 
> I love you, Aaron, I love all my exes.
> 
> 
> #Kuma
> 
> 
> Blazefire12***
> 
> 
> ty love you 2
> 
> 
> ok i will b srs this time i swear!!!!!!!!1
> 
> my name is jake and i am 18 and i live in australia but i was born in england. if your signature is too big then ***** do not think you will get away with it i will report the **** out of you. i enjoy twerking. i want to be a pole dancer/stripper.
> i'm a real ***** and i enjoy being mean to people YOLO but hav probs been a lot meaner lately b/cos i hav about 324987325097 health issues since june including anxiety, an eating disorder, depression and all dis **** and i didn't go 2 skool for like 10 weeks so i am just rly mad at life rite now b/cos i am over being sick, u feel me? i type like i am 12 b/cos i like the feel b/coz like its v passive aggressive do u feel me? like if i type like dis HOW WILL U KNOW IF I AM MAD AT U COZ IT LOOKS LIKE I AM NOT BEING SRS BUT I RLY AM LOOL. also i topped the year for english so next time you have a ***** about how ****ty my grammar is i'll just whip out one of my 100% 7 page essays which i wrote in 30 mins.SHOVE THAT IN UR PIPE AND SMOKE IT.
> actually to be honest i had a friend who types like that for the lols and she kinda passed it onto me OOPS.
> i enjoy conflict which is why i am a trouble maker because i enjoy watching others fight and i like starting **** where i can sit back and enjoy my handy work (oops). i almost failed high school but then i didnt. i really do not care what others think of me. i am tumblr famous and i should be a mod on tbt. i hashtag way too much but does it look like i care????? GLEE ND DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES ARE MY FAVORITE SHOWS EVER <33333 i swear a lot just b/coz i dont see why i shouldn't like they exist in the english language so why not use them??????? i am a lazy ass ***** and i HATE reading so soz if you write a post that spans more than 3 lines i probs wont read it, no matter how important it is (still haven't read the TBT rules properly YOLO) unless i am bored which is like 5485743897% of the time then i will maybe skim read ur post if ur lucky.
> 
> even tho i am a mean ***** if you take the time to get to know me you will find that i am not like that at all~~~~
> 
> thats all i can think of right now if i think of more i will come back later but please dont judge me also hamusta (pre sure i spelled ur name wrong oops) pally lauren, sockehead mino vd gndlf and some other ppl i am 2 lzy 2 think of are my best friends on dis forum so pls do not be mean to them
> also jermy is my ex bf and dark is my current bf #statusupdate



I am not sure if I can count how much bad language was included in that post. xD



Lunie said:


> New to the forum and the game so may as well make friend here .
> Hai . My nickname usually on the internet is Lunie , you can also go with Red-waifu :>
> I love anime and have a lot of anime-related stuffs and was wondering if anyone was an Otaku like me
> My grammar is bad but it is certainly improving just by playing nintendo games....
> I don't know what else to put here so I will leave it as that
> Nice to meet you.



Hi, welcome to tbt c: Nice to meet you too! I used to watch a bit of anime and stuff but I got too busy and I couldn't keep track. I still obsess over My neighbour Totoro. 




rosiekitty405 said:


> Ooh^~^. I like thread like this ^~^.
> Ok well my real name is Hannah(worst f***** name ever btw) and I'm 12.
> People get on to me for my cussing for my age but flip it!
> I am ugly IMO. I use abbreviations a lot such as lol,imo,btw,FTW,wtf,stfu,gtfo,etc.
> I hate when people use swag or yolo! I immediately start to despise them the
> More they use it. I am a GIANT crafter. I crochet,sew,cross-stitch,loom,etc.
> I speak Italian,English,Japanese,Mandarin,and I am close to knowing fluent French^~^.
> I'm am Italian so Italian is my main language. I live in lovely California
> And 3 blocks away lives my awesome boyfriend Clayton:3. He's a sweety!
> I play various instruments. LOVE CATS!!! ^~^ =^.^=.
> Im the youngest of four(it sucks btw). I have broken a rib,my wrist,my ankle,my finger,
> My arm,my leg. Fractured my ankle,elbow,and hip. Very brittle ._.
> I love LoZ,AC,DBZ,Sailor Moon,Fruit Basket,One piece,
> Inuyasha,My neighbor totaro,Spirited away,Vocaloid(woo),and other Nintendo related
> And other Japanese related stuff.
> I have depression,compulsive eating disorder,and ADHD.
> I'm bullied .
> 
> Well ^^. That's about it. My life in a nutshell



Oooh, you speak lots of languages. That's a shame you're bullied. You should swear at bullies in another language. 



Tina said:


> I dislike my real name too. That's why I started going by Tina when I first moved out of my folks place at 18. My mum hates it.



HEEEYYY TINA.


----------



## Lunie

I love how Hannah is an otaku like me :>
/Stalking :>


----------



## Colour Bandit

Oh poop I'm so nervous and excited, my driving instructor says that we need to book my driving test for the end of December/early January! I've only been learning since August, whereas most of my friends have been learning for around a year now and the majority of them are having to book the 2nd or 3rd test... I'm not sure if I'm ready yet, but my instructor says that I'm really good with stressful situations and he's pointed out that he hasn't had to use the dual controls since September... Apparently I'm a 'natural'...

I mean, I passed my theory first time- I got 96%- and I'd only had 5 weeks to prepare, 3 of which was before I'd started driving...
At least I have around a month to prepare.

I'm starting to consider to go for a career in Driving Instructing, of course I'd have to go through courses and stuff, but I'd like to specialise in instructing students with Anxiety, since my Instructor is an Anxiety sufferer and he's helped me through my attacks


----------



## DJStarstryker

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm starting to consider to go for a career in Driving Instructing, of course I'd have to go through courses and stuff, but I'd like to specialise in instructing students with Anxiety, since my Instructor is an Anxiety sufferer and he's helped me through my attacks



That sounds like a terrifying job to me. But I have, unfortunately, been in the car with some pretty terrible and/or scary drivers in my life time. I wouldn't want to have a job that's all about having to get driven around by other people and then judging them on it.

All the more power to you if you like it though!


----------



## broadwaythecat

I enjoy being in a verbal fight.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Lunie said:


> I love how Hannah is an otaku like me :>
> /Stalking :>



Cyber High Five! ^o^!
The only thing I really watch is anime


----------



## cIementine

^^ Kudos to you O: 

I just watch adventure time and regular show.
xD


----------



## Clayhamster

Ok well^^. My real name is Clayton and I'm 12^^
I live in California 3 blocks away from RosieKitty=^^=P)
She was the one to bring me here >.<! I gave in!!!
I love art a lot and I don't think I'm very good... People say otherwise.
I learned Italian for Rosie because I thought itd be nice
Of me to get in on her main language. So I speak English and
Italian. I get made fun of for my braces-_-. Not bad but people
Call me metal mouth. ********! I play on the schools football team
(We are doing awful btw) I'm quarterback(yay!). I enjoy math for some
Odd reason. People ask me why when even I don't know . I have
3 dogs. A Chocolate lab named Chip,a Border Collie named Stickers,
And a Beagle named Gypsy. I'm am happy with myself currently
So woot! Forgot to mention I love paranormal stuff^^.
I love reading stories,watching shows,etc. I am slowly being transformed
Into an Otaku(thanks Rosie >.<).

So that's all! ^^Boop^^


----------



## cIementine

Oh, hi Clayton! I thought I recognised you by your username. Rosie talks about you a lot ^3^
Welcome to tbt, we can be fellow bookworms.
I have a story I just posted in the museum if you're interested. 
My dog is a cross between a black lab and a spaniel and his name is Baxter. 
I've always wanted more than one pet but I'm not allowed :/


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'll join the dog club, I have a Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross called Max, he's going to be 11 next May and we might be getting a puppy next summer since I'm leaving college then and can look after it during the day. Max is a rescue dog, we adopted him from our local RSPCA shelter and we will probably get our puppy from there, it's also likely we will get another Staffie since there are way too many up for adoption!


----------



## Clayhamster

MayorAvalon said:


> Oh, hi Clayton! I thought I recognised you by your username. Rosie talks about you a lot ^3^
> Welcome to tbt, we can be fellow bookworms.
> I have a story I just posted in the museum if you're interested.
> My dog is a cross between a black lab and a spaniel and his name is Baxter.
> I've always wanted more than one pet but I'm not allowed :/



So she does. And that sucks you can't have more than one pet .
I know I am allergic to hamsters yet I love then so much(pardon the
Username ). I got a hamster when I was 6 and broke out in hives holding
Him . Also the same is for rats,guinea pigs,and other rodents.
So that makes me a little eh at times.


----------



## cIementine

Aww, hamsters are cute.
One of my friends had their finger bit off by a hamster. True story.
My Mum is allergic to cats, so we can't have cats.
I'm glad because my neighbour's cat always comes home carrying dead stuff in its mouth.
I love my Baxter boo a lot though anyway, and I'm glad with just him.
I wish he could have a golden retriever friend.


----------



## Psydye

MayorAvalon said:


> I just watch adventure time and regular show


Epic shows. <3

I'm 25, love music, and that's all I'm gonna say 'cause my brain is fried and I don't feel like thinking too hard right now...


----------



## cIementine

Ikr. I don't see the point of TV without them. I was at GAME last week and there was a Regular show game for 3DS. I almost died. 

HHIIII PSYDYE c:


----------



## rosiekitty405

Clayhamster said:


> Ok well^^. My real name is Clayton and I'm 12^^
> I live in California 3 blocks away from RosieKitty=^^=P)
> She was the one to bring me here >.<! I gave in!!!
> I love art a lot and I don't think I'm very good... People say otherwise.
> I learned Italian for Rosie because I thought itd be nice
> Of me to get in on her main language. So I speak English and
> Italian. I get made fun of for my braces-_-. Not bad but people
> Call me metal mouth. ********! I play on the schools football team
> (We are doing awful btw) I'm quarterback(yay!). I enjoy math for some
> Odd reason. People ask me why when even I don't know . I have
> 3 dogs. A Chocolate lab named Chip,a Border Collie named Stickers,
> And a Beagle named Gypsy. I'm am happy with myself currently
> So woot! Forgot to mention I love paranormal stuff^^.
> I love reading stories,watching shows,etc. I am slowly being transformed
> Into an Otaku(thanks Rosie >.<).
> 
> So that's all! ^^Boop^^



You need to be an Otaku ^~^. And at least your arts
Better than mine ;/.


----------



## Psydye

MayorAvalon said:


> Ikr. I don't see the point of TV without them. I was at GAME last week and there was a Regular show game for 3DS. I almost died.
> 
> HHIIII PSYDYE c:


Hulllo! I wanna try it myself actually, it looks kinda' fun!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I have 2 rescue dogs! One is a red heeler/german shepherd and she's about 11 months old. Her name is Maci  and we have a rat terrier thats about 3 years old, we're not sure, but her name is Pebbles  I don't live at home so I don't get to see them as often as I'd like to but I love seeing them when I get the opportunity. Maci likes to run to my room and jump on me when she wakes up. Dogs are great to have!


----------



## cannedcommunism

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have 2 rescue dogs! One is a red heeler/german shepherd and she's about 11 months old. Her name is Maci  and we have a rat terrier thats about 3 years old, we're not sure, but her name is Pebbles  I don't live at home so I don't get to see them as often as I'd like to but I love seeing them when I get the opportunity. Maci likes to run to my room and jump on me when she wakes up. Dogs are great to have!



My dad's work friend found a dog on the side of the road, and he took him, but he already had 3 dogs, so he gave him to us. His name's Jack, and he's adorbs.


----------



## rosiekitty405

MayorAvalon said:


> Oh, hi Clayton! I thought I recognised you by your username. Rosie talks about you a lot ^3^
> Welcome to tbt, we can be fellow bookworms.
> I have a story I just posted in the museum if you're interested.
> My dog is a cross between a black lab and a spaniel and his name is Baxter.
> I've always wanted more than one pet but I'm not allowed :/


I don't talk about him that much 

Maybe I talk about him a little


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I'm a dude and my real name is Aaron and I'm 16.



wow i am dating a 16 y/o that is pre young considering i don't usually date younger ppl (no offense 2 u) i still luv u tho <3
but just feel like i gotta be the responsible ***** in dis relationship fml


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jake. said:


> wow i am dating a 16 y/o that is pre young considering i don't usually date younger ppl (no offense 2 u) i still luv u tho <3
> but just feel like i gotta be the responsible ***** in dis relationship fml



That'd be one dysfunctional relationship if you're the responsible one.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Oh poop I'm so nervous and excited, my driving instructor says that we need to book my driving test for the end of December/early January! I've only been learning since August, whereas most of my friends have been learning for around a year now and the majority of them are having to book the 2nd or 3rd test... .



If you can, do as much driving outside of instructor time as you can (obviously this depends on family). A lot of people are put through these intensive, rushed driving courses where they're taught how to move on a road, but not how to actually drive. For example, a lot of instructor cars have markings placed on the windscreen etc. that indicate when you're about to hit the kerb. This is exacerbated by the way the driving test is done - where you're really just putting on a performance for the examiner.

All you really get out of lessons are the basics such as manoeuvres, how to start and stop, and traffic laws (if even). You're not going to die because you can't do a 3-point turn in record time, or because you're a bit slow off the green light. So once you have the basics down, you just need to drive drive drive and gain road experience. Experience and good judgement is what will get you home at the end of the day.

I was completely self taught in a crappy car, of which the engine would cut out ~20% of the time when I declutched to stop. Took me about 7 months before I did my test, over which I had accumulated around 100 hours of road time. I got a fair number of minors, mainly due to bad habits I had picked up. So go for it if you think you're ready! Lessons will only get you so far (but you've no choice if it's your only way to get onto the road).


----------



## ShinyYoshi

FoxWolf64 said:


> My dad's work friend found a dog on the side of the road, and he took him, but he already had 3 dogs, so he gave him to us. His name's Jack, and he's adorbs.



Aww! I love the name Jack  sounds adorbs!


----------



## Colour Bandit

KarlaKGB said:


> All you really get out of lessons are the basics such as manoeuvres, how to start and stop, and traffic laws (if even). You're not going to die because you can't do a 3-point turn in record time, or because you're a bit slow off the green light. So once you have the basics down, you just need to drive drive drive and gain road experience. Experience and good judgement is what will get you home at the end of the day.
> 
> I was completely self taught in a crappy car, of which the engine would cut out ~20% of the time when I declutched to stop. Took me about 7 months before I did my test, over which I had accumulated around 100 hours of road time. I got a fair number of minors, mainly due to bad habits I had picked up. So go for it if you think you're ready! Lessons will only get you so far (but you've no choice if it's your only way to get onto the road).


My instructor teaches driving a bit more in-depth than others, he gets me into day-to-day situations that other driving schools would never go near! He also teaches general safety, for example I had to go round a multi-story car park and park on the top floor and then he started telling me what to do if it was night time and I had to get back to the car myself and if someone was following me... 

My parents have got a car for me to drive (I have to give it back when my brother starts learning though), but the insurance is ludicrous! Plus my parents work 6 til 5 So they have little time to actually drive with me... My parents think that they will be able to insure me in January, AFTER I have done my first test...


----------



## Clayhamster

rosiekitty405 said:


> I don't talk about him that much
> 
> Maybe I talk about him a little



I found a lot of threads you posted about me...
Like such as...
*BLARG I NEED THOUGHT HELP!

So don't hide it 
I know you do...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> My instructor teaches driving a bit more in-depth than others, he gets me into day-to-day situations that other driving schools would never go near! He also teaches general safety, for example I had to go round a multi-story car park and park on the top floor and then he started telling me what to do if it was night time and I had to get back to the car myself and if someone was following me...



Sounds like you got yourself a great instructor. Multistoreys are the ultimate test of spatial awareness!


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> wow i am dating a 16 y/o that is pre young considering i don't usually date younger ppl (no offense 2 u) i still luv u tho <3
> but just feel like i gotta be the responsible ***** in dis relationship fml


its ok im almost 17 and people think i look older than that so yea



KarlaKGB said:


> That'd be one dysfunctional relationship if you're the responsible one.


any healthy relationship requires both people to be responsible


----------



## Feraligator

I'm a 14 year old male, who likes the colour blue, likes the numbers 5, 6 and 8, and lives in the UK. I don't like school but my classes this year are pretty good. I am a night owl and I love Animal Crossing so much, especially the music. 

I hate shopping, revising, waking up early and stressful schoolwork, and I love video gaming.
I have an Axew plush that I love.

I might seem rude sometimes, but that's because I can have a short temper. I'm a really nice guy inside but my teenager side keeps showing up sometimes.


----------



## Kip

I'm 17* and male. Love art. I compose/remix music, Draw, Create/Develop games, I code, and a bunch of other things.
I love Chocolate, Games (Animal Crossing is my favorite), Creating things, & Anime.

I'm home schooled. That leaves time for many other things such as the stuff I've written above.
I'd say I'm somewhat nice  (Just don't eat my Pizza or Chocolate and we may get along very well.)


----------



## Jake

Reizo-Trepe said:


> its ok im almost 17 and people think i look older than that so yea



i look like i am 14 tho


----------



## Psydye

I like music....so informative I know. lol

...

..Alright I'll post something more interesting: I like coffee(am a huge addict, particularly flavored coffees, such as hazelnut(my favorite flavor)), love almost all kinds of music, am dissatisfied w/ my weight problem(trying to get more exercise though it's hard to find the motivation to(if only I had an ipod T-T)), am currently on disability but plan on getting some kind of job in the future(just don't know what, finding direction is tough and is why i'm going to see a special thing in a nearby town that's supposed to help give you direction in life, on account of recommendation from my therapist)...I like to draw(esp. smexy anthro chics, sue me, I have hormones!), like Chinese food beyond anything(it's gotta be that MSG!), strongly dislike the following bands/artists: Nickelback, Limp Bizkit, Poison/Guns n' Roses(not a fan of hair in metal in general though, but esp. these guys! that being said, there are exceptions), Kanye West, maybe a few others I can't think of atm....let's see what else? I'm a Virgo and a Dragon as far as Zodiacs go, respectively...I strongly dislike raspberry white chocolate as a flavor combination....love micro/craft and import beers...somewhat adventurous w/ food(though nothing so far-off like bugs or anything, or organs...blech!)....I live in western Massachusetts, Hampden county in particular...and...that's all i got for now lol. If I remember anything else I'll let you know...


----------



## tamagotchi

I'm a weirdybooweirdo who likes sleeping, eating, Anime, and I'm really lazy; though I like having things clean.
I seem to insult people when I'm not trying to at times. uvu;;


----------



## Alienfish

Umeko desu. I love old and obscure Japanese music, favors folk and psychedelic over others.. taking film studies, coffee addict.. likes to play games and loves Erik the deer <3


----------



## Omfa

I am a 16 year old mixedrace (Swedish/Filipino) boy. I am studying Social Behavior, but I switched from Natural Science just a few weeks ago. I'm really interested in psychology, math(which sucks, because my class isn't near me here), physics(even though, that subject killed me) and social studies. Even though I'm really interested in all of this, I'm also a huge procastinator. Even right now I'm procrastinating from finishing my assignment about energy sources. <.<
I'm also a huge fan of the football team AC Milan, even though the team is awful right now. 
My favourite football player was Kak?, who was also my idol as a kid.
My dream job is either becomming a psychologist or a pilot. 

I think that about wraps it up. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## monochrom3

Just a girl who lives somewhere in Asia. My hobby is playing video games(currently obsessed with ACNL), reading comics, and drawing. Currently debating whether I should get a tablet or not for my birthday.

And I find the people in here who switches between trolling-mode and serious-mode amusing. Also, I think Lunatic is a cool girl. And maybe Farobi, but I rarely see him/her.


----------



## Moonlitnite

Hello it is I, Mimi from Michigan here to chat with all of you fine people


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf

I am a 13 year old girl from Australia. I like writing, drawing, being anti-social for video games. I don't like that people like to pair me with people as I know no one would want a relationship with me because I'm completely lazy. I really am. I've started to play Animal Crossing: Wild World again and I thought restarting would give me nostalgia because I just couldn't get back into it..
I like to do to my best in English, worst in PE, average in Math (though I'm below..)


----------



## !K0dy!

I am a 14 year old male going on 15 in February(fun fact: birthdays on Valentine's Day )
I live somewhere in New York. My favorite color is blue. Preferably a kinda water blue I guess.
I have 4 siblings. I'm the 2nd oldest(ug). My sister is 18,im 14(15 soon),my little twin younger brothers
Are 11,and my little brother who was born 3 months ago .
I love to skateboard and other things like that . I love Pokemon and AC equal
But Pokemon actually might beat it by this much .
So yeah. Also out of most internet forums I tend to use 0 as o's sometimes -.-.
Which is what I did to my username. Oh yeah and my names Kody(incase you didn't
See the username ). I am a very socialized person(.I'm on quite a few forums) and 
Hate being by myself. So that's me ! And my favorite emoticon is XP


----------



## 17eddyd

Well im 15, a guy, my favourite colour is green, just stuff like that not really the most exciting. My life is mostly based on tumblr and youtube...nuff said


----------



## RhinoK

I'm a thirteen year old male who is very unmotivated yet somehow "gifted" in English, Maths and Art. I'm keen on writing and I love art - mainly drawing. I'm not so good with modelling clay. Although I'm very unmotivated, I'm determined to be better in maths and English. Blue is my favourite colour. I'm very interested in learning about other places and cultures, but I've never learnt much or any at all due to my lack of motivation. My life has a bit of drama that maybe I'll share if we get close enough


----------



## Koij

Hi, I'm Eirill. I'm a seventeen year old (somewhat) nervous Norwegian, who spends too much time doing nothing with a very loveable cat. I like music, art, history, video games and animals. I don't really want to be anything when I grow up. Maybe rescue some polar bears. Survive the end of the world. Ensure that my cat lives forever. The normal stuff, you know. I've only been on this forum for a few days, but I think you're all really nice and very loveable.


----------



## Big Forum User

Koij said:


> Hi, I'm Eirill. I'm a seventeen year old (somewhat) nervous Norwegian, who spends too much time doing nothing with a very loveable cat. I like music, art, history, video games and animals. I don't really want to be anything when I grow up. Maybe rescue some polar bears. Survive the end of the world. Ensure that my cat lives forever. The normal stuff, you know. I've only been on this forum for a few days, but I think you're all really nice and very loveable.



You basically said everything I was going to, but I am not Norwegian and I've been on this forum since August. As for the polar bear rescuing, good luck.


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm Jude. I'm 11 years old, and I got a laptop for Christmas. I'm somewhat new here but it's a nice community from what I've gathered. I have pets. I like reading. I apparently have good grammar for my age. Also, according to my parents, I'm gifted at reading.


----------



## TerryMartin

I'm Terrance, 16 Year old from the US. I love to play video games and Read comics.
I only got a chance to play the original Animal Crossing and Wild World and now New leaf.
I am a cat person, i have two of them. xD
Huge Pokemon Fan.


----------



## Amnesia

I eat. I sleep. I draw. I am lazy.

Good  bye.


----------



## L. Lawliet

sup folks. the names jacob. i am 16, love video games, lego(dont hate), and i wish to become a filmmaker someday


----------



## Espurr96

I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair

(Whoever gets this wins 10 Espurrnets)


----------



## L. Lawliet

Espurr96 said:


> I am the one hiding under your stairs
> Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair
> 
> (Whoever gets this wins 10 Espurrnets)



yeah! Nightmare is beast


----------



## Seafang12309

I'm 11 a girl who loves One Peice,Sword art Online ans Soul Eater,I like The Creepypasta's and hate cussing.I have a boyfriend named justin and my real name is victoria.


----------



## tamagotchi

Hey. I'm a dumb kid and I'm 14. I'm from Iceland, but my father is from Burma so my skin is pretty dark. I like to eat and spend most of my time in the kitchen thank. <3
I have a pet snake but he ate my hamster so I don't really like him anymore he's kind of scary tho. I think I fed my hamster too much because he was really fat; and whenever he tried to escape he'd get on top of his house and try to jump out, but he'd get stuck between his house and the glass. It was actually really sad. I like anime I guess; but I like food more. I live in Ohio, Lebanon now. My grandparents give me money which is cool, I guess. I like Tera Melos, they're pretty cool. I'm currently trying to beat a Link Between Worlds because the HOUSE OF GALES IS TOO ****ING CONFUSING FOR ME. I have a few video games I guess but I mostly play on my 3DS I don't really know. My brother broke my GameCube so I had to get another one and I don't really use my N64 that much, either. I also like to sleep a lot.
Sleeping is pretty rad.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

Hello all, I'm a 32 year old male from the UK and I have two daughters who are 6 and 3. I love creative games such as Minecraft, Animal Crossing... basically anything that allows me to design.

I have an Xbox One, 360, PS3, Wii U and 3DS as well as a lot of retro consoles. I'm a huge gamer and have four gaming tattoos including a zombie monkey which is my gamertag and username 

I've been playing games for over 25 years and find it's the one thing that makes me happy other than my family.

I also enjoy movies, technology, football, ice hockey, extreme sports and food (maybe a bit too much). I currently have a fondness of Cornish pasties and have always loved pizza


----------



## typhoonmoore

I'm a 14 year old dude who is a freshman in highschool x3. I play videogames a lot and my favorite franchises are: Sonic, LBP, Klonoa, Terraria, and AC. I have a lot of game systems too, like a psvita, 3ds, ps3, wii, ps2, psp, pc, and more. I started playing games when I was 2.  My real name (you guessed it) is Ty. Only Ty, not Tyler or anything. I have a ton of animals and pets and my parents own 2 businesses. Lastly, My backyard is 8 acres and my GPA is over 4.

Also, I'm 50% Puerto Rican


----------



## cannedcommunism

I am 13, male, and single (not like that's going to come in handy). I am in 7th grade, and hate school SO MUCH. I am a huge Mario Bros., Dragon Quest, Animal Crossing, StarFox, and Star Wars nerd, and have played almost every game in the Mario series. My favorite video game of all time is Super Mario Bros. 3, even though I can't even get past World 3. I'm 100% Irish in descent. I also don't like stalkers, so I ain't gonna tell you where I live. Lastly, my favorite villager is Hamphrey.


----------



## Leanne

I am Leanne, a 14 year old girl who moved from France to South America when I was three.

My parents and the rest of my family are European so I have no actual South American features physically hahaha.
I am not good at many things hahaha. My school grades are the only reason I ever get scolded for. Math and I or anything complicated don't get along. I love writing, reading, and playing the piano, with wishes to play the violin someday ^^. I love music, particularly anything from classical or heavy metal. Music is basically the medicine that gave me the wish to live when I was hospitalized after an accident, where I lost my ability to walk. That's how much I love music ^^. It's been with me since I was born, and I cannot go a single day without listening to at least half an album. It's sad I live in a developing country now because metal bands never come here and my "heavy metal idols" never come here so I cannot personally thank them hahaha.

I am actually not too big on videogames. I only really like the casual ones like Animal Crossing, but I wouldn't consider myself a huge fan. Actually, most of my videogame tastes come from my older brothers and to certain extent my parents. I think Zelda is probably my favorite Nintendo franchise, although I haven't played the latest games. I loved Ocarina of Time, mostly because it was the soundtrack that called my attention. ^^ When it comes to videogames I stick with anything with a nice story so Japanese RPGs are my go-to, specially games from the Tales Of series.

I'm also big on anime. I avoid stuff with a lot of violence and the like but I can watch it and some "bloody" anime has made it to my favorites lists (not because of the blood or anything like that hahaha, but because of the story). Sakura Kinomoto was my imaginary friend when I was little, and Shaoran was probably my first (and I think, thankfully, only) crush. x.X

I also love fashion even if I can't wear like 90% of the things I want to wear. I'm very nitpicky when it comes to fashion. I don't like "following trends" that are only temporary. I tend to stick with "classic" and I try not to dress too flashy.

Finally, my English is not particularly perfect yet and I am tired, but I have to stay awake until 3 AM everyday until March, so sorry if I eat words and this post makes no sense at all... ^^


----------



## darius03

My name is A. I'm 18 years old. I live in Ameriaca with my family. My father is a dentist, he love his job very much. His job is quite stressful so in freetime, he likes drinking tea in the small garden in back home. My mother is a very capable women person. She cooks very perfectly. I like eating the food that she cooks. She hope I would become a doctor like my father. But I prefer becoming a teacher, I love kids very much. I want to become a primary school teacher. This year I will compete into a teacher's training colleges to implement that dream


----------



## Cou

Hello I'm Nicole or Cou, and I get really offended when ppl call me Cow. It's actually pronounced "Koe" but spell it Cou, kk. I love anime and manga and people who loves anime and manga especially One Piece. I have a lot of anime boyfriends and being torn apart bc I think I also have an anime husband. I'm 18 but ugh, I don't think I look like one. I'm Filipino. I'm 5'0; I think I'm 5'1 now, but I still really hate my height. I wish I was anime.




Seafang12309 said:


> I'm 11 a girl who loves One Peice,Sword art Online ans Soul Eater,I like The Creepypasta's and hate cussing.I have a boyfriend named justin and my real name is victoria.



I really like you already.


----------



## typhoonmoore

Sorry for calling you cow once Cou :3


----------



## Kardyer

Let's see, introductions, where to start?  So much to talk about.  :3

I'm Kardyer, aka Jason offline, recently turned 35.  Zee (her forum name, here) and I met playing a private RO server, and started an online relationship about 6 months later on my absolute lucky day - Friday the 13th!  I'm not even kidding.  This was in January of 2006, so we will have been together for 8 years!  We met in person for the first time in 2008, and several times after that.  She moved to be with me for good in August of this year, when we bought a house together.  So, three cheers for a success story in online dating!

I'm ex-military, having spent 5 1/2 years in the Navy from 1996 to 2001.  And, last year, I finally got the change to get back into college.  I'll be a sophomore this year, and .../somehow/ made the Dean's List last term, even after juggling home repair and renovation, a big move, 8 weeks in a hotel, and a fair number of other speed bumps.

I've been into video games almost for life; favorite genre is role-playing, either action, turn-based, or strategy, but I've played a little bit of everything.

Any other curiosities, well, I'm open for chatter. ^^  But probably best to PM me to get my attention, or poke at me when I look into the IRC channel soon, since I don't check the forums daily.

Take care, everyone, and looking forward to seeing more of the community!


----------



## SlaughterShy

karla made me a fancy signature you should be jelly


----------



## harime

Hmm...I guess I like to draw, talk to others and eat d: But I'm really shy to initiate a conversation so I won't talk unless you approach me first xD;

I'm also very awks. and tiny.


----------



## Syd

i am a girl and i'm in college, it really stinks but i'm looking forward to getting my degree in mathematics. i have blonde hair and i love reading and math...and writing.
i played AC:CF when it came out and got addicted, then got super excited when they announced NL. I got it for my birthday from my roommate a few days after it came out. I zoned away from the game near September and just recently got back into it.
so how is everyone?


----------



## mayorseraphina

Hello, I'm Seraphina although that isn't my real name, I prefer it and my sister (mayorpurrkitty) prefers it so, yeah. I don't find it very easy being all social about myself to a whole community, so I'll do one of those questionnaire things. It's a bit long and from a character development website so yeah, I'll put it in this spoiler:-



Spoiler: The Spoiler



Q: *What foods do they love, and what foods do they refuse to eat?*:
A: I adore mushrooms. Raw, cooked, on a pizza, pretty much anywhere normal, I love them. I'm a pescatarian, (so I can't eat meat except fish, although I only really eat cod fish fingers...) so I eat these things called 'tofu sausages', and it isn't like the marinated tofu cubes that most people eat once in a while, it's actually really delicious.

Q: *What is their weapon of choice, and what weapon do they dislike using the most?*:
A: Well if it ever came to the time to use a weapon, which I don't use a lot, I would probably feel most comfortable using a small knife. I know this sounds weird, but I'm sort of like... well... Lucy in Narnia I guess, I don't use weapons much, or physical violence for that matter.

Q: *What is their preferred method of transportation?*:
A: Trains. Most people make jokes because 'I like trains' like in ASDF movies on YouTube, but I've always loved trains. As it goes, apparently I chose to watch Thomas the Tank Engine over anything else on TV when I was a year old or younger, and, due to lack of redecoration, still have the collection of magazines, including one with my picture in it, in my room.

Q: *Who did they look up to the most as a child?*:
A: My idol, a very difficult question. I would say my mother to be honest, I don't really believe in celebrity idols, and my mother has been so kind and tolerant my whole life where other people haven't (mayorpurrkitty >-<), and on that note, my sister academically for the miracles I've seen recently in that area, definitely in terms of grades as well, and I look up to her in that aspect.

Q: *What kind of weather makes them happy, and what kind makes them sad?*:
A: I know this sounds weird, but I love the rain so much. When it's too sunny I just can't bare it, because of previous problems with water in the past, the sun sort of brings back the feelings of dehydration, and I get headaches, although minor. In the rain I feel free (even though it takes my hair way too long to dry) and I love to sing in the rain, how cheesy is that?

Q: *What languages do they speak? Do they have any idiosyncrasies or identifiable patterns of speech, word usages?*:
A: I speak many different languages. Here they are in order of how much I know in them, although I know a few words here and there in more:-

English (of course)
French
Latin
Spanish
German
A few words of Japanese
A bit of Czech
A few words in Italian
I know basic phrases in Japanese
I've got a bit of Greek from what I've heard
I sometimes say 'xD' aloud from typing it so much online over the years, so don't be surprised if I'm talking to you then I suddenly say 'That's so funny! X-D!' to your face!

Q: *What clothing do they like to wear, and what do they wear most often?*:
A: I love pyjamas. I'm one of those people who just stays in them whenever possible, and most of the time it's onesies. I love my converse too, they're my favourite shoes.

Q: *Do they eat a healthy diet? A varied one?*:
A: Well, apart from the traditional Friday McDonalds (which mayorpurrkitty loathes), I eat very healthily. I have lots of vegetables throughout the day and a couple of carbs here and there actually help in my sport. Varied though? Not so much. I seem to always really eat the same things!

Q: *As a child, what did they want to be when they grew up?*:
A: I know this sounds farfetched, but I've always really wanted to be an actress, not a celebrity, like I used to think, but more like Theatre, West End musicals and a TV show or something. I love being the centre of attention on the stage! I'm currently doing my LAMDA exams to reach that goal, Grade 4 Verse and Prose and going on to Grade 4 acting soon!

Q: *What makes them feel safe or secure? What makes them feel insecure or unsafe?*:
A: I thought about leaving this out, but is actually a really good question. I feel safe when I'm on the stage. Even in my own home I feel less safe then on the stage, performing. It just feels like my true home really. I feel most insecure when I'm on my own, walking past a group. We've all had teasing, we all know group mentality.

Q: *What do they do when they need comfort? Do they seek out a person, a food, an activity?*:
A: This really ties on with the above question, because again, when I feel I need comfort, I either sing, dance, act or all of the above. I'll just be walking to Physics or something just before a test, and you'll hear 'Jubilate Deo' being belted out from my direction. In the morning before the exam, I end up doing the splits then getting back into bed to not be seen!

Q: *Do they sing or play any musical instruments, even if just for fun? How well?*:
A: I do singing, but in a choir, and I don't do grades. I play the Viola too and I'm grade 3 now, when I started I was in a school where there aren't any musical grades.

Q: *What decision in their past did they most analyze and fret over after the fact?*:
A: The choice I made when starting school to never revise. It's biting back hard on me now with my exams approaching fast. I really regret it now especially as I'm doing GCSE work and before I took for granted that I'd find everything easy.

Q: *Where in their body do they keep stress or tension?*:
A: I'm one of those people who hits (themself?) if they have pain to redirect it, so it's normally my arm, but once I gave myself a black eye. That was funny.

Q: *What do they think about where they currently live? If they could move elsewhere, would they?*:
A: I live in a horrible place. I don't think that I should continue this.

Q: *Do they have any pet peeves or petty dislikes, and how do they react to encountering them?*:
A: Wasps and hornets, freaking scared of them to death.

Q: *What is their favorite texture?*:
A: I love wool. Like, alpaca's wool. (Sorry Reese and Cyrus!)

Q: *Do they like to travel?*:
A: I've been to many different places and all of them were brilliant.

Q: *How well do they take criticism? How do they react to others noticing their flaws?*:
A: I honestly get hurt by small mean remarks. Last year some guy pettily said I had 'major facial hair' and I still despise him to this day because of that.

Q: *What are they like when they get sick? Do they have a particular system (ears, lungs, etc) that illness gravitates to?*:
A: I get so many coughs and colds it's unbelievable. My ENT system takes most of the damage.

Q: *What is their favorite drink?*:
A: 7Up is my favourite drink. I adore 7Up.

Q: *How do they react to being physically injured or undergoing medical treatment?*:
A: I hate the anticipation of jabs, and I hate it more then the feeling of falling over and drawing blood. More than that.

Q: *What is a gift that they have received that was especially touching or significant?*:
A: My favourite gift. Life. The best gift parents could ever give to you really. Tangible objects aren't that sentimental to me...

Q: *How do they arrange or decorate their living space?*:
A: Messy. 

Q: *Do they have any allergies or chronic conditions?*:
A: Pescatarian and allergic to Cow's Milk. Possible allergy to hornet's stings.



What an essay.


----------



## kasane

Aiyaaaaaaaa...Okay well...
My real name is Helen, I live in New Zealand. I'm also called 'Kitsune' by my friends irl.
I love Anime and games *_*
My fave Anime series include Mirai Nikki, Death Note, Deadman Wonderland, Hitman Reborn, Umineko no Naku Koro Ni, Psycho-Pass, Attack on Titan (duhhhh), and 07-Ghost. I could go on for longer but I won't bore all you non-otakus 
My first Anime that I watched was Mirai Nikki and I fell in love with Akise Aru~~<3 <3 <3 and I'm interested in the more horror/psycho Animes (cough cough Pupa)
I've been a fan of Nintendo for quite a long time...Favourite games include Mario Kart Wii, the Paper Mario series, the Animal Crossing series and a few more I can't list right now @_@
I've been a drawer since I was in Primary, although I can safely say that I improved dramatically when I pull out my older drawings in like 2006 or somethin like that...
Ehhhh my fave food...
Sushi! 
The weirdest food I've ever tasted was chicken feet, but it turns out it tastes quite nice...
Subjects I'm good at are mostly everything covered in school, but Science is my obstacle :'(
I like to listen to Nightcore, Trance, Dubstep, or Anime-related music (OP, END, BGM, OST, etc)
I have an Anime crush on Akise Aruuuuu~!! <3


----------



## orangepeanut

I'm actually a cat. Sorry everyone


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce

Hmm interesting topic and a good one at that, might as well cast a line into the pond of internet social what-nots. First of all I'm male and I would like to keep my exact age, and name a secret but awesomesauce has been my usual in-game user tag ever since an incident involving a rushed decision for a minecraft username and have grown attached to it ever since. Ever since I was little I've always wanted to be the good guy, the hero, and be the best of what I can be. But In elementary school I never excelled in anything. I was always picked last in kickball, rarely noticed, and had the company of me, myself, I, and my overly complicated imagination that spewed out imaginary friends. It wasn't until the day I was given a certain red square from my parents that I learned what I truly loved to do. That red square was and is my still functioning game boy advance sp. No more were the days of home without friends as it then turned to racing and dashing through crazy courses, saving princesses, and most of all shoving gigantic, powerful, and ,majestic creatures into red and white baseball sized spheres...the only problem was not having someone to physically cheer me on or that somebody to impress with my hard work, but it paid off in the end as it complimented to my present day satisfaction of doing a good deed even if there is no shiny reward at the end. Eventually middle school ran up on me and realizing that my class was a whopping 100+ classmate session split in half was something that was overall...well disappointing to say the least. No one would still talk to me, it became easier to creep up on others without even trying, and harder to even grab someone's attention

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it was this that made me realize that I just couldn't get through this alone like elementary school. But one single day changed my life for not just the better but the best. And it all started with me realizing somebody was playing a game boy advance game. With just one interest in common I then became friends-soul mates even-with three guys i can never thank enough. As to not reveal their real names I shall use there video game alias's which are Sai, Xayez, and ikeshadow. And even though at that point they were perfectly balanced in number as a sort of group of "three musketeers" and they still joke today that I'm that awkward 4th wheel of this relationship they still accepted me and I grew exponentially because of them. Eventually I learned of animal crossing when chuggaaconroy said it was his next Lp and after very light research to know what it is. I then bought it just to have an effect in chuggaa's Lp community but what i got was so much more and now I can safely say I love the community here and hope that my non existence problem with social interaction won't spread to here of all places and that I can make this community the best it can be


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce

Oh yeah, general information that would be helpful now wouldn't it awesomesauce X3. I can at least say I live in the USA, eastern time and I am a senior teenager however you will not see me swear at all as it is one of those things that I prefer to do as I don't like swearing in the slightest. My favorite shows are quite a mix but my favorite anime and card game is "CARDFIGHT!! vanguard" (if you've never heard of it you might want to try it out, it was designed by the creators of yugioh AND duel masters ) my favorite cartoon is spongebob mostly because it has been a childhood show that I still enjoy today though maybe not as much as the older episodes (A.K.A the episode spongebob gets his job at the krusty krab) and my favorite live action show is without a doubt DOCTOR WHO (although I may not know a lot about the show I do have good knowledge of the show and have watched more than 20 episodes or so, my favorite doctor is Matt smith  so keep those bow ties and fezzes cool. Also does anyone else not care that the next doctor is old?) so yeah I think that sums It up pretty well.


----------



## cIementine

SuperAwesomeSauce, I'm glad you found buddies. I've been a bit of a loner for a while, but my new school is bringing better things. And yes, the new doctor disturbs me.

I'm from the UK so I live in the country that brings you Doctor who.


----------



## UchiCherry

*Name* - Rosie
*Hair Colour* - Dark Brown, though most people mistake it for black.
*Eye Colour *- Dark Brown
*I Live* - In the UK
*Age* - I'm not telling, I am under 18 though. Most people think I am much older than I actually am(due to the way I act and my grammar... I've never been an expert in English in the past, but my grades have zoomed up ) Once someone asked me if I was 10...(From my looks) I look a bit older now, not much older though.
*Hobbies* - Gaming
*Favourite Singer *- Marina and The Diamonds
*Favourite Band/Group *- Evanescence, Little Mix and BVB

I can't stand sport! Except maybe badminton...
I am very lazy

Quite a few people at my school use an awful lot of text talk, I sometimes have to search in all up. 
I am very unpopular at school, most likely because I don't have the best looks in the world, and I don't wear any make up. (To be honest I don't think it makes much difference anyway, except from lipstick and eye shadow and I can't use eye shadow, unless I want a rash on my eyelids) Foundation gives me spots(I've only ever used it once and I've never had spots, until I used the foundation that is)
Another reason I may be unpopular is because I'm very quiet and anti-social, I'm actually scared of socialising now because people at my school haven't treated me that well. Whatever I say is now 'attention seeking' according to most people at my school, so they start piling hate on me, although they can say whatever they want without receiving hate.


----------



## Big Forum User

My favorite color: pink
When I get a job I wanna be: creative writer
obsessed with: TBT
talents: dancing, singing with emotions
can't: cartwheel, whistle, snap, pronounce veterinarian


----------



## Vannakins

Hello!

My name is Vann (my full name is Savanna) and I'm within spitting distance of being 16 years old. I live in Georgia. I'm a Female-to-Male transgender (too young for a full operation, but I have been looking into getting testosterone injections). I have been diagnosed with severe social anxiety so I don't go out in public or do Skype calls much. I'm also difficult to converse with because I have issues keeping my attention on people (I've gone hours without replying to peoples' IMs and a lot of time I end up completely disregarding the fact that they talked to me in the first place).

I have a black&white cat named Creature Feature♂, a boston terrier named Molly♀, a 40 lb jack russell terrier named Tobi♂, and 9 rats -- Mocha♀, Misha♀, Wesson♀, Lucifer♀ (currently preggo), Sasha♂, Jared♂, and triplets Roman♂&Reuben♂&Rascal♂.

I enjoy watching TV and playing video games.
Favorite TV shows: Supernatural, The Office, Parks&Rec, Bob's Burgers, and American Horror Story: MurderHouse.
Favorite movies: Lion King 1&2
Favorite Video games: All Animal Crossing games, Skyrim (XBox 360 platform), The Sims, and old Hasbro games like Pajama Sam and Freddi Fish to relive early childhood.


----------



## Neriifur

Name: You can call me Lynn or Lynette. 
Age: 28
Favorite color: Blue
Favorite music genre: Electronica.  I don't turn down any music genre though.  I can find a good song anywhere if I look good enough.. (Except maybe death metal... or metal.. or anything with screaming in it.)
Favorite Show: Breaking Bad
Hobbies: Drawing and gaming.
Favorite Gaming Style: Fighting games.  Anything that tests my reaction time.
Pets: None.  I love answering this, because I can't find anyone else who has my opinion.  While pets are cute, I don't care about them in the way a lot of people do.  I can treat them like their gold on and off, but don't expect me to ever pet-sit or take care of your animal for long periods of time.  I will get bored, will get annoyed, and will want nothing to do with the responsibility of ensuring that your pet is happy and healthy.  I'll never be mean, but I'll never be friends with the animal.   I spent years trying to own dogs and other animals, because part of me loves them to death, but I came to realize that I truly have no ability to care for an animal.  I just have better things to do.  As a result of the experience, I realized that pets are not for me, and I'm okay with that.  It's better to come to a realization than attempting to change something that you can never change.


----------



## dr_shrunk

*Name* Kaytea (katie) but prefer to be called Kay, or you can call me by my username that's okay as well.
*Gender*- Physically a female but mentally genderless, but I don't mind  if someone refers to me as male or female however, heck even they/them is okay
*height* 5'4"
*Sexuality preference*- Panromantic(asexual)
*Hair Colour* - Brunette
*Eye Colour*-  Gunmetal blue
*I Live* - In Washington state The only state that you must put state after cause if you don't people will automatically assume you mean D.C
*Age* - I am 23 yrs old though I've been told many times I do not look it, seriously it always shocks people when I tell them how old I am they always first think I'm 17-19
*Hobbies* - drawing,and crying alone while eating ice cream
*Favourite Singer(s)* - Imogen Heap, regina spektor
*Favourite Band/Group(s) *- Temposhark,Of montreal, 2 steps from hell, blue October,Rammstien and death cab for cutie ((I have a lot more though))
*Favorite Music Genre*- don't have one really if I like the song or singer I don't really care what genre they are or it is
*Favorite Color(s)*- Orange and pink, mostly pink I love the color pink <3
*astrology sign*- Gemini
*Chinese zodiac *-The Horse
*Top 3 fave animals*-Jumping spiders,Moths,Axolotls
*top 3 fave foods*- Orange Chicken,Enchiladas,Nila Wafers
*Top 3 fave candies*- Candycorn,Reeses,Snickers
*3 fave video game titles*-puppeteer,Okage shadow king,shadow of the colossus
*3 fave youtube channels*- Vsauce,retsupurae,tats topvideos
*3 fave songs*- Katie Jane Garsid-Darkangel,Qkumba Zoo-The Child Inside,Two Steps From Hell-Heart of Courage​


----------



## gerbilfluff

Name: Jonathan, though just as many folks know me as Gerbil. :3
Boy or Girl: Sometimes
Height: frustratingly short
Hair: black to the point where any hair dyes I've tried get sopped up and laughed at
Talents: raised as an oboe prodigy; became a webcomic artist (http://itsinyourheadnow.com , not for the kiddies)
Video games: Animal Crossing since GameCube and onto the 3DS
Waifu: Goldie (and Gertrud from Madoka Magica, and Bane from the recent Batman movies, and... it's complicated, okay)


----------



## Miss Renee

My name is Renee. I'm gonna be 21 this month! 
I enjoy listening to psychobilly and rockabilly. Pizza is my favorite food and I love Ralph Bakshi films.
Holla @ me if you want to hang out on Animal Crossing or something. Ok bye!


----------



## Cudon

Miight aswell post something here..

Name : Ingrid, prefer to be called by my nickname ''Igi'' or just Dino 
Age : 14, I'm a bit young but I hope it doesn't bug anyone or w/e.
Gender : Female, duh.
From : Finland 
Interests : Anime, Homestuck, Let's players such as Yohhamgambal, Armageddonkaossoul and Pearstrike, Gaming in general I guess, Pokemon, Nostalgia Critic, AVGN and Angry Joe.
Dislikes : Feminists, Otakus, Wannabes, Most fandoms and really childish people u-u''
Favorite videogame genre : Turn-based strategy
How do I look and shizz : 178 cm / 5'10", dark red hair that's bit brownish sometimes u-u Permanent my ass... barely lasts for 2 weeks Got hazel eyes and I do not use make-up. Nor do I know how to. 
I'm really unsocial and shy, *except on the internet*  which has caused me some speaking issues. I'm also really depressed with a hint of suicidalness and alot of self-hate. I'm on my pc 24/7 and somewhat of a shut in, don't go outside due to lack of interest and friends. I would call myself a kind person, since I never really harm anybody, nor do I ever really get mad at anybody being the calm person I am. I tend to swear alot but I can control the urge to swear if needed. I adore sweet stuff way too much and I'm surprised that I'm still thin, also a huge Coke and Dr. pepper addict.

I'm fortunate enough to have made alot of friends on TBT, which I'm really thankful of. However I'd still really love to meet any of you lovely people.


----------



## emeraldfox

Name- Alyssa
Gender- Female
height- 5'7"
Sexuality preference- straight
Hair Colour - blond/brown
Eye Colour- Hazel
I Live - In Massachusetts 
Age - I am 15
Hobbies - Gaming, watching netflix, watching youtube, and film/photography.
Favourite Singer(s) - Ed Sheeran.
Favourite Band/Group(s) - All time low, Sleeping with Sirens, Pierce the veil.
Favorite Music Genre- either dub step/electronica or punk.
Favorite Color(s)- Lime green
astrology sign- Virgo
Chinese zodiac -The Tiger
Top 3 fave animals- Fox, Panda, and Cat.
Favorite food- Cereal (preferably cocoa pebbles :3 )
Top 3 fave candies- Kit Kat, Reeses, and Dove chocolate 
3 fave video game titles- corpse party(the play through i watched was really great), Ib, and Bioshock infinite.
3 fave youtube channels- Cryaotic, Deefizzy, and BajanCanadian (I know omg _NERD_ I watch mine craft vids..>.>)
3 fave songs- Can't choose :c


----------



## Anjellie

Name: Angelica! 
Age: 19
Gender: Female
Country: England!
Hair colour: Bright red.. xD (Natural brown)
Eye colour: Bluey greeny grey? Idek. 
Interests: LLAMAS.. Anime, Video games, J-Pop, Collecting figurines, plushies and Manga!

Eehhhh I really suck at talking to people. I'm so shy and always worried about what people think of me  
I have made some amazing friends on here, but I would love to get to know a few more people, seeing as there's a lot of people on this site xD! <3


----------



## Miley

Name: John
Gender: Male
Country: Murica
Hair color: Dark brown
Eye color: Dark brown
Sexual orientation: Straight

I'm cute lets have kids
don't really play video games, kind of a casual I guess.
A little addicted to animal crossing
I like exercising and I'm going to be on Survivor
I don't like animuu or mangos

woo


----------



## emeraldfox

Miley said:


> Name: John
> Gender: Male
> Country: Murica
> Hair color: Dark brown
> Eye color: Dark brown
> Sexual orientation: Straight
> 
> I'm cute lets have kids
> don't really play video games, kind of a casual I guess.
> A little addicted to animal crossing
> I like exercising and I'm going to be on Survivor
> I don't like animuu or mangos
> 
> woo



_"Im cute lets have kids"_ lol xD


----------



## Jayy Jayy

Name: Ethan
Gender: Male
Country: England
Hair color: brown
Eye color: Blue
Interests: Programming, Computers, Vidja Games, Making terrible music, tattoos, Adventure time, Anime, Manga among st other things

Technically i can't really post here due to not being a proper forum member until like yesterday but still why the hell not. 
I'm quite socially awkward until you get to know me then i'm probably one of the weirdest people you will meet. 

honestly is the best policy, You get one life don't YOLO just enjoy the little things, Animal Crossing is really new to me but has 
become a really big addiction after 6 days, my Call of Duty KD is 1.07, My middle and second name are the same as Homer from The Simpsons but without the P, I've wanted glasses for far to long and i spend a lot of time alone and unfortunately rely women for more things then i should do.


----------



## Cudon

Jayy Jayy said:


> Name: Ethan
> I've wanted glasses for far to long.



May both of us get glasses someday


----------



## Vanilluxe

Hi. I'm Brittney, I'm boring and girly and I like video games. I'm 24 and I correct people for a living. I like a lot of things and most of them are super weird. My favorite color is lilac. I speak Portuguese (because I am that). What I look like can be found in my tumblr link below for the curious. I like making friends in general, so don't be afraid to talk to me ever.


----------



## Fig Tree

My name is Charles. I am 20 years old and I live in Vermont in the United States. I am Hawaiian and I really need to visit Hawaii sometime in the future.

I suffer from social anxiety (amongst other things) so socializing with me can be extremely difficult. I also have a natural sad/angry face but I am usually a very happy person. Its rare to get me out of my shell but it can happen and you eventually see all that crazy stored up inside me, ahah..

I cook more than I do anything else. I like to sketch as well. I can express myself through paper and a keyboard than I can with my own voice. I want to be a professional chef when I get older. If that doesn't work out I'll just travel the world and focus and fashion and gaming.


----------



## 10faced

Name: Makenzie (AKA Mad, Kenzie, Zie--don't call me Mac)
Age: 14, I'll be 15 on 3/27
Location: I live in AZ, but I'm staying in MT right now. My hometown's in OH, and I've lived in FL. ABBREVIATIONS EVERYWHERE
Hobbies: Writing fiction (I write horror. Fun fact: I can't pronounce horror properly. It's missing the "or" at the end--don't say that aloud in front of kids), playing video games, watching anime, and baking.
I love cows, and I have a habit of randomly saying "moo." I love meat and dairy. I'm a senior in high school. I have one friend because I can't initiate conversations very well. I love piercings. I hope to one day get in to Stanford or Cambridge for psychology. I want to travel a lot someday--I really want to see Ukraine and Venice. I enjoy metal (Iron Maiden FTW) and Vocaloid, along with The Beatles. So, uh, there you go. I hope I can make friends on this site.


----------



## Phawn

Name : Quinn 
Gender : Male
Age : 18, born on May 30th, 1995!
Stupid Place I live : Texas, United States, North America, Earth, The Milky Way Galaxy, Universe.
Interests/Hobbies : I like to sleep, watch The Office and cartoons. I love to play Animal Crossing, be on the interweb, cuddle my pillow and be a bum. 
Bio : I'm 5ft3in, a sleepy poop head and I love food. I love to sit around the house and play Nintendo games or hang out with my family. I'm not a super family oriented person, just a weenie. I have 0 friends irl for lack of socializing, I moved here when I was 15 so I didn't enroll in high school, I'm a drop out ;w;. I like to Skype with my internaught friends ♥ my bbys. I'm really interested in astronomy, archaeology and aliens. 
I don't really have a favorite band or anything like that, I like whatever. I'm on Facebook a lot as well as other irrelevant social networking sites. For fun, I talk to online representatives through support chats, like AT&T online support (they're my favorite), Sprint online support, Apple support etc. 
I wanna move back to Chicago someday and have babies :~) I love babies and I want three. Two girls and one boy.
Yep :~)


----------



## Jakerz

Name: Jacob/Jake Idc
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Country: U.S.A
Hair colour: Brown but due to cross country, the front of my hair bleached out and is now blonde so ya know
Eye colour: Blue, Green, or Grey with a yellow ring depending on what I am wearing.
Interests: Running, Drawing, and ya know Twerking all day every day...
Sexual Orientation: Straight
Favorite Band/Singer: Katy Perry & Rihanna

Bio I guess?: My parents are divorced have been since I was like 3 months old, my dad has been remarried and divorced so I also have a brother from anotha mother who is da bomb, oh and i have an older brother. I am currently in High School and run cross country. I got a referral last week for talking to much and have been offered about 10. I like doing outside that involve socializing with other people, but there are my days when i like to relax, draw, play my DS, and watch shows and just have lazy days but overall I am pretty normal 

Oh and I have a Twerk Team Captain T-Shirt, ya know just so you can be jealous.. :3


----------



## Big Forum User

*Favorite Color:* Pink
*Favorite ACNL Villager: * Cherry
*Favorite Movie:* Frozen

More to come soon....Busy now....


----------



## MagicalCat590

Hi, my name is Maria, but I prefer to go by MJ (J is for my middle name), and I'm 23 years old. I'm married and live with my husband and our two cats in the USA. Oh, and I don't post a lot on the forums because I have social anxiety and bipolar disorder. 
My hobbies include collection comic books, manga, graphic novels, reading (obviously), writing, gaming, cinema, and fashion. I'm actually prefer comic books to manga because I used to be a huge otaku when I was a teenager, and I grew out of liking most shoujo manga. I still collect some series and I still read josei, but sadly a lot of the series I like don't get published in America. 
I don't really have a favorite video game, but if I had to choose it'd be either Mario Party or Mario Kart because those were the only ones I was really allowed to play growing up, aside from Pokemon. My mom wasn't, like, hyper over-protective or anything. It's just I wasn't good at video games and other people wanted to play. I also follow Japanese fashion, specifically Lolita, which I would love to dress in if I wasn't totally broke. Oh, I know some basic HTML coding as well, but nothing major, though I'll probably be attempting to teach myself more soon since I found out I can't go to college just yet. I also want to learn French and Japanese.
Aside from liking comic books and the such, I'm actually super girly. I love bows and the color pink. I love drama and suspense in mu literature. My favorite cinematic character is probably Hannibal Lector. My favorite comic book character(s) are X-23 and Nightcrawler, even though I'm not at all religious. Uh, I'm pretty openly bisexual and fully support LGBT rights. Oh, and my biggest goal is to write a super hero novel and have it be bought by Marvel. I'm actually in the process of story building a potential novel like that.  
I don't what else to say other than this, except I'm glad I found this thread and I hope I wrote enough ^_^


----------



## cIementine

Hi MJ! I'm Avalon :3 I think there are a lot of people with social anxiety too c: 

I love cats but my Mum is allergic, so we have a dog that I love.

I really love Marvel comics. I have a few but they don't sell them in the UK. Instead, I'm a fanatic of Marvel films and D.C films. 
I still can't believe that the Superman vs. Batman film was postponed until 2016 :c

I tend to watch anime more than read manga. I watched and read ToraDora but I only watched Lovely Complex, and now I'm watching Special A.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Anjellie said:


> Name: Angelica!
> Age: 19
> Gender: Female
> Country: England!
> Hair colour: Bright red.. xD (Natural brown)
> Eye colour: Bluey greeny grey? Idek.
> Interests: LLAMAS.. Anime, Video games, J-Pop, Collecting figurines, plushies and Manga!
> 
> Eehhhh I really suck at talking to people. I'm so shy and always worried about what people think of me
> I have made some amazing friends on here, but I would love to get to know a few more people, seeing as there's a lot of people on this site xD! <3



Hey, Angelica ^u^ We both live in England, love plushies, anime, and video games.

Also, I find Llamas adorable but I prefer your panda signature 

I'm generally outgoing when it comes to talking to people but I'm kind of introverted and lazy and I don't do people. xD


----------



## MagicalCat590

MayorAvalon said:


> Hi MJ! I'm Avalon :3 I think there are a lot of people with social anxiety too c:
> 
> I love cats but my Mum is allergic, so we have a dog that I love.
> 
> *I really love Marvel comics. I have a few but they don't sell them in the UK.* Instead, I'm a fanatic of Marvel films and D.C films.
> I still can't believe that the Superman vs. Batman film was postponed until 2016 :c
> 
> I tend to watch anime more than read manga. I watched and read ToraDora but I only watched Lovely Complex, and now I'm watching Special A.



Yeah, social anxiety is a lot more common that people seem to think, though it's not always recognized cause it's often written off as shyness. 
Dogs are cool. I tend to favor the smaller breeds over the larger ones, though. 
>.< What the heck -- Marvel isn't sold in the UK? According to what Wiki says, they're sold by Panini comics where you are. Ah, well. 
I'm not much of a DC girl, honestly, though Bob Kane was awesome. Personally, I'm really looking forward to see how the Iron Man franchise recovers from Iron Man 3 with the fourth movie. That last one was painfully disappointing for me to watch.
I like manga better because I feel the story is stronger. I think the last anime I watched all the way through was Fruits Basket or Chobits, maybe. Right now I'm in the middle of collecting the Cardcaptor Sakura omnibus reprints and the Degenki Daisy series. Big fan of CLAMP's work, personally.


----------



## Bowie

I'm metaphorically metallic.


----------



## Kit

Hi! I don't tell people my real name, but my nickname, Aya, starts with the same letter as it.
I hate Instagram, google plus, Facebook, pintrest, twitter, and #
I can stand tumbler, but only those artist or character impersonation ones. Asleeplessdeath is a good example of that.
I love horror, rock, and the colors pink, purple, black, and blue.
I have a love for bunny and cat villigers 
I love youtube, art, and animation.
(MrCreepyPasta anyone?)
Anyways, I hope to befriend lots of new people on here, so I can steal their souls and hand them over to my high-functioning sociopath friend. I mean just befriend them..of course..........

Oh oh oh! And Dr.Who! I almost forgot!


----------



## Colour Bandit

MayorAvalon said:


> I really love Marvel comics. I have a few but they don't sell them in the UK. Instead, I'm a fanatic of Marvel films and D.C films.
> I still can't believe that the Superman vs. Batman film was postponed until 2016 :c


They are sold in the UK? We have a comic book shop (ACE Comics) in our town and they sell Marvel comics when they are released in the UK... And they sell the comic collections in WH Smiths, I got Avengers Vs X-Men all in one for ?10 there!
Though nowadays I buy comics on ComiXology on my Kindle since I can get comics at US release then and for a lot cheaper, but I still go to ACE if I want a hardcopy of a comic.


----------



## orangepeanut

God I can't sleep again and my head is about to explode, so why not lolol

I'm Charlie from Malaysia. I like to draw, swim, travel, write, play bad jazz, and try new kinds of food/music. Am generally chill with all kinds of people and open to making friends with anyone. I have a tendency to make fun of things a lot, but please don't take it personally - I'm just scared of being vulnerable 

Things I like: tom yum kung, lo-fi, winter, pine forests, bewildered cats, late-night talks with friends, yelling excitedly for no reason, dancing
Things I dislike: chihuahuas, asparagus, affected nonchalance, Banksy, people doing that ****ing cutesy head tilt in photos all the time


----------



## Rachajam

My name is Rachel, I'm 17 years old and I live in Scotland. I have brown, medium length hair and blue eyes. I am very short for my age (4ft11) and I look a lot younger than I am, much to my dismay. 

I'm currently a photography student, aspiring to become a photographer in the future. I enjoy finding and listening to different types of music, reading, skateboarding, learning new things and lounging about the house with my cats.


----------



## Yui Z

Hey umm my name is Zoey? I'd like to get to know new people >w< just pm/vm me a question and I'll answer it (if I feel comfortable answering it anyway) xD


----------



## MagicalCat590

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> They are sold in the UK? We have a comic book shop (ACE Comics) in our town and they sell Marvel comics when they are released in the UK... And they sell the comic collections in WH Smiths, I got Avengers Vs X-Men all in one for ?10 there!
> *Though nowadays I buy comics on ComiXology on my Kindle since I can get comics at US release then and for a lot cheaper, but I still go to ACE if I want a hardcopy of a comic.*



I was buying comics on my Nook for a while and a manga, too. Mostly it was because my favorite graphic novel now costs $150 (US dollars, obviously) because it's rare. I got it on the Nook for $10, but now all the memory on my E-reader is used up and I can't even download the books I already own. 
So I'm buying physical copies only and I have a subscription folder set up at my favorite comic book store.
Tell me, though, is Captain Britain really huge over there? I've always wondered about that, but I haven't been able to find any of the comics just yet, though I understand he's made a few crossovers in the Excalibur series.


----------



## Syd

I'll post a form like some person is creating a character for a roleplay based on me haha:

Name: Sydney
Age: 20
Birthday: 18th of June
Appearance: Short blonde hair cropped into a pixie cut, bangs always stick up and makes her look messier than she actually is. She has eyes the color of blue/grey, unfortunately her eyes are super small so you can barely tell the color. She has a big nose, dotted with brown freckles, she has recently gotten a horrid sun-burn on her cheeks and her nose though, so you wouldn't even notice the freckles at the moment. She has average lips, and normal cheeks. Sydney is super short, and it's almost damaging to her health. She basically never got her middle school/high school growth spurt. She dresses in stupid graphic tees, and skinny jeans, combined with her dying black converse. She has a thin scar running down her abdomen area, due to a kidney failure and a transplant from her sister. 
Personality: Sydney is a smartass. She could care LESS about what you have to say unless it involves, Castle, Harry Potter or books. She has severe asthma and carries a blue inhaler in her pocket at all times. She doesn't care about romance, at all. She is asexual and doesn't get attracted to anyone. She is a loner, and doesn't really talk with anyone unless forced to(except the internet), and couldn't care less about her habits.
Biography: Sydney was born in Scotland, and lived there for a good portion of her life. She has a strong Scottish accent, and it bothers her. When she was 5 she was diagnosed with asthma, and when she was 7 she had to get super nerdy glasses due to her nearsightedness. Her family moved to Anaheim when she was 9, and has lived in the California area for the rest of her life. Everything was great for Sydney, until she was 18.5 years of age. She went to the ER due to kidney failure, and had to get a transplant from her sister. (Her kidneys already sucked, so the failure wasn't that surprising.) She graduated high-school and went to college majoring in mathematics. And that is where she is currently.
Other Crap: Sydney wears contacts, she sucks at dancing and singing, and is over-protective of her safety and security.


----------



## Colour Bandit

ElizaCat90 said:


> Tell me, though, is Captain Britain really huge over there? I've always wondered about that, but I haven't been able to find any of the comics just yet, though I understand he's made a few crossovers in the Excalibur series.


I've never seen any Captain Britain comics before, so he might not be here popular in the UK. I'll check in Forbidden Planet next time I'm in London, but they only stock New releases...


----------



## MagicalCat590

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I've never seen any Captain Britain comics before, so he might not be here popular in the UK. I'll check in Forbidden Planet next time I'm in London, but they only stock New releases...



Ah, I see. 
I was just curious. Captain America is pretty big here in the US. Sort of. Fans tend to have a love/hate relationship with due to his (lack of) powers and the role he played in the Civil War......Which I'm sure you already know about >.<
I'm just gonna stop talking now. 
Happy comic book hunting


----------



## cIementine

ElizaCat90 said:


> Yeah, social anxiety is a lot more common that people seem to think, though it's not always recognized cause it's often written off as shyness.
> Dogs are cool. I tend to favor the smaller breeds over the larger ones, though.
> >.< What the heck -- Marvel isn't sold in the UK? According to what Wiki says, they're sold by Panini comics where you are. Ah, well.
> I'm not much of a DC girl, honestly, though Bob Kane was awesome. Personally, I'm really looking forward to see how the Iron Man franchise recovers from Iron Man 3 with the fourth movie. That last one was painfully disappointing for me to watch.
> I like manga better because I feel the story is stronger. I think the last anime I watched all the way through was Fruits Basket or Chobits, maybe. Right now I'm in the middle of collecting the Cardcaptor Sakura omnibus reprints and the Degenki Daisy series. Big fan of CLAMP's work, personally.





Yeah, it needs to be noticed more.

And no. Never ever seen a single Marvel comic in my country. 
I cannot wait for the next Avengers and Iron man film. The Avengers and Iron Man 3 are what got me into Marvel. 
Right now I'm watching Yumeiro Patissiere. It is adorable xD


----------



## kite

Hello! I go by Marci!

I'm 23 years old, just graduated uni as a communication studies major. I really enjoy public speaking and giving presentations. I also like getting to know people from other countries as well as learning about different cultures. Grabbing a lunch with someone is definitely a great way to get to know someone. I also love good company: positivity, spontaneity, a good laugh, and food. And a good game is nice in a group too, just as long as everyone's having fun.  

I also enjoy a good book as well. I used to do volunteer work in a library and do a lot of reading when I was a kid, and my love for reading just sticks today. Though they haven't been books lately... ahaha. ;D (Seriously though, I feel like I've read way better fanfiction than some books out there...)

Anyway, when it comes to video games I'm more of an RPG player than anything else. I've stuck with Pokemon throughout the years, and I love playing with others who enjoy it as well... as long as they're easy-going and nice 'n stuff. Honestly I'm surprised I've stuck with ACNL this whole time though, but I guess I can thank my kid sister and other nice players who make the game enjoyable. 

So that's it for the moment because I think someone's eyes might've fallen out with all of that information I gave about myself. (Sorry about that!)


----------



## cIementine

kite said:


> Hello! I go by Marci!
> 
> I'm 23 years old, just graduated uni as a communication studies major. I really enjoy public speaking and giving presentations. I also like getting to know people from other countries as well as learning about different cultures. Grabbing a lunch with someone is definitely a great way to get to know someone. I also love good company: positivity, spontaneity, a good laugh, and food. And a good game is nice in a group too, just as long as everyone's having fun.
> 
> I also enjoy a good book as well. I used to do volunteer work in a library and do a lot of reading when I was a kid, and my love for reading just sticks today. Though they haven't been books lately... ahaha. ;D (Seriously though, I feel like I've read way better fanfiction than some books out there...)
> 
> Anyway, when it comes to video games I'm more of an RPG player than anything else. I've stuck with Pokemon throughout the years, and I love playing with others who enjoy it as well... as long as they're easy-going and nice 'n stuff. Honestly I'm surprised I've stuck with ACNL this whole time though, but I guess I can thank my kid sister and other nice players who make the game enjoyable.
> 
> So that's it for the moment because I think someone's eyes might've fallen out with all of that information I gave about myself. (Sorry about that!)



Hey Marci! You seem like a really positive person. I love getting to know people, but I can get nervous and sometimes, as fabulous as I am, the person doesn't seem to like me.

I love reading. I am currently reading 'A dog called Homeless' and just finished 'The Hunger Games' for the umpteenth time.

Video-game wise I stick mainly to Animal Crossing New Leaf & Wild world, and will occasionally get back into 'My Sims Kingdom' which I played when I was younger. I thought I lost it for good and found it on Christmas day last year. Best present of the year! I've heard good things about pokemon and am considering getting it, but it doesn't seem like my kind of thing, and with full dreamies, I should concentrate on my NL town.

Nice to get to know you c:


----------



## nabooru

My name's Emily! I'm from Scotland, I'm in my 20's, and I study Social Sciences at a university in Glasgow.

I'm quite a shy person and I really like my own company. That being said, I can be outgoing when I want to, I'm just not an extrovert, if you will. I really like History, Politics, video games, animals and shows like South Park/The Simpsons (old episodes) and American Dad!. I like to read; I don't particularly have a favourite book, but I like F Scott Fitzgerald and John Steinbeck.


That's literally all there is to me. I really like Zelda and Penguins so if you like them too then well we can be friends.


----------



## cIementine

nabooru said:


> My name's Emily! I'm from Scotland, I'm in my 20's, and I study Social Sciences at a university in Glasgow.
> 
> I'm quite a shy person and I really like my own company. That being said, I can be outgoing when I want to, I'm just not an extrovert, if you will. I really like History, Politics, video games, animals and shows like South Park/The Simpsons (old episodes) and American Dad!. I like to read; I don't particularly have a favourite book, but I like F Scott Fitzgerald and John Steinbeck.
> 
> 
> That's literally all there is to me. I really like Zelda and Penguins so if you like them too then well we can be friends.



Hi Emily! I'm from the UK so we're not that far apart!

We have in common a love for History, reading, animals, and the Simpsons!


----------



## chillv

My occupation is the arts (writing, painting, drawing, music etc.) and gaming. I want to become an indie dev one day.

I am an introvert and I am shy. As a result, I don't have many freinds and I basically do things by myself, even when I would like to have someone to do things with. Also, I am an american, black, teenage boy.

Phobias: Arachnophobia, Angriphobia, Trypanophobia, Angyrophobia, Ailurophobia, Cynophobia, and Pteromerhanophobia.


----------



## Zakarri

Okay, so yeah, hi, new guy here. My name's Alex, I'm 16 years old, I'm from Michigan, and I suck at these.

I consider myself really chill and easy to talk to. I can be a very giant goof at times, and I really like to make people laugh and smile. A lot of people have a talent or a passion, like writing or art. I always like to say that mine is people. I like to make people feel good about themselves, make them happy, and if someone's down or upset I won't ever give up on them. It came make me come off as a bit overbearing, especially when I gush about people, but oh well. That said, at times I face depression too, and need people to show me that what I have is great and to see stuff that's kinda right in my face, haha. This kinda goes along with my ENFP personality type.

There's a lot of things that I liked that you could talk to me about. I love expanding my musical tastes, same with my movie/TV library. I'm also very into social justice and progressive politics, and I'm usually willing to have a friendly debate with someone if they want. I don't tend to make arguments if the other side isn't willing, though.

Anyways, that's all I have. I look forward to making your guys' acquaintance, and I always appreciate a random PM if you wanna talk, so please, don't be shy!


----------



## cannedcommunism

FoxWolf64 said:


> I am 13, male, and single (not like that's going to come in handy). I am in 7th grade, and hate school SO MUCH. I am a huge Mario Bros., Dragon Quest, Animal Crossing, StarFox, and Star Wars nerd, and have played almost every game in the Mario series. My favorite video game of all time is Super Mario Bros. 3, even though I can't even get past World 3. I'm 100% Irish in descent. I also don't like stalkers, so I ain't gonna tell you where I live. Lastly, my favorite villager is Hamphrey.



Also, I have an iPod filled with hipster music, as well as 41 Lady Gaga songs (she's my favorite music artist, in case you couldn't tell.) I also like Lorde, the Backstreet Boys, Maroon 5, fun., Tegan and Sara, and Adele.


----------



## Cudon

FoxWolf64 said:


> Also, I have an iPod filled with hipster music, as well as 41 Lady Gaga songs (she's my favorite music artist, in case you couldn't tell.) I also like Lorde, the Backstreet Boys, Maroon 5, fun., Tegan and Sara, and Adele.


But... Mate... As far as I'm aware that is not hipster music o3o


----------



## yosugay

no one cares but im alex and people dont even read these hi


----------



## Aizu

Hiya, I'm Lita (and no, that's not my real name, I'm not going to tell you my real name (・ω・)ノ). I'm a 14 year old cosplayer and I also enjoy Competitive Battling and Breeding in Pok?mon X. I'm a Huge fan of Hyperdimension Neptunia and Atelier Iris Eternal Mana. Kipi and Kyary Pamyu Pamyu are my Idols (・ω・)ノ


----------



## Angela

iLoveYou said:


> Hi. My name is Kayla. C:
> 
> I love The Vampire Diaries. I'm actually looking for other people on this forum who love to watch that show / talk about it because I am obsessed with that show. I want to talk about that.



Me too!

Hi, my name is Angela. I'm a college student. I live in "the mitten state". I enjoy listening to music and playing games and reading (bookworm ). I currently watch The Vampire Diaries, The Originals, Bones, Castle, The Voice, Revolution, Agents of SHIELD, Once Upon A Time, Revenge and The Blacklist. I LOVE MARVEL MOVIES! Captain America, Thor, Iron Man, The Hulk, etc.  I like action movies in general. That's all for now.


----------



## MrPicklez

My name's Chris and I have an addiction...


To touching butts.


----------



## cIementine

Angela said:


> I LOVE MARVEL MOVIES! Captain America, Thor, Iron Man, The Hulk, etc.  I like action movies in general. That's all for now.



ILY ANGELA YAAYY MORE MARVEL FANS AHAAAA.




			
				MrKisstoefur said:
			
		

> My name's Chris and I have an addiction...
> 
> 
> To touching butts.



You're my new favourite person Chris *0*


----------



## Chibi Kafu

...Well... I'm a girl, obviously. My age is a secret. ;3 I love anime, manga, my family, my pets, music, video games, etc etc. That's all I can come up with right now. XD


----------



## HelloAnna

I'm Anna! My name is short for my real name, which is a secret cx I'm 14, I like sports, games, books, movies, tv shows and all that. I'm not much of a tomboy either... p.s. I suck at fps. xD​


----------



## Chibi Kafu

HelloAnna said:


> I'm Anna! My name is short for my real name, which is a secret cx I'm 14, I like sports, games, books, movies, tv shows and all that. I'm not much of a tomboy either... p.s. I suck at fps. xD​



Is your name Anastasia? Annabelle? XD I'm just being random.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Dinomates said:


> But... Mate... As far as I'm aware that is not hipster music o3o



As far as I'm aware, most of the songs that I listen to from them are not mainstream.


----------



## Pathetic

o i should probably make a proper introduction

Hello, my name is Makkine, but my real name is Elise. My specialty is makkine (get it?) jokes, yo. (How to pirates date? They hook up. HAHAHA). I frequently call my special friends "dweebs" or "nerds", but its all in good fun. I like MLP, other stuff, idk. My puns are amazing, bye.


----------



## Finnian

My name is Brittney. I'm 20, engaged, cat parent, and sick all the time. All the freaking time. I have literally been sick everyday for the past 5 years. ;v; 
I like art, learning, Animal Crossing, Biscoff, and my 7 year old fish recently died.
Also, I like to end everything on a sad note, apparently.

Ah, I'm also about to go to University of Utah, and study medicine and become a doctor. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> no one cares but im alex and people dont even read these hi



I just read this.


----------



## Yui Z

My name is Zoey and I'm 14 ~ 

Likes: Anime/manga, K and J-pop, dramas, socializing, hanging out with friends, playing the piano/keyboard, shopping, making new friends, animal crossing, STRAWBERRIES<3

Dislikes: Meanies, haters, dissers, horrors (with exceptions), being alone, when something breaks.

I'm teaching myself Japanese still and have been for quite a long time. My favorite food would have to be strawberries >w< since they've been my favorite since I was 2. My mum used to bribe be home from town with them too hehe. I love uniqueness and get bored after seeing the same thing for ages. I'm very optimistic.

Shoot me a vm sometime


----------



## Airen

My name is Vivian. I'm 20. I'm a junior in college, majoring in Integrative Biology. I was pre-med and intended to become a doctor, but I have since decided that's not really what I want to do anymore. Now I have no idea. :c I work at a hospital as a research assistant. I also have an irrational fear of spiders.


----------



## chansey

my name is jess, i'm 19 and just moved across the country away from my family to live with my boyfriend
we're moving into our apartment this weekend

i like animal crossing and vegan food and drawing and tumblr
if i had all the money in the world i'd buy clothes and pay for me and all my friends to go to college and then i'd buy some dogs (chow/husky mixes)

i'm looking for a job right now so animal crossing is kind of literally my life atm

one day i want to be a kindergarten teacher


----------



## Soenatte

I'm Sophia, 22 and I live in a small rural town of western Macedonia in Greece ^ u^ I'm a Fine Arts student and am a full time gamer-girl and doll collector. My medium of choice in painting is watercolor for the most part and I enjoy drawing simple and relatively happy things often with a woodland or underwater theme. 

I enjoy music of all kinds, movies, poetry and prose and warm tea on chilly afternoons. I spend countless hours reading manga and watching anime on occasion and on occasion will sketch small comics of my own. I love telling stories and have been writing fanfiction in drabbles for several years as well as original fiction and pen and paper rpg sessions. 

I consider myself to be pretty friendly and easy to talk to and am always eager to help others whenever I can. .w.


----------



## meringue

I'm ciara, and I live in a small town in Ontario ! I'm into computer programming and acting, I also kind of like drawing. I enjoy all music. I like classical music and OSTs especially :3 I'm kind of self-critical and I worry a lot >n< but I think I'm a pretty friendly person. If you talk to me I may seem really awkward at first but it gets better..


----------



## Gizmodo

I never talk to anyone much on a personal level ;O so depressing


----------



## oak

Gizmodo said:


> I never talk to anyone much on a personal level ;O so depressing


Me neither! It's kinda hard to put myself out there sometimes. But i'm Noah! I'm a 20 year old male & I live in Canada. Life's been looking a lot better lately, i've got a good job & a wonderful boyfriend, along with my friends & family. It's difficult to write about myself, everything I write sounds bland.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

I'm June and I'm 14 (Almost 15!) who lives in Canada. I'm a really energetic young being, as I enjoy playing many sports. I am currently participating in my school's Junior Ultimate Team and I do track and field and occasionally play badminton. I'm in a special program at my school, that focuses mainly on sustainability, thus we do all kinds of environmental projects. I enjoy gardening, biking, reading and watching lame reality T.V. shows. I like watching Doctor Who, Sherlock and I'm beginning to watch some anime again. I also play several games, like Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Osu!, and more. I don't really know what I want to become, but I'm interested in many sciences, so I guess my goal is to study all three sciences -- chemistry, biology and physics -- before I leave high school yay


----------



## KeatAlex

I'm Keaton, I'm 25. I'm a male, I like music, graphic design, Britney Spears, & recently, Animal Crossing. I'm graduating university this fall with a Bachelors, I'm currently in my 6th month of my relationship, I have an obsession with Animated Films (most recently "Frozen") and I'm just a laid back guy. Chat me up randomly if you see me around. I like to interact with you guys.


----------



## Brad

Uh, my name is Brad. I don't come around here very much anymore. I'm 16, I'm really into gaming, making films, and drawing. some of the stuff I make can be found on my Youtube and my DeviantArt, which can both be found in my siggy. As I've said, I don't come around here as much as I used to, but, that's why I'm in this thread to get to know some of the new people here, and so you can get to know me, I guess. I don't know.


----------



## Krissi2197

I'm terrible at about me's but I'll do the best I can.

My name is Kristina... People always misspell my name and spell it as Christina, but I actually spell it as Kristina. People usually call me Krissi, though. My birthday is on February 1st, and I'm 17 years old. I love reading, writing, gaming, and drawing (though I can only draw wolves... Trying to come out of my comfort zone, though).

Uhh... I was born in NY and moved to PA when I was about 12 years old. I'm currently in a relationship with somebody in California, and we've been dating for almost two years, and met IRL about 2 times now. 

I also have a shih-tzu/****er spaniel mix and her name is Princess. :3


----------



## chillv

chillv said:


> My occupation is the arts (writing, painting, drawing, music etc.) and gaming. I want to become an indie dev one day.
> 
> I am an introvert and I am shy. As a result, I don't have many freinds and I basically do things by myself, even when I would like to have someone to do things with. Also, I am an american, black, teenage boy.
> 
> Phobias: Arachnophobia, Angriphobia, Trypanophobia, Angyrophobia, Ailurophobia, Cynophobia, and Pteromerhanophobia.



Update, I am also very sensitive, tenacious and not very resilient.


----------



## Javocado

I'm Javier, but more commonly referred to as Jav, Javi, or the infamous Javocado.
I'm 18 and I've been playing AC since the first one came out and i've been hooked ever since!
My personality I guess would be described as "out there".
I can be really loud and really awkward too.
I'm considered the funny one of any group i'm in because I like to make a pun out of almost everything.
My hobbies include skating, doodling, hiking, and hoggin so much play time on what used to be my brother's DS but is now mine playing AC.
I am obsessed with Pokemon and can talk about it for hours so if you ever want to talk about Pokemon I'm your guy.
My favorite thing to eat is sushi(dat double dragon roll) and to drink I love a nice glass of half tea/half lemonade or some dark coffee.
My favorite bands/artists are The Strokes, Avenged Sevenfold, Vampire Weekend, Arctic Monkeys, Crystal Castles, Tyler the Creator, Childish Gambino, and Earl Sweatshirt.
And I think that's all you need to know. 
If you want to know more just send me a VM/PM or reply to this


----------



## MrPicklez

The name is Chris. I'm a 22 year old guy living in the bipolar state of Indiana. Not currently working because I plan on going to college this year to get a Bachelor's in Chemistry before I move to Seattle for Pharmacy school. Owner of two beagle mixes: Jennifer Nicole Neal (beagle/boxer mix) and Samuel Dean Neal (beagle/rat terrier mix named after Sam and Dean Winchester from Supernatural). I don't live at home in my parents basement. My favorite foods are pizza and sundae cones. DDP Yoga fanatic. Video games are my life and I wouldn't be who I am today without them. Don't do drugs. Never even smoked. I love all of you

Also....

I like to touch butts.


----------



## Explosivo25

I'm Explosivo25! I already introduced myself in another thread when I joined, but I figured I'd do this anyway.

I'm 16, female, and, of course, I love Animal Crossing. I got City Folk on January 2 or 3 of 2009, New Leaf on my birthday (June 25) and most recently, Wild World on November 30. I love cartoons, especially the Total Drama series, Daria, 6teen, Futurama, and World of Quest. I also enjoy Hetalia, Ouran High School Host Club, Professor Layton series, Pokemon, and various books. I frequent TVTropes, and I actually found one of my friends from there on this forum by accident. I hope to make lots of new friends here as well!


----------



## Yui Z

Someone talk to me over vm or something xD Wanna make a new TBT friend today hehe.


----------



## potbellypiggy

i AM VERY TIRED. <- I even messed up my caps button, but heeeeeya; woo! 3am is the time to be here, yo. It's heaving! That's what you get when you are in the UK I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -

bhahaha I love it when it censors completely innocent words.

****erspaniel

****atiel 

****zu puppy

****erel

bahaha I am a 25 year old child. Please think of more to make me laugh.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Update on me... I am no longer Flying Mint Bunny, I am now Colour Bandit (Curse you TBT for not letting me have Tiny Planet Explorer!) and I have started doing lots and lots of free-writing because my brain is being all clogged up with non-college stuff and I need to clear the blockage. Because of all this free-writing I'm now wanting to start doing more filming for my dead YouTube channel, though I'm gonna hold back this filming desire until the Summer due to my exams... It is only 4 months now until I'm 18 and I'm looking seriously at some cheaper DSLRs for filming and photography- Which I've also started getting back into- but whoa are the cheap ones super expensive! I'll have to keep looking and maybe save up to contribute towards one...


----------



## KingofHearts

Hmm les see...

I'm a boy. 24 years young. US resident namely CA.

I love watching lots of anime. Oh! And I'm pretty fluent in French and decent in Spanish.

^^


----------



## duckwalk

I'm a ginger girl from the part of England nobody shows on TV (I understand why, our accents are _*horrible*_) I like The Hunger Games and other books (TFIOS, Divergent etc.) And my real name is Eleanor but people call me Ella.


----------



## Gingersnap

hello hello everyone
introductions first, once again hey i hope everyone is having/had a nice day. my name (or internet alias moreso) is gingi, mostly due to the fact that i am indeed a ginger. i live in the good ol' USA but would prefer to live elsewhere. i usually spend my spare time watching videos/tv shows, playing games, or drawing mostly. also sleeping, a lot of sleeping. 
theres more but ironically im tired and i may go take a nap haha


----------



## Waluigi

My real name is a mystery, My face is a mystery, My password is a mystery, but my hair colour isnt. Brown.


----------



## Cudon

Kim Jong Un said:


> My real name is a mystery, My face is a mystery, My password is a mystery, but my hair colour isnt. Brown.


Wooaah, so much info... so explanatory.


----------



## Explosivo25

@duckwalk I enjoy Divergent as well. Haven't seen the movie but really want to.


----------



## Zedark

Hey my name's Alex, im a 16 year old boy (even though i look about 12) and i live in Scotland


----------



## Zura

*What is you guys/gals thoughts on the...


Spoiler: Zelda: Fabulous Duo?











*


----------



## Caius

Hey dudes.

I'm Jamie, and I'm a 22 year old female that lurks more than posts. 

Hobbies and interests include a lot of 3D art stuff and the occasional rumble with a DnD game that has been going on for ten years which is a good reason for my inactivity. If I'm not here being a moderator, then I'm usually on the irc laying down some righteous paladin law. 

I have a B.S. (ha ha) degree in 3D Game Art, and graduated Valedictorian with two course director awards, both dealing with Environmental Art and Level Design. I'd like to go back and get a Masters degree in either Psychology or Business Management, since those are two topics that float my boat so to speak, but just haven't had the money to do anything like that.

Currently I live in Lubbock Texas, but I was born and (mostly) raised in Lantana Florida. I have some dad issues, discrepancies with most of my old friends, and a serious problem with nostalgia diving when I drink. 

Stupid facts about me include that I have a tattoo on the back of my neck (A L'cie mark from Final Fantasy 13, no I don't regret it one bit) and will act like a five year old if you put a bunny in my lap. I used to help out at animal rescue facilities in Palm Beach, Florida, and have had a multitude of exotic pets including 2 raccoons, 2 sugar gliders, 78 bunnies, a skunk, 3 cats, and some neon fish at one point.

I currently own the biggest jerk of a cat I have ever owned. His name is Vergil, and there's a ton of pictures of him on my facebook. Thus far besides the usual "bite," "scratch," and "kill" tricks, he's learned how to do a pretty sweet high five and I love showing it off. 

At heart I'm a gamer, always have been, always will be, and I tend to play games that aren't very well known or so overhyped that I'm sure they're more famous than a few movies. There's no in between. 

I got more but this is all I'm doin' right now.


----------



## Trundle

My name is Aiden, I live in Canada, I'm going to meet River this weekend because we might be working at the same place this Summer. 
I have a cat, I play bass and guitar a lot, and I have a mid 90s average in high school. I try to be nice to people but sometimes I mess up and don't be nice to people. I play video games but not as much as I used to. I want to be a teacher when I'm out of high school. woo


----------



## dreamysnowx

My name is Jennifer.
I'm pretty short and clumsy for a 14 year old girl. D:
I live in Australia, in the lovely city of Sydney. 
I started animal crossing just last December. Used to think it was just a game about animals crossing the bridge.. 
And uh, yeah! Hallo. c:


----------



## shayminskyforme88

My name is Shawn.
 I just graduated from high school and am an incoming Computer Science student. I just started playing New Leaf March this year although I have played Wild World in the past. I also play Pokemon, Monster Hunter, and Gran Turismo. I am also a huge Apple Fan and would wake up early everytime they launch a new product. My interests include: Computers, Games, and Cars. My favorite band would be Coldplay. As for my faith, I am a Christian.


----------



## jessicaj

My name is Jessica and I'm a new member here. 
I'm 19 and from NS, Canada. My favorite games are Pokemon, Harvestmoon, animal crossing, and many more. I own two cats and a dog, and have two precious children. I'm engaged to the love of my life.. and oh, I'm vegan. 
Yeah, that is about as interesting as I get. :3


----------



## mellahugbear

im mella, im an armchair lolita (meaning i like sweet lolita fashion but cant afford it) umm my bf got me into ACNL and now im addicted  i have my own clothing shop (in sig). i might say "yall" cause im from the south and one of my dreams is to travel the world


----------



## Mariah

mellahugbear said:


> im mella, im an armchair lolita (meaning i like sweet lolita fashion but cant afford it) umm my bf got me into ACNL and now im addicted  i have my own clothing shop (in sig). i might say "yall" cause im from the south and one of my dreams is to travel the world


I've never seen anyone call themselves an "armchair" lolita. You don't need to buy brand to be a lolita. Bodyline is full of cheap dresses that don't look *too* bad. Click here for more information.


----------



## KingofHearts

Betcha didn't know!

My character name in New Leaf is Marius which is derived from Victor Hugo's protagonist Marius Pontmercy in his novel 'Les Miserables.'

My town name Leronde comes from Tales of Xillia, home to Jude Mathis and Leia Rolando.

Now you know!!


----------



## Ashtot

I'm Ashton and I like video games and music. I also have many Austrian friends including Minties, Kuma, and Gandalf.


----------



## Cory

Ashtot said:


> I'm Ashton and I like video games and music. I also have many Austrian friends including Minties, Kuma, Gandalf, and Cory.



Hi I'm Cory I'm 15. Uhhh, I like stuff, and my favorite type of apple is a granny smith apple.


----------



## brewsterlatte

I'm Madi and I'm somewhat antisocial cat lady, but I enjoy gaming, listening to (metal) music, collecting cds/vinyl, DEXTER, forensics/biology, beauty, and children ;w; I also have a radical boyfriend of over two years, plus two cats and two pups!


----------



## katelynross

i finally changed my avi lol
uhhh im filipino/hawaiian/norwegian and i like to complain about being fat and not do anything about cuz im lazy oh and i hate highschool


----------



## Sepherana

My name is Samantha but I prefer being called Sam or Sammy. I'm 15 and live on the east coast of the US. I'm shy in person but online I love talking to other people and making friends. I have a bunny, a dog, and a turtle. I'm actually getting another dog tomorrow, a rottweiler named Rosina. I love animals so I'm very excited! I spend a lot of my time playing video games and hopefully will be able to get a job involving computers and games when I'm older. I'm a generally nice person and I love to joke around. I love to make new friends. I can get mad pretty easily, and worry quite a lot, but I'm still nice so feel free to message me if you ever want to talk.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wow how did I never see this thread?
[sweats nervously] Uhm. Well. Yes. I should. Probably. Be formal for once.
Ahah... Uh. My name is Nikki, or Nicola. I prefer Nikki, though. I'm 21, but will be 22 next month. I live in New Jersey, and am half Italian but mostly white girl who doesn't pump her own gas. I have three cats; Candy, Nala, and Ace. My dream is to become a crazy cat lady. My real dream is to find a mate who fits me just right and settle down with animal children since I detest human children.

Currently, I'm one class away from getting my Associate's degree; I've had to take a hiatus from school because of not only severe depression and other mental problems, but also physical illness in the past four years. (Had my gallbladder removed, and complications from a liver biopsy prior to that.) Once I finish I'll be transferring to a four year college to... Maybe get a degree in sociology? I dunno.

I'm horribly cynical, I can snap easily, and I can come off as mean. I also tend to guard dog those that are close to me, even when it's not my place, and if I get really angry I can tend to try to rip peoples' figurative throats out over whatever situation it is. 

Usually, though, I try to be a big fluffy puppydog. I try to help out when I can, I'm always willing to listen to people, and I'm actually very passive and have no backbone. I also talk too much and give information no one cares about.  But, regardless of how mean I seem sometimes, it's really only if something or someone annoys me or bothers one of my friends. 

I'm an artist, a gamer, a writer, and a furry. (No, I do not own a fursuit and I've never actually been to a furry convention. Though I'd like to go to one sometime.) All of my 'talents' are mediocre at best, and I'm not going to really get anywhere in life on my own. Still though, I enjoy my hobbies when my apathy isn't too bad. I try to play a lot of MMO's, but generally drop most of them and go back to WoW in the end. Other than that I mostly play handheld and PC games nowadays, but I do have tons of older console games. 

(should probably mention that a lot of the negative things I say are the severe depression talking) So right now what I'm doing with my time is going to intensive outpatient therapy, though... It's almost over. And when it is, I have to start working on going back to school again and trying to get a job. Ahah.

I'm a child at heart, and I'm a fandom kinda gal. I love Disney and Pixar and Dreamworks, and prefer animated movies over live action, usually. I actually mostly prefer fantasy over reality. The older I get, the more I sink myself into fantasy to avoid reality. My current top fandoms right now are Wreck-It Ralph, Frozen, Batman, Pokemon, and of course Animal Crossing. I usually go on Tumblr for most of the day but unfortunately my apathy ate away at that too so I just kind of haven't been lately. I have lots of OCs that I love to death, and I roleplay with Fawful on a near-daily basis because it's one of my favorite things in the world to do.

Hmm, I think I'm rambling. So essentially, I have Peter Pan syndrome, my bark is worse than my bite, in reality I'm a scared little puppydog who can't handle growing up, I like fantasy more than reality, I have a lot of passion but also a lot of hatred, I would love to switch ages with any 18 year olds around here and stop time so I can just be 18 forever lol, I talk too much, I divulge too much, don't know when to quit a lot of the time, and I'm not very good at taking compliments. I'm pretty sure this introduction is like 3 months too late and also very unorganized I apologize oh god

secret bonus info: i'm a self-diagnosed nymphomaniac, which is why i seem constantly rowdy haha


----------



## ACNiko

Nice to meet you everyone! I'm fairly new to this forum, but I'd love to get to know you better.

I'm Niklas, a 16 year old guy from Sweden. Please call me Niko.
For me, video games is a huge part of my life, and especially Nintendo's game series. I especially love the Legend of Zelda series, but also Mario, Animal Crossing and more. I currently play both 3DS games and Wii U games, and I can't wait for titles like Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Bros. and Tomodachi Life to be released.
I'm in school, year 10 of 12, so I will graduate in 2016. My dream is to become a video game developer, but if I'm going to be more realistic, I want to be a programmer or a software developer or something like that.
I'm a very shy guy in real life, and I prefer meeting new people online. That's not a bad thing though, because being social online actually strengthens my self-confidence irl. Not to brag, but I'm very smart and kind. 
So yeah, that's a little description of myself. I hope I will get to know you all a little better.


----------



## Reaper_Flower

I'm a 27 year old Canadian gal.
I love all things to do with outer space, deadly diseases ( ebola <3 ) and serial killers.
I want to go into pathology.
I listen to metal/black metal almost constantly, I hate most new music.
I wouldn't say I am shy but I am completely introverted.
I also love to garden and read, I am picky about my video games, But I still have my love obsession with Zelda, its been years and I still love it.


----------



## Punchies

My name's Patrick. I'm 18 yrs old. Half Filipino/American. I love playing games and love playing basketball . The playoffs are here!



katelynross said:


> i finally changed my avi lol
> uhhh im filipino/hawaiian/norwegian and i like to complain about being fat and not do anything about cuz im lazy oh and i hate highschool



omg hi! I'm Filipino too . Nice to meet you katelyn . hope we'll all get along


----------



## cIementine

*Hi Punchies! Please don't hurt me! *awkward silence after highly expected laughter*

Basketball seems like a great sport but we don't do much of it in the UK :c*


----------



## Gingersnap

Basketball is pretty fun, I'm more of a football and baseball person myself.
Steelers and Phillies woo!

A bit more on me I guess, I don't know really. I actually really enjoy school right now, all my classes are fun and I'm just having a good time. I've made awesome friends this year and my birthday is Saturday <3.


----------



## Born2BWild

How have I not posted here sooner? Well, here goes:

My name is Steven, but I sometimes go by Steve. I'm 27 years old, and I have a bachelor's degree in biology. I live in the Southern U.S., but I don't have any kind of accent that would suggest it, which is sort of odd. I enjoy video games (mostly Mario, Pokemon and Zelda), reading, drawing/sketching, watching sports, and writing (though granted, I'm not very good at it). After four years out of school and almost-constant looking, I _STILL _don't have a job. Since I make $0 a year, I still live with my parents, though once I get employed somewhere, I'll be looking for my own place. I love Italian food, learning about animals, and talking to people.

So...Yeah, that's pretty much all you need to know about meh!


----------



## Gnome

hi I'm Sean, and I'm an alcoholic


----------



## doveling

here we go...
hi im Ava.. uh im .. 13.
i'm asian, i don't really like asian people.. i prefer to hang out with "white" people you know?
im an aspiring artist, im nerdy as hell, loud, annoying, shy, and i have a really bad attitude & temper
like my dad /not my fault

i like being sarcastic & i like to have the last say.. i make up really good comebacks & racist jokes (im sorry u_u) 
i don't like it when people who say YOLO, qt , bby , pls. just shutup.
gahh you guys probably hate me already /chuckle
but anyway on the good side.. (i don't like talking good about myself but..)
i am generous, smart, and pretty friendly to people i don't hate : )
now i sound egotistical.. yay
but yeah.. i like pokemon, music, art, adventure time, music, animal crossing and animals.. alot

ok see you.


----------



## ellabella12345

Im Daniella, I like cats (I have 2) and chickens (I have 3) I like to talk, I laugh heaps, my hair is dyed dark brown, I have brown eyes, everyone loves my eyelashes because they are curly (I don't curl them or wear mascara or anything) oh I'm 14 and 1 thing you must know is.... I'm a shopaholic ;o I like to run and play sports too and I'm short.. 155cm, everyone calls me girly and cute I LOVE ARIANA GRANDE <3 oooo Leonardo di caprio too <3


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Hi I'm Laura, I'm 19, soon to be 20 in June. I have blue eyes and black hair.. I love playing video games, watching anime, drawing, painting, photography, going to the movies, rum and coke, candles, and makeup. I'm not very confident, and I have horrible trust issues. Heh, I'm going to school for Cosmetology, and am planning my move to Portland, OR. I have piercings, fierce eyebrows, and a great poker face. I'm shy at first, but open up pretty easily. Talk to me, I'm a sweetheart. ಥ⌣ಥ


----------



## nintendani

Hello, my name's Danielle. I turned 15 earlier this month. I have light brown hair and blue eyes. I'm really short (and people make fun of me for it). I'm an absolute over-worker in school. Aspiring teacher of either RMPS or maths. Yep, I'm THAT kid who likes maths. Oh, and I looooove musicals.


----------



## Mandarama

This thread stretches back some months, but it's been fun to read! I'm Amanda. I'm a mom in my 40s, and my husband and I were college sweethearts. We have two sons, and my oldest will be 13 this year. I'm excited for him because he just got into a wonderfully diverse magnet school that focuses on math and science, and I hope he'll have a great start to his teen years with other smart kids who love Pokemon and Fire Emblem and all the stuff he loves! He did not get his math acumen from me; I'm a literature professor. My youngest kid is a baseball fanatic, so I know a lot more about sports than I used to. My most important mission at the moment is to really support and educate my kids through the rocky preteen/early teen years! We answer every question they have openly and honestly. Sometimes those questions surprise the crap out of me, now that I have a 7th grader. As a family, we focus a lot on equality and social justice.

I got into gaming because I used to look up Pokemon stuff for my boys when they were little. From there I discovered gaming and anime and manga. I'm completely addicted to Harvest Moon games. I am trying to learn some Japanese for fun. My actual research is in Victorian literature, though, and my teaching specialty is poetry. I especially love Yeats and T.S. Eliot. I had surgery last summer to replace a torn ACL, and received donor cadaver tissue just in time to teach Frankenstein in the fall, which I thought was awesome.

I have two cats and a golden retriever. My dog is a great role model.

Also, I really like giving people presents.


----------



## thebootycall

My name's Dexter. And I'm a serial killer.


----------



## Mandarama

thebootycall said:


> My name's Dexter. And I'm a serial killer.



Aren't you a lumberjack?


----------



## Balverine

Helloooo I'm Sam (you can call me that, Sami, anything idec) I have two cats (sorta three, a stray thinks she lives here) and I cosplay a lot.

@quietly-stuttered ah I love video games, anime, drawing and photography~ =3=
hello


----------



## EikoPanda

Hello! My name's Jessica :3 I'm 21, will be 22 in November. I have black hair and dark brown eyes. I have my ears pierced and have snakebites. I'm really short and get mistaken for being 13-14 a lot lol I also always get mistaken for being Asian by everyone I meet, but I'm not. I absolutely love pandas a whole lot so everyone calls me panda. People say I look like a cute Japanese doll because of how I cut my hair and how my face looks with my makeup. I love video games, drawing, photography, knitting/crocheting, crafting, sewing, baking, and writing poetry. I love sweets especially baked goods <3 And I'm very shy around new people, but once I get to know someone and am comfortable around them I tend to talk a lot :3​


----------



## RhinoK

hi guys my names alana im six and im a beauty queen


----------



## Hot

I'm Cold. I'm not good at conversing with people I don't like know. Yeah.


----------



## easpa

hey I'm pachi. I'm 14. VERY irish and VERY small. I played a video game once probably


----------



## leenaby

Hi I'm Leena.  I'm a college student who's searching for a part-time job.  I am discovering video games this year although I've been interested in some but not able to afford them.  I like fandom things like Disney, Pixar, Once Upon A Time, some anime shows, The Hunger Games, Harry Potter, Pokemon,  and stuff like that. I try to be unbiased when reading a book, seeing a movie, and/or watching shows, and anything for the matter.  I am fascinated by animation, space, colorful things, food, and cute animals. I really don't like or care for debates.  I've been told that I'm funny or witty although to me it's not obvious as I don't see it but I hope to one day. I always look to improve my art and writing but mostly writing.  I'm pretty easy to befriend and lenient but I'm horrible when it comes to truly socializing so I usually just keep to myself.  

And yeah, that's some things about me.


----------



## xxDianaxx

Hola me IIamo Diana , Tengo dicisiete anos , Vivo en irlandes , me encanta cantar y bailar xD


----------



## CookingOkasan

---


----------



## kennedyxvx

Heya, my name's Kennedy and I'm a 16-year-old girl. I've always been quite tall for my age and gender which has resulted in some self-esteem issues. vwv I'm vegan and straight edge (no drugs/alcohol). I'm currently homeschooled due to health reasons, but I'm a junior in high school. I love books, photography, video games, animals, eating, sleeping...the typical stuff. Not really sure what I want to do with my life yet, but I'm interested in studying the humanities. I've also always been fairly shy and introverted which is a great combo for interacting with people, haha. Anyway, I would actually love to make new friends so if you're ever bored or notice that we have common interests or anything, feel free to send me a message!


----------



## Olive

Poop King.


----------



## Rodeo

Yo, I'm Zach, and I'm 17 years old, and I'm a night owl. I enjoy joking around, making people laugh, and cheering up people. I usually care about others' feelings more than mine, and I'm pretty talkative. I have a cat named Doodles and I'm a junior in high school. I love video games and meeting new people and befriending them. Feel free to drop me a visitor message or friend request.


----------



## tessabel

Hey all, my name is Tess. I'm 22 which is a bit older than most of you but there you go 

I just finished university in June, where I studied anthropology. I used to live in Scotland, but I moved to Wisconsin, USA a bit less than a year ago. I work at an art studio bar, as a manager. It's a fun and demanding job, but it doesn't pay very well, so I share my apartment with my mum and brother.

I just joined the forums about a month ago, but I love the community! When I'm not working or playing Animal Crossing, you can find me drinking coca-cola (I'm a bit of an addict!), shopping at charity shops, playing with/teasing my cat, painting, or riding my bicycle at the coastline 

Although I work at a bar so you would imagine I'm quite social, I actually haven't made many friends since moving to America, nor have I particularly tried to  my main and best friend is my boyfriend, Conor, who still lives in Scotland so we mostly talk on Facebook and Skype. We met at university, but he is still studying 

Animal Crossing wise, my main goal is to complete my catalogue and collect badges 

I'm 5'0" and about 160lbs so I'm, shall we say, ~round lol. I have light skin and brown eyes and hair. Aaaand, now you all know more about me!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Good morning, everyone. My name's Danny and I'm an 18 year old senior high school student from Canada. I'm about 6'4", the tallest in my family. I'm graduating from high school this year and hopefully going to college in the fall to pursue in IT. I enjoy talking to friends, cracking jokes, helping anyone in need, and making new friends. I'm shy at first but I can open up quickly. I'm really caring towards those that are in my life and like to listen to those in need.

I like to spend my free time talking to friends, playing video games, watching Netflix, and going out for walks at night to escape the family and getting some fresh air, haha. I also love playing with my dog. She's really sweet and always cheers me up when I'm feeling down or when I'm just bored out of my mind.

I'm usually found on here, playing New Leaf, or playing a game on Steam. I'm pretty uninteresting, but feel free to message me if you want to chat! c:


----------



## KnittyOctopus

Well...

I am kinda new here. 

I am 27, I live in Oregon. We just legalized gay marriage here. Yay. I have an awesome cat, and two pet African Dwarf Frogs. I am a History Major. I love to knit. 

Hi.


----------



## Aradai

hahaha i was stupid back then


----------



## Blondiexo

Hey I'm Hannah. 
I'm 21 years old. 
I live in Kentucky (hey y'all!) and yes, we drink a lot of sweet tea.
I'm a cat/animal lover!
I love books, especially fantasy/sci-fi.
I'm part of many fandoms including Harry Potter, THG, Divergent, Pokemon, etc...
My favorite color is pink.
I'm a phlebotomist.
I'm a pre-med student.
I'm not super new on here, but I'm usually at the Re-Tail board, but decided to branch out since I've encountered so many friendly people on here. This on one of the first forums I've been on where people go out of their way to be nice to you, even if they don't know you. You guys are great!


----------



## tinytaylor

I'm Taylor and I'm a girl.
16 from Georgia and the least southern.
I don't like sweet tea or watermelon.
I love hot tea and crab cakes (feelin hungry)
I love music and I listen to various artists.
Mac Miller, Vampire Weekend, Jack Johnson, 
Louis Armstrong, The Strokes and many MANY more.


----------



## Naiad

Hello everybody~
I'd prefer not to give out my name, but my first letter is 'A', so one of my few nicknames is Acchan~^^
I'm from north California, and I love gaming, writing, drawing, and singing x3 (I'm not very good at any of  them ;D)
I'm 5'2 - 5'3, and I'm really shy IRL, but I can be a massive n00b/weeaboo online xD


----------



## Brackets

Hi, I'm Hallie 
I'm 19 and live in Norfolk (the lump to the East of England where no one goes) 
I'm a medical student
I love pokemon
I love music, of many kinds (classical, folk, metal, rock...)
Been on here for a while but haven't made any friends yet


----------



## Elise

My name's Elise and I'm female (if that's not obvious )
I'm 21 and Australian. I live in Adelaide, which is probably the most boring major city in Aus but it's a nice place to live 
I study a double degree in Law and Commerce (accounting) and a diploma in German language. 
I love 3DS games, especially Pokemon and of course Animal Crossing!
I also love animals! My favourite is cats but my dogs are my world <3
As for TV, movies and books some of my favourites are Vampire Diaries, Pretty Little Liars, Gossip Girl, Harry Potter and Hunger Games.
I'm hoping to make some more friends here so send me a message if you want to chat or add me on 3DS


----------



## Beary

Herro. My name is Madeline ( I HATE MY NAME ) but you may call me Maddy, or Lin. :3
I'm a girl, and am 12 years old. I live in California.
I like dogs and cats. 
School and acedemics are my strong point. I think school is fun.
I have Asperger's syndrome, which is a mild form of autism. 
I like systems and symetrical things. I want to be an architect when I grow up, so I can make things that appeal to me. 
I may not be the nicest person, but I try my hardest!


----------



## Elise

LittleBeary said:


> Herro. My name is Madeline ( I HATE MY NAME ) but you may call me Maddy, or Lin. :3
> I'm a girl, and am 12 years old. I live in California.
> I like dogs and cats.
> School and acedemics are my strong point. I think school is fun.
> I have Asperger's syndrome, which is a mild form of autism.
> I like systems and symetrical things. I want to be an architect when I grow up, so I can make things that appeal to me.
> I may not be the nicest person, but I try my hardest!



Madeline is my middle name! I don't know if you've ever seen this before but I'm pretty sure it's what my parents named me after. It's a book and TV show from the 90s. 




I personally like the name


----------



## Beary

Elise said:


> Madeline is my middle name! I don't know if you've ever seen this before but I'm pretty sure it's what my parents named me after. It's a book and TV show from the 90s.
> 
> View attachment 49256
> 
> I personally like the name



That's cool! ^^
Mine is pronounced Mad-EE-lin, so it's not the British pronunciation. cx


----------



## Elise

LittleBeary said:


> That's cool! ^^
> Mine is pronounced Mad-EE-lin, so it's not the British pronunciation. cx



Mine is Mad-el-line, pretty much as it's written. I've never heard it pronounced like that before. Is that usually how it's pronounced where you live?


----------



## Beary

Elise said:


> Mine is Mad-el-line, pretty much as it's written. I've never heard it pronounced like that before. Is that usually how it's pronounced where you live?



It's more like Mad-el-lin actually. I was tired when I typed the last one ;-;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

I'm 21, currently engaged, an English Major, and- uh. I like old crappy B-movies, taking catnaps in the middle of the day, and reading my favorite books over and over again. I've got a few kitties I love more than life itself (I'm really, really fascinated by cats), and while I'd love to have a snake, putting something like that in a glass enclosure has always made me feel wrong. Same with tarantulas. :c

I'm pretty smallish in general, I like keeping my hair buzzed / faded + dyed, and I've got a pretty visible tattoo on my forearm.

So. That's about that. Come at me, bruh.


----------



## CookingOkasan

^welcome friend.^


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

CookingOkasan said:


> ^welcome friend.^



sup, brah? 

/scribbling down a note to never say that again.


----------



## West8991

My name is West, yes that is my real name. I don't like the people around me at my school so I stick to myself. I am actually 16 and I am a Sophomore in High School. I am a male. And I mostly spend my school year days lonely and depressed(is not my fault I was diagnosed with Chronic Depression a year ago)but when I get on the computer I do stuff that matters. I make videos, attempt art,a and make an indie game that I have been working on for the past year.

But hey that's just me

Don't think I am always sad though, no no I am very VERY friendly and the last thing I'll do is be rude to someone.


----------



## Locket

Feraligatr said:


> I mention it because I always get called a boy for some reason.



same i am a girl :/


----------



## n64king

I don't want to get to know anyone on here.


----------



## PurplPanda

Hi everyone! My name is Tyler, I like purple, pandas, art and junk. I mainly VM a few people every day, so I figured I would hop on in and say hello to everyone!


----------



## Cariad

I'm Niamh, 12 and I'm more mature than you think.


----------



## Alice

I'm Alice, and I'm 25. I'm more immature than you probably know.


----------



## Smith

I'm Smith, I'm 19, I read manga, listen to hip hop, and play Project M and Melee competitively.


----------



## Goshi

Goshi, 14 and just started foruming here today.


----------



## NyaaChan

21 year old female here. Living in Uk for 4 year. Born and raised in Portugal.

 I like music such as Frank Sinatra, Sex Pistols, Aerosmith and so on.
Favourite films: Godfather, Lord of the Rings.

Animes/Mangas: Berserk, Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Geoni

I'm 20, hate my name, majoring in Biology, suffer from insomnia, and I can lucid dream. I also used to be a very avid reader and writer but I was getting anxiety and depression from that so I slowed down. It has sort of been replaced with RP for the time being.


----------



## Capella

bye


----------



## Box9Missingo

I'm in my 30's, been posting on here since 07', haven't regretted it. Joined due to Nsider closing originally. Love to play different video games like the Pok?mon series, Animal Crossing, Legacy of Kain (haven't been able to find the rest of it sadly...), Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros... I like to write, try to draw and I enjoy watching movies and reading books.


----------



## shorigami

Hey, I'm Ella.I'm from England. I find innuendos in nearly everything. I like to draw, read and watch movies. I love Soul Eater, Attack on Titan, Death Note etc. And I also re-watch Scott Pilgrim VS The World every two weeks...


----------



## in-a-pickle

in my late teens, new leaf is my first real animal crossing game, but i would always play the gamecube version at my amigos house. I'm left handed, allergic to gluten, I love movies and acting and plays and blah blah blah sex blah blah blah, what. 
I cry at the end of romantic comedies too


----------



## Coos

You should post on my friends profile who is your age and suffering from some of the same things as you! She's also a bio major 

Username: SouthernBells

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moron said:


> I'm 20, hate my name, majoring in Biology, suffer from insomnia, and I can lucid dream. I also used to be a very avid reader and writer but I was getting anxiety and depression from that so I slowed down. It has sort of been replaced with RP for the time being.



You should post on my friends profile who is your age and suffering from some of the same things as you! She's also a bio major 

Username: SouthernBells

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey y'all my name is Jenna. I'm a 21 Human Resources Major, minoring in Psychology. I have been dating my boyfriend for about 5 years now and I have 2 cats that I'm obsessed with. I enjoy playing with cameras and dabbling in oil/ acrylic painting. Joined this site not so much to further my animal crossing game but more to discuss various topics with people who I know share at least one of the same common interests as me (animal crossing).


----------



## NyaaChan

I my name is Tania, 21 years old, going to be 22 in 2 weeks. I hate my birthday. I'm currently working but I will start University in Creative Media in September, living in London for 4 years now and going to move to Sheffield in August due to university.
I'm portuguese lol
I do enjoy drawing, working on PS, Ai, Flash(I'm a bit rusty, work consumes my time) and other stuff. Dating my partner since 2009 and living together since 2010.
Love Animal Crossing and got really addicted to it


----------



## SouthernBells

Hey everyone! 
My name is Lisa and I'm a 21 year-old college senior from Texas studying Biology! 
I'm working a part-time job right now, but on my off time I also volunteer in a Cancer biology research lab on campus.
I love all things outdoor, animals, romantic poets, horror movies, and I'm really into music. 
Just got a 3DS few weeks ago and New Leaf is already consuming my life!
Oh and I'm also always up late so if you ever want someone's brain to pick, I'm your girl! 

Feel free to add me


----------



## Mario97

Hello everyone!
I'm Ethan. I'm 16, turning 17 in two weeks. I'll be starting my senior year of high school this fall. Crazy to think I have one year left of high school. I've been a member of ACC for years and I finally joined this site, so I may know some of you all if you were there too. I love rock music, especially classic rock. 
I intend on majoring in history and hopefully one day be a college professor and teach history. 
I'm new here and would like to get to know some people. Feel free to message and/or add me


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm Courtnee and I'm 21. I live in Gainesville, Texas. I love electronic dance music and in about a month my boyfriend and I are going to Las Vegas! So excited <3 

I have 2 kitties who I love very much. Their names are Nala & Xander. Nala is 4 and Xander is probably about 1 and a half months to 2 months old.


----------



## mylkette

Hi I'm 22 and my name is Sylver! I have severe anxiety and use animal crossing as part of a coping measure which is why I'm online a lot of the time. I don't work at the moment due to a mixture of my anxiety problems and my amoxophobia. I love anime and all sorts of movies! My favorite villager is Curlos and I have a cat and two gerbils.


----------



## kattykake

Hi everyone! You guys can call me kat  I just started playing animal crossing in may of this year and just recently joined the forums.  I'm really started to like this community and I'm always looking for new friends!


----------



## Joe_alker

Hi, I'm Joe, I have been playing ACWW since 2010-ish and have recently fallen into it through picking up my old DS Lite and falling in love with handheld gaming again, which is how I ended up here. If my interest in AC continues for the rest of the year, I'm getting a 3DS, pokemon alpha sapphire, ac new leaf and coming online. I didn't get a 3DS or consider it up until now because it was always so expensive, whereas now it is more affordable. Feel free to add me, but I'm not much of a talker. I'm also 16 and between school and college, so idling away until September when I'm taking an IT BTEC course which should get me into university


----------



## fairyring

oh i've never posted here

HI I'M LACEY. i'm 24 and i live in florida. ACNL is my first animal crossing game but i plan to play all the ones that come out for the rest of forever. other games i enjoy include every pokemon game ever as well as the sims 3. i am currently a receptionist at a gated community but what i really want to do is be an author. i've been writing since i was a little kid and i'm working on a novel right now which i'm hoping to get published someday. i also write stories for my sims 3 legacies, and i do a lot of graphic design and print work in my down time. i'm extremely short (5'1 and a half) and obnoxiously perky and giggly IRL and my whole "sunshine" theme comes from people around me frequently calling me a little ball of sunshine. UM what else? i like bright colors and cutesy things and stuffed animals and soft blankets and kittens. okay i think i'm done now.


----------



## Delphine

About time I do this, since I like the forums so much...

Hello everyone! My name is Delphine, I'll soon be 18, and I live in Paris, France. 
Next year, I'll be studying in a cinema school, for I would like to become a screenwriter one day. I am a HUGE fan of cartoons, comics and mangas. I like to think I know these subjects well, but there is always something to learn about them - if you want to talk about cartoons/animated movies feel free to send me a PM n_n
My favorite movies are Burton's and Tarantino's. I enjoy day-dreaming, writing, going to the movies, and I recently started drawing (well you never really _start_ drawing, let's just say I'm trying not to doodle anymore but actually draw decent things lol). I'm also interested in politics and philosophy (not the boring philosophy that I studied in class, but it is my pleasure to have deep thoughts about the meaning of life and all that crap). I don't play tons of video games, but I am a big big Pok?mon player, and of course I love AC a lot.

I try my best to be happy every single day, and I am a very optimistic person - even though it's so hard most of the time, I think it's the best way to live your life in a sane way. I'm also very curious and there is nothing I like more than learning new things everyday.

That's pretty much all there is to know about me


----------



## PaperLuigi3

'Sup. I'm a Smasher. I'm in peak physical condition, according to my doctor. I work out like a hog because I'm the youngest person in my town to ever win a marathon. (Age 15) I play the trumpet. Until recently I lived in a bad town. Yes, I have had to kill someone before, but it was in self-defense. (A burglar) That's me.

I'm nice, huh?


----------



## Saylor

Oh I haven't written here yet.

I'm Grace, I'm 16 going into my junior year of high school, and I love music, movies, books, and anything nautical. I hope to study medicine when I'm older and maybe be a nurse practitioner. I started playing AC with the Gamecube version and I've since played every game except Wild World. I also sometimes play the Harvest Moon and Legend of Zelda games.

So yeah that's pretty much it. Feel free to add or message me!


----------



## stumph

hello! i'm mel ,and i live in texas.  i'm 16 going into my junior year of high school. besides animal crossing, i love video games, anime, music, books, and art. i'm also a cosplayer with an interest in j-fashion. (classic lolita and mori kei mainly!) i am really bad at bio's on myself but i would love to get to know some of you guys! don't hesitate to message or add me.


----------



## Togekiss

Since I don't know many people, I'll post here too.

My name is Kaylah, and I live in Texas. I'm 14 years old(wow, I feel young xD). I'm a huge Pokemon/Kirby/AC nerd. I'm really shy and I often overlook things...so I make a lot of mistakes. ;n; I want to learn how to animate and make sprites because I'm really into animation and my idol animates. That's about it...I suck at bios...xD


----------



## Aryxia

I've never posted on here o.o Anyway, my name's Cecilia, I'm 16 & I'm Canadian :3 I'm currently learning French, and I'm deciding on whether or not to try and teach myself Dutch, German or Japanese. I would like to move to Germany, Switzerland, Belgium, Sweden or Japan when I'm older. I plan on becoming a nurse, specializing in either psychiatric or emergency/critical care.

My hobbies include reading, writing & playing the guitar. I also play video games, but I'm extremely casual. I rarely ever finish games tbh. Ummm. As far as interests go, my favourite shows are The Walking Dead, American Horror Story, Hannibal & Rupaul's Drag Race. I'm also really into anime & Asian dramas :L Oh, and I'm in the middle of _A Clash of Kings_ right now. My taste in music varies from Kpop to punk rock ^^; If I had to pick, I'd say my all-time favourite band would either be Neon Trees or Bad Suns.


I feel like I just wrote a dating site profile. I'd probably get like zero messages ^^;


----------



## Alyx

I actually really don't know if I've posted here yet. 
I'm Alyx. I'm a lady, and I'm 20 years old (just turned 20 on the 17th of June). I'm almost completely fluent in German. I live in Minnesota where it's strangely cold for July. I'm in a relationship with a lovely mister and I'm studying computer technology in school. I'll be starting my 3rd year in college this fall. I have a disability and use mobility aids and I play ACNL to lower the stress and to take my mind off of pain.

I am a relatively quiet person in-game but I can talk your ear off in private messaging and on the forums. I have a Skype and I get into the talkative moods but communicating for me is so limited in the game so I prefer to talk on Skype with the people I'm playing with. I don't usually let people in Mew because I spent a lot of time breeding special flowers and I had problems with thieves in the past when I opened my gates in Pokey for people to come and sell their turnips, but when I do have visitors in Mew I follow them like I'm their shadow and I often worry that they're creeped out by that but it's just me being careful. I often don't like visitors really because I'm distracted most of the time and if I'm just standing in one place I got distracted by something outside of the game but I still know my visitor is there. I get lonely a lot, though, so I appreciate getting messages and will open my gate if I really need someone to pop in and say hi.

I have two towns, Mew and Pokey. Mew is based on the sound that cats make and is almost completely full of cat villagers. It's complete, with all the villagers I wanted and could fit in one town. Pokey is my second town and it's still in development. The name comes from Gumby's red horse friend, Pokey. Since the beginning of me playing Animal Crossing in 2002, my towns have almost always been named Mew and Pokey. Pokey is becoming my second town for the rest of my wanted/loved villagers and it used to be a cycle town (it's in November 2015 right now so I'm a time traveler in that town exclusively).

I am a huge fan of Doctor Who, The X-Files, House MD, Scrubs, Trauma Center, Pokemon, Ace Attorney, Professor Layton & Animal Crossing of course. I could talk about my favorites for hours. I like roleplaying/writing and drawing. I have a Tumblr, actually, many Tumblrs. I have my main, an art blog, a Pokemon blog, an ACNL blog, a bunch of Trauma Center-related blogs, and about 6 or 7 RP blogs. I also have a blog for my cat because I am a huge dork and she is a pretty kitty and her name is Desi Rose (short for Destiny Rosalia).

I think that's about it for now, this became a really long post because I entered my talkative mood. Oh my.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I have not posted here yet.

My name is technically Alexandra and this was due to my relatives being russian; my father chose this name for me, I have always gone by the Nickname for Alexandra; Sasha. I do mostly use my username on forums and such and have never actually bothered to use my real name or nickname. I am 25, turning 26 this December 13th (love the 13th), I plan to learn Japanese at some point as due to my enormous interest in the Orient and it's culture (not due to my nerdiness, so don't be rude please) I have always wanted to visit Japan and get into the Scene, maybe live there fr 1-2 years and get a feel for the society. I will add now I am an absolute maniac for Anime, Manga, Web Design (Yes I made my anime/game sigs /all of them/) I hope to major in different areas of design as it is my biggest passion to improve on<3

I also love good books, I read a lot of teen novels haha, I enjoy paranormal romances; I also do love adult historical romance novels, especially genres centered around the 1500's-1600's Medieval/Renaissance era, I will add to that I am obsessed with history around King Henry VIII, he has so much negativity and it fascinates me<3 I will also add haha I live in Northern California so I am in PST, along with the forums and am a huge night owl, yes I have been up all night until now xD

I plan to work towards my driver's license and I don't care that I am still 25 and licenseless, I also still live with my mom; not a big deal, shouldn't be to others either; I also have a severe chronic cough that becomes debilitating so need the extra help from her<3 I am gtting a part-time job to py towards going back to college, I have been to two college's>>first was for Dgital Design in Motion Graphics and I miss it terribly<3 My second was for outright Web Design, while that s still my biggest passion the college wasn't a good fit for me sadly. I am going to get my BA in MGD (AKA Motion Graphic Design) and keep my web design/other design on the side and perhaps attend college again (after finding a good fit) I did go to college for approximately 4+ years altogether, so have quite some knowledge on my design, but always improving on what I know

Lastly I just had to say, I am an absolute Doxie (AKA Dachshund) lover and my first ever dog was a Black and Silver Dappled Mini, she was my light when I was in extreme and severe depression, she was my savior potentially from the darkness and she passed about a year ago on may 3rd</3 I shall always have a place in my heart for all and any animals I plan to sign up for animal donations and rescues as I am quite dedicated to wanting to help those poor loving friends/creatures<3

If anyone wants to know anything else about me go ahead and VM/PM me, I can assure you I am a very friendly and social person (used to be socially awkward)<3

Note- some typos too lazy to fix and sorry for chattiness hehe.


----------



## hzl

My name's Hazel, I'm 20 and from Manchester, England.
Um, I'm currently studying my Visual Arts BA Honors degree at university (start my final year in September). I am a big animal lover
and I guess I am completely hooked on New leaf and that's why I'm here. Also I tend to browse forums and not really post much because I'm shy and when I do post it's impulse.. a bit like now


----------



## ahousar97

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I have not posted here yet.
> 
> My name is technically Alexandra and this was due to my relatives being russian; my father chose this name for me, I have always gone by the Nickname for Alexandra; Sasha. I do mostly use my username on forums and such and have never actually bothered to use my real name or nickname. I am 25, turning 26 this December 13th (love the 13th), I plan to learn Japanese at some point as due to my enormous interest in the Orient and it's culture (not due to my nerdiness, so don't be rude please) I have always wanted to visit Japan and get into the Scene, maybe live there fr 1-2 years and get a feel for the society. I will add now I am an absolute maniac for Anime, Manga, Web Design (Yes I made my anime/game sigs /all of them/) I hope to major in different areas of design as it is my biggest passion to improve on<3
> 
> I also love good books, I read a lot of teen novels haha, I enjoy paranormal romances; I also do love adult historical romance novels, especially genres centered around the 1500's-1600's Medieval/Renaissance era, I will add to that I am obsessed with history around King Henry VIII, he has so much negativity and it fascinates me<3 I will also add haha I live in Northern California so I am in PST, along with the forums and am a huge night owl, yes I have been up all night until now xD
> 
> I plan to work towards my driver's license and I don't care that I am still 25 and licenseless, I also still live with my mom; not a big deal, shouldn't be to others either; I also have a severe chronic cough that becomes debilitating so need the extra help from her<3 I am gtting a part-time job to py towards going back to college, I have been to two college's>>first was for Dgital Design in Motion Graphics and I miss it terribly<3 My second was for outright Web Design, while that s still my biggest passion the college wasn't a good fit for me sadly. I am going to get my BA in MGD (AKA Motion Graphic Design) and keep my web design/other design on the side and perhaps attend college again (after finding a good fit) I did go to college for approximately 4+ years altogether, so have quite some knowledge on my design, but always improving on what I know
> 
> Lastly I just had to say, I am an absolute Doxie (AKA Dachshund) lover and my first ever dog was a Black and Silver Dappled Mini, she was my light when I was in extreme and severe depression, she was my savior potentially from the darkness and she passed about a year ago on may 3rd</3 I shall always have a place in my heart for all and any animals I plan to sign up for animal donations and rescues as I am quite dedicated to wanting to help those poor loving friends/creatures<3
> 
> If anyone wants to know anything else about me go ahead and VM/PM me, I can assure you I am a very friendly and social person (used to be socially awkward)<3
> 
> Note- some typos too lazy to fix and sorry for chattiness hehe.



;o; ) I'm soo happy to know more about you.
I'll type my bio in a bit. :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, my name is Stephanie and I've lived 16 human years turning 17 on July 26.
I was born down in Pensacola, Florida in an area for the elderly and retired, so I knew few children during my early childhood.
While I was sickly and shy when I was young, the change from private to public school quickly changed me.
I can now say I'm confident enough to approach someone and laugh instead of hiding behind my mom's skirt.
I can say that I love meeting new people thanks to my friend Lauren who would greet strangers with a huge grin.
I've also joined into sports every year so now I can say I toughened up a bit.
Just this summer, (while on motion-sickness medicine lol), I've enjoyed my first rollercoaster ride(s) and became an adrenaline junkie. My trip to Disneyland and Knottsberry farm in California was the best time of my life.
It showed me that going past my comfort zone was worth trying.
I've also had a passion for drawing since I could basically hold a crayon. Drawings of my family turned into landscapes with friends which progressed into paintings one would find in a fantasy picture book. My specialty is now painting and soft mold sculpting, and I'd love any chance to improve on my mouse art in gimp. xD Kitten-senpai became a true friend for me on this tbt forum. At first I just gave her a huge fit because we had so many similar interests.
So~~to some up me~~I'm 1/4 Japanese, 1/4 Chinese, 1/4 German, and 1/4 English.
My mom basically introduced dad to some anime while they fell in love in the military.
Now I was raised off of Sailor Moon and other ancient anime now, so of course I grew into a huge otaku.
This thread gave me an opportunity to learn so much about you guys, so thanks for reading!


----------



## vriska

Ehhhhhh I'm not as good with introductions and stuff but I'll give it a try uwu

Wellllllllll just call me Vriska around here lol. I'm 19, but I am turning 20 relatively soon, and I live in New York. I'm a sophomore in university as a geography major, and I hope to continue on and obtain my PhD in geography one day as well 

Aside from the obvious (New Leaf), I love Homestuck and I also like anime (Shinsekai Yori is my absolute favorite), Pokemon, GFX, shows other than anime (Namely, Breaking Bad, Downton Abbey, and Doctor Who), reading, music, dogs, and etc. I like lots of different things so it's hard for me to sum up what I like most haha, but one thing I can say for sure is that I'm a big people-person with my friends and I love spending time with them. I'm also a big fan of tumblr. I love learning about new things, especially places being a geography major haha. I used to be a heavy gamer back in the Gamecube days but not so much anymore, now I consider myself to be a casual gamer and pretty much only play Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Mario Kart, and more "obscure" indie computer games (Such as Yume Nikki, anyone?).

Anyway that gives you a general idea of who I am, feel free to message me or whatever if you want to start chatting


----------



## Brackets

Saylor said:


> Oh I haven't written here yet.
> 
> I'm Grace, I'm 16 going into my junior year of high school, and I love music, movies, books, and anything nautical. I hope to study medicine when I'm older and maybe be a nurse practitioner. I started playing AC with the Gamecube version and I've since played every game except Wild World. I also sometimes play the Harvest Moon and Legend of Zelda games.
> 
> So yeah that's pretty much it. Feel free to add or message me!



Surely if you study medicine you'll be a doctor, not a nurse? Or am I just being dim


----------



## Saylor

Hallie said:


> Surely if you study medicine you'll be a doctor, not a nurse? Or am I just being dim


Nurse practitioners prescribe medicine, so yeah, I'd say you study medicine to become one. I worded that a bit weirdly though, I meant it as I hope to study medicine ~or~ maybe become a nurse practitioner.


----------



## Tessie

I'll tell a little about myself :3


My name is Tessie, or Tess, whatever you wanna call me.
I'm from Pennsylvania, and I attend university, studying the natural sciences, such as biology and chemistry. I hope to become a pharmacist, I like chemistry and I work at a pharmacy and I like the work pace. Also I'm just not smart enough to try med school, I know that and my GPA represents that hahaha. But I do think I have what it takes to get into Pharm School. 

Anyway I'm 21 years old, and I really enjoy going to school (I know right?), playing video games, and just relaxing. I have no exciting social life, I don't really like partying much at all, or drinking, or any of that sort of stuff. 
My favorite hang out is me, you, a wii, and super smash bros


----------



## Heisenberg

Let's see...my name is marylen medina and I'm a 21 year old college student at Texas Tech University in lubbock texas. I graduate in december and the one thing in life that worries me the most is that I'm trying to get a job with what I think is a mistake of a degree. Psychology requires more than a BA to be worth anything and I'm not the smartest of cookies. So I'm torn between giving up and joining the military as planned to be an officer or hunting for a job. Both have proven to be difficult thus far. I have a fiance that I've been with for about 10 years now, about the time we were in 6th grade. He was my first love although not my only love. We broke up a few years and had other people inbetween. In the long run we decided we wanted each other and the experience was good for us both. 
I love playing video games but I'd do anything to be on the lake with a fishing pole reeling in a fish anyday. If only life could be as peaceful as putting works into the water.


----------



## NikkiNikki

Heisenberg said:


> Let's see...my name is marylen medina and I'm a 21 year old college student at Texas Tech University in lubbock texas. I graduate in december and the one thing in life that worries me the most is that I'm trying to get a job with what I think is a mistake of a degree. Psychology requires more than a BA to be worth anything and I'm not the smartest of cookies. So I'm torn between giving up and joining the military as planned to be an officer or hunting for a job. Both have proven to be difficult thus far. I have a fiance that I've been with for about 10 years now, about the time we were in 6th grade. He was my first love although not my only love. We broke up a few years and had other people inbetween. In the long run we decided we wanted each other and the experience was good for us both.
> I love playing video games but I'd do anything to be on the lake with a fishing pole reeling in a fish anyday. If only life could be as peaceful as putting works into the water.



Omg same thing is happening to me I am in college but I am planing on joining the military and I have my hubs who I been with for 6 years and Idk how its going to be being apart for a while.


----------



## Heisenberg

NikkiNikki said:


> Omg same thing is happening to me I am in college but I am planing on joining the military and I have my hubs who I been with for 6 years and Idk how its going to be being apart for a while.



Argg. I know that feel. q_q Military relationships are scary but I have faith in my relationship to stand strong so I also have faith in yours! If we both end up deployed or away from my mens I'd be more than happy to keep in touch with you. :') What branch are you thinking of joining?


----------



## NikkiNikki

Heisenberg said:


> Argg. I know that feel. q_q Military relationships are scary but I have faith in my relationship to stand strong so I also have faith in yours! If we both end up deployed or away from my mens I'd be more than happy to keep in touch with you. :') What branch are you thinking of joining?



Yeah they are. I keep looking at other people who have gone and had problems with relationships. But what keeps me believing that everything will be fine is because my cousin has been in the army for 4 years and has had a long distance relationship with her girlfriend and recently they got married. So if she can do it then I can do it, I am hoping the same thing! Aww sure, I am planing on joining the Navy! tomorrow is my take on the practice again and if i show much more improvement than last time ill be going to take the asvab on the 16. How about you?


----------



## BerryPop

I'm Kara and i really like videogames. Really. ALL OF MY FANDOMS  ARE VIDEO GAMES. My friends are also fangirls like me. Except they like things like "Sherlock" and "Dr. Who." 
My favorite games/ fandoms are mario, zelda, Kirby, Pokemon, and ACNL.
I wanna be a youtuber... i just am too lazy.
I like to be nice to people.
I am 25 percent uchi, normal, lazy and peppy.


----------



## Nage

WAIT. am I supposed to write a big introduction thing. ummm.
my name is lina
im a university student
i like cats and sweet cold things except dairy based ice cream because i'm lactose intolerant
i have no idea where i'm going with my life but i'll get to the end eventually and be content even if the end is tomorrow on the pavement behind a speeding truck
im aspiring to draw as a hobby but i dont have the time for it right now
i like calculus to some extent
economy domination is a dream because dictatorships and wallstreet and fatties sitting at the top of a pyramid scheme
im chinese and fat but my face isnt that fat so its hard to tell


----------



## toricrossing

My name is Tori Schmidt. I?m a 20 year old junior at Hagerstown Community College. I have blonde/brown hair and blue eyes that sometimes change color. My birthday is June 2nd. I am studying to become a pre-school teacher in the future. I volunteer at my old elementary school to work with kindergartners. I am a major animal lover and am against animal abuse. I have a 1 year old netherland dwarf bunny named cookie. She is my bestfriend and my fuzz therapy. My favorite animal is, of course, a bunny. I love pastel colors, but my favorite color is purple. I love Arizona tea, cookie dough ice cream, Oreos, chocolate milk, and smoothies. My hobbies are photography, singing, playing video games with my sister, making things and going to parks.


Spoiler: Blogs



♥Animal Crossing♥ ♥Personal Blog♥


----------



## Waluigi

secretly im very lonely


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hi, my name is Grace and I'm 14 and I'm very accident/hospital prone. My last accident was a week ago when I was in a car crash for the second time. Whoops.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> secretly im very lonely



I be your friend


----------



## Waluigi

Uxie said:


> Hi, my name is Grace and I'm 14 and I'm very accident/hospital prone. My last accident was a week ago when I was in a car crash for the second time. Whoops.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I be your friend



Wow, 2 car accidents? feel really sorry for ya uxie

and your already my friend lol


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Uhh I'll try not to give out my life story butttttt
Soo my name is Madison and I'm 13 (14 in November wooo) and I act a lot older here than irl u v u (I might even act too young irl haha....).  I play volleyball and I love animals!  I'm in the top band at my school as a flute player.  I love Animal Crossing (no way!) and spending time with my friends/family. :>  I have two other sisters that are registered here; MeghanNewLeaf and AllisonCypress.
I'm pretty awkward when it comes to talking to people I don't know, so bear with me if you visit my town or something ; u ;  I also consider every one of the people I "know" on the Internet my Internet friends. ^u^  I don't care if I don't know them irl...that doesn't mean they can't be my friend! c:  Plus, I sometimes feel like people here are soo much nicer than people in the real world hah...but things are a lot easier to type than to say to someone face-to-face u v u
Anddd Texas is where I live y'all c:  You want to know what part of Texas?  I'd rather not.  But it's really hot down here.  AND TEXAS IS NOT A DESERT, WITH COWBOYS AND CACTI EVERYWHERE NOO.  It's actually a very developed city...Galveston was supposed to be the next New York before a hurricane hit.  Not like the rest of Texas will be, but we have lots of cities and cars and all the technology stuff. ; u ;
So I think I kinda gave out my life story in very little detail, but you don't know if there's any creeps on here so I don't want to give off too much. c:  Just VM me or PM me if you want to hang out in Animal Crossing or something. >u<  If I'm online, I can't decline!  I'll chill with you so long as I'm online c:
Bye then.  HMU IF YOU WANNA HANG LIKE I SAID BECAUSE I REALLY DON'T HAVE ANY BEST FRIENDS HERE


----------



## Luxanna

My name is♡♡♥♡♥ but you can call me Rina I Just turned 18 in may and moved down to florida to live with me boyfriend and his family and getting married soon* IN BEFORE TO YOUNG FOR MARRIAGE POST* and no its not because im a bimbo who got knocked up but because why not lol. * not really* im a Joisey girl and will always be one. Flowridah is just to gross  for me so we're moving back ♥♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♥♡♥ i suffer from stupid bad anxiety, mostly social while i dont care about what people think of me anymore,physical contact from people disturb me and just in general hate people. I rather spend all day on my Ds, forums and stock market than go outside and interact with people. It's how I enjoy spending my leisure time 
but im very into making money in any form it can be. You can always find me working markets,  auction boards in games and then trading in-game currency for the monies it's just something I enjoy. A gift to work the system into the your favor the stock market is my favorite hobby xD.  I enjoy league of legends but dont play much since I dont have my own pc gw2 was nice for the months I played.


----------



## Hoxaxon

My name is Noah,  think I can be somewhat nice, heh...Depends on whoever you are, but I attempt to be kind to everyone (Geez I sounded like a jerk right there...). Currently I have no hobbies...Unless you consider sitting around all day a hobby, I am into history, I love history...A lot...Especially Carthage. I want to go into engineering, more specifically, nano engineering...And that's pretty much all the "interesting" stuff, nothing really exciting 'bout me. Except I will say Hox in a box, due to tradition. Oh, one last thing, I enjoy old comedies, Like the Marx brothers!


----------



## Blood

ill try to make this short

i'm blood, aka jordan and im 14 turning 15 on august 20th. i draw, write, play video games, watch anime, and read manga in my free time. sometimes i draw all the time. i plan on becoming an art major. in what? im not sure yet. ill look into it. 

i have been playing animal crossing since june 13th 2014 
i dont mind chatting with other people, especially if they love ac as much as i do. toodles


----------



## MayorMudkip

I'm Amy, and I've been on the earth for two decades. I'm going in to my second year of college, and looking forward to it.  I'm a film and video game design major who also works on comics.  I independently study the indie gaming scene, with an occasional focus on LGBTQIA developers.  I also spend a lot of time studying fantasy languages. _Movut, joriin._
I love comics a whole lot.  When I'm not working I spend most of my time hanging out with my wonderful boyfriend and my beautiful best friend.  I act sometimes, both voice work and on-camera work.  I love food.  Like, a lot.  My heart belongs to Pakistani food.

Um.  What else.  I've been playing World of Warcraft for more than five years now.  I've been playing Animal Crossing since the GameCube days.  I've seen a jillion million movies in my lifetime.  I've been playing video games, reading comics, and watching movies forever, and I'm gonna be crying at a Guardians of the Galaxy screening in a few days.  That's about it, I think.


----------



## Lady Black

I'm a lemon. Oh gosh my secret's out. Help.


----------



## jeizun

hi i'm rachel
i'll be 21 this month wooo
i live in georgia, it's alright here i guess. atlanta is such a great city but i hate our weather.
i'm a 4 on the kinsey scale, meaning i'm more gay than straight
myers-briggs personality type is infp
i have really bad social anxiety irl but online i'm a social butterfly and i love making friends and chillin out in animal crossing.

that's pretty much me in a nutshell


----------



## Alvery

Hi I'm Alvery (not my real name XD)
I'll turned 14 this April  I live in the little island of Singapore, which, from what I know, almost nobody had heard of. It's not bad, but I do hate the weather here.
I can speak English and passable Chinese, and I am currently trying (and failing) to learn French  (hashtag barelypassing)
I'm also a huge procrastinator, and I have a bit of social anxiety irl and on the web.

That's all! (Oh, and I use too many brackets and smilies... Is that annoying?)


----------



## Brackets

Alvery said:


> Hi I'm Alvery (not my real name XD)
> I'll turned 14 this April  I live in the little island of Singapore, which, from what I know, almost nobody had heard of. It's not bad, but I do hate the weather here.
> I can speak English and passable Chinese, and I am currently trying (and failing) to learn French  (hashtag barelypassing)
> I'm also a huge procrastinator, and I have a bit of social anxiety irl and on the web.
> 
> That's all! (Oh, and I use too many brackets and smilies... Is that annoying?)



Hey  Of course people have heard of Singapore! Isn't it one of the richest places in the world? It's famous for that.
That's cool you can speak Chinese


----------



## taehyvng

im actually sasuke uchiha


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

Hey there I'm Isabella! I'm new here, like very new I just joined today lol :3
I'm a high school grad (2014 woot ^^)& so I'm starting my first year of college this september! I'm so excited but also nervous. xP
I'm a girly girl into fashion & beauty but I still love video games & boyish-nerdy stuff too ^-^ My passion is art, mostly realism but I'm experimenting with abstract… I also love animals (going to major in veterinary!) I am trying to get a volunteer position at the local veterinary hospital so wish me luck ^-^
Anyway yeah that's me  I hope to make some friends here!


----------



## 00176

i'm actually an alien taking on human form

just kidding, that would be ridiculous wouldn't it?

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Swiftstream

Somebody talk with me ; 3 ;

I'm starting high school as a freshman this year, love anime
love reading, love watching tv shows, love life.

Talk with me


----------



## ilovelush

I'm Chihaya. I moved to America a few years ago from Seoul(like 2). My mother first of all is Korean and Italian; but doesn't speak it, and my father is puerto-dominican. xD I actually miss Seoul because I had more friends there, and worked at a house cafe with my friend who I miss very much. I was home schooled, and don't plan on going to college. I'd rather stay on here and chat. JOKE JOKE JOKE. I'm actually attending a very good school next year where I live. I am in love with animal crossing, RPGs, drawing, and k pop. I also really like this anime atm called Corpse Party: Tortured Souls. Sniffle. I just joined like a month ago and hoping to make some friends on here. I have a younger sister on here who is just the same way. Salutations everyone


----------



## Gregriii

I'm gregriii and I have 14 years. I'm spanish, here I'm a funny and sarcastic person, so feel free to post in my VM silly things if you want. But in RL i'm a little bit lonely, a bit no, a lot, with the ESO (like 7th grade to 9th) I have became a very lonely and strange person, but Online, I'm very friendly and funny, It's like if I was bipolar xd Greg and Gregriii. Anyways, feel free to talk with me of ptatoes, if you want. Everything is accepted!


----------



## LunaLight

Hi, I'm Kalel *^_^* (Pronounced "Kah-lel"). I never liked my real name, so I just use that one xD
If you couldn't tell already, I am a girl and a video game fanatic  Some of my favorites are Animal Crossing (Of course), Zelda, Pokemon, Final Fantasy, and Kingdom Hearts. My favorite TV show is Pretty Little Liars, I love anime, and I love animals c: There's not much to know about me tbh, but I just kind of lurk around the ACNL boards (I haz noe frendz lolz). See you around!


----------



## Miharu

Hi! I'm Miharu and I'm 19! My favorite hobby is cosplaying. I've been cosplaying for about 2 years, I love playing video games especially FPS games and I love AC:NL. I also love playing Harvest Moon. I'm currently a freshman in college and I'm learning Japanese. My Major is computer science! It's nice to meet everyone! Thanks for taking your time to read this haha! ; w;b

(Also I just came back to this forum from a 1 year absence. > A< )


----------



## ilovelush

Miharu said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm Miharu and I'm 19! My favorite hobby is cosplaying. I've been cosplaying for about 2 years, I love playing video games especially FPS games and I love AC:NL. I also love playing Harvest Moon. I'm currently a freshman in college and I'm learning Japanese. My Major is computer science! It's nice to meet everyone! Thanks for taking your time to read this haha! ; w;b
> 
> (Also I just came back to this forum from a 1 year absence. > A< )



I saw you on the What do i look like thread, and all i can say is, is that you are absolutely gorgeous! I wish I could cosplay like that. Oh and another thing, have you been featured on EZCosplay's FB page? I think I saw you! If not my bad xD


----------



## Miharu

ilovelush said:


> I saw you on the What do i look like thread, and all i can say is, is that you are absolutely gorgeous! I wish I could cosplay like that. Oh and another thing, have you been featured on EZCosplay's FB page? I think I saw you! If not my bad xD



D'aww thank you so much! >//v//< And yeah I have haha XD And have you cosplayed before? O:


----------



## ilovelush

Miharu said:
			
		

> D'aww thank you so much! >//v//< And yeah I have haha XD And have you cosplayed before? O:



I don't cosplay at the moment, but I'm thinking about make my own Yuka from Corpse Party cosplay! It looks fun! (Buying it on ebay is wayyy expensive so i'd rather make it myself) And besides, I have no one to go with me! I'd definitely start when I have a job xD


----------



## Miharu

ilovelush said:


> I don't cosplay at the moment, but I'm thinking about make my own Yuka from Corpse Party cosplay! It looks fun! (Buying it on ebay is wayyy expensive so i'd rather make it myself) And besides, I have no one to go with me! I'd definitely start when I have a job xD



OOH YOU SHOULD! Corpse Party <3 Yuka is such a cutiee!!~ It's super fun cosplaying, there's no doubt in that! >//w/< And yeah, cosplaying is really expensive x__x Sometimes making it yourself can be more expensive as well depending on the cosplay you are making, but it's that satisfying feeling you get when you cosplay at a convention where you can be proud of what you made.


----------



## Wallon

I was going to make a post describing myself in eight categories of traits but it was very long, so I pasted it in a text file. May I post it here or should I finally make a personal introduction thread?


----------



## angry chill

Hello! I'm *angry chill*, and I love playing games and drawing!

I really like music, like, really. I listen to it daily and always find myself either singing the lyrics or moving along to the rhythm. My music range is wide, going from the 18th century to modern-day electronic music. The groups I listen to most are Monstercat and Studio Killers. I can also name you every song I hear on the radio.

I also have poor eyesight (to the point where my diopter is now +7). I own a cat.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

angry chill said:


> I also have poor eyesight (to the point where my diopter is now +7).



Ayeee can we be poor eyesight buddies? ;;
I'm 13 and mine is horrible ugh.  Not at +7, but one of my eyes is almost +5 and the other has two different prescriptions.  All thanks to my Dad's side of the family  *cries*


----------



## Psydye

I have Asperger's.


----------



## alexa4639

I figure this is a good place for an introduction, so here goes:

I am Alexa, 23 year old student from Adelaide, Australia. I only got myself a 3DS XL last year, right after Christmas. Obviously ACNL would be my first game purchase! Haha  I'm no good at writing about myself, so here's three things about me: I have a pet budgie, Luey. LOVE HIM! I am studying to get into Youth Work, no idea exactly what area though. I play way too many video games.

FIN.


----------



## MC4pros

I've been a member of TBT for a while now, but I never had a great introduction so here it goes:
Hi! I'm MC4pros or Zoella (my real name ^u^) and I am 19 years old! As you can probably tell from my username and avatar, I *LOVE* Minecraft! <33 Unfortunately, my Minecraft file corrupted a couple years ago and I lost all my data. ;n; I just bought Minecraft again a couple days ago!! :> I got a red/black 3DS XL last year and AC:NL is one of my favorite 3DS games! <3 I enjoy drawing, gaming, playing/obsessing over Minecraft, and doping around the Internet, lol. I play the acoustic guitar and piano fairly well, but I'm still learning! I would show my face here on TBT, but I don't really like to show what I look like. I want to be a thoracic surgeon one day.  I love making friends and meeting new people! I am vegetarian, which means that I have to be careful that I don't eat any meat or any food item with animal products. My dream career is to become a surgeon or an illustrator one day.  

That's it. tl;dr: I'm a boring person.


----------



## dragonair

i'm bad at introductions but i'm gonna try?????

Hi, I'm Jacky & I'm 21 years old. I like video games, anime, and fairy tales.
The games I play the most on my 3DS are Animal Crossing (of course), Fire Emblem, Tomodachi Life, and Pokemon. 
I also love Ace Attorney and The Legend of Zelda.
I love art but I'm only really okay at Photoshop. I do like to practice drawing and painting from time to time. I also like writing, but I haven't written anything significant in years.
I might post a picture at some point in the future, but for right now I'm just going to say that I have dirty blonde hair, blue eyes, and I'm 5 foot.

I joined the IRC but I didn't want to butt in and I never really knew what to say so I just kind of sat there for a while before closing the tab.


----------



## Wallon

I was born between sixteen years ago and seventeen years ago.
I love to argue.
But I don't have a cold personality; 
I am very friendly, and 
I make it a revered priority to understand and forgive people and not judge them.
Also, I am an egalitarian.

I think these statements give you a good idea of what sort of person I'm like.


----------



## hanashi

hey mtv welcome to my crib

im darcy and im 14 yrs old. i live in london, england (scummy area). i like the colour black. i like south park because i have a really twisted sense of humour. my favourite band is radiohead and i plan to become a cool psychologist one day. i once took an early art gcse thinking id do so great and i flunked out with an E. i write poetry sometimes and i really like writing prose, i find it most enjoyable creating characters. im quite shy in real life and sometimes online but i think im a good person, i try to be. i also really like neon genesis evangelion for the philosophical and psychological undertones. 

this is really jumbled im sorry hahaaa


----------



## Gideon

My name is Gideon, and I'm a human being. I like to play a lot of games.... lol


----------



## TheBluRaichu

Let's see. I'm 14, and yes, I am a guy. I'm immature but I think for my age I'm not too bad. I love animals and pretty much any bug or insect (except cockroaches, they don't contribute to the world and they look gross). Some games I play are Minecraft, ACGC-ACNL, Smite, and rarely League of Legends. I watch mainly anime and cartoons (Attack on Titan, Naruto, Adventure Time, Family Guy). I'm 5'3" so for my age I'm on the short side. I don't like sports, and no, I'm not obese, I just don't like sports. I have blonde hair and blue eyes, and also, I like to cosplay. So yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Vaporeon

All these younger teens on here are making me feel old. 

But hello! I turn 20 in a couple of weeks and I love playing video games. Metal Gear Solid was my first one when I was really young, because my brother dared me to do a certain part of it that I can't remember now. But I grew up with games like that as well as the Final Fantasy series. I discovered Animal Crossing through a friend who had the Gamecube version, and wounded up getting Wild World when it came out. 

In my spare time, I like to play with my 3DS XL, read, watch movies, and drink more coffee than I really should.


----------



## leenaby

Hi. I'm Leena.  I'm a part-time college student. I'm still trying to obtain my drivers' license and trying to find a part-time job.  I want to major in English but really want to be an author and enjoy Creative Writing. I really don't like debates, I can be awkward and misunderstood (which is often) and may not be sure how to make friends. I'm pretty much open-minded and try to get along with other people. My favorite holidays are Thanksgiving, Christmas, and 4th of July (because I like fireworks). I also got into KPOP recently and so far I really like a few groups already including EXO, B1A4, Crayon Pop, SHINee, Girls Generation, and Infinite. Those are my favorites by far but I'm getting into more groups.  

Another thing about me? I love reading, writing, eating junk food (especially sweets) and just food in general, playing Pokemon and a few other games (but not a huge gamer), and listening to music and watching movies (except horror and comedy spoofs as those aren't something I enjoy). I'm also into some EDM and J-Pop as well but always looking for more suggestions. I'm likely to be loving Madeon, Porter Robinson, and Zedd's music for the most part. Uh what else? I ask alot of questions if I'm trying to get to know people,  I can be sarcastic and witty, and I'm pretty much reserved unless we become close friends or have alot in common.  I like some anime, animation movies and shows like BBC Sherlock, Gravity Falls, Avatar: The Legend of Korra, and Once Upon A Time. I'm also horrible at art and my writing isn't the best but I'm still learning. And yeah, I'd like to befriend anybody. If I don't respond, it's more of me getting distracted and forgetting, not knowing what to say, and/or I'm not around. I usually try not to leave people hanging but sometimes I'm horrible at getting back to people.  And yeah, hi it's nice to meet you all. ^^;


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I NEED MORE FRIENDS WHO LIKE THE SAME THINGS I DOOO!!
I'm Macy and I'm 17 (i'm actually 16 but i'm turning 17 in two weeks so it countss!!) 
Junior in high school. 
I love anime, reading and Video games.
*Favorites:*
~Anime: Higurashi, Sword Art Online, Angel Beats, Death Note, Free!
~Books: Divergent, i have others i just can't think of themm D: 
~Video games: ZELDAA, Pokemon, ACNL, Skyrim
I don't especially love listening to music and I don't get people who listen to music constantly (myy sisterrr). I have never cosplayed before but I just ordered an Asuna costume and it came a few days ago and I'm super excited! I'm incredibly shy in real life hence why i don't have many friends. I have 3 sisters uggg. I'm pretty much happy all the time I don't get mad very easily and I'm currently obsessed with Sword Art Online. Currently I am reading The Eye of Minds by James Dashner. SAME GUY AS THE MAZE RUNNER I KNOW. I play softball in the spring/summer. anndd yea!  I'd really like to make some friends to talk about common interests with because I only have ONE irl. D: Nice to meet you all! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBluRaichu said:


> Let's see. I'm 14, and yes, I am a guy. I'm immature but I think for my age I'm not too bad. I love animals and pretty much any bug or insect (except cockroaches, they don't contribute to the world and they look gross). Some games I play are Minecraft, ACGC-ACNL, Smite, and rarely League of Legends. I watch mainly anime and cartoons (Attack on Titan, Naruto, Adventure Time, Family Guy). I'm 5'3" so for my age I'm on the short side. I don't like sports, and no, I'm not obese, I just don't like sports. I have blonde hair and blue eyes, and also, I like to cosplay. So yeah, that's pretty much it.



i'm 5'3" too and I'm 17 DD: i must be very short lol


----------



## tamagotchi

aaaah ok hi

I'm Ness, I'm 14 and I live in Iceland, I guess. I like reptiles and bugs, and I have way too many pets with me. I live, technically (since my 'gaurdian' never actually comes home, unless maybe once a week.), by myself in a small, broken apartment. It's pretty cool there. I usually like drawing, writing, and probably sleeping a lot. I started playing videogames and watching anime when I was about 6 or 7, when my brother and I started messing around with Pokemon and Earthbound games. I really like cartoons like: The Misadventures of Flapjack, Chowder, Camp Lazlo, Samurai Jack, Gym Partner's a Monkey, The Grim Adventures, Red and Stimpy, stuff like that. Sometimes I watch anime, which is usually Cowboy Bebop, Space Dandy, Pokemon, Kagerou, and Tokyo Ghoul. But I also like series like - The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, and.. I actually think that's it. I don't really watch a lot of shows like that, really. But I also love horror movies, such as: The Exorcist, Silence of the Lambs, Insidious 1 . 2, a lot of movies like those. I read a lot of books over the summer, but I think my favorite one was "The Wind in the Willows". 

I really like Jazz, Swing, and sheet music, if that counts. I usually spend my time reading books about outer space. I, hopefully, plan to be an Astrophysisict one day. 
I try to be really nice to everyone, and hopefully no one says I'm rude, because I really try not to be. I sometimes get really annoyed easily, and I'm also really sensitive. I've been on here for a while, but It's really nice to meet you all, if I haven't met you already. ; v ;


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*Welp, I'm Emma~

I'm 19 years old and 6'1". I live in Orlando Florida, but I've moved all over the place. I was born in Kissimmee Florida (which is basically Orlando), but when I was 6, we moved to Illinois. I was there for 1st through 3rd grade and then 4th grade was in Iowa. 5th through 7th grade was in Knoxville Tennessee and 8th through the first half of 11th grade were in Tampa Florida. Then we moved back here to Orlando where I finished high school as a home schooler. I currently attend college here in Florida. Basically, since we moved around a lot as a kid, I've never been able to really keep friends and I'm usually afraid of making them. I always hate when I get really close to someone and then have to leave them. 

Now, to lighten the subject a bit, I like many things, as most people do. Some of absolute favorite things in the whole world are... video games, my loser (aka my bf), key lime pie, sherlock, cats, pop punk, marvel, star wars, pokemon, mlp:fim, doctor who, mac & cheese, cute plants, books, j-pop, sheep, universal studios, minecraft, uh and like a gazzilion other things ok

Let's see, I like to wear whatever I want and I don't really care if you think I look stupid or if I "don't match" like sorry not sorry for having a different style than you. My plaid flannels, camo-print pants and combat boots don't like you anyway~

I like cosplay. A lot. 

I play Animal Crossing: New Leaf, such a shocker I know. 

I'm coloring my hair blue soon, already have the dye for it. SO excited :3

Hmmm, oh everyone usually assumes I'm a lesbian since I have a pixie hair cut and wear plaid, but contrary to popular belief... I like men!!! Woah~

welp, that's all I can think of atm so enjoy this stupid post about my stupid self.

The end c:​*


----------



## hzl

Heyoooooooooo, I can't remember if I posted here before (I don't think I have)

My irl name is Hazel, I'm 20 and I live in Manchester, England
I used to have pink and blue hair but I don't anymore because Idek and it sucks 
I'm currently studying my Visual art degree in my 3rd (final) year at university
I love games such as ACNL (obvs) Skyrim, Minecraft (pc), Red Dead Redemption(my favourite xbox game ever)
My fav tv series are Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad(but I'm like 3 or 4 series behind), Salem and the American Horror Story series
I like so many films there's too many to name and I like most genres of film
Music I like includes, Blink 182, Good Charlotte, Passenger - I like so much more and I'm open to new music so yeah
I also enjoy listening to the Mahogany sessions on youtube

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that's all really


----------



## emmatheweirdo

hzl said:


> Heyoooooooooo, I can't remember if I posted here before (I don't think I have)
> 
> My irl name is Hazel, I'm 20 and I live in Manchester, England
> I used to have pink and blue hair but I don't anymore because Idek and it sucks
> I'm currently studying my Visual art degree in my 3rd (final) year at university
> I love games such as ACNL (obvs) Skyrim, Minecraft (pc), Red Dead Redemption(my favourite xbox game ever)
> My fav tv series are Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad(but I'm like 3 or 4 series behind), Salem and the American Horror Story series
> I like so many films there's too many to name and I like most genres of film
> Music I like includes, Blink 182, Good Charlotte, Passenger - I like so much more and I'm open to new music so yeah
> I also enjoy listening to the Mahogany sessions on youtube
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think that's all really



You have gr9 taste in music and video games ok <3


----------



## Eldin

I don't think I've ever posted here either...

Anyways, I'm Amanda. I live in glorious (frigid) Canada. I'm turning 20 in a few days & am currently doing nothing with my life (kidding, but I should probably go back to school - instead I'm a bartender). 

Uh.. I obviously enjoy video games. 
I read a lot and enjoy collecting books (every shelf and nook is filled with them) and retro games/systems. 
I love animals and have a house full of dogs (I also do dog-sitting and walking part-time since obviously I work evenings).
I'm a neat freak - I don't like having a lot of possessions and clutter. 
I'm an avid hockey fan, Toronto is my team and I'd love to see them win a cup before I'm dead.
I love music (I like most genres - particularly a 70's/80's fan). I also enjoy singing and am currently attempting to learn how to play the guitar. 
I absolutely love baking. When I was planning on going to school it was for Pastry Arts - I still might do it someday, who knows. I've worked in a few bakeries and always enjoyed it, although since switching jobs I only bake at home now. My passion and what I've always specialized in at work is decorating.
I plan on travelling more and hate being stuck in one place. I went on my first backpacking trip to Europe last Spring and can't wait to go someplace new. 
I hate the cold, I've always thought I'd be better suited to live in Florida or something..

So yeah, just a few things off the top of my head. Not really sure what one is supposed to post in these types of threads, so I just rambled (I also talk a lot).


----------



## Motte

Starting to post a bit here and there so maybe an introduction would be nice.

You all can continue knowing me as Motte. I'm 24 & residing in Houston (too humid!).
This is my first Animal Crossing game & I created my town on August 1st. I originally started on these forums to obtain/trade items, but spending some spare time here isn't so bad yet 
In my free time I love reading, watching a ton of (mostly old) movies & recent shows, and I'm a sucker for old school cel-shaded anime. I enjoy music as most people do & have an eclectic taste. I love art and sharing it with others. I also have an intense love for femme fatale figures & empowering women in general. Some of my hobbies include interior design, taking care of plants, and making/eating delicious food~


----------



## SmokeyB

hzl said:


> Heyoooooooooo, I can't remember if I posted here before (I don't think I have)
> 
> My irl name is Hazel, I'm 20 and I live in Manchester, England
> I used to have pink and blue hair but I don't anymore because Idek and it sucks
> I'm currently studying my Visual art degree in my 3rd (final) year at university
> I love games such as ACNL (obvs) Skyrim, Minecraft (pc), Red Dead Redemption(my favourite xbox game ever)
> My fav tv series are Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad(but I'm like 3 or 4 series behind), Salem and the American Horror Story series
> I like so many films there's too many to name and I like most genres of film
> Music I like includes, Blink 182, Good Charlotte, Passenger - I like so much more and I'm open to new music so yeah
> I also enjoy listening to the Mahogany sessions on youtube
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think that's all really



Whoa we both live in England Manchester xD Small world


----------



## Classygirl

Hey all, found this and thought would be nice to share about me what I am into all that. I just turned 30 this year. Have a degree in History, a Masters in English Lit so love collecting books, shelves full. Also a writer, working on first in a novel series. Disabled due to illness won't go there hate pity. Love music and movies from 60s-80s and some good early half 90s stuff. Mostly into the retro though, bell bottoms, or 50s  style or older depends on mood. Have MA in film studies so collect film and tv shows on DVD. Love video games. Sushi.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Hi everyone.Heres a bit about myself too.

I'm a 42 year old mother of two.

I love pink and brown.

My favorite music to listen to is flyleaf, foster the people, and the cranberries.

I'm a kid at heart.I love toys, hot chocolate, video games, and pepsi.

My favorite shows/movies are comedies.

My favorite books growing up were "the great brain" books.I still read them sometimes.They are Sooo funny.


----------



## Princess

Eldin said:


> I don't think I've ever posted here either...
> 
> Anyways, I'm Amanda. I live in glorious (frigid) Canada. I'm turning 20 in a few days & am currently doing nothing with my life (kidding, but I should probably go back to school - instead I'm a bartender).
> 
> Uh.. I obviously enjoy video games.
> I read a lot and enjoy collecting books (every shelf and nook is filled with them) and retro games/systems.
> I love animals and have a house full of dogs (I also do dog-sitting and walking part-time since obviously I work evenings).
> I'm a neat freak - I don't like having a lot of possessions and clutter.
> I'm an avid hockey fan, Toronto is my team and I'd love to see them win a cup before I'm dead.
> I love music (I like most genres - particularly a 70's/80's fan). I also enjoy singing and am currently attempting to learn how to play the guitar.
> I absolutely love baking. When I was planning on going to school it was for Pastry Arts - I still might do it someday, who knows. I've worked in a few bakeries and always enjoyed it, although since switching jobs I only bake at home now. My passion and what I've always specialized in at work is decorating.
> I plan on travelling more and hate being stuck in one place. I went on my first backpacking trip to Europe last Spring and can't wait to go someplace new.
> I hate the cold, I've always thought I'd be better suited to live in Florida or something..
> 
> So yeah, just a few things off the top of my head. Not really sure what one is supposed to post in these types of threads, so I just rambled (I also talk a lot).



The Leafs will never win


----------



## kuri_kame

Hello everyone I've never posted here or anything so I thought I would. 
My name is Jocelyn and I'm a 16 year old girl with really red hair which is pretty much the most notable thing about me.
I'm a Senior in high school which is my last year for people who refer to the grades as something else. 
I really love science, it's probably my favourite thing in the world. I'm going to get a degree in neuroscience when I graduate high school. 
I'm very shy and tend to show very little emotion (at least in real life) so I apologize if I come off as not wanting to talk.
I like things to be very clean and orderly, and I'm very picky about food.
I love playing video games, reading books, watching tv shows (and anime.) 
I like creepy things and horror anything quite a bit but I also really like cutesy things as well. 
My favourite colour is blue and my favourite flower is a red rose. 
I should probably also mention I really love music. Some of my favorite bands are Muse, Radio head, Circa Survive, Nirvana, La Dispute, and Placebo.


----------



## Eldin

Princess said:


> The Leafs will never win



lol hey I'm only 20 there's still time

IT COULD HAPPEN /sobs


----------



## badcrumbs

I've been posting with more frequency these past few days, so I suppose it would make sense to share a little bit about myself! I like knowing the scoop behind my fellow forum members. 

I'm 25 years old, living in the Twin Cities (Minnesota, USA), and work a marketing job at a sign company. I'm a huge fan of MST3K (if you couldn't tell ...) and all things goofy. In my free time (AKA not working or playing ACNL), I sew, read, write, cook, and bake. Music wise, I gravitate more towards the indie realm of things, with a few favorites being Built to Spill, Modest Mouse, Animal Collective (hence the screen name), and Neutral Milk Hotel. I also love other styles of music -- just not much country or the typical radio jams.  

Other than that, I am pretty laid back, kind, and fairly weird. I like to think it is in a good way, though. 

I also have a fairly "colorful" vocabulary, soooo I apologize if I let something slip! Generally good about censoring myself online.


----------



## Coffee_Geek

Hello! :>

*Yes, my name is Coffee_Geek, I do adore coffee! I drink it straight black! No cream nor sugar is necessary.*

My name is Thomas, I'm 13 years old. I turn 14 in Dec. 28th. I live in California! 
I own a guinea pig named Pocki, he's a sweetie!!
I am not so Academic!! 

I can skate, crochet, knit, bake, and draw. 
I also play Cello, Trumpet, Piano, and Violin.
I work for my relatives as a cashier, I do enjoy mostly any kinds of games!

As for my music tastes, I like listening to Pop Punk! 
Ex: Paramore, Green Day, Boys like Girls, Jimmy Eat World
And sometimes artists like Proleter (Who produces Electro Swing), Anamanaguchi (Chiptune), etc.
Please take a view at my art!! :> You don't have to, though!!


Spoiler


----------



## WhitneyLover

Hello my name is Christina and I just turned 17 today. 
I was born in Landstuhl, Germany and grew up in Garmisch, Germany and Stockholm, Sweden.
I guess I will list everything I am so here I go:
I am:
German
Swedish
French
American
Italian
Norwegian 
Irish
...and some others I don't remember(I have a mixed family).
Anyways, I love cats and Dolphins and seals and whales and all other animals. I also love anime especially "The Cat Returns".
I am also a shy and kind person but when I get comfortable with someone I act more like myself. So if you wonder why I'm so quiet, that's why. I kind of have anger problems but mostly with my brother. 
I am scared of heights, crowds, and death.
And in Animal Crossing stuff,
I love the game and have playe it since the series came out. I only have one more Dreamies to go and that is Whitney!
I have a Whitney, Mitzi, and Chief stuffie that I cuddle with. xD

Favouites:
Colour: Pink
Food:Bratwurst and spicy chicken wings and CAKE!
Animal: Cat
Number: 9
Lucky number: 7 & 3
Game:Animal Crossing
Thing to do: Swim, Soccer, dog/cat sit

That's about it! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

WhitneyLover said:


> Hello my name is Christina and I just turned 17 today.
> I was born in Landstuhl, Germany and grew up in Garmisch, Germany and Stockholm, Sweden.
> I guess I will list everything I am so here I go:
> I am:
> German
> Swedish
> French
> American
> Italian
> Norwegian
> Irish
> ...and some others I don't remember(I have a mixed family).
> Anyways, I love cats and Dolphins and seals and whales and all other animals. I also love anime especially "The Cat Returns".
> I am also a shy and kind person but when I get comfortable with someone I act more like myself. So if you wonder why I'm so quiet, that's why. I kind of have anger problems but mostly with my brother.
> I am scared of heights, crowds, and death.
> And in Animal Crossing stuff,
> I love the game and have playe it since the series came out. I only have one more Dreamies to go and that is Whitney!
> I have a Whitney, Mitzi, and Chief stuffie that I cuddle with. xD
> 
> Favouites:
> Colour: Pink
> Food:Bratwurst and spicy chicken wings and CAKE!
> Animal: Cat
> Number: 9
> Lucky number: 7 & 3
> Game:Animal Crossing
> Thing to do: Swim, Soccer, dog/cat sit
> 
> That's about it! Have a wonderful day!



I JUS TTURNED 17 TWO DAYS AGO!! AND I ALSO LOVE CATS AND ANIME AND I"M REALLY SHY TOO WOW WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON ALREADY! lol


----------



## WhitneyLover

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I JUS TTURNED 17 TWO DAYS AGO!! AND I ALSO LOVE CATS AND ANIME AND I"M REALLY SHY TOO WOW WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON ALREADY! lol



Oh wow! xD


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

WhitneyLover said:


> Oh wow! xD



what anime do you watch?


----------



## doveling

_hello again thread, i think i've already posted.. but i'll just update myself to everyone c:_


err, hello!!
My name is Ava, i'm 13 to be 14 & i live in Sydney, Australia! [oi oi oi] 
i love alot of things, mainly the normal girly things like guys, fashion, bands and that stuff, as well as art, music and nature _twirls_
I describe myself as witty, humorous, sensitive, generous , ignorant, smart, friendly & slighty racist (this is my wittiness playing in)/rude (depends on my mood mm)
i like mocking people alot, but i hope people realise that im only joking ;_: 

I go through many phases of interests, which my current obsession is logan lerman, and my past being luke hemmings, gardening (no idea..this was little me though), geology and zoology...
I enjoy new music, and new artists like 5sos, 1D (slightly.. my friends are pushing me into them...), Usher, Little Mix and etc... and playing netball & basketball & i love making new friends!!
I think im starting to bore you, so i'll stop..
seeyou!!~


----------



## Hyoshido

I know I've posted here before but I'm sure it sucked so I'll try again.

I'm Ryan, though I only really let good friends of mine call me that since I'm severely shy and dislike my actual name in general.
I'm 21, Male, British and am still currently in the UK.

I can be considered as "A handful of wonders" or in simple terms "Stupid" so try to not get too offended if I say something incredibly dumb.
My hobbies aren't too interesting but I love to do Pixel art and gaming (WOW ORIGINAL RIGHT?)
I tend to talk to girls more than boys and I seem to get along with girls more than boys aswell so don't take it as if I'm trying to flirt with you if I attempt to strike up some sort of conversation, I'm just interested in trying to be a friend to you, that's all.

I'll be flat out serious, I have Autism and I diagnosed with it at the age of 3 so I had a tough time getting along with people on my school years so as a human to another human, don't go dissing me because I haven't got the best communication skills ever so I might accidentally come of as awkward to you, sorry if that ever happens.

I love the world of art and hope to practice to become a somewhat decent artist in the future, but Pixel art is all I really do right now.

I hope to be a good person around here...I don't usually talk to much people out in the open due to not to act too awkward, if you want, if there's any questions you'd like to ask about me or just anything in general, just feel free to drop a PM or message me on my profile, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## #1 Senpai

heyo mayo im sarah, im Filipino and i live in Australia and soon to be in year 12 i like animals and food and tumblr im boring and stuff
im into different music genres and would listen to a song from a diff genre i normally like for sh'ts n giggles
i like art but cannot do art i like to sing but not a good singer i used to like watering plants and trying to grow plants but now that's long gone 
i like making friends even though im boring as heck
ive always wanted to work with animals once i finish school and stuff but don't think i'll ever work with them..aha but my mum is trying to get me to become a nurse (i'd like to become a midwife instead though..seeing a baby be born, a new life just seems wonderful to me)
i'll definitely want to volunteer at rspca shelters  
i want a dog & a cat
i like watching sad and romantic films also a bit of action films

yea i guess that's it? idk


----------



## Leela

Some facts about me  (I got the template for the list below from another post haha)

Favourite colour: Purple
Favourite number: 9
I am: English
Hobbies: Piano, roleplaying, drawing, nurturing my cactus garden
Favourite TBT member: Fuzzybug :3
Favourite place in the whole wide world: (Old) York
I want to visit: Scandinavia, to see Aurora Borealis
I want to marry: demeter_deme
Favourite word to use: Fairway. It's a lovely word. _Faaaaaaiiirwaaaaaaay._
Favourite thing about TBT: Mah friends :3
Ever won TBT lottery: I've never entered.
Favourite shipping: Gollis (Gollum and Paris Hilton)


----------



## 12345

Hello ^w^ I'm Lina (Lee-na) and I'm 19 and I'm dorky and annoying. I feel I'm an extremely dull person so I don't quite know what to say ;n; I'm awful at initiating conversation but once I'm engaged I tend to... never stop talking. My posts dribble on for ages. I apologise for the essays.

I am the anime queen and my favourites are Madoka Magica and Evangelion. I spend a lot of time making/researching/crying over cosplay and being envious of other people's far superior costumes. I also spend a lot of money on figurines and other useless junk that is related to my favourite animes. Because I'm great at making good life choices. Slightly obsessed with Kyouko Sakura and Asuka.

I'm also a huge fan of shows like Adventure Time, Regular Show and Bob's Burgers. Oh and South Park. And Venture Bros. I've never met anyone who has even heard of the latter though.

I also love cute Japanese stuff (I'm not a weab I promise). Like I own so much junk I buy from dealers at cons. Like Japanese candy, keyrings, phone charms, miniatures. I also may or may not sleep with a full sized Korilakkuma and I might perhaps own a few Hello Kitties. I have a thing about stuffed animals. I will be that strange 40 y/o woman you see on one of those hoarding shows who owns ALL the stuffed animals. I come from a long line of doll/bear collectors so I blame my family for my weirdness.

I'm (obviously) a massive Lana del Rey fan. Like seriously massive. Posters everywhere massive. And Avril Lavigne. I dress like it's 2007. All plaid everything. Also pretty into piercings and tattoos. Well I've got a few piercings. It'll be 14 by next Saturday! I mainly just look at tattoo artist's instagrams and cry that their beautiful artwork is not yet on my body.

I also love creepypasta and horror. I am seriously into my horror movies. Like passionate. I watch anything I can get my hands on (or find a torrent of on a perfectly legal website ahem). It is Hallowe'en everyday for me. Black cats, zombies, grave stones, spiders and bats are just perfection to me.

Err this is getting long and boring, although no one is probably reading this. So I'll wrap it up. I'm also a massive sushi fan, I adore burgers/fast food related items and I am very musical. I have played flute and piano from a young age. Got grades and qualifications and all that. Oh and I study Biochemistry. I'm also pretty crackers about languages. I have lessons in German and Chinese every week! (I get anxious about speaking them though, because I'm terrible!)

I also read a lot. A lot. And I love Alot because I love Hyperbole and a Half. And I read a ton of manga. I'll stop this now I'm getting boring.


----------



## KiloPatches

Burger Princess said:


> Hello ^w^ I'm Lina (Lee-na) and I'm 19 and I'm dorky and annoying. I feel I'm an extremely dull person so I don't quite know what to say ;n; I'm awful at initiating conversation but once I'm engaged I tend to... never stop talking. My posts dribble on for ages. I apologise for the essays.
> 
> I am the anime queen and my favourites are Madoka Magica and Evangelion. I spend a lot of time making/researching/crying over cosplay and being envious of other people's far superior costumes. I also spend a lot of money on figurines and other useless junk that is related to my favourite animes. Because I'm great at making good life choices. Slightly obsessed with Kyouko Sakura and Asuka.
> 
> I'm also a huge fan of shows like Adventure Time, Regular Show and Bob's Burgers. Oh and South Park. And Venture Bros. I've never met anyone who has even heard of the latter though.
> 
> I also love cute Japanese stuff (I'm not a weab I promise). Like I own so much junk I buy from dealers at cons. Like Japanese candy, keyrings, phone charms, miniatures. I also may or may not sleep with a full sized Korilakkuma and I might perhaps own a few Hello Kitties. I have a thing about stuffed animals. I will be that strange 40 y/o woman you see on one of those hoarding shows who owns ALL the stuffed animals. I come from a long line of doll/bear collectors so I blame my family for my weirdness.
> 
> I'm (obviously) a massive Lana del Rey fan. Like seriously massive. Posters everywhere massive. And Avril Lavigne. I dress like it's 2007. All plaid everything. Also pretty into piercings and tattoos. Well I've got a few piercings. It'll be 14 by next Saturday! I mainly just look at tattoo artist's instagrams and cry that their beautiful artwork is not yet on my body.
> 
> I also love creepypasta and horror. I am seriously into my horror movies. Like passionate. I watch anything I can get my hands on (or find a torrent of on a perfectly legal website ahem). It is Hallowe'en everyday for me. Black cats, zombies, grave stones, spiders and bats are just perfection to me.
> 
> Err this is getting long and boring, although no one is probably reading this. So I'll wrap it up. I'm also a massive sushi fan, I adore burgers/fast food related items and I am very musical. I have played flute and piano from a young age. Got grades and qualifications and all that. Oh and I study Biochemistry. I'm also pretty crackers about languages. I have lessons in German and Chinese every week! (I get anxious about speaking them though, because I'm terrible!)
> 
> I also read a lot. A lot. And I love Alot because I love Hyperbole and a Half. And I read a ton of manga. I'll stop this now I'm getting boring.



Interesting! I love Sushi too! Especially all-you-can -eat Sushi. Thats an experience and a half if you go with a lot of people. But I will also indulge in the occasional trip to McDonalds, A&W or KFC. I used to be really into Avril Lavigne. I am Canadian, so that explains it. Not so much anymore though. Dissimilarities, I am not into Biochem, Hello Kitty or Tattoos. But I HAVE taken German.  

I READ IT!


----------



## nard

Hey howdy hey, I'm Fuzzling, or Nate if you prefer names.


I came here looking for a Animal Crossing forum because I had just gotten New Leaf. I'm very friendly once you get to know me, but I do love myself a good ol' flame war with people sometimes.


My interests are video games, reading, and eating popcorn. I love art too, and draw pretty well. I've been thinking of opening an art shop, but I don't know if I'd be able to keep up with it, especially with school involved.


I currently have no cable, so talking about television shows are a no-go for now. 


Learning Spanish right now and getting pretty good. Buenos noches en EST.


I'm pretty social, just not the butterfly part. I love meeting new friends to play AC:NL with.


Wanna talk? Shoot me a VM or PM and I'll try to get back to you!


----------



## lluvia

Hi, I'm Alex. I'm and 18 year old girl residing somewhere on the east coast. I'm really friendly, but also sarcastic, which throws some people off. I like to read and watch movies. I also watch TV here and there. I especially love watching Criminal Minds. I'm a child at heart. I still get scared to get out of my bed in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. Ironically enough, though, I love scary movies such as Sinister, The Conjuring, and all of the SAW movies. I drink a lot of coffee and vanilla chai. (How cool of me.) I play quite a bit of video games such as Kingdom Hearts, Harvest Moon, and Rune Factory. Currently really loving Diablo for the xBox One. Um... I guess that's enough for now. Feel free to say 'hey' sometime.


----------



## Aradai

the names tiffany and im asexual and dumb as ****
have a good day


----------



## Lavandula

Feraligatr said:


> I mention it because I always get called a boy for some reason.



I think it could be your Shep picture for some odd reason. It kind of made me lean in that direction as well. Not that a girl can't like Shep, I do


----------



## Lavender

Hello! I'm Lavender and I'm currently living in Tokyo and will be attending a Japanese language school for the next 6 months to better my language skills :>

I love watching movies and going to see them. Horror movies might be my favorite, but I also absolutely love all things Disney. I'm not as into anime anymore but Sailor Moon will always be my favorite (and with the new anime there's tons of new merchandise!) One of my currently favorite shows is Bob's Burgers 

I'm sorta into fashion and love dressing up/making myself look nice. My hair is dyed an unnatural color and I have no intentions on dying it back any time soon. I own way too many socks and can't wait until the weather gets a bit colder so I can wear them everyday.


----------



## Solaeus

Hi I'm Solaeus!
I love New leaf and Wild World, and the Pokemon series.
In the future I'd like to try playing Zelda!



*edit for dumb typo and outdated info D : -facedesk-


----------



## skylarfrances

okay, i haven't been a part of a webforum for years and i just deleted all of my tumblr accounts and whatnot so it's time for a new round of internet friends. C:

my name is skylar. i'm in my early 20s, from the west coast of canada. i'm a vegan, feminist, queer kid. also, fun fact, i'm a beauty school drop out. was taking a hair course. i've basically had my hair every length and every colour you can possibly imagine. ass length. chunky streaks~. every colour of the rainbow. bleached blonde mohawk. you name it. i also have several tattoos and piercings, more in the plans.

i'm a super huge sailor moon fan. my town is pretty strongly themed. (i have a user designed sailor moon outfit, town is called luna, town theme is the sailor moon theme, julian's slogan is moonprism, etc). i joined the forums because i was looking for a place to connect with people and trade items/villagers etc because i'm starting to play the game a little less casually. my goal is to basically have a town full of wonderful ladies characters, plus julian, because i like to imagine he's some sort of wonderful genderqueer unicorn. i'm pretty biased to snooty characters.

i pretty much watch a little bit of everything. right now i'm binge watching the mandy project on netflix. i'm a PC gamer as well. i've just recently started playing skyrim, i'm in love with child of light. i'm finding that i mostly like really pretty side scrolling platformer games and bonus points for a female protagonist. 

mmmmmmmm yeah i don't know. it's so weird trying to think of the fun facts about yourself to describe to stranger y'know?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Just realized that I have never posted here, so I'll go ahead and change that! 

Hey guys, I am PoizonMushro0m (Feel free to call me Poizon or Mike, with the latter being my real name.) I am around 20 years old and enjoy collecting Nintendo games and consoles alike. I also try to be a YouTube content creator, but it is difficult due to my schedule. I frequent Twitter and Miiverse quite often, but post very seldom.


----------



## sugargalaxy

My name is Aurora and I'm 17. I have many hobbies, including reading, exercising, playing video games, and watching YouTube videos. I want to start collecting older game systems, even though I have quite a handful. I don't have a favorite color, as I like all colors. My favorite animals are tigers, elephants, pandas, and crows, but i really do love all animals. I would love to visit the Amazon Rain Forest one day. I have a some-what traditional views on things. I've been told I'm very real, as in I am very raw, intimidating, blunt, and straight to the point. I can be very laid-back, yet be very outgoing. On October 25th, I'll be participating in extra life for my first time, and I have already surpassed half of what my goal amount is, which is $500! I'm really into charity work, obviously. I plan on pursuing a career in Network Security.


----------



## Radda

My name is Rose.
Thats all you need to know.


----------



## Otasira

Hey there, the name's Otasira, but friends call me Oats! 
I'm just an ordinary guy who happens to love art, music, and games! Mainly fighting games though. I'm a bit of a nut for a good brawling game! 
In terms of general interests, I'm pretty simple, music is pretty limited to OSTs at the moment since I've got nothing really better to do than examine soundtracks of my gaming library. 
My tolerance is pretty big so it's pretty hard to make me angry, and I adore text chatting! Though forums arn't my strong suit, this one has me really interested as the layout is very clean and easy on the eyes.
I'm not one for verbal conversations since I'm more shy around that kind of thing, but I can really get behind this kind of interaction since I'm not generally not timed in my responses to messages. 
In general, I won't bite! Feel free to ask me anything and I'll answer to my best memory! 
Should you like to become a pal, just let me know!


----------



## atonnoudjement

I kinda new to the site, but not to trading villagers and such on ACNL

I don't know what to say about myself, other than I'm a big fan of AC


----------



## Beleated_Media

My whole life is based around... 
-Sleep
-Work
-Food and Water
-and gaming
-*Plus t.v. DUH*


----------



## amarylis.panda

Hey ya'll I'm Amanda. I'm a cali girl with a country soul. I'm 18 and attending community college, my boyfriend of over a year and a half attends uni about three hours north of me. I plan on majoring in agriculture communications and becoming a journalist representing the ag industry. I was a member of the FFA for four years. my boyfriend and I are basically already engaged (i sometimes refer to him as my fiance) but we're waiting for a while to actually make it official and we're waiting until after we both finish college to get married. I love painting my nails, reading novels, writing stories and poetry, and listening to country music.


----------



## Gabby

*HELLO*

my name is gabby (hailey). i have been a tbt member for 8 whole years! justin just told that was shameful. what a great admin.

i'm 18, i have great hair, i have a dog, i have 4 lizards, i hate socks, i've seen dave chappelle on air plane before, and my favorite color has changed from pink to purple. i have a boyfriend, he's great. i do yoga, but i'm not a frickin' hippie, but i do go to burning man. that makes me a little bit of a hippie. i'm going to be a biologist maybe!


_*goobye*_


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Gabby said:


> *HELLO*
> 
> my name is gabby (hailey). i have been a tbt member for 8 whole years! justin just told that was shameful. what a great admin.
> 
> i'm 18, i have great hair, i have a dog, i have 4 lizards, i hate socks, i've seen dave chappelle on air plane before, and my favorite color has changed from pink to purple. i have a boyfriend, he's great. i do yoga, but i'm not a frickin' hippie, but i do go to burning man. that makes me a little bit of a hippie. i'm going to be a biologist maybe!
> 
> 
> _*goobye*_




You're not a frickin' hippie? I see. Duly noted.





I am Mitchell. I love the ladies. I'm not too bright and i have killer sideburns. I deliver pizzas


----------



## Locket

Radda said:


> My name is Rose.
> Thats all you need to know.



Hello Rose! That is sure a pretty name you have!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sugargalaxy said:


> My name is Aurora and I'm 17. I have many hobbies, including reading, exercising, playing video games, and watching YouTube videos. I want to start collecting older game systems, even though I have quite a handful. I don't have a favorite color, as I like all colors. My favorite animals are tigers, elephants, pandas, and crows, but i really do love all animals. I would love to visit the Amazon Rain Forest one day. I have a some-what traditional views on things. I've been told I'm very real, as in I am very raw, intimidating, blunt, and straight to the point. I can be very laid-back, yet be very outgoing. On October 25th, I'll be participating in extra life for my first time, and I have already surpassed half of what my goal amount is, which is $500! I'm really into charity work, obviously. I plan on pursuing a career in Network Security.



Hello Aurora! I love that name also! We have quite a bit in common!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hello everyone ~ 
My name is Emma and I'm 19. I only joined tbt this year. But it's been great :3
I live in Adelaide, Australia. I have 5 pet kangaroos and 10 koalas. 

Lol! Just joking! I have only 3 cats, 1 dog and a birdy at my mums house. 2 dogs and a cat at my dad's :3

Hmm.. I love cats, the colour green, food and sleep! But I also love the sims.
I like to go to the gym. 

I have anxiety and depression. But my anxiety is getting much better..

My boyfriend lives in wales, uk. We've been together over 5 years


----------



## mayorglitter

*Hi!*

Hello everyone! My name is Samantha, but everyone just calls me Sammy. I'm 17 years old, and I live in Australia. Currently I am residing in Sydney, but in 2 weeks time I will be moving to Brisbane! I have literally just finished my schooling, (my last HSC exam was today!) and I cannot wait to move out of home.

I am an army girlfriend! My boyfriend is currently posted at Enoggera Barracks, Brisbane and I will be joining him to live together. We have been apart from each other for almost 8 months, now. It's a 12 hour drive from where I am to him, and it will be amazing to finally be with each other! If anyone has a loved one in the army, deployed or at home and want to chat, you are always welcome to contact me! 

My favorite ice cream is cookies and cream flavored and I love noodles! (Duh, look at my title.) They're just so good, oh my goodness. I love food and I love trying new dishes! I like to experience lots of culture and I don't limit myself to basic stuff.

I have a dog named Jake, who is a big fat Labrador. He's the apple of my eye and I love him so much.

Plus, I want to make some friends on here, so feel free to add me/message me!


----------



## RainbowNotes

hey call me korre, i'm just a lonely person who has 5 ex friends + recently single, looking for better companions.
i like to draw and currently enrolled in my 3rd year of college. other than drawing fun hobbies i enjoy are video games such as tales series and zelda, and watching an assortment of anime top favorite as of now is haikyuu.

that's about it i suppose, just an uninteresting lazy sloth who draws and accomplishes nothing of true importance looking for some new friends and beginnings...
pls feel free to message this lonely nerd


----------



## Dustmop

Hello~ /waves

I'm 21, going on 22... though I've already told my boyfriend I'll be 21 again next year. =] And no, I'm not as vain as that makes me sound, haha.
My name is irrelevant. Always hated my real name, so my friends just call me Alessa.

I've lost a few friends recently -- we just sort of grew apart, ya know? We all left middle school a long time ago, but they were still there mentally. Couldn't take it anymore. I've spent a lot of time recently with Boyfriend, and only really talking to Boyfriend.. I'm starting to go a little stir crazy here, haha.

My main interests are in computers, video games, music (primarily various sub-genres of metal, and some pop), and sleeps.

I love cats -- never really been a big fan of dogs. I'm a huge nerd on cat nutrition; actually wanted to go into the veterinary field until some personal issues got in my way.

Ever since, I've been hopping around from school to school trying to find something new that calls out to me. Currently enrolled in a computer information systems degree; always been good with computers. cough,geek.


Oh, and.. I haven't touched anime since I was 13. I find 99.99% of it creepy; the other percentile is in a dark limbo of "Don't ask, don't tell."
I've noticed it's still quite popular on the internet in general, so if that's going to pose an issue.. save us both the trouble, yeah? =p


I don't know what else there is to say about myself, lol.


----------



## Tao

Heyo.

I'm 23 and live in the UK (booooo)

As far as my hobbies and interests go.
- I spend a bunch of time playing video games of pretty much all types. I've always had video games in my life, so my interest is high.
- I enjoy heavy metal and a bunch of its sub-genres. Sometimes indulge in the odd pop song because they're catchy, then end up hating myself for it afterwards.
- I play guitar and have been lead guitarist in quite a few bands over the years with varying success (but never quite 'making it'). I also write and record music in my spare time.
- I draw quite a lot and have somewhat of an artistic flair.
- Anime fan. No particular anime or genre, I just watch what I find entertaining.
- Comedy fan. Practically all the TV I watch are comedy shows, usually British comedy (I find most American stuff too 'try hard' and ingenue)


I've somewhat recently become unemployed (boooooo) and had quite cruddy luck with jobs since leaving education.
My friends are limited to 2 best friends that I hang out with occasionally (schedules don't allow frequent meeting) and as an introvert with trouble talking to new people and often get described as 'ignorant' by others (though it's actually crippling shyness), I've found the internet to be the best place to find new friends. I'm entirely the opposite of shy once I get comfortable with somebody though xD


Despite the fact that I listen to music revolving around heavily distorted guitars and growling, dress in black with 'questionable imagery' and spend most of my time shooting virtual guys in the face, I also have an obsession with adorable things, specifically Disney's Stitch, who I have somewhat of an obsession with.

My sense of humor can be sometimes hit or miss, with the 'miss' essentially being a lot of 'not pc' jokes that tend to be offensive. I'll obviously have to tone that down around here.


Oh, I will also argue to the death that 'Back to the Future' is factually the greatest film/trilogy ever created.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Hi! My name is: Dimitri! (but most ppl call me Apollo or Emi! (Nobody uses emi!) I'm nine! (Yes I am.) I love anime and video games!
I'm male. (Yes I am too.) Here's some more info to stalk me with!

Favorite Anime: K-ON!
Favorite TV Show: ehhh Doctor who?
Favorite Things: Everything!
Favorite Things to do when your super duper hyper and acting like a ***hole?

GO ON TBT!!!!!!!

So come on! Don't be shy! Talk to me! I won't bite....heh.


----------



## SpectralCat

my name's Alexis and I don't do much lmao

I'm from BC, Canada, gradding this year and I'm honestly so scared that I'm not doing enough work but here I am on a forum lol.

Uhh, I'm 17, cats are (no jokes, no 2unique4me) very important to me, love fantasy and sci-fi stuff, yeah!

also, i cannot believe poster above is 9 ahahah whaat


----------



## Geneve

Hi, I'm Kiwiturtle (but I prefer Kiwi) and I basically have no life. Too much free time x10, and I like games and drawing and all sorts of things. I'm actively part of several fandoms, the main ones being the one direction fandom, the 5 seconds of summer fandom, and the supernatural fandom. I spend too much time on my phone and yeah I'm really boring to talk to unless you like the same things as me (I think)

Sorry for the blabbering right up there. Blathers mode: activated


----------



## Netphlix

===


----------



## Nashiro

Hiya! 

I'm Genna, or Nashiro as known on the forums. I'm 18, living in Australia and I love anime/manga and reading. I love the Animal Crossing franchise and I love simulation games, they calm me down from any of my troubles ^^. I come from an Asian ethnicity and I'm pretty short for my age ;v; I come across as 'quiet and innocent' when in fact I'm pretty much a normal person with devious thoughts.

I've been going through a lot of issues this past year, but I'm trying to get over it and be strong  Staying positive is my goal so I can keep functioning until everythings perfect.  I'm introverted (ISTJ) and I have a few mental illnesses, but time will heal me!

Uh, I like listening to bands like the 1975, Mayday Parade and The XX. I like drawing too, I just need to buy a new tablet pen nib. I also like cuddling and just getting away from reality in general (which is why I love ACNL and Fantasy Life).  I tend to stay quiet until I get to a topic I like :>

VM me if you wanna talk! :>


----------



## DarkOnyx

Hey ya'll!I'm Bryce!

   I'm 12 years old,nearly 13.I was born and now being raised in the warm and busy city of San Diego,California.Like many people here,I like games?But I enjoy two things much more,singing and acting!I adore listening to music and watching movies.I attend a Fine Aets School,and am pre-majoring in Theatre.

   I love AC,Pikmin 1-3,and The Legend of Zelda franchise.These are some of the games I grew up with.I've played every game in AC and Pikmin,and I've played most of the games in the Zelda series,but sadly I can't get the rest unless it's a remake...*sigh* Well I'll get over it!My favorite animes are Attack on Titan/Shingeki No Kyjon (I think that's how it's spelt),and Fairy Tale.I love many artists and actors.Three of my favorite artists are Katy Perry,Taylor Swift,and Meghan Trainor.Three of my favorite actors are Jennifer Morrison,Lana Parilla,and Shailene Woodley.Jennifer Morrison and Lana Parilla,being from the show,Once Upon A Time,starring as Emma and Regina.Shailene,staring in the hit movies,Divergent and The Fault In Our Stars.


----------



## spCrossing

HEEYOOO!
I'm Darren Jones!

I'm a 16 year old dude, and I live in the good ol state of Pennsylvania.
I draw a lot and watch anime/cartoons all the time, basically I have no life what-so-ever.

My drawings are like adorable as crap, so I tend to make a lot of those.
Especially on the Animal Crossing side.

Most of the anime I watch aren't that popular anymore (Aside from a few obvious ones), so I'm really ancient with my anime.

I also like to play Video Games, specifically on the Nintendo side of things. Since those games are fantastic.
I also play games on the PS3 as well, though my brothers basically own that thing now.

I have somewhat of a good sense of humor, but most of that is randomness, which some people like and some don't.

I'm also very shy, particularly IRL.
So if you want to talk, you can chat with me anytime.

See ya!


----------



## Nanobyte

Hello, I'm privacy please

I'm privacy please years old

I fart art out of every pore in my body

I'm also a girl

And a complete derp that might scare you out of your wits.

I'm a complete geek.

Also, let's just say if I'm mad at you you will um die


----------



## Melina

Hi, I'm Melina! I'm a 19 year old girl living in Spain! Other than playing Animal Crossing and obsessing over Apollo, I like to read and watch movies. Horror movies, to be exact. As for books, I'll basically read anything. And... well, yeah. That's basically all I do. Haha~


----------



## Disband

I like turtles


----------



## SpatialSilence

Hello people, my name is Victoria and I am a 17 year old female. My interests include video games, music, art, anime, books....whatever catches my attention! I love to have fun and I am an energetic and happy soul. I love to make new friends (Hint Hint) I love food. Food is love, food is life. And if you can't tell I love Death Note. I also enjoy Soul Eater and Bleach.
I do fan art. I am not obsessed at all, though...maybe.
My favorite styles of music are indie rock, blues, dream pop, progressive metal, and psychedelic rock. 
My favorite animal is a chameleon. I loooove reptiles and amphibians. 
I'm a pretty cool person probably, so message me if you want to be friends, I guess.


----------



## Zedark

Hello everybody i'm Zedark or Alex is my real name i suppose and i'm 16
I like video games and anime my favourite anime is SAO and my favourite game is ACNL oviously 
My favourite villager is Kody 
Oh yeh and i'm a boy
Feel free to message me if you want to chat


----------



## LordFarquaad

Hey guys, I'm LordFarquaad (Yes, named after the character in Shrek)
I'm 20 years old and I've been a huge Animal Crossing fan since Wild World. I'm in college trying to figure out my life, it scares me deeply because I don't want to grow up and become an adult. I'd love to stay young forever without a worry in the world! I'm a big Nintendo fan. My favorite games of all time stem from the GameCube and include Super Mario Sunshine. I like to eat a lot and have fun with friends.


----------



## toxapex

sp19047 said:


> HEEYOOO!
> I'm Darren Jones!
> 
> I'm a 16 year old dude, and I live in the good ol state of Pennsylvania.
> I draw a lot and watch anime/cartoons all the time, basically I have no life what-so-ever.
> 
> My drawings are like adorable as crap, so I tend to make a lot of those.
> Especially on the Animal Crossing side.
> 
> Most of the anime I watch aren't that popular anymore (Aside from a few obvious ones), so I'm really ancient with my anime.
> 
> I also like to play Video Games, specifically on the Nintendo side of things. Since those games are fantastic.
> I also play games on the PS3 as well, though my brothers basically own that thing now.
> 
> I have somewhat of a good sense of humor, but most of that is randomness, which some people like and some don't.
> 
> I'm also very shy, particularly IRL.
> So if you want to talk, you can chat with me anytime.
> 
> See ya!



What the hell, are you like the Pennsylvania version of me? XD 

However I'm not as good at drawing yet


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I haven't done this in a while so I'll update myself 

I'm Alli, I'm a 20 year old college student in the GREAT state of Texas. I play a lot of video games when I get the chance. I loooooveee dogs, there are two back at home but I don't have one at college and I miss having one  
I'm not really interested in much, I don't watch much tv or movies and I don't listen to music as often as I used to. I like being with my friends and just hanging out. 
I do really love concerts and have been to so many I lost count a while ago. 
I made this TBT account when I first heard of New Leaf and I wanted to learn about it and this place was talking about the new game so I joined. 

Nice to meet y'all


----------



## Joy

Yooo. 
I'm Joy! (please don't sing Joy To The World, I get that wayyyy to much!)
I'm 19 years old. I love playing Nintendo games
I love singing even though I'm horrible
I'm a college student ( my second year)
Anddddd.......................................................................................................................................................ya

Nice meeting yall


----------



## Airy

My name is Heather. I'm 22, but I'm going to be 23 soon.
I'm an American college student who studies in Japan. I have been a fan of Animal Crossing since the GameCube version and am happy to be able to practice reading Japanese with Tobidase Doubutsu no Mori/New Leaf and also that it can freely communicate with other language versions. I am not a very heavy gamer, but I primarily like Nintendo consoles. My first console was a PlayStation, though, and I yearn for the days of the mascot platformers or at least similar art styles.

As far as anime goes, since anyone who contacts me will probably ask me this, I find it difficult to say whether I'm a fan or not. There's genres I prefer and genres I don't, and the same with individual titles. I could say the same for movies.

I really love Japanese technopop/new wave. I like the American and British stuff of the same genre too - I just don't know as much about it. It's not really so much genre-restricted either - if I like what a musician does in my favorite genre, I'm generally going to like what else they do. My favorite musician is Susumu Hirasawa.


----------



## Praesilith

ok so my name is Jean and I'm 17 and I'm really short I'm 5 feet tall
and I love school even though I'm not doing too well lol
I'm obsessed with white collar (the show) and eating
I want to be an architect and I love math.
I also really like beauty related things and using photoshop to make art that isn't too great, except signatures hmu free advertisin.
I'm not funny but I think I am and I'm the type of person to spend $100 on Christmas gifts for people that aren't really friends as much as they are aquaintances.
I am pretty nice though but at the same time I'm a jerk.

oh and I just lost one of my closest best friends bc she made bad decisions and i told someoen who could help #apparentlyimabadfriend


----------



## esweeeny

Hewo erryone!

My name is Elizabeth but I go by Lizz. I am 25 years old and am going to school for computer programming/science. I have a boyfriend nicholas who I've been with for 6 years and he's my best friend. We play together this game and other games as well. Wow, League, and Battlefield 4. He's not too crazy about ac as much as I am but he still appreciates it! I am in love with writing, photography, a big movie junkie, and lovelove discovering new music. I frigggin LOVE coffee!!! I am a pretty easy going person, I get along with everyone I meet, and some say I am too outgoing.. my whole life I've been that way you can never get me to shut up or stop talking  


also i used TO LOVE vampire diaries... i still watch it because im stubborn like but it couldve been better. i am so mad at how things are turning out. my favorite shows are arrow, gotham, flash, sons of anarchy(well..rip) glee, sword art online, kill la kill, guran lagann.. man the list goes on. I watch a lot of tv. I rather do that then go outside!


----------



## loubears

hey hello im new here my name is aisha & im rly lame but i think im rly cool at the same time.
ok so im from cleveland, ohio & im 16. im the 2nd youngest out of 3 brothers. i grew up raising cats & i am literally a cat mom. im obsessed with scottish people & their accents & someday im going to live in scotland. i also have a bit of scottish in me which is kinda but not rly cool.
i lov onerepublic, teen wolf & poptarts. i rly rly like photography, music, art, nature, animals, cute clothes & makeup. 
i guess i have social anxiety & im rly awkward n shy & i cant make eye contact w/ strangers or talk 2 them w/out a) blushing b) stuttering or c) wanting 2 cry. i want 2 murder people who say they're "awkward" just because they think theyre funny & cute.

here r som facts abt me bc idk what else 2 write:

• i lov alternative/indie/rock bands more than my family
• i lost my concert virginity on 8/6/14
• i have a bug phobia & im terrified of insects.
• im a feminist & i will kick anyones ass (actually not rly ive never kicked any1s ass im very scared of people)
• ive got a heart of gold but im rly annoying & sarcastic so im so sry if u know me in real life
• im not funny but i think im hilarious in my mind & i like 2 laugh at things that arent funny
• i am a vERy excited chiLD about the things i like so im sorrty if i trype liKe thiS,?/
• i quote spongebob all the time so again, sry if u know me in real life
• im on tumblr so hmu if ya wanna be friends.........or if u dont
• i literally want 2 be everyone's friend pls talk 2 me also im sry im annoying
• oh and i like dr pepper

this is all i could come up with idk i think i'll write more later.........
thank u 4 ur time 
oh my god that little gyroid  imagine sexting someone with that


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Good Evening everyone and Merry Christmas Eve and Christmas.

My name is Frances And I live in Puerto Rico, I'm an average 19 yr old female, currently going to college finishing up Veterinarian Technician to then possibly commence on a exotics specialization degree. Eh let's see I enjoy reading, chatting with friends, playing video games (mostly on 3DS as it's my favorite console). Not very good at interacting with people unless it's very necessary, of course it's easier to do so on here since I'm behind a computer screen, not very good at making the first move into a friendship but once I'm comfortable it's entertaining. I love animals (duh!) happy mommie of 6 guinea piggies and a dwarf rabbit.

I enjoy reading into various lifestyles even If I don't partake in them (example BDSM) I can be very observant to things and remember anecdotes of a conversation many months after, doesnt mean I have an excellent memory, but something close to it!!
Currently playing Etrian Odyssey: Millenium Girl Untold, Tomodachi Life, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity, soon Fantasy life and so on, also have Pokemon Sapphire but since I played Emerald waaay too much I'm bored of the generation even if I know that the story is indeed slightly different.

Well, yeah. If you wish to get to know me, you can VM/PM me on here. :3


----------



## kazyrock

I love lizards
Am in Taekwondo
Love cats
Am a girl 
Not sure what else Haha


----------



## daniduckyface

Hi everyone ~
My name is Danielle i'm about to be 17 and i'm asian. I'm a junior in high school. I'm a swimmer and i'm a casual acnl player/gamer in general. I love coffee. I live a healthy lifestyle. I have a few friends on here but i would love to make some more so just drop a PM. I typically hang out in the VTP/ACNL/TBT Marketplace.


----------



## the groke

i'm chey, i'm teen-ish and i've been playing AC since about age 5 or 6
i like AC, ssb, M&L: DT, and i _really really_ want chibi robo but i haven't been able to get it yet
sometimes social interactions make me nervous, i stumble over words a lot or use a weird voice and i hate it so much
i love vinesauce and barrydennen12
the fact that i can't find over half of the moomins tv series frustrates me in ways i can't explain
uh, anime. i love tsuritama but that's about it in terms of what i actually enjoyed
hi


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

Hello my name is Chris
I am 16 
I have a brother
I have a dog and my brother has a bearded dragon(mine passed away in may) and 2 hermit crabs
i love to play videogames and watch tv
i have a 4.0 gpa in school
I also have severe ADHD and anxiety
Thats all i can think of what to put


----------



## Beardo

I'm Steph (Call me Oswin, please. It's my online name)

I'd kill to be older. I'm 12, but I don't want to wait 6 more years to finish school and move away. 
School sucks, and I'm not saying that because I'm lazy, I'm saying it because we learn so much stuff that's completely useless. 
I like to write. Some may even say I'm good at it.
For 12, I'm pretty vulgar. Because of how much it annoys me, I'm not going to say I'm mature for my age, since most people who say it aren't. I'm immature, but have the mind of an adult, if that's how it works. Sometimes I forget my age. People assume I'm older anyways.
I have a bit of ego, but it can deflate as quickly as it can inflate.
I want an Alaskan Malamute or a Samoyed
Can't wait for my actual life to start
Being told to 'live in the present' makes me want to scream because there are so many more opportunities in the future.
I'm cuddly and childish around certain people, but I hate being talked down to, even when I am acting that way.
Pretty sure I'm bisexual, but for now all I can say is that I'm panromantic and single, probably gonna stay that way until highschool. 
I sleep diagonally.
Also I'd kill for a Willam American Apparel shirt. (If you have one, contact me with info goddammit, I'll pay a ton for it)

I'm obsessed with drag queens.


----------



## badcrumbs

Beardo said:


> I'm obsessed with drag queens.



As am I 
A few of my close friends are drag artists, and I absolutely love watching them and other drag artists perform. Grace Towers is my idol, though. She is perfect.


----------



## Beardo

badcrumbs said:


> As am I
> A few of my close friends are drag artists, and I absolutely love watching them and other drag artists perform. Grace Towers is my idol, though. She is perfect.



My idol is Willam Belli

Lucky you! I hope to befriend some queens in the future.


----------



## badcrumbs

Beardo said:


> My idol is Willam Belli
> 
> Lucky you! I hope to befriend some queens in the future.



Learn to sew! I met all my friends by making drag outfits... hahaha


----------



## Beardo

badcrumbs said:


> Learn to sew! I met all my friends by making drag outfits... hahaha



I've actually been meaning to do that


----------



## Religious-Sonic

My name is Bryanna. Gonna put my info in a spoiler bc why not​


Spoiler



I turned 16 this year on November 8th

I'm really shy but I'm attempting to come out of my shell 

I used to draw my sonic fan characters... but I stopped since me and many of my artist friends don't talk anymore and I lost motivation i would really like to get back at it though...

Video games is my drug basically. My favs are LoZ, Sonic, Kirby, and AC.

Favorite music artists are Tyler the Creator, Eminem, and Tame Impala. i don't really listen to music that much tbh

I'm black I kno my mayor white but I dont feel like tanning u feel me

Not big on manga/anime but my favs are AoT, Kill La Kill, Princess Jellyfish, Shiki, and D. Gray Man (manga)

I make really dumb jokes because Im really mature

My favorite Youtubers are MilesJai (MilesJaiProductions), DashieXP (tbh his older videos are funnier imo), Tre Melvin (ThisIsACommentary), and maybe SomeOranaryGamers.

I like tumblr because I can express my inner edginess haha im kidding....i think..

Forever alone~

I hate school because of the people there but my grades are okay so far so whateva




*TL;DR:* I'm ya typically shy teenage girl with no social life and I wanna change that ok bye ;_;​


----------



## Pearls

Hello, I'm Joan. I'm a 13 year old girl. I like reading and playing video games. I'm obssessed with the game Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.  If you like Ace Attorney then we're instantly friends. ...Bye.


----------



## Jake

new post for 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my name is jake and i am 19 yrs old
even tho i seem like a real ***** and mean when u actually get to know me i am v kind and caring
i dont rly do anything with my life and want to die the majority of the time
i dont like talking to ppl irl unless i am really close with them. i am v shy and conservative irl around ppl idk
i want to work with animals but idk what yet
i rly like the outdoors and exploring but i am too scared to leave my house
i consider myself to be a test tube baby because my dad is black and my mom is mexican yet i am white and half asian so i am p sure they have lied to me and im either TT baby or adopted
i am rly sick
i am also rly dumb at some things but rly smart at other things
my fav foods is sushi and italian and my fav sport is tennis
not trying to brag or anything but even tho i have rly bad spelling/grammar online i topped my year for english with a score of 92% it was my favorite and best subject in school but i just dont bother with it online b/cos i like to let loose
i am looking for a hot boy so pls pm if u fit the bill!!


----------



## penguins

my name is dana and i'm 14 (almost 15 yay)
i am pretty nice on here but in real life my brother says i come off as unwelcoming and scary so idk 
i'm irish + german + some type of african. i have family in ireland and germany but idk much about my fathers side of the family
i love cats and doritos and hotpockets and celery.
i really wanna be more social in real life but i don't know how to initiate convo without looking like an idiot 
well okay thanks for reading if u did ok bye


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Beardo said:


> I'm obsessed with drag queens.



Me tooo !!!  If i were born a boy I'd probably would've been a Drag Queen <3


----------



## Beardo

Frances-Simoun said:


> Me tooo !!!  If i were born a boy I'd probably would've been a Drag Queen <3



Yeah, same!


----------



## Serk102

Jake. said:


> new post for 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I dont like talking to ppl irl unless i am really close with them. *i am v shy and conservative irl around ppl idk*



Lol, which is the complete opposite of people you do know online, even if you haven't seen them in like a year.


----------



## Jake

Serk102 said:


> Lol, which is the complete opposite of people you do know online, even if you haven't seen them in like a year.



i love u so much right now oLORD


----------



## Serk102

Jake. said:


> i love u so much right now oLORD



I KNOW, YOU'VE TOLD ME! (and apparently some others) ;p


----------



## Locket

I am a 10 year old girl who played City Folk at age 7 and got New Leaf for my 9th birthday, as long as my fire red 3DS, whom left the working world and went to the non working world. I am a fan of the AC series. I have low self esteem 80% of the time, so dont' pick on me. My art can be really crappy. I am terrified to go to middle school. I have no friends. I like to hang out in the IRC. I am very scared to use Mumble. I hate spiders and snakes. And am scared of Jake.'s avatar. Let's be friends


----------



## Chiisanacx

14year old girl. Straya. High school. Obsessed with ACNL, Anime, Music, gaming (because like Otakus ftw)


----------



## graceroxx

I just turned 14 last week. High school is next year and I'm scared. Will have to see the idiots from elementary school again.
Didn't get into ACNL until Christmas of 2013. I looked at a couple reviews for it and bought it. Luckily it was a good decision ha ha. I then backtracked and played City Folk. Wasn't that good. I time traveled a lot on it.
I also like Super Smash Bros. and Pokemon
I'm very shy at school. I have about 4 close friends but I mostly keep to myself.
Obsessed with music. Favorite band is Icon For Hire. I have a t shirt and signed poster from them and I know most of their song lyrics.
Chinchillas have been my favorite animal since 2nd grade.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

??? old girl. School. Obsessed with Anime, Music, gaming (because like Otakus ftw)

me, who has extreme anxiety and is very self- conscious, I am afraid of being alone (no family/ friends), want to move to the mother f***ing motherland (japan)

Socal, yaasss


----------



## Paramore

desperately looking for people to join me in my obsessions with Degrassi, ANTM, Glee, Paramore, Lana, Marina, or Ke$ha.

Hmu


----------



## Punchyleaf

22 year old woman. I'm a mom, obsessed with Nintendo, plushies, stickers, notebooks and nice pens / pencils. I basically collect nice looking notebooks too. 
I am hispanic, and just plain old weird, honestly.


----------



## KiloPatches

24 year old University Student studying History & Psychology. End Goall: PhD and becoming a professor. I have a boyfriend, who I have been dating for almost 7 years. We have lived together for over 3 years, unmarried, which means that according to the government census our marital status is "common-law". We will get married when we graduate with our Masters. He just started is Masters in History. He also wants a PhD and to be a prof. We don't want kids - we want to travel the world and devout our lives to research and academia. We have two cats - identical twin boys named J'zargo and M'aiq the Liar named after Khajiits in Skyrim. They are 3 years old. They might as well be our kids. I am an only child. My mother died when I was 19. My Dad lives in my home town 5 hours away. I moved out at 16, then went to university a year later, stayed in Residence for 3 years then got an apartment with my boyfriend. We met in university. His folks also live far away. We don't see them much. I am a Research Assistant and Teaching Assistant 4 years running. I have been the Editor of an Undergraduate Journal, Published in a University Textbook and lectured on the chapters I wrote in front of a class size of over 200 students (hence why I want to be a prof - I LOVE doing it, and I am good at it). I have written 2 novels as part of NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) November 2013 and November 2014, completing 50,000 words in 30 days. I suffer from Bipolar Disorder, which is managed by medications however I am still very high functioning and able to do well in school. I also have high anxiety and prominent depression as part of my illness, which is being managed as well. I love video games, mostly RPGs like Skyrim and Dragon Age Inquisition. I love ACNL, puzzle games (like Professor Layton), Art Academy, Fire Emblem Awakening, Smash Bros, Dead or Alive Dimensions, and although I suck at platformers, I love playing them. I have a Windwaker Wii U, a Halo Reach Xbox 360, a PS3, a Destiny PS4, a an Ocarina of Time 3DS and Yoshi 3DS XL, and my boyfriend has a red 3DS XL as well. We are collectors. We love Nintendo and are Platinum Club Nintendo members every year. I enjoy TBT, the community, I have hosted contests, auctions, won contests and auctions, bought and sold things in Re-Tail, started an Advice Column, Made friends, even had a ACNL birthday party last September! TBT has helped me earn badges and enjoy ACNL to the fullest by trading with people online and playing online with friends I have made. It all started when I got banned from Miiverse for 2 weeks for sharing my FC. XD


----------



## Rosen

I think I may have said it in my introduction post like..WEEKS ago, buuut...

I'm 24, going on 25 in May. Engaged, working part time and schoolin' the other part. I'm also mommy to a beautiful baby girl who will be 6 months old at the end of this month. I can't believe it's already been that long since having her. TT ^TT

I'm kind of introverted, but for the most part I love going to museums and science centers, collecting stickers, books/pens/stationary, and occasionally nerding out on things like Supernatural, BBC's Sherlock, Elementary, etc. 

I also really want to change my username. D:<<<


----------



## P.K.

16 year old Junior year student going on 17 in February. Currently worrying over college entrance exams since I'll be a Senior in June. I'm actually genderfluid (female/agender) so I prefer being referred as her/they pronouns. 
I plan on taking a business related course in college and as of now my best friend and I are planning on setting up a small business. I enjoy cute things especially big stuffed toys/plushies and would like to one day own a collection of hoodies and plushies.
I've been into Animal Crossing since I was 6 or 7 when my American related gifted me AC for the GC and got hooked ever since. Though I never played City Folk since we were never able to buy the game ourselves. I also enjoy drawing and have a weird obsession with Espurr.


----------



## lutrea

I've been on this site for about a year and a half yet I never really said much about myself. XD Okay, so here it goes.

My name is Michele and I am a 21 year old lady. I'll turn 22 in May~
I have a Collie dog which is my whole world. She's my baby. c:
My favorite color is black, but I look best when I wear pink.
I've been to college, but I am currently not working in my field. (Medical Assistant)
I wanna go back and become a high school art teacher. That's the dream.
I just got a new car this past October, her name is Sally the Sebring.
I currently work at Kohl's until I figure out what I wanna do with my life. (growing up sucks bruh)
Started playing Animal Crossing when I got my first DS (y'know, those super old silver ones lol) and had a copy of Wild World.
I bought every game in the series as they came out (DS GC Wii) but I never realized how much I truly SUCKED at the game until New Leaf. My New Leaf game is just so killer compared to the other ones.

Yuppp.


----------



## Fairytale

I'm Hannah, living in Europe and still going to school. I like yellow, and I have a cat and a hamster. My dream job would be a police officer. I love it <3 I don't like heavy metal/ very classic music and I have a brother and sister. Started playing Animal crossing in 2013. On the release. I'm very picky, and right now I'm a bit depressed. (school..) I love reading and gaming. Oh and cooking. Byeh


----------



## Prabha

Hi. I'm a rich billionaire. I use bell tree as fun during my business meetings. I like playing acnl because I'm poor in bell currency, and I like the feeling of when I have to actually work to get what I want.
I own 5 beach houses, and over 1,000 estates over the country. I've visited Japan, and personally met the owner of Nintendo myself. 
People in real life are only friends with me because of my money. So on here, people like me, for *me*.

I like anime that's it pretty much I'm pathetic


----------



## Roshan

My name's Roshan, 16 year old dude from The Netherlands.
I spend most of my days watching youtube videos, playing GTA V, working on my body and playing a bit of ACNL at night.
I'm pretty open and wouldn't mind answering questions cx
I'm also a pretty calm person and people are always surprised when they hear my voice haha


----------



## AcousticHearts

Hello~ ^-^  I'm Donna. I'm 24 (25 next week D: ) years old and currently living in Windsor, Ontario. My favourite colour is purple. I kinda just moved here from Halifax, Nova Scotia (born and raised there, hehe), so I don't really have any friends over in my area yet (not like I'm any good at making friends. o3o ). I'm into computers (Hoping to eventually go back to school to become a technician), photography, anime/manga (MyAnimeList is listed in my sig if interested. ^^ I haven't been able to watch much, though since I moved. ;_; ), TV (I love watching The Vampire Diaries, Supernatural, The Originals, Arrow, The 100, The Flash, Constantine, The Fosters, Switched at Birth, 2 Broke Girls, and many others I can't remember now. xD) video games (mainly 3DS and PC/Steam as my other consoles haven't been shipped over yet) and many other things, hehe. I'm pretty shy and suck at making new friends.  So yeah, that's pretty much it~ :3 I enjoy reading other peoples posts on this thread as well, don't be afraid to say hello. ^_^


----------



## PurpleLutari

Hey-o, I'm Blaze!

I'm 15 years old (16 in may) here, live in Australia... I like the colour purple and I love to read! I'm still in highschool, currently doing year 11 - which is the second-to-last year, I can't wait to graduate...
I like computers, I'm interested in studying Computer Science at Uni once I'm out of school and I'm about to start my second IT VET course (cert III, aww yeah!) if anyone knows what that is?
I've started hanging around the IRC a bit under the name PurpleLutari, I'm just too shy to really say anything ;o;
I started playing AC sometime.. probably last year? I got WW off a friend so. Yeah, I got addicted. Don't own that game anymore though..
My non-ACNL fandoms are Starkid, Harry Potter, Doctor Who (still need to catch up tho), A:TLA, RWBY/Achievement Hunter, Dangan Ronpa, Skulduggery Pleasant and Homestuck (also still not caught up)
I play various online games as well - I have a Neopets account, buttercupx13x, my Flight Rising one is NoraValkyrie (#21333), I have a Goatlings account called Blaze and I play Toontown Rewritten as Princess Bonnie Mctoon x)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I'm... I shan't tell you my real name...

I want to share a few pieces of information with you.
I'm only 16 years old.
I have a dog.
I have a Miiverse account where, at one point, I saved the ENTIRE Zelda General Community from an army of evil Travis units with the help of my trusty Master Sword and Ocarina of Time.
I have an ever-expanding imagination.
I have a 2nd 3DS where the Miiverse account there is in-character as Kirby.


----------



## Melody

I'm 13 and in 8th grade (I feel so young) and I'm a good student (most of the time). I do musical theatre and softball, but I kinda suck at sports oh well. I also enjoy reading, my favorite series include Mara Dyer Trilogy, TMI, and TID so hmu if you're up to fangirl with me. I also like anime and video games. I like writing and it's not that good but i try and that's what matters.

basically im just a girl who hopes that everything will work out by high school lol


----------



## slowgroove02

Hi

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found something cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look at this


----------



## elliebeebee

My name's Eloise, I'm 13, and I'm agender. I'm pretty shy, so if you wanna talk just come over and say hi.


----------



## Jas0n

I'm Jas0n. The 0 is for zero manners. I'm the mod everyone hates.


----------



## milkyi

I'm yuelia, alot of people don't like me, I'm a bad kid. I also have a sister


----------



## loreiid

Hey, my name is Lauren, I like anteaters and playing animal crossing. I love coffee,flowers, writing and acting, also. My favorite shows are; Rupauls drag race, fresh off the boat, and Daria (I also loved desperate housewives ha..ha) I like 90's grunge bands (Nirvana, Hole, Violent Femmes(?) ) and The Spice Girls, Plus some rap and indie, new wave ****.  I cuss like a sailor, and I'm a proud feminist and fun fact: I am getting my hair cut today for the first time in like 4 years  

Sorry that was really long haha


----------



## infinikitten

Everybody has their own nickname for me so I never know how to introduce myself  Call me "darling" "sweetheart" etc genuinely, in a non condescending manner, and I'm pretty much instantly your best friend. I've got friends who still don't know my birth name and just call me "honey" or "baby" and that's 200% fine with me 8D Seriously, the only people who use my birth name are my parents and my doctors. I LOVE nicknames.

I'm a couple different flavors of crazy (legit crazy, not just being silly, like diagnosed nutso) but I make the best of it and speak about it completely candidly as you can tell! Sometimes that throws people off. But I'm trying to help get rid of the stigma by just being open about it. I play a lot of games - not just video games, but tabletop D&D as well because looool I'm a nerd. I write, and I used to draw a bunch but have fallen out of the swing of it... oops.

Also, anyone who reads my posts has probably figured out I'm verbose and take like 10 years to say what most people could say in one sentence. I'm woefully inarticulate so I try to explain what I'm saying/thinking/feeling a bunch of different ways to ensure I get my point across the way I want to.

Yep.



Spoopy Christe said:


> Hey, my name is Lauren, I like anteaters and playing animal crossing. I love coffee,flowers, writing and acting, also. My favorite shows are; Rupauls drag race, fresh off the boat, and Daria (I also loved desperate housewives ha..ha) I like 90's grunge bands (Nirvana, Hole, Violent Femmes(?) ) and The Spice Girls, Plus some rap and indie, new wave ****.  I cuss like a sailor, and I'm a proud feminist and fun fact: I am getting my hair cut today for the first time in like 4 years
> 
> Sorry that was really long haha



If that was long I'm gonna give you a run for your money  And hey! Foul-mouthed feminists unite! I share your love for flowers and the Spice Girls.


----------



## xTurnip

Hi I'm Clare, I'm 20 years old. I have a cat named Ozzy. I've been dating a wonderful guy for 3 years. I play a lot of Animal Crossing, many kinds of video games, and I enjoy playing tabletop rpgs. I'm honestly pretty boring. Anyways if you feel like chatting just shoot me a pm. I'm pretty friendly. Mostly.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm Tyler and I'm 20 years old. I love gaming, watching anime, and animated films. I'm shy and usually have trouble taking the first step towards making friends. I actually signed up for this forum site in 2013, but just for brief trades. After coming here again to actually look at the rest of the forums I think I'll be posting on a regular basis.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Favorite Color: Red
Favorite number: 13
Favorite Anime: SAO it is my phone case already and I have not even finished the first season
Fav. manga: FMA it is the only one I currently read
Fav. Video Game: Pokemon, it was my first
Fav. Food: Do not have one
Fav. Non-Animated Movie: Marvel: Guardians of the Galaxy
Gender: Male of course, jk Female
Idk what else to add but I like the season fall

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Favorite Color: Red
> Favorite number: 13
> Favorite Anime: SAO it is my phone case already and I have not even finished the first season
> Fav. manga: FMA it is the only one I currently read
> Fav. Video Game: Pokemon, it was my first
> Fav. Food: Do not have one
> Fav. Non-Animated Movie: Marvel: Guardians of the Galaxy
> Gender: Male of course, jk Female
> Idk what else to add but I like the season fall


Oh Ik my name is Tabitha my name and face are ugly I talk too much, I am annoying, and I am a nerd and am sometimes a bit too outgoing in school


----------



## Amilee

Name: Amy
Age: 22
Country: Germany
Favorite Color: Piiiink
Favorite number: 21
Favorite Anime: Digimon, Sailor Moon, Doremi, Madoka Magica
Fav. manga: a lot of the arina tanemura stuff c:
Fav. Video Game: Pokemon and animal crossing
Fav. Food: hamburger
Fav. Non-Animated Movie: P.S. I love you
Gender: Female

other Likes:
Anime & Manga, games, internet, Tumblr, Disney, cotton candy, unicorns, 
pastel colors, my bf, my friends, dogs, sleeping, musicals.

i am shy and clumsy so please talk to me <3


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Amilee said:


> Name: Amy
> Age: 22
> Country: Germany
> Favorite Color: Piiiink
> Favorite number: 21
> Favorite Anime: Digimon, Sailor Moon, Doremi, Madoka Magica
> Fav. manga: a lot of the arina tanemura stuff c:
> Fav. Video Game: Pokemon and animal crossing
> Fav. Food: hamburger
> Fav. Non-Animated Movie: P.S. I love you
> Gender: Female
> 
> other Likes:
> Anime & Manga, games, internet, Tumblr, Disney, cotton candy, unicorns,
> pastel colors, my bf, my friends, dogs, sleeping, musicals.
> 
> i am shy and clumsy so please talk to me <3



Aaaaayyyy what's 9+10? 21!
Also I live in the USA


----------



## Cam1

(Stealing Amy's template)
Name: Cam
Age: 14
Country: United States of America
Favorite Color: Sapphire
Favorite number: 17
Favorite Anime: SnK, Danganronpa, Mirai Nikki
Fav. manga: I don't read manga
Fav. Video Game: Fire Emblem: Awakening and the Danganronpa series
Fav. Food: hamburger
Fav. Non-Animated Movie: The Heat
Gender: Male

other Likes:
Anime, games, internet, Tumblr, Disney, my friends, dogs, musicals, singing, art.


----------



## turtlewigs

Hi
Im Christian Im 16 and im god awful. When i was younger i wanted to study botany because of Venus fly traps but then i realised i sucked at biology so now im pursuing art! Im currently applying to several art colleges to study illustration and or art education. I love music such as: daughter, Keaton Henson, Agnes Obel, Lana Del rey, Florence Welch, Wye Oak, Angus and Julia stone, etc. I LOVE American Horror Story (but freakshow was a flop), I live in the USA, I am a male, i am a twin, a Leo, i am very gay, and I play too much Animal Crossing and Pokemon. 
Feel free to PM me about music or anything else!


----------



## Classygirl

Name: Sherry
Age: 31... ugh just had my birthday and last year went so fast I can't believe am over 30 now. But on the plus people still think I look under 25 may be a genetic thing but I'm good with looking ten years younger.
Country: Southeast US
Favorite Color: Red and Black...my staple colors. I usually answer this question with invisible, lol, but am trying to be serious and do the get to know you right.
Favorite number: 17
Favorite Anime: Not my thing, that's a question for my fianc?, lol.
Fav. manga: Not my thing so will go Fav Book: The Lady in the Tower, Wuthering Heights, and guilty pleasure the Pretty Little Liars series. I thought there was a new one coming out this year, maybe I heard wrong, last years was supposed to be the last but she said was doing another so hope is out or will be soon. If anyone knows, lol.
Fav. Video Game: AC of course, second Zelda..which, why choose?
Fav. Food: Sushi, sushi, and not just roll sushi, not a big fan but real sushi. Love good seafood in general but good sushi is awesome, or sashimi depending on what it is on style...Yes I am picky on food, maybe a food snob, being honest.
Fav. Non-Animated Movie: Wow, I am a Film Studies Major, or was am done with my degrees, as well as Eng Lit and History. So picking a film or book is hard...it changes on mood, but I guess top three right now Gone With the Wind, Wuthering Heights, The Godfather...those are some of my best favs but just personal favs today let's say The English Patient.
Gender: Female
Likes: Other than movies, books, music definitely, writing. Am artistic type and like to write. Interested in paranormal stuff, Fav tv shows way too many but all time Quantum Leap, Guilty Pleasure shows Pretty Little Liars and Switched at Birth, Prime Time current: Blacklist, Forever, The Originals, among others. I like sites like these with communities with common interests, making new friends...mostly online, and talking/typing about stuff like this, lol.
  Can't think of much else at the moment but would like to get to know those in my age range, over 21 better, and make some friend friends here.


----------



## Verotten

Name: Not a fan of my real name, most folks online call me Vera
Age: 21
Country: New Zealand
Favorite Color: I could never pick just one... I'm especially partial to navy blues, vampire reds and khaki greens though.

Favorite number: 14, the number of the house we used to live at and a multiple of lucky seven P:

Favorite Anime: Avatar (that counts as an anime right.?? idek) Legend of Aang but Korra's alright too. And Samurai Jack, if that also qualifies.

Fav. manga: Death Note I suppose, more into comics though. Bookwise, my favs are Robin Hobb's books and Watership Down.

Fav. Video Game: ACNL, Pok?mon, Dragon Age series, Forgotten Realms RPGs (Neverwinter Nights), Age of Empires/Mythology, Zoo Tycoon, uhhhhhh. x)

Fav. Food: Spaghetti bolognese, burritos, sushi, potato salad. Cream cheese and avocado (could eat either indefinitely). Oh and honey. I'm bad this favourites thing, okay? 

Fav. Non-Animated Movie: Moon

Gender: Fem

Other Likes: PLANTS (massive plant nerd), dinosaurs, general ancient history.. general sciencey stuff really. Comics. Vidya games. Instagram, tumblr... DIY and crafts.


----------



## Franny

Name: Francine 
Age: 14, almost 15! (March 1st!!)
Country: USA (loud fireworks and eagle calls)
Favorite Color: Pink!
Favorite number: this is a thing? hmmm, 8
Favorite Anime: Ninja Nonsense
Fav. manga: Dangan Ronpa: If (does this count?)
Fav. Video Game: Animal Crossing New Leaf (go figure!) Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Sims 3
Fav. Food: anything with shrimp, or crab legs! and for dessert, puffy pastries stuffed with strawberries, chocolate sauce and whipped cream!!
Fav. Non-Animated Movie: The Equalizer
Gender: Female

gonna add a few more things!


Spoiler



Fav. Book: The 5th Horseman
Fav. Disney movie: Mulan (I also like HTTYD but that's dreamworks ;w; )
Fav. Animal: Cat or ferret! 
Fav. Band: Scissor Sisters and Steam Powered Giraffe
Other likes: I absolutely LOVE Lolita fashion, along with fairy kei and pastel goth. I like gardening too, and this year i'm gonna start my first flower garden! I love talking to people, especially if they're nice. Feel free to PM me anytime!


i figured everyones using this template, i might as well too  nice to meet you all!


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight

TIME FOR JOEL'S FABULOUS FACT FILE

Name: Joel
Age: 14 (15 soon omg)
Gender: Male
Favourite Colour: Purple (I would choose black but it's a shade so yah)
Hobbies: Drawing (Mainly manga because it's my life)
I am: British
Favourite place in the world: Norwich (I was born there and its my sanctuary)
Favourite thing ever: Friendship 
Favourite game: Pokemon 

.:About Me:.
I live on a little island called Jersey which is located in the channel islands and is south from Great Britain. I don't really like it because all of the citizens here have a certain trait which isn't really to my liking. I don't know what it is but everyone is really judgemental because you might be different. There are a lot of chavs and sluts where I I've and they are al so over confident. I go to school and I always get stared at and stuff. I get called emo and a goth but I don't like to label myself soI guess it isn't true? I love to watch anime and play on my 3DS in my spare time, and I am addicted to pokemon, animal crossing and mario. If I'm not allowed to go on my computer or my 3DS then I either draw or drink tea, omg I just love tea so much. Any kind of tea will be amazing I dont care about the taste just give me tea omg xD 
I also like to dye my hair during holidays, oh and btw I'm male, I should of said that before xP
When I grow up I want to become an art or english teacher, but my dream is to become a youtuber or a manga artist. I would of made a youtube channel sooner, but its just that were I live, I would get bullied for it... I would love to move away from jersey asap to either Norwich or London, I just love cities because there is so much to do and so many people to talk to! I'm quite academic and also strong minded, so I either like a subject or I don;t, and it kinda shows in my grades... Oh well xD I still get passing grades so I guess it doesn't matter xD 
I don't have a close relationship with my dad, in fact I haven't seen him for a year now. I SHALL SAY NO MORE 
But I guess that is my life at the moment, so yeah enjoy reading it :3

I love the tbt forums, and everyone I've met so far is really nice! So talk to me if you want to, everyone says I'm friendly so I'd love to be friendly to you too ^^


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Name: Jillian
Age: 17
Gender: Female
Birthplace: Philippines

I don't really know what to put on here. I guess I'll start with what I like. Drawing is my passion! I always doodle in class and like to think of new ways of using art. I mostly do traditional, but I'm slowly improving with digital art as well. I still prefer watching cartoons such as gravity falls, danny phantom, or over the garden wall over live action shows. Math is one of my favorite subjects along with PE, but I do well in all subjects.

My personality is a bit of a mess. I'm sarcastic, sadistic, and slightly sociopathic. I can also be quite blunt. I don't handle responsibility well. I don't really have a good sense of emotions, so I sometimes smile at the most awkward moments. Dark humor is my life. Either that or the internet. Same thing.


----------



## DarkFox7

If you're reading this, I love you. I love everybody. I wanna hug everybody. I WANT CUDDLES FROM EVERYBODY. *hugs everyone who has ever posted on this thread*


----------



## Bluedressblondie

Favorite color: Rainbow!
Favorite book: The Fault In Our Stars by John Green was super sweet and it was the first book to make me be really close to crying. I read it closer to when it first came out, and the movie is just as good!
Favorite movie: Big Hero 6 is pretty awesome!
Favorite song: Another Now by Kate Alexa (Look it up)
Favorite music: Pop/ballads, depending on my mood.
Favorite article of clothing: Skirts are awesome no matter what.
Favorite video game: Skylanders is pretty cool, but it ties with Mario Kart.
Favorite animal: Kittens are adorable always!
Favorite flower: Tulips are so pretty!
Favorite season: Winter, believe it or not.
Favorite electronic device: 3DS, duh! 
Favorite class: Spanish class.
Favorite holiday: Yule/Christmas!
Favorite car: There's a car I saw visiting another state a while back that was painted with Mario Kart.
Favorite fragrance: I actually really like the smell of Play-doh!
Favorite music video: A friend showed me this really weird one for some weird Japanese song nobody understands (probably not even Japanese people!) and the song is called Motai-Night land or something like that by... Kyari Pamu Pamu? I don't really remember anymore, it was over a year ago. 
Favorite writing utensil: Mechanical pencils. I'm very prone to breaking them.
Favorite thing to make: I like making pancakes with my dad. Now that I'm older, we don't really spend much time together, but sometimes we'll just get the mix out of the cupboard when we haven't made them in a while and we make them together. 
Favorite shape: Hearts are super cute. Triangles scare me.
Favorite TV commercial: When they put ponies in the superbowl! 
Favorite store: Anything with quirky/cute t-shirts or quirky/cute stuff I'll shove in the corner and never use. Hey, at least I actually admit it!
Favorite pony: DJ-Pon 3 AKA Vinyl Scratch is the best pony and her performance in the Equestria Girls movies was amazing. I really hope in the 100th episode background ponies episode they give her a speaking role.
Favorite supposedly mythical creature: Fairy! *Unlimited exclamation points*
Favorite villager: Portia for the win.
Favorite cake flavor: Marble cake is amazing to me because it reminds me of birthday parties because every year for my birthday party I get a marble cake for my friends.
Favorite ice cream flavor: Cotton candy ice cream is really awesome. I always take the pink parts first. I don't know why.
Favorite noise: There's this type of bird that somehow always seems to appear by my window on a boring summer weekend that does its bird call and it sounds like someone whistling two high notes with no rhythm. I've always whistled back. Still, after all these years, I don't even know what bird it IS.
Favorite social media: TBT is a forum and I count that as social media.
Favorite cereal: I really enjoy Froot Loops. I always pick out the red ones first.
Favorite singer: It's not really a favorite singer, it's favorite TYPE of singer. I really like it when a Disney star/Nickelodeon star puts out an original song!
Favorite time: 11:11 am or pm.
Favorite duct tape: Gummi bears duct tape my friend likes to use.
Favorite short story I've started: I say started because I've never actually finished one because I keep getting inspiration for lines and quotes and dialogue and problems and jokes so it bounces from one to another, but my favorite short story I've written was the only one I finished because I wrote it for school. I made it about lesbian cats. Why? Well why not?
Favorite song I've written: Yes, I write songs! There was this one I wrote about my dad and how mean he is and how he denies everything and makes up things that I supposedly said or stretches the truth about an event to be convenient for him and how he can't even take an obvious hint and how he's always telling me that I'm depressed and that there's something wrong and makes me "tell" him what's wrong, when nothing is.
Favorite hobby: See above two.
Favorite video I've made: Yeah, I make videos too! I once made this stop motion video with Elsa and Anna dolls discovering the iPad and figuring it out.
Favorite accessory: Bracelets are cool. I've got a million of them.
Favorite doll: I can't pick a favorite I've always been taught to treat my dolls like my babies and love them all the same.
Favorite jet: F-15 jets are awesome!
Favorite breakfast: MUFFIN! 
Favorite lunch: Hot dogs are the BEST!
Favorite dinner: Spaghetti without meatballs. Yum.
Favorite dessert: Ice cream! Who doesn't agree? Whoever disagrees, give me their name, address, and a chainsaw.
Favorite snack: Oreos make the world go 'round.
Favorite app game: Flappy bird is really addicting.
Favorite board game: Monopoly is actually interesting to me.
Favorite card game: Go fish never seems to get old because somehow I always win.
Favorite TV show: Let's just say that once I wrote #Ponies4Ever on my hand even though my mom says I should never start to do that. She doesn't know. She might never know.
Favorite pattern: The zebra stripe pattern is on my favorite thing!
Favorite calculator word: "Shell Oil" (710.77345)
Favorite kitchen smell: Cookies and brownies.
Favorite nature smell: After the rain is a really awesome smell. I once got a fragrance of it.
Favorite nature sound: The crunching sound that snow makes.
Favorite fabric: Anything really fluffy.
Favorite nail polish: Anything really really really sparkly but not very bright.

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Aaaaayyyy what's 9+10? 21!



Oh, and I forgot to mention: THIS JOKE DRIVES ME CRAZY THAT KID WAS IN LIKE 1ST GRADE OKAY. Everyone's always making fun of it. All the time. When he was under a lot of pressure too! He was called stupid before, and he was doing that to prove that he WASN'T stupid. This, people making fun of it, these people are stupid for not realizing.


----------



## Yuni

Hello there~ 
I'm Leah / Yuni from Australia 
I'm 22 and rather shy, so I don't often talk much unless I think I can add something useful to a discussion

 Most of the things I like are quite Japanese orientated. 

My favourite anime/manga is probably Detective Conan, as I've been following it since I was really young. Other titles would include Yaiba, Ergo Proxy, Utena, SDF Macross, Megazone 23 and Honey and Clover. 

With animated movies, it'd be a toss up bbetween Princess Mononoke (Ghibli), Metropolis (Osamu Tezuka) and Perfect Blue (Satoshi Kon).  

I listen to almost any kind of music but what's played on the radio... as I don't listen to radio. 
For English/European language, I like Marit Larsen, Linnea Dale, Alizee, Lucy Rose... 
Japanese would be ZARD, B'z, Maaya Sakamoto, Seiko Oomori and independent acts. 

I greatly favour female vocalists over male, and like 80's disco and 90's pop. 
Seiko Oomori's making waves in the current Japanese music industry at the moment so she's amazing to follow. 

Tetris, Mother, DJ Max and Fire Emblem are among my favourite games. I really like rhythm games, but with the 3DS employing a bottom touch screen as part of the gameplay, I'm afraid of scratching the screen... so no Theatrhythm for me  

Hmm... at the moment, I guess I'm obsessed with Sylvanian Families. It's always been my childhood dream to have them and I just got a small set two days ago! I've been really distracted from New Leaf as I'm so charmed and am having fun making props for them. 

It's probably cheaper to just play with animal crossing critters though. I feel like this hobby is for people who hate themselves after seeing the amount of toys and furniture they have, some of which I would not have expected at all! 

(Just a warning for those who like cute things... ><;


----------



## Diamondarcadia

My name is Jackie. I am 27, almost 28 and I just _really__really_ love pizza. Like.... Obsessed with pizza lol

I also like to talk (sometimes too much) and enjoy making my husband laugh and my dog happy.


----------



## peppy villager

My name is Lauren and I love everything. Just kidding. But I try to be open minded. No but seriously I like Tarantino movies, cats, the color pink, The Walking Dead, food, writing, reading, yoga... Idk I like a lot of things  I'm 17, 18 in July! And currently as I'm typing this it's 7 am and I stayed up all night.. which is a common thing for me...


----------



## SpatialSilence

I THINK I'VE POSTED ON THIS BEFORE but I don't have many friends on this site so why not try again. 
Hello, my name is Victoria, 17 years young. I enjoy studying interesting subjects, reading, writing, video games, painting, and jewelry-making. 
I'm a CNA student but my main goal is to receive a degree in psychology. I am kind of shy and to myself but I love to take the chance to meet new people and I tend to be more of a listener than a talker. 
Let's be friends! I better get messages or friend requests. Just saying.


----------



## bitterhemlock

Hey Y'all. I'm brand spanking new.
Names Orion, I'm 21 y/o, I'm a nocturnal, anxious creature that only occasionally emerges for food and drink before scurrying back to my nest. I enjoy watching movies, playing games (obviously enough haha), blogging, roleplaying, and drawing. I have an art blog and I think I'm pretty decent for where I'm at.
I'm not the smartest or the coolest  but I sure as hell _am_ a nerd and I can admit it.

I also have a special interest in ghosts, cryptids, aliens, and the general paranormal.
Message me anytime if you want to conspire together or just talk ACNL goodies.
I'm pretty quiet a majority of the time buuuut I definitely talk if you hit the right topics.


----------



## ACupOfTea

I'm Sara! I'm not a particularly interesting person, but I can usually strike up conversation with just about anyone. I've been relatively active on the forums, but I find myself losing interest in Animal Crossing. Dragon Age is mostly the reason why.  
I spend most of my time reading, writing, playing Dragon Age Inquisition, and going on Tumblr.


----------



## Boosh

I am new and this seems like the perfect thread for one of my first posts 

I'm 27. I'm engaged and getting married next year. My fiance is my very best friend. We have bene together for 7 years. 

I am currently unemployed due to long term mental health problems. I am getting better though and hoping to go back to work and university by the end of the year.

I love animals. I am a huge animal rights activist. I love reading, music, hiking and geocaching. I am tortoise obsessed (my username is the name of my tortoise who is my baby  ) I also love to travel and try to go to a couple of new places every year. I love learning about new places. I have a huge collection of travel books!

I think that's about as exciting as I get


----------



## Nix

Hello, my name is Rhiannon, most people just call me Rhia. I love gaming, animals, the horror genre (both books and television), art (writing and drawing), and Arizona tea. I am 20 years old and have been a gamer my entire life.​


----------



## Nathalie0528

Boosh said:


> I am new and this seems like the perfect thread for one of my first posts
> 
> I'm 27. I'm engaged and getting married next year. My fiance is my very best friend. We have bene together for 7 years.
> 
> I am currently unemployed due to long term mental health problems. I am getting better though and hoping to go back to work and university by the end of the year.
> 
> I love animals. I am a huge animal rights activist. I love reading, music, hiking and geocaching. I am tortoise obsessed (my username is the name of my tortoise who is my baby  ) I also love to travel and try to go to a couple of new places every year. I love learning about new places. I have a huge collection of travel books!
> 
> I think that's about as exciting as I get



Aw this made me smile!


----------



## tumut

I'm Nic, I'm 15.
I got acnl for christmas last year. 
I wanna go into business or journalism when i'm done with high school. And I wanna move back to New York.
I'm into pokemon, video games in general, mostly colorful and fantasy ones. 
I like some anime, not really obsessed with it, haven't watched much of it lately. (and dubs>subs usually)
I'm a quiet kid.
I wanna move back with my mom and family, lotta **** in my life. 
Drawing and writing are probably the only thngs i'm good at. 
I'm very judgemental, but I  keep quiet about.
I'm hardly ever angry, I think most people are too sensitive.
I can't stand most fanbases. (Bell tree has some bad apples but y'all are usually pretty cool)
I need Benjamin and Skye, i'm not 100% percent sure if I want Lyman as my last villager yet but i'm thinking I do want him.
I got 7/10 of my dream villagers in a month. I also hate the word dreamies, sounds really dumb but I can't think of anything else you would call them for short.
I love food, I can eat and lounge all day and still stay  tall and skinny.
That's all folks.


----------



## Boosh

Nathalie0528 said:


> Aw this made me smile!


----------



## oreo

Hey guys! My name is *Betty* and I'm eighteen. I'm from Canada, BC. It rains a lot here. ≖‿≖ 
Basically I'm in love with Studio Ghibli films, the aroma of rain, window shopping, and cuddling with my boyfriend.
Owls, antelopes, big dogs, and cats are some of my favourite animals. Sadly I don't have any pets right now. ; A ;
If you like Bee and Puppycat, sushi, asian cuisine, makeup, anime/manga, korean dramas or indie music, let's be friends!
I hope to be a successful registered nurse someday so I'm mainly taking biology, chemistry, and psychology. 
The current games I'm playing are Animal Crossing: New leaf, Life is Strange, a bit of Tera, and GW2.
Feel free to suggest me your favourite anime series, games, music, or yadaya! I love broadening my interests! ​


----------



## cosmic-latte

I'm Chelsea, I'm 16 (17 in April). I've been playing Animal Crossing ever since Wild World came out. Ever since I was a kid, I've always played a lot of video games. I'm really anxious about college, and I'm looking to attend UCLA, UC Berkeley, or an Ivy League school. I'm hoping to eventually receive a doctorate in psychology. I'm a calculus student, but I'm terrible at math. I do varsity track and cross country on my school's team. My main and favourite track events are the 1600m and the 3200m, and as of last week I do pole vaulting as well. I'm very passionate about basically any portion of social justice, partially because my school is just really into it. My friends consider me to be a hipster due to my music taste and my fashion sense.


----------



## Moddie

Oh, this is pretty cool. It'd be nice to talk to more people on here. 
...So, um, hello all. My name is Moddie. My main interests are cartoons, video games, photography, corgis and most recently musicals. I'm a photographer. I am currently taking a photography course at college but I've no idea what I'm going to do once that's over. I might look to do another course or just go straight into full time employment. My dream is to eventually earn a living solely off of photography. I love animation, my favourite cartoons at the moment are Gravity Falls, Dan Vs., and Steven Universe.  I'm always interested in talking about loads of things, particularly my passions.


----------



## Eldin

milkbae said:


> Hey guys! My name is *Betty* and I'm eighteen. I'm from Canada, BC. It rains a lot here. ≖‿≖
> Basically I'm in love with Studio Ghibli films, the aroma of rain, window shopping, and cuddling with my boyfriend.
> Owls, antelopes, big dogs, and cats are some of my favourite animals. Sadly I don't have any pets right now. ; A ;
> If you like Bee and Puppycat, sushi, asian cuisine, makeup, anime/manga, korean dramas or indie music, let's be friends!
> I hope to be a successful registered nurse someday so I'm mainly taking biology, chemistry, and psychology.
> The current games I'm playing are Animal Crossing: New leaf, Life is Strange, a bit of Tera, and GW2.
> Feel free to suggest me your favourite anime series, games, music, or yadaya! I love broadening my interests! ​



wah you're from BC!?

I'm on the opposite coast of Canada and want to move to Vancouver Island haha. I was offered a job for the spring/summer but with my pets (small dog & cat) it wouldn't work out unfortunately. ;-; But hopefully sometime in the future I can find a way to make it work~

Anyways did not know that, interesting to see someone from there!


----------



## DarkFox7

Decided to post a little thingy about me, because what the heck. Maybe I have a stalker that wants to know more about me.

Basic Information: Well, for starters, my name is Grace. I am a 15 year old sophomore girl who lives in Kentucky. I have long brown hair, blue eyes, and naturally dark pink/reddish lips. I am short for my age, 5 feet tall. I'm flat-chested and not very curvy. I weigh around 90 pounds-- I'm a skinny little thing. I wear slouch beanies like every single day, I'm a huge hat person. 

Personality: I'm usually ALWAYS happy about something, no matter what comes my way. I'm extremely optimistic and cast out everything bad from my thoughts. I have ADD really bad, so I am constantly drifting off, in my own little world of interests and happiness. Thinking and fantasizing is my way of recharging myself. I am very easy to talk to and I adore meeting new people and making friends, but they would probably have to approach me first. The friends I do have are shy like me, and believe me, I act absolutely random and hyperactive around them. Once you get to know me, you're gonna be in for some crazy crap. When I'm not around my friends, I am extremely shy and soft spoken. I just don't talk. Even on the Internet, I avoid approaching people first as much as possible. Judgment and people disliking are two of my worst fears. While I do enjoy the company of others, I can be a total space cadet sometimes, isolating myself from everyone else and spending some alone time with myself. I take my privacy seriously when I need it. I am a bit "off" in that I was diagnosed with Aspergers as a toddler, but I've gotten over that since then and no one notices it anymore. I'm not gonna lie, this is the plain truth; because of my previous Aspergers, I am hypersexual for a female, and I have anxiety problems. Lots of fetishes, lots of irrational fears, strange compulsive habits, etc. have haunted me since I was a toddler. But hey, I'm not complaining. It's who I am and I like who I am.

Interests: Something I'm definitely going to mention first is that I am a HUGE fan of The Beach Boys. I listen to them all day, everyday. My favorite song by them (and of all time) is California Girls. It's so bouncy, happy, and fun. I just can't get enough of it. Another artist I adore (but has only made one album) is Crispin Glover. He is extremely quirky and eccentric, like me. His song "Clowny Clown Clown" is my absolute favorite of his. The randomness, eerieness, and background music all seem to describe my mind and mental state so perfectly. His other songs are also very odd, and I love them all. My favorite YouTube series is D**k Figures. I've always had a thing for stick figures in general (all thanks to Flipnote Hatena), so D**k Figures automatically appeals to me. I am absolutely OBSESSED with Lord Tourettes. I fantasize about him so much, and I have around 500 pictures of him on my phone, I believe. He's just so cute, I can't resist him. My other fictional crush is Gumball Watterson. He's a hottie. I've crushed on him ever since the show first came out. The Amazing World of Gumball also just so happens to be one of my favorite television shows. I also love Catfish: The TV Show because it shows online couples meeting. That's what I've always dreamt of, and it inspires me and allows a great insight into making Internet friends and the dangers of it. My favorite YouTube channel is in my opinion THE most underrated YouTube channel ever. It's alantutorial. Again, I love people who are odd and eccentric like me, and this guy definitely takes the cake. His videos start out with him making pointless tutorials on irrational things or things we already know how to do (which is really funny). But as time progresses, his videos get more and more eerie as it tells a story of how he gets locked out of his house, ravages through the wilderness, and gets trapped in a tiny white room, all while he's spiralling more and more into insanity. I praise Alan Resnick, the artist behind this masterpiece of a channel. Even without the alantutorial persona, he's an oddball anyway. I just love that so much. The people who make eccentric works of art who are ALSO naturally eccentric themselves really interest me. I dream of being a psychologist when I grow up. The human brain truly amazes me. I especially love studying fetishes, phobias, and dreams. I hope to look more and more into these in the future. I have a huge amount of fetishes myself, due to my hypersexual tendencies as a toddler. I love underwater. I love underwater anything. I want to see a cute guy swimming underwater, I want to interact with him underwater, I want to hear him talk underwater, I want anything to do with him underwater. That's my main one and always will be. I also love it when guys cry in my arms. Whenever a guy cries at school I just can't help but stare at his face and fight the urge to hug the crap outta him. Oh, and I love tuxedoes. Tuxedoes look great on anyone, male or female. Heck, I want to own a tuxedo myself even though I'm a female. Hmm, what else... ah, I love tickling people. If anyone stretches and their ribs pop out, I'm going for the gold. I also love feet. Feet aren't big on my list, but the attraction is there. I like the shape of them. And I'm obsessed with cuddling. I've always wanted a cuddle buddy. As soon as I get home, I hop in my fuzzy pajamas and cuddle with my pillows, plushies, and blankets. Cuddling is a passion for me. If I can't be a psychologist or if I have room for a second job, I am most definitely going to be a professional Snuggler (people that platonically cuddle for $40-80 an hour... yeah, easy money AND it's fun). Another thing that interests me is outer space. I've always been fascinated by the cosmos. When I was eleven, I wanted to be an astronaut or an astronomer, but that kind of thing is way too advanced for my tastes. But I still enjoy learning about space and looking at the beautiful night sky. I also love nature. I am always taking strolls through the forest beside my house. It's very peaceful and relaxing. And last, but not least, I am a proud Christian who loves God more than anything. 

Dislikes: Rude people, for one. I cannot stand rude people or rudeness in general. I like to consider other people's feelings, and when I see that someone else isn't, it irks me more than anything. People who try to get attention annoy me too. Or when people try to be a special snowflake. Little kids also really annoy me. I've always been bothered by kids. I'm just awkward with kids. I'd rather not talk in a high-pitched voice and act like a fool for a kid, thank you very much. I hate it when my family expects me to play with the kids and enjoy it. Because I don't enjoy it in the least bit. In fact, I dread every moment of it. I also hate loud, popping noises; been that way since I was little. I hate it when balloons pop especially. One of the reason why I have a slight fear of balloons. My MAIN fear, however, is most definitely vomit (emetophobia). Any time someone throws up near me, my stomach turns into a knot and I begin to panic. I've been that way since I was eight, when this one kid threw up on the bus beside me. I also hate blood and gore. It makes me cringe to the max. 

Sorry for the weirdness on some of the descriptions, I just like to be accurate. Plus, as a professional stalker myself, I know what I would want to look for when stalking someone (doubt there's anyone stalking me but hey, you never know).


----------



## L. Lawliet

Im jacob, friendly neighborhood forumer! I love amiibo, Nintendo games, funny stuff, and most importantly, dank memes. Im 17 and i enjoy a good debate( not arguments). im also the biggest nerd on the planet


----------



## cannedcommunism

Hi, I'm Connor. I'm 15 years old, and live in the U.S.
I got AC:NL a day after it came out. However, as time has gone by, I've been playing less and less. I do not play regularly anymore, but check on how it's going in the summertime.
Other video games I like include: Mario, Zelda, DragonQuest, Fire Emblem, and Star Wars games.
I have become more of a music nerd in the past year. Currently my favorite bands/artists are The Strokes, Julian Casablancas + The Voidz, Nirvana, Kate Pierson, Grimes, Lana Del Rey, Lady Gaga, and M.I.A. So basically if you tell me your favorite artists, I can find you one similar that isn't as well-known.
I barely have any friends. I tend to be very awkward and overly self-conscious. Luckily, there'll be more kids I don't know in high school, so hopefully I can change that.
I draw and write songs as a hobby. I'm currently setting up a band to write songs over the summer. I want to do music when I graduate. I can't really see myself doing anything else.
Currently I'm bingeing on Friends on Netflix. Previously I have watched Parks & Rec and The Office. I also stay up late to watch Saturday Night Live every weekend.
I'm a big believer that what goes around comes around, so if somebody treats my like ****, I treat them like ****. It's only fair.
I started Dark Veil Roleplay on this site a year ago, so you have me to thank for the current RPs now, even though I've looked at them and they seem terrible.
I tend to be distant at first, and once I develop a sure opinion about you, I'm sure to show it.


----------



## Cheshira

Hi! I am Cheshira!
I'm sort of shy but am trying to be outgoing. I am currently very addicted to Animal Crossing New Leaf. I like to watch Marvel movies especially X Men and I am a big fan of Studio Ghibli movies. I am a relatively pessimistic though I can be childish and I will never mentally grow up as long as I can help it.


----------



## toadsworthy

good evening!

My name is Adam and I'm from Virginia USA, and I am 23. Graduated from College 2 years ago with a biology degree and applying for Grad school right now. I have been obsessed with ACNL since getting it last summer and use it probably subconsciously because I don't want to deal with reality. The end of my time in college I had a lot of failures applying for grad school, executive positions in groups I was involved in and after everything I felt really down on myself. I had lots of friends who told me not to worry, but its really hard to come off of 12 consecutive rejections without feeling crappy. I workded full time at a restaurant since then just trying to save money, miss my true friends from college that are around the world now... and the friends I've gotten now are meh. My family dynamic is weird, and both sisters got married last year which put pressure on this straight single-all-his-life male to make something out of his life. I guess my family is close, but underlyingly does't get me. I've picked myself out the depression post-gradaution and got a lot more confidence and had some cool life experiences that strengthened my desire to be a genetic counselor which I applied for again this year, got 3 interviews and will hear back April 27th if I got in. Bad thing is its very small programs... like 8 people big, and I don't really have a back-up plan if this doesn't work out. I honestly don't know whats gonna happen to me if I don't get in for this... I don't wanna fall back into that dismal state I just got out of, but I fear the worst for myself if I get another rejection.

I've been around BTB a little bit and like it, but I feel vastly different from everyone else here, but I enjoy playing the games and meeting some people around here! Others can be super abrasive, but I just try to focus on all the good thats around here and find honest people looking for good friends (and nothing more, like this girl was borderline stalking me on another forum and it was weird)! I usually post way too specific things on discussion boards, but I hope people don't get too annoyed when I ask for opinions because I'm usually just looking to find someone who gets where I'm coming from.

I love puns, cats, music, trivia crack, tennis, and seafood. I have the worst fear of singing in public but love singing in the shower or car. I'm a ballin' server, will make anyone laugh, and love just sitting in bed listening to music. I'm usually opposed to posts like this, but it feels therapeutic writing something like this down so don't kill me O_O!


----------



## yoyo98

Hi random people! My name is (a secret >:3) and I'm 16 years old. I've been playing AC ever since the first one came out. I'm an antisocial freak with no real life friends because they're all on ACNL XD. My life is video games.... That's the only way I can socialize... My social anxiety only gets worse every year rather than me growing out of it... But yeah, when you do get to know me, I can be very nice. Sometimes I seem a little mean at first, but that's only because I'm afraid to get to know you. Also I really love chocolate


----------



## abelsister

I am a girl who loves old movies and indie/alternative music. Currently stressing over getting my dreamies...ha.


----------



## yoyo98

Who are your dreamies? Maybe I have one of them


----------



## Melchoir

I'm a girl and currently I should be asleep because I have school tomorrow but instead I'm procrastinating and eating salad. Oops. I like Pokemon and currently I'm playing OmegaRuby with a mono-water team that I bred on AlphaSapphire. It consists of Swampert, Starmie, Carvanha, Pelipper, Lanturn and Azumarill. I'm also replaying X with a team built based on my favourite Pokemon, including Girafarig, Mawile and Trevenant. I've said way too much now. Oops.


----------



## abelsister

yoyo98 said:


> Who are your dreamies? Maybe I have one of them



Forgot to check back! But the only villager I am looking for is Marshal. I achieved the rest! *.⋆( ˘̴͈́ ॢ꒵ॢ ˘̴͈̀ )⋆.*


----------



## Officer Berri

Hmm.. let's see. My name's Brytni! I'm 24 and from Indiana, though in a few years I'll be moving to Virginia to be with my boyfriend, Agent Kite.

I love writing, reading, drawing, and listening to music. I've always loved playing video games since my grandparents introduced me to them when I was little. My first games were RPGs like Fantasy Star, Final Fantasy 4 and 6, Breath of Fire, and Lunar. I play many different kinds of games. I love games like Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon, but I also play Dark Souls, Dragon's Dogma, and Mass Effect.

I live with my Grandparents, My mom, and my slightly younger brother. I also live with my Stepdad but I don't know how much longer he and my mother will be together. I have anxiety issues, but last year around this time I finally got medication to regulate it so I can actually go out and do things... though I'll probably never be completely 'normal' like my grandparents want me to be. I have a part time job working as a Substitute teacher for a Preschool about 20 minutes away that provides free schooling for low income families, and I volunteer there every day when class is scheduled (We've been on spring break since last week, though we start again next week).

I'm really into arts and crafts and stuff, and hopefully one day I might be able to be an art teacher in an elementary school. I've always loved drawing since I was little, but I also like to sprite. Though all I really do is sprite simple things. I've sprited every villager and NPC in animal crossing though! I don't tend to upload art I draw that often anymore since I really wish I had an electronic art pad to draw with. It's really difficult lining my pictures with a mouse. ;o; I'd love to get into stuff like Cross Stitching though!

I'm into supernatural stuff as well, though since I'm a witch it's sort of expected. I call myself wiccan at times though to be honest I'm probably just more of a generic pagan since I absorb and believe in a vast number of things instead of focusing on just one. I have books on Crystals and stuff and herbs. I also have quite a few books on symbols, fairies, mythological creatures, and other stuff like that! ^.^

I really would love to start a garden but my grandparents won't let me. -.- Not that they'd want to eat the vegetables I'd grow anyway. THey literally only eat beans, potatoes, and green beans most of the time. Sometimes we have corn. O-O They don't like real food.

I'm not big on television anymore, though I do like some shows. I love Steven Universe and like Attack on Titian too. Beyond that I get most of my entertainment from Youtube. I used to be a huge fan of anime but I've sort of lost interest in it. Cyborg 009, Yu Yu Hakusho (Dark Tournament and everything before it), Trinity Blood, Dragon Ball Z, and Sailor Moon will always be some of my favorites though.

Uhm.. I can't think of anything else to say. o.o


----------



## XxNicolexX

I am Nicole and I am 21 years old. I love to sing and write but singing is my favorite thing to do. I love watching youtube and making youtube videos. I love chatting online and meeting new people but in real life it is hard for me. I am a very reserved person keep to myself and very shy. I love online gaming i will play almost any game online. some of my favorite games r animal crossing, cooking mama, the sims, harvest moon, grand theft auto, i been into call of duty latly and some other games to. I am a vegetairian. my favorite animal is a old english sheepdog and i also like pomaradians and my second favorite animal is a penguin. I have a anxiety and depression disorder. It takes over my life but I am trying to do things and not let it do that anymore it is just very hard for me. I am a very nice and caring person. I also love reading my fave books to read r drama or scary books and real true stories and funny stuff scary is my favorite though. in movies scary is my favorite i like same i like in books with movies but i also go to scary the most. my favorite color is black i like to wear it with colors because it just makes the colors stand out. I love piercings. my favorite drink is pepsi and food well i cant decide on that all i no is i love sugar and am just now starting where i can only have it 1 time a week. I love motorcycles more than cars. there is a lot more about me just ask if u want to no


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Officer Berri said:


> I love writing, reading, drawing, and listening to music.
> 
> I have anxiety issues..
> 
> I'm really into arts and crafts and stuff, and hopefully one day I might be able to be an art teacher in an elementary school. I've always loved drawing since I was little, but I also like to sprite. Though all I really do is sprite simple things. I've sprited every villager and NPC in animal crossing though! I don't tend to upload art I draw that often anymore since I really wish I had an electronic art pad to draw with. It's really difficult lining my pictures with a mouse. ;o; I'd love to get into stuff like Cross Stitching though!
> 
> I'm into supernatural stuff as well, though since I'm a witch it's sort of expected. I call myself wiccan at times though to be honest I'm probably just more of a generic pagan since I absorb and believe in a vast number of things instead of focusing on just one. I have books on Crystals and stuff and herbs. I also have quite a few books on symbols, fairies, mythological creatures, and other stuff like that! ^.^
> 
> I really would love to start a garden but my grandparents won't let me. -.- Not that they'd want to eat the vegetables I'd grow anyway. They literally only eat beans, potatoes, and green beans most of the time. Sometimes we have corn. O-O They don't like real food.
> 
> Uhm.. I can't think of anything else to say. o.o




So yeah, ALL OF THIS! Who are you and where have you been hiding! I am 21 and this is all me right here. 

I have been a witch since I was super young, secular and not super active though. I basically spell when I need to spell if that makes sense? Super into the occult of all kinds, very into spirits, and they're very into me as well so it's totally mutual. I have a very large collection of rocks and minerals of all kinds. I also have a nice collection of books, and follow a lot of different witches on tumblr and love all sort of folklore and stuff. 

I am super crafty as well, I love sculpting mostly, but I do enjoy drawing and painting and writing a lot as well. I just started my first NaNoWriMo, even though I have sworn I would do it for the longest time...

I have loved gardening forever, it's one of those things that I have built into me, because my grandfather was a huge gardener, he was Captain Compost, and sold worms and compost to everyone. He grew all kinds of yummy veggies so I have been spoiled in the veggie department. My favorite is swiss chard. MMM. My mom has sworn she was going to put in raised beds for the longest time but she hasn't. And gardening is pretty much impossible without it. 

I also have really bad anxiety, mostly social based. I am un-medicated but I am a really good actress so I can paste a smile on all day while dealing with people and then go home and sleep it all off. Luckily I have a night shift where I don't deal with too many people, but sadly the people I do deal with are usually drunk or on an assortment of drugs because I work at a casino...

Other than that stuff I collect dead things, bones, feathers, dead bugs, the whole lot. I am generally creepy and witchy in all aspects, wearing black all the time haha, since I was like 12, and my mom SWORE it was phase, silly mom! I also really like mods of all kinds, a lot of tattoos and a few piercings and I am obsessed with dying my hair, if I wasn't confined to the code of my job I would likely have purple mermaid hair. I hope to be able to start taking classes for medical coding so I can do that from home and do my art on the side so I wont have to deal with people. I am deeply in love with my boyfriend who I live with, along with my sister, her boyfriend and my mom. I hope we can move out soon, and with this well-paying job saving money is a lot easier. 

Not sure what else about me is interesting enough to post, or maybe I just can't think of anything, but I am hoping to meet more cool people on here!


----------



## ParadiseCyprus

Okay, well, um, let's see here. Hello, I'm ParadiseCyprus. I'd tell you my name, but I absolutely hate it. Just call me whatever ya want. It's fine by me.  I'm not really good at introductions, so I'll just bunch up a couple of facts about me together. I'm a Pansexual (Panromantic actually) guy in a lovely long-distance relationship. I can't stand talking about illnesses, I just start feeling sick and I'm not sure why. My favorite video game series is Fire Emblem, but I really enjoy the Elder Scrolls, Animal Crossing, FIFA (oops. Heh...), Smash, Dangan Ronpa (favorites are Kazuichi Souda, Leon Kuwata, Peko Pekoyama, and Hajime Hinata), Mario Party, and some others I'm probably forgetting. My memory can be the worst or can actually be great. Depends on when it wants to work. I procrastinate a lot, whoops. I like listening to music, but I don't listen to any specific band or singer with the exceptions of Milky Chance and Madeon. My personality can vary a lot (as does my luck), but I usually just consider myself average...I talk down about myself a lot, but it's not intentional, it just happens. Sorry if it annoys you.
My favorite color is Teal and I love chinese food, Cheez-its, and pizza. 
So, in the end, I'm just some average, generic person. Yup.
I like to think I can usually make better conversations than whatever this was, but yeah. xD


----------



## LunaLemons

Hi my name is LunaLemons but you can call me Luna or Lemons. I uh often post on random threads about random things but don't really talk to specific people about things on any kind of chat thing, but I wouldn't be totally against it. I'm just kind of shy and  not really a conversation started I think, but once someone talks to me I'm kind of hopefully decent at talking back with you


----------



## xCookieMillyx

This is me:

My name: Amelia
My nickname: Milly
My age: 11
My birthday: 6th September 2003
My favourite things to do: Listen to music, sing, dance and read
I have: 1 brother, 1 sister
My favourite colour: Blue
My best subject at school: English
My favourite subject at school: Drama
My favourite villagers (Not in order except for the 1st 3): Lily, Bunny, Cookie, Gala, Maple, Molly, Apple, Cube, Lucky, Biskit and Fauna.
When I grow up I want to be: An Actress.

Sorry if that was too long guys


----------



## Fizzii

My name is Bethany, People call me Beth, a few call me Boo.
I'm 16, British and have lived in the East of England all my life.
I am in a fair amount of Fandoms (Harry Potter, The Hunger Games, Percy Jackson, Doctor Who, Sherlock etc)
My favourite game is AC;NL but I also enjoy Pokemon, Skyrim, Titanfall, Forza 5 etc.
I love my makeup, despite me being not girliest. I also have a soft spot for anything kawaii.
I have crazy ginger hair (see pic), blue eyes and i'm incredibly lazy. 
I don't like vegetables apart from potatoes (if you count them as vegetable), beetroot, spinach and onions. I do, however, love fruit.
I have 2 dogs who are Lab/Border Collie called Nimbus and Kingsley (They're brothers, 1 year apart, and are named after things in Harry Potter) and a cat who is a bit of everything, called Sirius (Again with the Harry Potter names)

I started TBT because the JGVS friend exchange stopped being a thing, and I wanted somewhere to sell my stuff, but i'm very glad I did join.


----------



## carlaeleni

I'm Carla, a 19 year old veggie criminology student from England. I am a big Harry Potter and ancient history nerd! 
Red Hot Chili Peppers are my entire life. Seriously.
I want a lot of tattoos, though I only have three at the moment (finally getting a harry potter one next month hehe). 
I only own a 3DS to play ACNL! I don't own any other games and I'm perfectly fine about that


----------



## Finnian

I'm Brittney, I'm 21 and I draw a lot. Like, a lot a lot. I live in Moab, UT, USA. The place with this thing:  [x] and there is nothing to do here if you don't like jeeping or hiking. I really like art and music. I cry a lot. I'm a pretty emotional person, but that doesn't mean I can't make logical decisions. I really like memes. My MBTI personality type is ISFP. I play a lot of Kirby Airride and Spyro the Dragon. I also go around the western USA and sell my art at anime/comic conventions. Uhh I'm the youngest of 5. I'm engaged. I really like cottage cheese and bananas. I've had some crappy stuff happen to me, but overall I have a pretty good life.

????? I use a lot of question marks because I'm unsure of everything and I can't make decisions????


----------



## Jiska

I am Jiska, a 17 year old female from the Netherlands. I am still in high school and aspire to be a orthopedagoog. I have a lovely boyfriend and 2 loving parents and a brother. I listen to nu-metal and rock. I am a very direct person and love to get to know people deeply. I am listener and am urged to make other people their problems my problems so I can help them. Which is both a good and bad quality. I like to take walks in the forrest and watch series such as Game of Thrones and Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Blaise2003

*Hi everyone!*
My name is Blaise, but you can call me Theo! I love video games, books, technology, and cookies!
Wings of Fire, Warriors, and Owls of Ga'hool are my favorite books, and I like fantasy!
My favorite type of video game genre is RPG, I like action too!
I like Parasyte :the Maxim:, its a Anime! If your interested, you can watch it on Crunchyroll.
I LIKE EXCLAMATION! 
I also have a OC thats a dragon and I like fanfics.

Well, thats about it! ALSO, I AM A MAN!


----------



## gigi

...


----------



## Zedark

My name is Alex
I am 17 and I like to play video games and sleep
I also enjoy walking my 2 dogs


----------



## Micah

Hey guys, it's been a while. Since I don't really recognize most of you, feel free to introduce yourselves to me, haha. 

Oh look, almost 8,900 posts.


----------



## Alienfish

Probably posted here.. but I'm Jun/Noiru/whatever you know me by... Huge oldies music and film fan.. Likes Hyperdimension Neptunia, random discussions and have worst sense of humor ever


----------



## Llust

I'm a bookworm / otaku residing in the United States. I'm disturbingly dirty minded, but that side of my shouldn't open up to you after a month or so after meeting each other. Other than that, I'm studying the Japanese language on my own while my actual language classes are focused towards Spanish. My current interests are yaoi, anime and reading 0u0 Manga is included. I spend a majority of my time either gaming (PC Gamer specifically) or drawing anime


----------



## Mariah

Soushi said:


> I'm a bookworm / otaku



That's so sad.


----------



## eggs

Soushi said:


> _otaku _



you might not want to identify as that, dear.

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway, i'm egg, as shown by my signature and username. of course, that's not my real name, but i like to use it online.
i'm 17. i like ACNL and video games in general. i've been trying to get into PC gaming lately.
i'm getting ready to go to college and i'm rather afraid of leaving my family, but i know it's inevitable.
i like studying anatomy, nutrition, philosophy, psychology, and things of that nature. i plan on majoring in either animal science or nutritional science. i also plan on going to medical school.
i really like jokes and making people laugh, so if i sound super serious, i'm not! don't be afraid to talk to me!


----------



## creamyy

I'm creamyy. Not my real name just an internet name I go by. I'm 17 years old in my last year of highschool. woot. I'm an Asian-Australian halfie living in Australia. and I'm really, really short. My life revolves around playing Animal Crossing and The Sims orz.
My future plans include future studies around design as my dream job is a graphic designer.


----------



## ScottSixx

I live in Manitoba, Canada. I work nights as a web press operator printing books. During the day I'm a youth minister working with Youth For Christ. My hobbies include playing guitar, bass, piano and sax, binge watching netflix, and working on my house


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I work at a casino in a hotel during the graveyard shift, it makes me sad inside because it's hard to stay awake sitting at a desk for 10 hours each night.... *zombie*


----------



## uncaballero1

So many incredible people in here. It has truly been a pleasure getting to read about everyone!


----------



## ganondork

My name is Olivia and I am a fan of playing and designing video games. I live in Michigan, but I plan on moving to Washington in the near future. I dye my hair various shades of red, but I am naturally blonde. I have a kitten named Kahleesi (because I'm a huge Game of Thrones dweeb) who means a lot to me. I tend to be very sarcastic. I love meeting new people and would love to make new friends/acquaintances!!! c:


----------



## laurenx

my names lauren and I play acnl off and on a lot. I joined tbt a bit ago then left then came back and I legit have no friends on here so I am very open to meeting new people. I have a 2 year old kitten named romeo and a 8 week old pup named ursa (major btw, bc shes a big deal) juliet, and I love them both to death. I'm actually surprisingly not a huge dweeb (im a small dweeb :3) and when I'm not locked in doors on my 3ds I normally am being social (shocker, questioning why I have no one to talk to on here???) and with friends.  im 15 going on 16 and honestly can't think of anything else so yeaaah


----------



## thatoneguy023

The name is Angel. I have two ages. 17, the one most people tend to think I am (and no, not because of my brain, but rather looks). 21, the one I really am. I'm an odd fellow, but not necessarily in a bad way, or atleast I tend to believe so. My interests include being intentionally awkard and doing things most enjoy, as well as despise. I greatly enjoy video gaming. I admit to being a Nintendo fanboy. Pages with words on them, black coffee and black lungs are cool too. I also ocassionally take walks within the woods in hopes of one day discovering something "unexplainable", but no luck yet. One day, damnit. Anyway, there seems to be a mixture of cool and lame people here, but mostly cool. Let's get to know one another, or not, sometime.


----------



## Dae Min

My name is Ashley. ^^ I'm a 21 year old chinese girl about 5'7" in height, but most people on the forums and in real life think I'm still in highschool. New York is my home state. I was born in Manhattan, moved to Queens at 8 years old, and then upstate out of the city altogether when I was around 18. My last name is 3 letters long and people still mispronounce it

Oh, and I love to draw! Despite how happy most of my art is, I usually feel the complete opposite. I've lost many things in my life recently and it's been a struggle to cope with it all. Art is my therapy.


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Yo I'm Kasey, and I'm a 20 year old derpy lady who studies animation in college. Yaaaaaay. *throws confetti*


----------



## Bowie

My name is (not really) Bowie!


----------



## hollowbunnie

Hi everyone! I am canadian, 22, female and married! Im a little bit too obsessed with animal crossing, its part of my daily routine lol! I also love Pokemon, sailor moon, harry potter and a bunch of other anime and video game related stuff  but out of everything, and besides my husband, Cats are my true love <3


----------



## LisaTheGreat

Hey all! I'm Lisa, I'm 23 and a huge animal lover! I've been playing animal crossing since it first came out so I guess you can say I'm a big fan. I'm Venezuelan and live in Florida. I have a lot of free time on my hands because I'm currently not in school or employed at the moment. I love to go fishing and I love my video games. I'm pretty friendly and I always try to help others


----------



## Rhetorik

Waddup peeps, my name's Gavin. I'm 21 and currently studying Networking & Security at Florida State. I generally spend my days writing music for guitar, drawing, swimming, playing video games, lifting things and putting them back down, and taking classes. I have a relatively simple life as it is, but I have a feeling it won't be that way for much longer. I'm just trying to enjoy my time here with everyone as much as I can while I am still into Animal Crossing and all its glory.


----------



## ch20youk

Hi! I'm Clare, I'm 19, and I'm currently a college student (just finished my freshman year) in a suburb of Philadelphia. I'm double majoring in Computer Science LingLang (linguistics and languages; a modern language (Japanese, as I am a pathetic weeb) and a classic language (Latin)). I played the original Animal Crossing a bunch when I was little, and avoided getting New Leaf because I knew it'd consume my life, as it has! But when I'm not obsessively decorating my town, I watch anime/read manga (like I said, weeb), um... wow, I'm blanking on things that I do. That's so sad. Oh! I draw/write. I have a drawing thread in the museum on this site. Um... yeah! Feel free to talk to me! I come across much nicer online than I do in real life. Looking forward to getting to know you all!  (The lemon emoticon is my favorite emoticon.)


----------



## adrino

Oh hey. So I'm Adrian, I'm 26 and live in California, the southern parts of it. Don't really know much to say about myself. Though I did write up a little something of similar relevance in the form of a blog here... so.. here's that! 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?5324-The-Way-Time-Flows


----------



## spunkystella

Hi  Please don't bite me... But I have, AND I'M NOT KIDDING, no friends on here. I don't know anyone and would appreciate some people to add me to their friends list


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

The name's Andrea.  I'm 22, currently in Texas, but I'm from Iowa.  Very in love with my boyfriend, and might be moving to Dallas.  Not sure.  But if the opportunity arises, then we'll see what happens.  Attempting to go to college....not sure.  I want to go, but life just sort of throws curve balls sometimes.  I try to be very open/non-judgmental.


----------



## Rizies

My name is Rianne, and I am 23 years old, Canadian.  I graduated in 2014 with my Bachelors of Commerce, and I am working full time while going back to school for an Accounting Certificate.  I am currently engaged to my fiance, and we are getting married in October 2016.  We have been together for almost 5 years now.

Besides working, school, wedding planning and animal crossings, I spend my off time playing beach volleyball in the summer.  I have also started pole fitness/dancing (NOT STRIPPING) and I've been taking classes on and off for aerial silks.  My favourite part in pole is learning the tricks, and I enjoy doing basic inverts in silks.  I also use to play soccer (for about 15-18 years), but last year I got a nasty concussion so I thought it was time to stop playing.

Oh, and I really enjoy watching movies... Like a lot.  Over the past year, me and my fiance have seen now 30 new movies in the past 8 months - plus others I have seen with friends.  I almost see a movie in theaters about every two weeks.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

So I'm Eve, and I'm a sixteen year old girl from England. I'm currently taking my AS Level exams, which is quite painful, but you know, playing AC to pass the time. I am big on writing, I do some freelance stuff for a couple of online magazine, which has been amazing. That's about it really


----------



## Peebers

Hi! My name is Gabrielle, but you can call me Gab/i! I'm 12 years old and I come from the Philippines. I like to read, write and draw. I'm pretty friendly and I'm chill 99.99% of the time. ;v; 

I'm a huge fan of RPDR, and a few other shows which I would like to mention, but haven't been keeping up with v much, so I'd feel a little bad for that ;x; Most of the time I'm very sleepy, even though I got a full 8 hours of sleep. (It's something I really hate, and I hope it won't go on during school, because I don't dare to sleep during classes.) 

Uhm, that's about it?? ;o; Feel free to PM me or something, I'll respond to it (Most likely!)


----------



## Ashtot

audino said:


> awe nice to meet you monroe :3



thanks i see you like  pokemon, i liek to kill the audino for better xp


----------



## Nay

Ashtot said:


> thanks i see you like  pokemon, i liek to kill the audino for better xp



smh, that's inhumane!


----------



## Ashtot

audino said:


> smh, that's inhumane!



true but it is virtual so it is ok


----------



## Trundle

Ashtot said:


> true but it is virtual so it is ok



DID YOU ASK THE ASSEMBLY CODE????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## eggs

Ashtot said:


> snip



ashtot, please.


----------



## Ashtot

eggs said:


> ashtot, please.



???


----------



## kiamotors

My name is Kia. My birthday is the 3rd of May in 1992. In 2014, I graduated from a 4-year university and received a Bachelor's degree in government pre-law. I am currently getting a second Bachelor's degree at another university for Asian Studies. I plan on being done with this in the spring of 2016. I play AC:NL in my free time. I don't consider myself to be a hardcore player; however, I am trying to get my dream villagers and make my town flourish. Feel free to speak to me! I'd love to make some friends to play the game with.


----------



## eggs

Ashtot said:


> ???



if you don't understand my post, i don't know why you'd reply with nothing but question marks. just don't reply.


----------



## Ramza

GET TO KNOW ME PT. 1

COOL
AS
HELK


----------



## Esphas

hi im kurt howzit. i like homestuck and dumb cartoons and also other stuff. yo


----------



## Ashtot

eggs said:


> if you don't understand my post, i don't know why you'd reply with nothing but question marks. just don't reply.



???????????????????????


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Hi again, it's Luigi, coming back to TBT now that he has time in his day to get on. If you don't know me, here are three things you need to know:

I am a Pokemon hacker who would be a-okay with getting you something valuable, but in return I ask for odd Pokemon. Right now I'm looking for a GTS-able Genesect, which I was able to make once upon a time but I lost my notes on it.

I play competitive Smash Bros Melee instead of Melee and 4, because Sm4sh became Tr4sh.

I'm on Reddit.

BONUS FACT:

I am the lead designer for a Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door fan project. I am taking the battle system in the game and applying it to a PvP model. We are still extremely early in development (we started art assets last week, and haven't put down a line of code) but some day, I want to make it a reality.

Dat's me.


----------



## Ashtot

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Hi again, it's Luigi, coming back to TBT now that he has time in his day to get on. If you don't know me, here are three things you need to know:
> 
> I am a Pokemon hacker who would be a-okay with getting you something valuable, but in return I ask for odd Pokemon. Right now I'm looking for a GTS-able Genesect, which I was able to make once upon a time but I lost my notes on it.
> 
> I play competitive Smash Bros Melee instead of Melee and 4, because Sm4sh became Tr4sh.
> 
> I'm on Reddit.
> 
> BONUS FACT:
> 
> I am the lead designer for a Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door fan project. I am taking the battle system in the game and applying it to a PvP model. We are still extremely early in development (we started art assets last week, and haven't put down a line of code) but some day, I want to make it a reality.
> 
> Dat's me.



can you get me an agumon?


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> hi im kurt howzit. i like homestuck and dumb cartoons and also other stuff. yo


bet u didn't think i'd see this
--
hi i am claire and i draw and play video games. i am good at everything including certain sports, my good-looks, my musical talent and my academic skills. people on tumblr tell me my middle eastern culture was stolen from me (good riddance). also i am an atheist, vegan and crossfitter. my dad is really rich too


----------



## nami26

I am a male and my real name is Josh and I love invader zim and pokemon and I was born in the us in Denver and I live in pa. I love music and art. I am officially a freshman after my graduation today wbich already happened. I am 13 and I am turning fourteen on june 26th.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, this isn’t necessary anymore either.


----------



## misstayleigh

Hey hi hello! My name is Taylor, and I'm incredibly new to this site. I am graduating from high school this Thursday, and I'll be attending UCLA in the fall. I attended a high school for the arts, where I "majored" in Creative Writing. ) I enjoy experimental fiction, screenwriting, television writing, and prose poetry. I'm really into film and television -- my favorite movie is Almost Famous, and my favorite show is Hannibal. I'm an ENFJ, an ailurophile, an idealist, and a yogi. You can find me on pretty much any social media site under the same "misstayleigh," and I hope to get to know some of you better! xx


----------



## zeoli

Hey, I'm Noelle. However, I do prefer to go by Oliver.  I just joined yesterday, so I'm still very new here. Where to start...Well, I'm a genderfluid pansexual. I'm a INFP and I kinda really fit the stereotypical idea of one lol. 
I'm a junior in college with a pending history major. I love learning new facts about the world. I am interested in Native American and Asian cultures around the world.  
I don't really watch much tv and if I want to watch a show, I'll just look up an episode on my laptop.  
I have a tumblr that I really only use for tutorials on drawing.  I really love drawing and making pixel art.

I'm not very interesting, though I'm always open to listening to other people and making new friends.  
I do have a skype if anyone wants it. I don't usually voice/video chat unless I've REALLY gotten to know you.  If you'd like to add me, do talk to me a bit first.  I don't just add random people who I've never talked to @u@


----------



## Cam1

Hi! Im Cam, and even though Ive been here a while, I never posted (I dont think haha). Here are some fun facts about me

Favorite color: a dark blue
Favorite number: uhhhh 21?
I am: American
Favorite TBT Member: ties beetween everyone in the line group
Favorite staff member: dont really have one
Favorite place in the world: home
I want to visit: Italy, Spain, England, Canada, a lot of places haha.
Favorite word to use: rip


----------



## Brain.Boy

Hellooo everyone, my name's Isaac. I'm an artist who draws sonic and ponies mostly, but I'm working on my humans and my animal crossing slowly. I have a dA profile, with the username isaacs-collar. 

Favorite color: Purple, Blue, Silver
Favorite number: 9
I am: That one nerdy artist in class the popular kids talk to just to borrow a pencil and never give it back.
Favorite TBT member: I haven't really talked to one specific person here, so I'll just say everyone!~
Favorite staff member: Same here, I haven't really talked to any staff members here. 
Favorite place in the whole wide world: It's a tie between my room, the library, and Chicago.
I want to visit: England.
Favorite nickname I gave out: Potato Lord. My friends on skype call me this, because I LOVE POTATOES.
Favorite word to use: Bloody, with a british accent
Favorite thing about TBT: The community seems supportive and reassuring here. I really should start being more active here. ^^;
Favorite Video Game Character: Sonic the Hedgehog.
What I'm doing right now: Contemplating going back to bed. Long story short, a spier crawled into bed with me and I'm not sure if I killed it or not. But I'm also watching AttackingTucans and JoshJepson's Versus Let's Play of Super Maio Sunshine Rematched.

If anyone wants to chat with me on a regular basis, PM me and I'll give you my skype name. Or you can note me on dA. Those are the two places I'm at the most. Just make sure to say you're form the TBT, so I'm not scared. ^^;


----------



## Miharu

Hello!~ I go by Miharu! I'm really into anime, manga, making GFX, and cosplaying!~ The easiest way to start a long convo with me is if we talk about Akatsuki no Yona, One Piece, Cosplay, Making GFX, Love Live, Yowamushi Pedal, Tate no Yuusha, and probably a few others hahaha! I'm always looking forward to making new friends! > v< Feel free to VM me if you want to chat! ; v; It's nice to meet everyone!~ <3 

(I also just came back from a looonnngggg hiatus since I was super busy with work and school ; v; ) ​


----------



## Opal

Hey, I'm Nia!
Favorite color: Purple
Favorite number: 26/6
I am: Hungarian
Favorite TBT Member: I like everyone :3
Favorite staff member: idk
Favorite place in the world: Forests
I want to visit: I want to go everywhere, but mostly Japan, Australia and California
Favorite word to use: idk


----------



## matt

Good afternoon my name is Matt im male and single and 18 years old
For more information please view my profile! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I'm straight by the way

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I don't bother with cosplay

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't watch much manger and anime but I watch the Simpsons and play acnl as well as pokemon


----------



## nami26

heya there everyone! i'm josh and i am straight and i love pikachu and gal?axy cat...i was born in denver colorado and wan't to move back so bad...im 14 and awesome...


----------



## Lucross

Hi, This thread is a good way to know each other. And as I am knew here, I am going to try to write a little something.

So my name is Luis, I am from France. I am 20 and studying psychology, I'll start my third year in september.

I love food, gaming and I try to find motivation to work-out lately ahah !
I am animal crossing fan but even more of the sims saga. I am actually playing to the sims 4.
I love learning about other cultures, countries, and working on langages skills. I speak english, spanish, portuguese and obviously french.

I could tell a lot more about my self, but yeaaaah I don't know haha. Maybe I am kind of shy sometimes


----------



## Forek

Hello, I don't really tell people stuff about myself but yea

I'm Sayge (parents didn't want me and my brother with the same name lol) and im 13 but people always ask me " How old are you? " i tell them im 13, but they always say " Oh i thought you were 21 " but it's not suprising cuz im like 5'5(ish) so yeah. I have this wierd thing with my leg from when i was 3 where I can't walk very well. It's been on and off throughout the years but this time I've had it for about a year and ahalf straight. I have to walk with a cane mostly and that really sucks cuz i hate bringing it with me. but sometimes i really can't walk so i use a wheelchair and i hate not walking cuz that is really junk. I like to play computer games (mmos aka swtor n stuff) but I can't really play for like a long time cuz sitting down for awhile hurts. the doctors say its arthritis( idk how to spell it lol) And others say it has something to do with my tendons but yeah thats pretty much me. I like playing the guitar and sometimes i like to draw. I have almost no irl friends mostly. I don't really know what else to putinhere but this is pretty much me. n i live in hawaii and thats pretty good oh yeah im a guy lol

i might delete this actually idk


----------



## mintellect

Hi, my name is Diana.  My favorite colors are pastel blue and pastel pink. I love cats and sweets. I live with my mom, and two cats. I like to draw and play video games. I have very few friends but I honestly don't care too much. I Live in New York.

And I can't think of much else.


----------



## Chanyeol

Pika123 said:


> heya there everyone! i'm josh and i am straight and i love pikachu and gal?axy cat...i was born in denver colorado and wan't to move back so bad...im 14 and awesome...



_Hahah I like your post, my boyfriend is called Denver, I always laugh when reading his name, it's so unique :')_

Anyway, I enjoy reading all of yours posts, here is mine!

My name is Kelly, but I usually like to be called by my second name because that is Mary-Jo, or Mary for short.
Kelly is such an overused name and that's rather annoying to me 
I am seventeen years old, my birthday is on the 16th of April, I'm straight and I'm Belgian.

The fact that I'm from Belgium bothers me during AC:NL because others are usually from the other side of the world and I usually play the game during the evening, so that means morning for the most of you, but who plays AC in the morning?

I listen to both rock&metal and kpop. That's a really weird mix, let's say I've always been listening to metal since I was around 9 years old and my dad used to play oldskool music (I'm a huge fan of KISS, Jimi Hendrix, the Beatles and David Bowie). Then I eventually started to watch anime (Loveless, Brother's Conflict, One Piece but no Naruto for me) and that, in some way or another, got me to discover kpop. I always dreamed of having a good penpal around South-Korea/China/Japan but that never became reality, oh well cx
I enjoy the happiness in most kpop songs, they're all so nice but my favourite band is Exo. (Exo-fans will probably already have realised this due to my username on here ^_^)
That should be it, my FC is in situated under my avatar so don't be shy to add me! I'm always open to mails on here. 
~leaves c:


----------



## nami26

Chanyeol said:


> _Hahah I like your post, my boyfriend is called Denver, I always laugh when reading his name, it's so unique :')_
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy reading all of yours posts, here is mine!
> 
> My name is Kelly, but I usually like to be called by my second name because that is Mary-Jo, or Mary for short.
> Kelly is such an overused name and that's rather annoying to me
> I am seventeen years old, my birthday is on the 16th of April, I'm straight and I'm Belgian.
> 
> The fact that I'm from Belgium bothers me during AC:NL because others are usually from the other side of the world and I usually play the game during the evening, so that means morning for the most of you, but who plays AC in the morning?
> 
> I listen to both rock&metal and kpop. That's a really weird mix, let's say I've always been listening to metal since I was around 9 years old and my dad used to play oldskool music (I'm a huge fan of KISS, Jimi Hendrix, the Beatles and David Bowie). Then I eventually started to watch anime (Loveless, Brother's Conflict, One Piece but no Naruto for me) and that, in some way or another, got me to discover kpop. I always dreamed of having a good penpal around South-Korea/China/Japan but that never became reality, oh well cx
> I enjoy the happiness in most kpop songs, they're all so nice but my favourite band is Exo. (Exo-fans will probably already have realised this due to my username on here ^_^)
> That should be it, my FC is in situated under my avatar so don't be shy to add me! I'm always open to mails on here.
> ~leaves c:


awwww.....thsnks...i enjoy reading your Posts too!


----------



## OreoTerror

Hi! I'm Shan. No one ever speaks to me on here unless it's to trade or something, my fault as well since I'm pretty shy. QQ

Favourite color: Yellow
Favourite number: 9
I am: Australian
Favourite TBT member: Idk anyone. :c
Favourite staff member: Idk them either, LMAO.
Favourite place in the whole wide world: A park.
Want to go to Disney with: Friends and family. c:
I want to visit: Rome.
I want to marry: Zendaya
Favourite nickname I gave out: Mr. Tibbles.
Favourite word to use: Oh
Favourite thing about TBT: It's so lively!
Ever won TBT lottery: No. :c


----------



## UmaNation

Hey people!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Hi, I'm Connor. Been here for less than 2 years. My 3rd post on this thread because it's been such a long time.

I'm going to be 15 in October. But I wish it was 16, I WANNA DRIVE!!!
I like old music much more than most stuff these days. My favorites are The Doors, The B-52s, ABBA, and Nirvana. Some artists I like today are Lana Del Rey, Lady Gaga, Azealia Banks, and Julian Casablancas.
Music is my preferred media. I'll listen to anything really, except hardcore country. I'm starting my own band but we don't even exist yet. I don't even know what our name will be. I'll be playing keyboard and backup vocals, and we'll be playing stuff similar to 60s/70s rock.
I'm crazy introverted but I can tolerate people as long as they aren't bigots. That means racist, sexist, homophobic, or anything in between. I'm not judgmental at first, unless you're intolerant. In that case, frankly, you deserve it.
I also collect vinyl.


----------



## Buggy

Hi, I'm Buggy!
Likes: Almost everything
IDK.


----------



## jiny

Hello I'm kawaiix3. I don't really like this name so I'm saving up for username change. So yeah that's it bye.

If you want to learn more, check my profile


----------



## mayorcas

Hi! I'm Cas, and I'm new here. If you want to, go ahead and add me; but just remember to tell me that you've added me and give me your friend code!


----------



## natakazam

i'm 19 i play pokemon cards competitively all over the country and i also like cheese a lot.


----------



## Curry

My name is Curry. I'm 21 and from Kentucky. In addition to loving Animal Crossing, I like to hang out with my friends a lot, they keep me sane and make me happy lol. I am one of the leaders behind Smash Camp, which as an annual summer camp that has been running for 9 years now on the internet to compile many forums to one for an awesome week of fun, I hear it's a lot like TBT fair.

I've been registered for years now, but I only just this summer post-Smash Camp decided to start being a full time active member of TBT after several people convinced me this was the place to be. I can safely say I believe it is and while I do have a group of friends on the forum, I'd very much like to meet with many more of you!


----------



## Ramza

if any of you go on a Disney vacation, I have a job there and it's to potentially yell at you if you aren't following a rule


----------



## AS176

Hey im Arun, im 15 turning 16 in October. I play acnl for fun when I wanna relax, along with some other games. i played it once and really liked how it was slow paced and there was always something to do. I LOVE soccer, i play and follow it, and I like playing video games, doing some volunteering, and hanging with irl friends. Taking life easy and chilling lol. after being on gamefaqs tbt is huge by comparison and there seems to be a lot of cool people on here. im new to it so i don't really know many, so feel free to PM, VM, add or whatever me!


----------



## Henley

Hello,

As I am coming back, it would be a good time to introduce myself.
My name is B?atrice, I am 19 and I am from France. I don't speak English very well but I would like to improve my... English (I swear my French is way better)
I like a lot of things, especially music (everything), books and games. I love Donato Carrisi, who wrotes one of my favorite thriller. I love to go to concerts even if I didn't have the occasion for a while, I've seen Muse, Green Day, Gesaffelstein, C2C, Bruce Springsteen, Placebo, Biga*Ranx and so many more... 
I play WoW and LoL (but I am the worst at this one, I would really like to find someone to teach me xD), and little games like AC, Harvest Moon... Yes I like cute things. 
I am a bit shy, plus the fact that English is not my main language doesn't help at all. 

But please, feel free to talk to me if you want to - I don't bite, and I am nice. (at least I hope)
And I have a funny accent. 

I hope to see you around on the forum!


----------



## mayor-essy

My name is Esmeralda, I'm 24 and from the Netherlands.
I only recently joined so I'm a noob on here. 
I love music.. my favourite genres are probably: death metal, folk metal, Ska, J-pop and Indie rock.
My favourite game series are: animal crossing, harvest moon, fantasy life, Dragon Quest, Fire Emblem and mostly strategy games or rpgs.

Besides gaming and music, I love to doodle. I'm still improving and I hope I can buy a drawing tablet soon,
So I can draw pretty art instead of the horrible doodles I produce on the 3ds.

Uhm.. yeah that's it I guess. Feel free to talk with me or add me.


----------



## device

hi esmeralda


----------



## Albuns

My name is Eric. I'm 15, turning 16 in a little less than a month.
Err... not sure what to say. xD
Well, despite joining in March or whatever, I only started being active on TBT two or so weeks ago. My introduction to it was a roleplay, which I'm not really into, so that was a turnoff.. xD

Most of what I listen to nowadays are jrock and metal.
As for games, I'm pretty fond of pure turn-based RPGs like the M&L series, Pokemon, etc. Though, I am sucker for games with a heartbreaking story like Ni No Kuni or the Mother games.

Sometimes when I'm bored, I tend to just take out a piece of paper and do chicken scratches(sketch, but it can be pretty horrendous at times.) I wish I had a drawing tablet, I'd probably flip up even more, since drawing on a screen feels so unnatural to me, but I think I know at least one person who would appreciate my efforts~

Add me, talk to me, iLonely. Pls.

(Sorry for copying your format, Esmeralda. I'm too uncreative. </3)


----------



## Kess

Zander said:


> I am 26, married, and a father.
> 
> ^_^
> 
> My wife doesnt have a 3/2DS just yet, but that will change soon. Currently we share my town.
> My step-son has a 3ds and his own copy of new leaf
> my son....is only 3



Awww! This is so cute!! You all going to each others towns and watching the firework shows and stuff this made my heart warm :]


----------



## Hamusuta

Hi I'm Hamusuta and I love playing twister with my uncle )))


----------



## Acruoxil

no


----------



## Mikerd

Hi guys!

I'm Mike, 24 years old and I live in the Netherlands.
I've got AC:NL right when it was released, and it's also my first AC I've ever played.
Other games I enjoy: Zelda, Mario, Splatoon, Fire Emblem, Sims 4 and Ace Attorney.
I also enjoy watching comedy/drama series like: Awkward., Once Upon A Time, Orange Is The New Black and many more.
I live together with my boyfriend and we are 5,5 years together now.
I'm a cat lover and we have 2 cats: Bowie & Milo. <3
I used to be a baker, but recently I went back to study Accountancy.


----------



## jiny

hii I'm in sixth grade. I recently joined last month.

Add me. Pls.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Hey I am Dollie, I'm 22 from Canada. I'm a very busy active person always up to something. However I love making new friends, and taking time out for some gaming.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I'm from Watford. Lived in London. I liek getting into arguments online. 14, female. I have no life too


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Bahahahahaha I got my own age wrong!!! I'm 24 born in 1990 I'll be 25 on October 26. Okay so apparently I am also I tad forgetful, well that was embarrassing...Who messes up their own age?!


----------



## riummi

DynosaurDollie said:


> Bahahahahaha I got my own age wrong!!! I'm 24 born in 1990 I'll be 25 on October 26. Okay so apparently I am also I tad forgetful, well that was embarrassing...Who messes up their own age?!



Haha don't worry, you aren't the only one xD I've had to remind myself of mines a few times.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

riummi said:


> Haha don't worry, you aren't the only one xD I've had to remind myself of mines a few times.



Worst part is that I didn't catch it until a day later when I went to see the new posts lol


----------



## milkday

i'm bee, i'm 14 next month, i'm from the uk, i can sorta draw... uhhhhhh..... i am not that interesting?


----------



## cIementine

Ramza said:


> if any of you go on a Disney vacation, I have a job there and it's to potentially yell at you if you aren't following a rule



i actually just got back from one, and luckily, i didn't run into you!!


----------



## dj_mask

Just wanted to say hi!  I took a small hiatus from Animal Crossing but I'm playing the game again and thought I'd show my face on this site again


----------



## brownboy102

Hello. My name is Ajay.
I'm a thirteen year old boy, my birthday is on August 29th. I'm literally starting school in 2 hours.
I'm a proud BC Boy (British Columbia, Canada). I like Nintendo and play some XBox once in a while. I usually stay away from online unless it's on the 3DS.
I live in a family of 7 with my mom, dad, grandparents, and two older sisters. I'm a straight A student but I really think I shouldn't be. I like to watch TV and videos from time to time. I normally play video games.
I play 2 different sports, which are Ball Hockey and Soccer. I play defender and I'll take any position back in soccer, and I'm forward in ball hockey.
My family originates from India, but English is my first language and is what I'm most fluent in.
I think that's enough about me, so thanks for reading this and have a great day.


----------



## jakeypride

Im 18
I prefer Android
I smoke (not cigs)
I play animal crossing all the time
I work at Subway
Graduated this year
Moved to Minneapolis MN US
I pole vaulted for a month
Smashed my hand at work once
Im also a guy


----------



## pafupafu

i thought i posted here but i cant find my post so i guess not ?

im skye and i like touhou, skullgirls, markiplier, cats, and singing. on the hunt for a gf 24/7

edit: goodness i forgot to mention my worship of dan avidan


----------



## tui

i'm sarah, i come from and live in the uk and just started my a-levels
music-wise i love radiohead, the sex pistols, the smiths and joy division, tv show wise i love skins and misfits, and my favourite film & book is requiem for a dream. other than that my favourite authors are irvine welsh and haruki murakami, i'd love to talk about these things if anyone shares an interest in them!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I won't tell you my name. I'm a 16-year old American person who was born in Virginia and I'll be 17 on October 7th. I am a HUGE brony.


----------



## Lily.

Hello! I'm Lily, I'm 13, I live in NJ, and I like jello! ^_^ I'm also always up for a good chat!


----------



## GalacticGhost

I'm SuperStar2361. Not gonna tell you my real name because too much personal info.

I'm 15, I live in the UK, and I enjoy drawing, doing stuff on the internet and playing video games.

Been playing AC since '07, possibly before then. NL was what made me LOVE the series, though.

My favourite villagers are Melba, Felicity, Alfonso, Poppy and Eugene.

I really want Happy Home Designer, Splatoon and Super Mario Maker.

...That's all I can think of.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

my name is melanie, im 14, i love captain america probably more than myself, i am animal crossing trash, and i'm also captain america trash.
 my favorite word is lettuce or saucy, and i have the most ignorant spanish teacher ever 
im in choir and am surprisingly an alto instead of high soprano-- and if i run 10 meters i will probably die

(i'm going to continue so you all can get to know me XD)
 i love hetalia and am probably an otaku wastebin. i have two brothers and i am pansexual
my motto is: don't be so insanye west
 and i hate the word panties

moist is probably the weirdest words i know along with the word juicy
 i love the hobbit and thranduil is the bae.
i wake up at 6 am every morning to play animal crossing; i enjoy drawing and i adore writing saucy fanfictions 
 i dont know what else to say
this is quite a thrilling thread; and i still think screepy and fungry are words-- fungry: effing hungry-- screepy: scary and creepy simultaneously 
 i dont care what you say about my age i will always go into that bouncy house whenever i see one

this concludes my speech 
i love you all


----------



## naelyn

My name is (insert whatever you want) and I'm  20. I enjoy cats and also have an obsession with bells(not the AC currency). I am also in love with the moon.

I have 2 cats. I love them though one is butt.
I can be what ever gender one wishes. But I am only attracted to males. I love boobies though.
I have an intense fear of doctors or anything related especially needles and even more so I.Vs.
I'm quite open-minded and love meeting new people.


----------



## kawaii_princess

Oh goodness I'm terrible when it comes to talking about myself, but I'll give it a shot!

Hi! My name is Bianca, I'm 24, and I'm the kind of person that plays a game for days and then suddenly stop but then goes back to it months later and repeat (ex: Animal Crossing). I love doodling, singing, writing, making crafts, cooking and baking, and helping others when it comes to positivity and self-love. Uh...I like the color green, and I adore pineapples (this has been a thing since I was in high school), I also adore ghost, collect dolls (it's a small collection atm, but it's more of the Equestria Girl dolls), and I love to make new friends! I'm terrible and starting conversations, so if you think we'd be great friends, definitely message me!


----------



## Bloobloop

Hi! My name is Emily, just like my mayor.
-I really enjoy drawing in an anime-ish style and watching anime as well! 
-I'm a girl that loves Nagisa Hazuki <3
-I used to hard-core play Pokemon but recently got out of it (I'm still getting the next game that comes out) 
-I'm rather shy when meeting new people irl, but it's much easier to meet others on TBTF~
-I read books quite often


----------



## HMCaprica

Hi I'm Heather
I'm 38
I'm a musician(of many genres but mostly of rock and electronic you can find my music at:
http://www.reverbnation.com/heathermere
I also LOVE ACNL
addicted to QR codes
I love to help others
I love cats and have two cat towns in ACNL but can't have a real one anymore due to my son's allergies(Had one for years before i had him)
I LOVE Astrophysics, history(British history a lot)
I have 2 kids 19 year old girl (who is in the air force) and 7 year boy.
I don't look nor act my age as I am young at heart. 
I wish I could change the world better then what I do now as I care very deeply for it.
This site is awesome!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## JellyLu

Hi I'm Jessica~

I'm 20, from Florida 
I'm basically married to the love of my life (we're getting married officially after college) <3
I go to college with a major in biology/minor in chemistry with hopes of becoming a geneticist.
I can speak English, French, Korean, and Japanese ^^
I like Android, cats, Pokemon, Animal Crossing, and naps.
My favorite color is red.
Right now I have a thing for Mexican food x:
My favorite music is K-pop 


Nice to get to know everyone!


----------



## smb3master

Hello, I'm Ryan!

I'm 17, hailing from Missouri.
I'm half Scottish.
I'm a DJ, and I'm also leaning to draw.
I play video games in my spare time. (what's that?)
I joined TBT back in the days of olde, but wasn't exactly active back then.
I like many types of music, but that's probably expected.
I'm a big CSI fan.
And lastly, but certainly not least, I'm a proud Furry.

Glad to meet everyone!


----------



## twisty

Hi everybody! I've been on here for over a year, but I just realized that I've never properly introduced myself!

I'm Madison! I'm 20 years old and from Minnesota. I live with my good friends and my BF. B)
I'm a graphic design major, and I work as a waitress. c: I'm also an artist/writer, and will likely be taking time off school soon to pursue my passions. ^^ I hope to start publishing my webcomic in the meantime!!
I really love animation, music, fairytales, and cats! I used to play a lot of videogames, but I don't really have time anymore for non-casual games. ^^" My favorite bands are Mother Mother and M?! And my fave shows are Over the Garden Wall, Twin Peaks, Steven Universe, and X-Files!
I'm also addicted to emojis, someone please stop me.


----------



## meo

I'm 23. I'm from the US. Ohio to be more specific. I'm attending college to eventually get my degree in DMS (ultrasounds). I also work full-time.
My boyfriend and I just bought our first home. So, we're adjusting to all the settling in and getting the place filled little by little. 
I love animals a lot. I have a Neapolitan mastiff (he will be four years in November), a shar-pei (she just turned four months), and three cats.
I enjoy art, anime, films (especially horror, classics/blackandwhite, musicals, and foreign), music, trying new food places (love almost any Asian cuisine but especially Thai), and gaming (mostly console since I don't have a gaming computer yet).
I'm currently trying to learn Vietnamese. It's hard since there aren't a lot of resources in my state/city. I want to learn since my boyfriend's family is Vietnamese. It would be nice to be able to converse with them in viet and also to be able to speak it when we visit Vietnam. Fingers crossed anyhow.

That's about it. :3


----------



## N e s s

Hello everyone~

I am 14 years old, and I am an 8th grader in American education.
I am a type one diabetic.
I have a slight obsession to food


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Hello! I'm Rachel
I am 25 , Born and raised in Texas ,and married. No kids , but two cats.
I love cooking, Reading and playing video games.
Very open minded and have been a vegetarian for 4 years 
Not a lot to say about myself.
I would love to make some friends!


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

Hi!
I'm Dino <w<
Gender: Female (stop calling me him please friends)
Age: 13-16
Favorite Color: White, ||- Light Blue ||
Favorite Animal: Wolf
Favorite Mythical Animal: Dragon
Ethincy/Race: European, White
Hair: Brown ; Long
Best TBT Friend: I... I don't know >w< Penguin ^-^ probably.. Hopefully. 
Personality: I'm nice... I hope. Shy. Anxious.
Favorite Word: Hai or Hon
Favorite AC:NL Villagers: Kyle, Wolfgang, Punchy, Rudy.
If you want to be my friend send me a vm c:
Common Talking Points: Books, AC:NL, Movies, Pets, Animals.
I've been here for a while but I'm not very well-known >w<


----------



## 00jachna

Hey~

I'm Jack, 15 years old and I live in Sweden
Favorite color: Dark Blue
Favorite car: 2006 Cayman S
Favorite band: SR71
Favorite anime: Watamote
Favorite animal: Should be obvious >.>
Favorite ACNL villager: Harry
Favorite pok?mon: Wartortle
Favorite sport: Table Tennis
Favorite book: A week in December


----------



## KittyKawaii

I'm Ava, 14 years old, from Minnesota (US).
Favorite color is grey, and I like to sit and think for most of my free time... yeah, I'm not that creative XP
I've been here for about a month, I don't really know most of you tho :S


----------



## Duellym

I'm David 
I'm 15
I am taking autoboy in school
I like jeeps
And ford
I have no life 
And I'm from Boston
Wicked awesome


----------



## Hermione Granger

My name is a lie. John lennon is my least favorite beatles member.


----------



## radioloves

I'm usually a chill villain


----------



## Shawna

*All About Me*

*Basic Information*
Name: Shawna
Birthday: June 9th
Age: 17
Gender: Female
Hair Color: Brunette
Eye Color: Hazel

*Favorite Things*
Color: Pink
Holiday: Christmas
Season: Spring
Food: French Fries
Drink: Pepsi
Ice Cream Flavor: Neapolitan
TV Show: Spongebob
Movie: Cast Away
School Subject: Floral Design
Song: Came Sail Away
Animal Crossing Song: K.K. Oasis
Animal Crossing Species: Kangaroo
Animal Crossing Villager: Astrid

*Other Information About Me*
Siblings: One Younger Brother
Graduating: June 3, 2016
Dream Job: Florist


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Name: Marcey
Birthplace: Isle Hurricane
Language: OJZU


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Hello!
David
13 (14 in some days!)
19/November/2001
Brony
Splatoon and SSB4 player!
Yandere lover <3
Tsundere and Kuudere hater
NO i will never show my face. Keep dreaming
From Mexico City
Buysexual everytime i buy a amiibo,i start having orgasms in best buy/mall...
King of Lazyness!
Shy af but pretty energetic when i meet someone
I like drawing and cooking!
I HATE dancing or worse SINGING
Nin gamer without life since 2006
Weeaboo without life since 2011
Nice to meet you!


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Ummmm
Name: Ew no
Age: You will never know XD
Bday: April 24th
My first AC game was City Folk cuz my cousins got it for me for my like 5th or 6th bday and I became obsessed, thanks cousins wouldn't be here if you never got me the game XD
I have loved Pok?mon since I was like 5, again thanks to my cousins XD
First Anime: AOT
Favorite Color: Red

Will edit more later


----------



## Cariicarky

I'm female. I LOVE Steven Universe, kittens, corgis, rain, sushi, and Animal Crossing.

I also like to act like a French ninja mime from Japan, but that's a whole different story.


----------



## Greggy

✽ My username is Greggy, because that's my current ACNL mayor's nickname is. His actual name is Gregory. You can call me with my username!
  ✽ My village name had always been Archmell. It's something I made up, and I think it was a pretty name. I had a couple of town name ideas in my sleeve, but they reached the character limit. Sorry Floradale and Seaferros! Nice name, but you don't fit.
  ✽ I have a weak spot for rabbit and squirrel villagers! I've always loved rabbits and squirrel villagers have an irresistibly cute bouncy tails. I have a soft spot for Jock and Cranky types, I also like a few Lazy and Uchi types. My favorite villagers are Snake and Genji, because jock rabbits! Sterling, Knox, Ken, Elvis, Klaus, and Doc are also cool in my book.
  ✽ I play ACNL a lot of times now. I've keep on restarting my game when things get too stressful or I get too busy and depressed to take care of my village. I wish I could've taken care of my village more.
  ✽ Why do I play Animal Crossing? My old friend had a Gamecube before and he lets his friends play Animal Crossing sometimes (ahhhh, the Morning Aerobics and Islanders. How nostalgic). He's the same friend that played the likes of Harvest Moon and Monster Rancher, he was a peaceful type. I don't own a game console for a long time, until I owned a 3DS and found out that there's an Animal Crossing game for 3DS. So, I began to play Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Too bad I lost communication with my old friend. I wonder if he plays New Leaf now.
  ✽ I like to draw! I'm still not good, but I'm trying to improve. I have a Miiverse you find that out yourself where I share my ACNL in-game experiences and some drawings. I'm the one who keeps on making the error of giving Dotty a nose. I never learn, huh? I enjoy looking for inspirations and references.
  ✽ I like Steven Universe, Gravity Falls, and Over The Garden Wall. I'm also quite fond of Cheburashka and Moomin.
  ✽ I don't ship so often, but when I do ship something with passion, it's a crack/slash ship. I'm a bit of a rotten person.
  ✽ I have a guilty pleasure to read bad fanfictions, listen to dramatic reading of so-bad-it's-good stuff, and play drinking games alone. It's my way to get rid of my depression for a short while!
  ✽ I think that bunny from Nintendo Badge Arcade is cute. Oh Nintendo, making me so attached over pink rabbits!


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm Andrew.  I'm 26. I'm from the St. Louis area.  I'm a teacher and I play music in my church's music ministry.  I just enjoy doing what I do.


----------



## Kaioin

AndyP08 said:


> I'm Andrew.  I'm 26. I'm from the St. Louis area.  I'm a teacher and I play music in my church's music ministry.  I just enjoy doing what I do.



Oh nice, what do you teach?

I'm considering applying for teacher training at some point after I finish this final year of uni...I really want to (would be to teach the new computer science curriculum in the UK), but I'm seriously considering whether I'd be better off waiting a couple of years first...just to get some additional industry experience.


----------



## Sugilite

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> Hi!
> I'm Dino <w<
> Gender: Female (stop calling me him please friends)
> Age: 13-16
> Favorite Color: White, ||- Light Blue ||
> Favorite Animal: Wolf
> Favorite Mythical Animal: Dragon
> Ethincy/Race: European, White
> Hair: Brown ; Long
> Best TBT Friend: I... I don't know >w< Penguin ^-^ probably.. Hopefully.
> Personality: I'm nice... I hope. Shy. Anxious.
> Favorite Word: Hai or Hon
> Favorite AC:NL Villagers: Kyle, Wolfgang, Punchy, Rudy.
> If you want to be my friend send me a vm c:
> Common Talking Points: Books, AC:NL, Movies, Pets, Animals.
> I've been here for a while but I'm not very well-known >w<




how are you between 13 and 16
which one is it

- - - Post Merge - - -

 Anyhoe 
My name is Diamond. But people call me Dia,Dime, Princess or Princessa
I'm 16
My favorite color is Pink
I'm a digital artist and seeking to do animation soon
I love chanel, prada, gucci and cute things
I like magical girls, steven universe etc
I can sound rude but that's who I am. But once people start to know me I'm bubbly and sometimes dippy. 
My father is Japanese my mother is African.


----------



## Soraru

Hello peeps!

I go by Masika.| I am an 18 year old aspiring cartoonist who ironically, hates drawing sometimes.
I will be one of those people who will hate my future job with a passion.

I do play ACNL often, alongside Tomodachi Life.
I am a huge Legend of Zelda fan. Ocarina of Time N64 was the very first video game I played.

I'm currently writing a story with intent on publishing it and a webcomic.
(But that will take a while.)

But everything I said above will have to be kicked off of my priority list because college. 
Dammit.

Oh and I'm also half japanese half african. ;D 

*highfives Sugilite*


----------



## jiny

Hi >.<

*Name:* Ella Marie. But you can just call me Ella or Sugar, (my username is Sugarella so.. I go by Sugar or Ella.)
*Gender:* I am a female!
*Age:* I am 11. But I'll turn 12 in April!
*Hobbies:* I usually come on here, or play Tomodachi Life. I play ACNL once in a blue moon now. I used to play it 24/7.
*Likes:* I like to write short stories, read, hang out with friends, or draw! (Even though I'm not the best at drawing lmao)
*Dislikes:* I don't like cursing, songs that are suggestive, or broccoli.
*Favorite Foods:* macaroni, chips, caramel apples, Nutella, donuts...
So yeah that's basically who I am. My ethnicity is half American, half Hispanic. Both of my parents were born in Mexico, as I was born in U.S.


----------



## seliph

I'm Kai or Kaiden and I'm a POS


----------



## raeyoung

Yo!
*Name:*Niji Kawaii "Cat Whisperer" Nymphia aka Gamer Tot. Just call me Niji, Gamer Tot, or just Tot.
*Favorite Foods:*Noodles, Pizza, Junk Food, Mashed Potatoes, Corn, Meatballs, Meatloaf, Ice cream, cookies, brownies, doughnuts... it could go on for days.
*Gender:*Female
*Likes:*Pokemon, TLOZ, AC:NL, Video Games, Art, Parties, and more!
*Dislikes:*Green beans, peas, cussing, inappropriateness, and bullies.
*Extra:*I am a Pokemon Trainer, Mayor, Minecrafter, Comedian, Blogger, Party Animal, Artist, Optimist, Writer, Champion in Pokemon, Leader of the League of Champions, the Derpiest in the world, and much more. Just ask! :3
*Note: Don't be afraid to talk to me, I'll listen! :3*


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Time to do it Again!
*Name*:Jetix/Sanichudow/Jet/David or Dev. You can call me whichever your like!
*Gender*:Male
*Age*:14
*Hobbies*:Be here 22/7  ragequit  play splatoon/mario maker/acnl
*Likes*: The whole Nintendo world,Sonic (but more reasonably Shadow) drawing (even through im sh!t i still think one day my art will be worth 100 tbt :-: ) ,Parties, Cold and Cloudy Days
*Dislikes*: Smartasses, MAINCRAFT, FNAF fan base, Hot and sunny days, Automatic level on mario maker.
*Ethincy/Race*: Mexican/White
*Extra stuff*: Learner Drawer, Squid stuck in A-, Constructor of Mario Levels, ACNL Player crazy for Poncho, Future constructor of HHD houses, Sonic Lover.
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

*Name:* Flaming_Oceans/Flaming/Jackie - I'd prefer being called Flaming
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 12 - 13 in a few weeks
*From:* Canada
*Likes:* Making GFX(!), Anime, Manga, reading, writing, YouTube, Minecraft(!), TBT Forums, Flight Rising(!), my friends

*Fact:* I'm called a boy on the Internet AND in real life! I actually don't mind, though. xD


----------



## Llust

posted here back when i was in my weeaboo phase, so its time for an update
*names* - mi/sydney/shidonii. mi is my official/legal name, but nobody calls me by that; sydney is the name people know me as irl; shidonii is what i go by on the internet, and its basically the japanese version of sydney
*things you should know about me* - be a btch, get a btch
*addictions* - american horror story, drawing, gfx designing
*guilty pleasure* - evan peters & yaoi
*race *- vietnamese
*residing in* - seattle, washington


----------



## lazyislander

i'm a 19 year old girl who currently resides in ny! i love animal crossing (which was a given lol), the walking dead, horror movies, and reading. i'm really sarcastic and have a very dry sense of humor. nonetheless, i'm still a really nice gal just trying to make some friends. so don't be shy, holla at ya girl.


----------



## EtchaSketch

I have the name of a certain Disney princess, I'm 15, and I'm the biggest dork

Favorite color: Pink. But not bubblegum pink, and not hot pink: that nice, almost-salmon-with-a-hint-of-red pink. 
Favorite band: At the moment, Coldplay. But I love love love indie rock and alternative artists. 
Favorite show: Steven Universe. Sometimes I walk around rapping Garnet's funky fresh rap (I'm so sorry I'm lame forget I said that)
Favorite animal: Kiwi Birds are angels with small wings
Favorite ACNL villager: Vesta! I also love Deirdre
Favorite pok?mon: Zubat and Spinda (I can't choose between them. They're precious)
Favorite sport: Does trying to think of what to draw half the time count? Because it's a sport for me. 

Oh and one of my most aspired dreams is to become an animator, a really really amazing one who will one day help people through my animations and even create new technology to showcase animated films<3 I also make it a goal to make everyone around me feel beautiful, because people absolutely deserve it. Everyone is beautiful to me, no more and no less. 

Well um, this isn't really interesting probably? But regardless, anyone can come talk to me if they think they can put up with my dorko self. Iloveyouguysbye


----------



## asuka

Sugilite said:


> how are you between 13 and 16
> which one is it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyhoe
> My name is Diamond. But people call me Dia,Dime, Princess or Princessa
> I'm 16
> My favorite color is Pink
> I'm a digital artist and seeking to do animation soon
> I love chanel, prada, gucci and cute things
> I like magical girls, steven universe etc
> I can sound rude but that's who I am. But once people start to know me I'm bubbly and sometimes dippy.
> My father is Japanese my mother is African.



i love your name ' u '


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Hi, I'm Maple~ (no thats not my real name i just prefer to not share it~)

I'm just some dork who obsesses over little things. 
      Here's some things about me : D
I'm American 
My favorite color is brown (yeah i know soooo creative)
I'm extremely obsessive :T
My favorite show is Hetalia~ 
My favorite animals are polar bears and moose!
I LOOOVEEEE MAPLE SYRUP omg
My favorite foods are pancakes, lamb, tomatoes, and bread.
I'm very skiddish. :'D
I am extremely timid and awkward. 

Yeah, that's all about me. 
I'm so awkward ack 
bye


----------



## nami26

Hi my real name is Josh
I was born in Denver, Colorado and I now live in PA.
I love tiramisu
I love teriyaki with rice
I love cats
I love Pikachu
im American and German
im kinda outspoken with my opinions
I love video games
my fav show is the jimmy fallon show
I have brown hair and glasses
basically it


----------



## innerutopia

Hello friends! My name is Amanda.
I'm Canadian, born in Ontario but raised and currently living in New Brunswick.
I'm a third-year university student (English major, Drama Studies minor).
My favourite band is Marianas Trench.
I'm a cat person but I really like dogs too.
Along with ACNL, my favourite games are Pokemon, Harvest Moon, and Persona 4. 
Coffee is bae.
Ummm, I dunno! If you wanna know anything, just ask!


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

Hello!  I'm Brooke and I just joined TBT yesterday!
I'm an Aussie, so I can not relate at all to anyone else's feeling of freezing to death right now, I'm just here trying not to die of dehydration.
I'm 16 years old.
Nirvana is my favourite band, and I'm looking for recommendations of good rock bands, because I've only just started listening to rock music and so far I like it much more than pop.
My favourite show is How to Get Away with Murder (I'm not up-to-date on it though, so no spoilers!)
I'm a dog person through and through, but for some reason my favourite villager on Animal Crossing is a cat (Tangy).
My favourite animal in the real world is my new dog Phoenix.
I play guitar and violin, and I'm learning to sing.
I also know more about Harry Potter than Australian history.  And I'm really shy.
If you ever want to chat and think you can put up with me being awkward, come talk to me!

Also, I just wanted to warn you that I'm a huge Grammar Nazi, but I'll try my hardest not to correct your grammar or spelling.


----------



## Dreamkazoo

what up. 

s'kaze. 
I used to roll on here by the name Vaati227 back in... 2010 or something.

been lurkin.


----------



## Darkwind

Dreamkazoo said:


> what up.
> 
> s'kaze.
> I used to roll on here by the name Vaati227 back in... 2010 or something.
> 
> been lurkin.



hahey! found my old account. Still works shiny and new as ever. I'll just.... have to wait to change my name i guess... though.
hm.


----------



## kelpy

made a new post :|


----------



## ACNLover10

Same
You can call me Acnlover10 or Acnlover
I like pie
I like the blues
I love chocolate and vanilla cake (ice cream cake too)
I'm not a fan of anime
I like the forums
I'm super active
I love ketchup chips
I'm on here every day
Looking for tbt to get a animated avatar (and username change)
I do trades
Can't wait until Christmas
Will accept friend requests
I love drawing
Don't spam me with pms.

Hope to meet you all!


----------



## thrillingprince

im transgender and i identify as a boy, i like memes and anime and drawing


----------



## TakenByTheWind

My name is Lindsey. I'm a pretty free spirited, happy, loving person.
I adore Animal Crossing and have been playing for YEARS
although, I can never seem to keep a town longer than a year... 
I also love Pokemon and RPG games. I'm a female and I'm 21. 
<3


----------



## 00jachna

I'm 15 and I live in a dump in Sweden.
I usually spend my days inside talking to people online and procastinating homework.
My existence is indeed rather pointless.
I enjoy marine life quite alot.


----------



## Frozenbanana00

My name is Shaun and besides going to work during the week, I spend most of my time at home, watching movies/videos and playing games, talking to my best friend in America. I go to the cinema if there's anything on I like. I'm from Scotland, female and I'll be 21 in February.


----------



## BaileyEloise

Uwah~
My name is Bailey! I'm a 20 (Soon to be 21) year old university student! I'm currently studying music education! Cause I want to be a music teacher! I'm just going to fill out a little thingy here about myself
Name: Bailey Eloise
Nickname(s): Bail, Kitten (My Bf), Boog, Trash :')
Star Sign: Aquarius
Gender: Female
Height:  5′ 8″
Sexual Orientation: Pansexual? I don't know. I like everyone tbh. 
Favorite Color: GREEN <3<3<3<3
Time right now: 1:45PM (13:45) 
Current Location: My mother's bedroom
Average hours of sleep: It goes from 2-4 hours to 9-12 hours honestly, my sleeping schedule is effed :') Aaaaaand I start back at uni next week so I mean. Oh well.
Lucky Number: 2 or 13
Last thing I googled: "Negg Cave Solver" From Neopets. Because I've had my account for almost 14 years now. And neopets never gets old.
Number of blankets I sleep under: one. Maaaaayyybe two if its a cold night (Thank you California and your hot a** weather.
Favorite fictional character(s): JFC I HAVE SO MANY. UHH. Sherlock Holmes/John Watson are my fave of all faves tho. 
Favorite band(s)/artist(s): Adele, BTS (kpop), Super Junior (kpop), P!ATD, Green Day, MCR, FOB, and really I just listen to a lot of stuff so :') ALSO: Like. All neoclassical composers and romantic/classical composers
What I?m wearing: A big ol' blue sweater and fluffy PJ pants.
Random Fact: I have been playing violin for 13 years now. I absolutely love it and want to teach either middle or high school and eventually be a stay at home mom <3


----------



## StrawberryTiger

Dunno if I did an introduction of some sorts at some point but here goes.

'ello all, I'm StrawberryTiger.

Joined: Last December (2015).

Started AC:NL: During the mids of December (2015).

Favourite villagers from my own town: Flora, Boomer, Chops, Rory, Sylvia and slightly Harry.

Likes: Drawing, animations, comics, music (ex. They Might Be Giants, Simon & Garfunkel, 70's-80's disco, kind of a mixed person in music), reading (at times), summer/spring, candy, my lovely little 3DS, watching at videos (LPs, animal videos, info videos, domino videos), history, cultures etc.

Dislikes: The taste of pumpkins, mean people, depressing autumns.

Favourite animals: Tigers, big cats in general, frogs, birds... Anything I find cute/cool.

Other stuff: It's been really nice here, I hope it stays like that


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

Hi! I'm a 13 year old girl named Yuna born in the U.S. with Korean parents 
I love ACNL and also Smash Bros. My favorite games.
I like video games, drawing and singing.


----------



## Miii

I'm Devon, I'm 22, I'm a hairstylist, I love to crochet (and am going to learn to knit soon!), I love to draw and make pixel art, and plan to dabble in fashion design, game design and some programming ^~^ I have two cats named Tetris and Lucy and they wake me up every morning by sitting on me and meowing really loud because they're fat and want moar food.


----------



## CuteYuYu

My name is Yujin, friends call me YuYu, & I'm 18 years old c: I'm a korean American and since I'm an only child, my hobbies consists mostly of gaming, drawing, and hanging out with myself.. lol that sounds so sad. I love making people happy & I plan on majoring in graphic design~


----------



## hzl

I'm Hazel
I'm an artist from Manchester UK, I've just graduated with a degree and currently on a graduate scholarship which I was awarded and have my own studio space based in Salford. I also work as a support worker caring for people with brain injuries to help pay rent on a house that I now live in with my partner of 7 years. I also want my own dog and cats because I cannot be without animals
I've already said way too much

Hi


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I'm married to my best friend, have two dogs and a rescue bunny, I am obsessed with video games, James Spader (circa 1985? YOWZA!), animals, and writing. I'm hoping to have my first novel published within the year and...yeah.

*waves*


----------



## Anine

HopeForHyrule said:


> I'm married to my best friend, have two dogs and a rescue bunny, I am obsessed with video games, James Spader (circa 1985? YOWZA!), animals, and writing. I'm hoping to have my first novel published within the year and...yeah.
> 
> *waves*



Ohhh you're writing a novel? Damn, that's so cool. What's it gonna be about?


----------



## A l i c e.

I'm a 15 year old girl who lives in California.
I like: Reading, baking, playing video games, memes, spending  time online, and spending time with and making friends c:
I dislike: School, school, school, and did I say school? 
My favorite food: Sesame chicken
Favorite color: Blue
Currently doing?: I'm learning German atm, along with crocheting a blanket :]
Other: Hmm.. My friend recently moved away, but she's a member here on the forums : D. Feel free to say hi or chat with me ^^


----------



## NursePhantump

ey lmao I'm the Nurse and Imma just give a list of things here bc why not

Age: 17 (turning 18 in august wooooooo)
Likes: memes, animal crossing, cute pastel things, incredibly spooky scary things, and naps.
Dislikes: Prejudice people, people who refuse to accept other peoples opinions (that aren't harming other people), and mostly school.
Favorite Color: Pink, like rly pastel pink tho
Favorite Villager: Stitches
Least Favorite Villager: COCO and currently I hate Beardo
Relationship Status: Taken somehow i know it shocked me too
Sexuality: yes
Gender: demigirl
Pronouns: They/them they/them I swear to god please use they and them pronouns if you can

das it have fun *throws sparkles*


----------



## Jade_Amell

Age: Old.
Likes: Books, video games, puppies, chocolate and coffee and bacon.
Dislikes: Donald Trump
Fave Color: Mint Green
Relationship Status: Taken
Gender: Female


----------



## teshima

Name: Erica/Yin
Ethnicity: Chinese (shanghainese!)
Age: 8
Likes: being a weeb, girls, chocolate, sports, doing my eye makeup, sleeping, illustration + graphic design
Dislikes: anime, kpop, memes I FUKNIG HATE MEMES IF I EVER SEE PEPE AGAIN IM KMS
Favorite color: turquoise
Favorite song: Cough syrup
Favorite villager: Agnes
Dream villager: Zucker
Gender: female
Sexuality: lesbian


----------



## Kimbrel

Sup 
Name: Jim
Age:16
Gender:It's not that difficult to find out
Hobbies:Watching/writing about sports and Animal Crossing.


----------



## treetops

i am a complete weirdo who comes from the land down under. i adore all kinds of animation and would love to do a job around it one day, as silly as it sounds. im also a fan of video games, writing, dogs and drawing. i dont have much confidence in my ability to draw, but i dont think my art is the absolute worst either.

as stupid as it sounds, ive always wanted to make friends with other people. im too nervous to do so however, so as such i tend to keep to myself. i dont think ive had a friend ever since i started high school, come to think of it, but thats beside the point. i do hope i make at least one friend here.. uwu


----------



## Finnian

Wowie I wanna do this!

I'm Brittney. I'm 22. I draw a lot. I'm engaged but basically married. I can finally afford my own place!!!!! I really like collecting anime/video game crap. I'm currently totally OBSESSED with Tales of Zestiria and those gay ruin nerds. I really like brownies right now for some reason?? I spend way too much time on the internet. No really I just made some brownies and I'm like halfway done with them. UGHHH. I'm a pretty nice person? I make stuffed animals and sell my art for a living?? I'm always cold and if I didn't have to pay utilities, I'd have my heater running at like 78 degrees F nonstop.

???

Idk.


----------



## chillin

Hola!

I'm chil (I wonder how this name stuck for so long), and I'm Croatian! I'm 14 years old, and would like to draw comics for a living one day... Or design games! Or _make_ games!

I speak 3 languages!

I really like underwater creatures, especially deep sea fish (although it's hard to find good documentaries or reading material on those... if you have any, message me!). But I'm even more fond of cats (I have a normal housecat now, used to have a siamese).

I like listening to all sorts of music (which are usually polar opposites, LOL)! My most favorite pieces must be The Blue Danube Waltz and the entirety of Peer Gynt and the Nutcracker; as for EDM, I love Madeon, Haywyre, Caravan Palace, Mr Fijiwiji, Flux Pavilion, Porter Robinson... You name it!

My favorite cartoon... It's been so long since I properly watched one, but uh, Pucca was my FAVORITE back in the day!

My favorite comics is are, of course, "More Than Meets The Eye" by IDW and "Hawkeye" (2012 I believe).

It's hard to determine my favorite game; Far Cry 3 is one of them though.

My favorite colors are blue, green and gray!

My  favorite artists are harteus, Lois van Baarle, and Alex Milne!

I consider myself a pretty nice and enthusiastic person! If you just wanna chat, feel free to PM me or redirect me to the chat!


----------



## FleuraBelle

Favourite color: Purple and blue
Favourite number: 7
I am: American
Favourite place in the whole wide world: Tokyo or any place in Japan
Want to go to Tokyo with: My best friends: Sarah and Max
I want to visit (besides Tokyo): Florida again XD
I want to marry: Yashiro Isana from the anime, K
My Nickname: Skweekerz
Favourite word to use: what
Favourite thing about TBT: The villager trade and how easy it is to make friends
Gender: Female
Name: Heloise


----------



## pacemaker

i'm a sixteen year old girl whose voice breaks on a daily basis and constantly sweats. everyone who's skyped me thought i was a boy, which is kind of understandable. i have a wide range of interests, including everything from village-burning dragons to hello kitty. art's basically the only school-related thing i care about. i'm apostolic!! love every minute of it.

i try and go out of my way to help people, but i'm ignorant in a lot of areas, and don't think before the words leave my mouth, so i sometimes make matters worse. i love reptiles, and own two leopard geckos. they're my babies! i'm hideously clumsy, and my knees usually stay banged up. i'd much rather be outside than inside, but my 3DS follows me, who'd have thought it? i'm kind of a sucky student due to the fact i have an attention span of a heavily caffeinated chihuahua. i've sort of grown out of my introvert stage, but i have very little real-life friends anyways, so. i space out a lot, which reminds me, i'm a little obsessed with space itself. i saw the big dipper once and i about peed myself. 

i have a very tacky fashion sense, seriously. i look like a 12 year old hipster with my pokemon graphic tees and bright red skinny jeans. aside from abhorring class presentations and public speaking, my fears aren't all that conventional. i like snakes, spiders, and flying in an airplane's the bomb. emetophobia's the only thing i really struggle with.

i adooore animation, and will hopefully be able to find a job as an animator, illustrator, comic book artist, or something of that sort.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Hello! I'm Voltaire, also known to my internet friends as Link. I'm 21 and a college kid, and boy do I love me some video games. I'm a nerd raised on Nintendo games, but I love video game history and research into it far too much than is normal. I also love the ocean. 

I also love coding and looking into game data for things! I love fiddling around with Nintendo game coding. ^0^ it's a hobby of mine!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

one thing you should know about me is that im a genius and im crazy


----------



## Maelawni

Oh, I'd love to get to know some people on here! *o* 'Sup y'all! c:

Some info about me: My name's Wendy and I'm 20 years old. I love reading books, writing my own stories (that I hope and dream will become books someday lol), blogging, and of course playing Animal Crossing. ♥

Add me if you wanna chat and stuff and maybe we can play ACNL together too!

Also, I'm gonna reply to a few of the posts here; just saying in advance lol. xD


----------



## teshima

im yin im 5'5 and i always make myself look stupid on the internet (but i never realize until the morning after i write the incriminating post).


----------



## Maelawni

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Hello! I'm Voltaire, also known to my internet friends as Link. I'm 21 and a college kid, and boy do I love me some video games. I'm a nerd raised on Nintendo games, but I love video game history and research into it far too much than is normal. I also love the ocean.
> 
> I also love coding and looking into game data for things! I love fiddling around with Nintendo game coding. ^0^ it's a hobby of mine!


Oh yay, a fellow person in their 20's! :3 Haha.
Sorry if that's weird for me to say - it's because I play on Tortimer Island a lot online and I've met SO MANY KIDS who are just like, "o_o" when they ask me my age and I tell them I'm 20.
I've even had a kid say I'm a liar because "no person in their 20's would waste their time playing ACNL." 
Had me laughing. But anyway, what was your first Nintendo game?  And you play around with Nintendo game coding?!
That's cool! I wouldn't even know how lol.


----------



## teshima

Maelawni said:


> Oh yay, a fellow person in their 20's! :3 Haha.
> Sorry if that's weird for me to say - it's because I play on Tortimer Island a lot online and I've met SO MANY KIDS who are just like, "o_o" when they ask me my age and I tell them I'm 20.
> I've even had a kid say I'm a liar because "no person in their 20's would waste their time playing ACNL."
> Had me laughing. But anyway, what was your first Nintendo game?  And you play around with Nintendo game coding?!
> That's cool! I wouldn't even know how lol.



A lot of people here are in their 20s  I'd say at least a third?

(at least a third of the people I've met)


----------



## Maelawni

pacemaker said:


> i'm a sixteen year old girl whose voice breaks on a daily basis and constantly sweats. everyone who's skyped me thought i was a boy, which is kind of understandable. i have a wide range of interests, including everything from village-burning dragons to hello kitty. art's basically the only school-related thing i care about. i'm apostolic!! love every minute of it.
> 
> i try and go out of my way to help people, but i'm ignorant in a lot of areas, and don't think before the words leave my mouth, so i sometimes make matters worse. i love reptiles, and own two leopard geckos. they're my babies! i'm hideously clumsy, and my knees usually stay banged up. i'd much rather be outside than inside, but my 3DS follows me, who'd have thought it? i'm kind of a sucky student due to the fact i have an attention span of a heavily caffeinated chihuahua. i've sort of grown out of my introvert stage, but i have very little real-life friends anyways, so. i space out a lot, which reminds me, i'm a little obsessed with space itself. i saw the big dipper once and i about peed myself.
> 
> i have a very tacky fashion sense, seriously. i look like a 12 year old hipster with my pokemon graphic tees and bright red skinny jeans. aside from abhorring class presentations and public speaking, my fears aren't all that conventional. i like snakes, spiders, and flying in an airplane's the bomb. emetophobia's the only thing i really struggle with.
> 
> i adooore animation, and will hopefully be able to find a job as an animator, illustrator, comic book artist, or something of that sort.



Aw, I feel you about your voice sounding like a boy!
I'm 20 but people (even my parents) say I sound a lot like my 14 year old brother, who's voice is starting to crack a bit.
Idk...doesn't make me feel too good lol. :')
But besides that, your fashion sense sounds rather cute!
And yeah, a lot of people fear public speaking. 
The more you do it, though, the better you get! You may even start loving it the more you do it, haha! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



teshima said:


> A lot of people here are in their 20s  I'd say at least a third?
> 
> (at least a third of the people I've met)




Well, that's good then. 8) 
On Tortimer Island you'd think almost no adults play Animal Crossing lol. xD

And I saw your post saying you're 8...?! Is that true or was it a joke? I can't tell so sorry if it's supposed to be obvious! x_x;


----------



## teshima

> Well, that's good then. 8)
> On Tortimer Island you'd think almost no adults play Animal Crossing lol. xD
> 
> And I saw your post saying you're 8...?! Is that true or was it a joke? I can't tell so sorry if it's supposed to be obvious! x_x;



lol don't worry, I was just kidding. That would be kind of scary. I am pretty young tho haha


----------



## Maelawni

teshima said:


> lol don't worry, I was just kidding. That would be kind of scary. I am pretty young tho haha



Are you in high-school then? 
It's okay if you don't wanna disclose your age though! :]
And ahhh you love chocolate!! I mean I guess a lot of people do lol but have you heard of Godiva chocolate?
In recent years they've been declining in quality but I used to be sooo OBSESSED.
Spent $60 on a box of their chocolates lmao. No regrets.


----------



## Peanutcrossing

Hey, I haven't been very active on this recently so I'm going to introduce myself.
I'm Lauryn, I'm 14, and I live in the UK. I also like Animal Crossing and Nintendo/gaming in general (especially tLoZ series!) 
I'm kind of boring, so there's not much more for me to say. I'm trying to find more time to play Animal Crossing in between my odd sleeping habits and school-related stuff.
I actually feel much more open talking to people over this than I do in real life because I'm generally very shy and just awkward.

Also, just thought I'd put it out in the open that I like giraffes.



pacemaker said:


> emetophobia's the only thing i really struggle with.



I also am emetophobic! It's horrible, especially when someone in my family gets sick and I end up confining myself to my bedroom for a week -.-


----------



## Elov

Age: Turning 19 in a few days
Likes: Animal crossing, internet, cartoons, anime, dogs, games, basically anything that takes my mind off reality.
Dislikes: Doing stuff. Going out. People. Parties. Leaving the house. Cleaning. School. Driving. ugh.
Favorite Color: Black and red, really into midnight blue as well.
Favorite Villager: Fang. He's the best bae. 
Least Favorite Villager: I don't really have a least favorite.
Favorite shows: No particular order just some shows I enjoy watching... Adventure time, hunter x hunter, fairy tail, Game of Thrones, MLP, Regular show, Louie, One punch man, steven universe, king of the hill, american dad, breaking bad, too lazy to list anymore. I basically watch mostly cartoons and anime, but once in awhile I'll watch shows geared towards adults, if someone convinces me to watch it.
Relationship Status: In a relationship, living with my bf.
Sexuality: Straight
Gender: Female


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

age: 15 
Personality: shy little Gaming nerd in the corner :I
Relationship: I have a boyfriend <3 
Mental Issues: ADHD, Mesophonia and I have a autism called Asperger's 
Likes: ACNL, MLP:FIM, Tomodachi Life, Super Smash Bros., Pokemon
Dislikes: VERY ANTI-BULLYING, certain sounds


----------



## Zenxolu

Age: 23

Personality: I like to discuss about my interest with people other than that i remain quiet.

Likes: Playing vidya games, Listening to most music mostly Video game soundtracks, interacting with fellow gamers, a few internet memes here and there.

Dislikes: Frigid cold weather, Drama.

Sports: I've been following the Chicago Blackhawks for almost a six years.

Things about me: I am the nicest dude you'll ever meet, at times I'll sound like my words are not making sense because I tend to either finish a sentence in one breath or my brain and mouth do not cooperate well (no it's not a sickness i tend to do this), I like me a good M rated game, I like watching a few streamers on le twitch. I once won jackpot on a deal or no deal arcade game. Fallout games are currently my all time favorite.

But enough about me tell me about you.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Er, hello? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Zenxolu, Omg, most people call me a drama queen. *You write me on hate list*


----------



## pixemi

Hello! I'm 20 and I study graphic design. I am quite a shy person by I really like talking with people, hearing them out and getting to know them uvu 
I love watching shows and cartoons, playing acnl and pokemon! I am not a very competitive playing with pokemon, i am more about collecting, catching them all and bonding! uvo
I also love drawing! I used to play table tennis a lot, too!
cats are great and acnl should have shark villagers!!


----------



## Maelawni

pixemi said:


> Hello! I'm 20 and I study graphic design. I am quite a shy person by I really like talking with people, hearing them out and getting to know them uvu
> I love watching shows and cartoons, playing acnl and pokemon! I am not a very competitive playing with pokemon, i am more about collecting, catching them all and bonding! uvo
> I also love drawing! I used to play table tennis a lot, too!
> cats are great and acnl should have shark villagers!!



Ahh, you seem adorable! >w<
I'm the same with Pokemon...not very competitive and would rather not battle it out (to the death lol) with trainers. u_u
And omg, shark villagers would be cool, since we already have octopus villagers. They may look awkward walking around on their tail fin though. xD


----------



## pixemi

Maelawni said:


> Ahh, you seem adorable! >w<
> I'm the same with Pokemon...not very competitive and would rather not battle it out (to the death lol) with trainers. u_u
> And omg, shark villagers would be cool, since we already have octopus villagers. They may look awkward walking around on their tail fin though. xD



I am kind of fine with in-game trainers, they are rather easy but I never have what it takes to battle against actual people instead of AI. I cannot seem to comprehend the whole process of breeding for better stats and I also don't really want to see pokemon as tools to win ;o; that's mean! that's exactly what the rivals in the games are!
There are actually a type of sharks which crawl on the bottom of the sea with their fins because they are poor swimmers, perhaps developing fins into legs would do? 
but you are completely right! I never thought of sharks just bouncing around on their tail or walking on their back fins, that seems hilarious!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

im 2 years old and im from the ocean xoxo PUNK


----------



## Ira

I'm 17 turning 18, male, gay & an animation student from australia (graduated HS last yr) w/ depression/anxiety + gender dysphoria all of which am getting treated for (anti-depressants + hormone blockers 'n when I turn 18 Testosterone+Top Surgery). Also I like cats and have 2. :^)

I got Animal Crossing: Wild World when I was 8 and have been hooked since

I have three towns 'n I love them all. Marshal is my favourite villager.


----------



## windloft

i'm a cis female who is around her late teens (  i'd rather not disclose my age due to personal reasons ), and i struggle w/ anxiety and the like. a lot of people tell me i'm thoughtful and nice, even though i'm not the most expressive person in the world. i was born w/ autism and i don't have much of a social life, so talking to people tends to feel very awkward for me and i'm pretty solitary nowadays despite having a girlfriend.

in my spare time i like to hang out with my family, play video games, listen to music, and most of all *roleplay.* i'm a huge nintendo fan and i've been playing mario and animal crossing for almost my entire life. uHMMM .. i get good grades at school and my favorite subject is english / history, and i plan to become a singer or a graphic artist one day. i think that's it ?


----------



## milkday

i'm bee/ellie, i'm 14, and I like to roleplay, write awful stories, and draw. as for music, I love POGO, jeesh, panic! at the disco, Mika, and Fall Out Boy. 

I like Bee and Puppycat, ouran high school host club, deathnote, animal crossing, and starbound. I absolutely adore reading webtoons (mostly off line webtoon) and books and the occasional manga.

i'm not too good at making friends so I guess if you wanna talk to me, VM me


----------



## Maelawni

pixemi said:


> I am kind of fine with in-game trainers, they are rather easy but I never have what it takes to battle against actual people instead of AI. I cannot seem to comprehend the whole process of breeding for better stats and I also don't really want to see pokemon as tools to win ;o; that's mean! that's exactly what the rivals in the games are!
> There are actually a type of sharks which crawl on the bottom of the sea with their fins because they are poor swimmers, perhaps developing fins into legs would do?
> but you are completely right! I never thought of sharks just bouncing around on their tail or walking on their back fins, that seems hilarious!!!



Do you play any MMO games? You would probably prefer PvE over PvP, like me. xD I'd be happy to compete with others honestly if people didn't take it so seriously. But in my experience most people get immature, like, "F*** you for killing me! You b****!" Or when you lose, they rub it in your face. -w-
And yeah...I don't put that much effort into training Pokemon lol. :'D
I just train for fun to level them up when I'm playing - I hardly even pay attention to the stats so those kinds of trainers would beat me really easily haha.

But anyway, wow, that shark sounds interesting! o_o I don't think I've ever heard of it. Do you know what it's called? :0


----------



## Dy1an

Hello! I'm Dylan and I'm a boy. I'm pretty sure I have pica.
 Pica (/ˈpaɪkə/ py-kə) is characterized by an appetite for substances that are largely non-nutritive, such as paper, clay.
I like to roleplay and be lazy n play games.


----------



## Mariah

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> Hello! I'm Dylan and I'm a boy. I'm pretty sure I have pica.
> Pica (/ˈpaɪkə/ py-kə) is characterized by an appetite for substances that are largely non-nutritive, such as paper, clay.
> I like to roleplay and be lazy n play games.



What is it that you eat?


----------



## Taj

Yo. Yo? Wow, that was the lamest introduction in a while.
Anyway, my name's Danny and I've been on here for some time, but I usually pop in on Saturday's (like today)
And everything else is on my profile, the end


----------



## Dy1an

Mariah said:


> What is it that you eat?



Only paper. But I eat food too silly.


----------



## BetaChorale

Eh, why not?
I'm FerahL on here, but that's an old character name I've gotten sick of. Working on saving for a UN change to some variation of my more comfortable name, Beta Chorale. Yes, that's also a character name. Stranger Danger, yo.
I'm cisfemale, 19, I live in California and recently dropped the hell out of college. more like got kicked out but who's arguing really
I'm between jobs, but I've been spending a lot of my recent time either drawing or trying to make friends. I like to think I'm a social person, maybe an extrovert at most, but my circles have closed off and I spend so much time at home...
I'm plagued with crippling procrastination, mix that with depression and you've got someone who doesn't get anything done, amirite? I'm working on getting back into art, though, and I find it's not only the exception to my procrastination but it's motivating me to do a lot more with my life.
Did I mention pokemon? Dear lordy lord I could go on 5ever about it, that and Undertale. I need hobbies, but if I can't access it on 3ds or steam i'm not interested.  jkjk I'm open to inexpensive suggestion

i also talk too much have you noticed


----------



## Blondiexo

I've posted in a few places, but...
I'm Hannah.
I'm 23 years old and a Pisces (if that's important to you..)
I have 3 cats that are all really really fat: Yoshi, Nibbler, & Izzy.
I am the general manager at the store I work at. 
I'm a nutrition major in school.

I love so many fantasy books. If you have favorites, _please_ suggest them to me as I am always looking for something new!
Same goes for anime/manga. I never know where to start!
I am ridiculously in love with A Song of Ice and Fire (Game of Thrones.) That's one of my favorite series of all time.

I am always looking for friends! I honestly don't have any friends irl that enjoy any of the games/books/movies/etc... that I do. :c


----------



## silvershred

I'm 15 (16 soon) and I'm new to this forum :3
I love Animal Crossing, The Legend of Zelda and Pok?mon (and some other games.. just games in general). I also love drawing and animals (especially my dogs). Aside from that I play guitar..


----------



## SensaiGallade

My names Aaron, I'm 15, 16 in July and I have my GCSE exams coming up :/ 

I've been a fan of Nintendo especially Pok?mon ever since I got a Gameboy Advance SP when I was 5 and I loved it! My first major game was Pok?mon Emerald then Pok?mon Platinum. I also had a Nintendo Gamecube where I would play Super Mario Sunshine endlessly!


----------



## Aronthaer

SensaiGallade said:


> My names Aaron, I'm 15, 16 in July and I have my GCSE exams coming up :/
> 
> I've been a fan of Nintendo especially Pok?mon ever since I got a Gameboy Advance SP when I was 5 and I loved it! My first major game was Pok?mon Emerald then Pok?mon Platinum. I also had a Nintendo Gamecube where I would play Super Mario Sunshine endlessly!



Just started playing Super Mario Sunshine again, for nostalgia. great game still.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways, I'm Aronthaer/Zach (Call me what you will.) I've been a huge fan of Zelda, Fire Emblem and Pokemon, and they've all been an amazing part of my childhood (Which is almost over btw. RIP) I'm almost 16, and I struggle with some depression and crap (mostly due to being a 15-year-old straight male who couldn't land a date to save his life lmao). 

I asked one of my friends how she would describe me, and she told me "1/2 geek, 1/4 cute and funny, and 1/4 sassy, existential teddy bear" and I think that sums it up pretty well. Little known facts about me:

*I love to cook and bake
*I love to cuddle, but hardly ever have the chance
*I'm extremely empathetic and cry over video games a lot
*I'm single and always have been
*I'm also pathetic, in addition to being empathetic.

Anyways, I'd love to talk more to all of you, so if you want to chat, leave me a VM


----------



## SavyRabbit

Im Savanah
Im 22, a Sagittarius.
I recently moved again with my boyfriend to the small town of our dreams. We are trying to settle in and get jobs.
I lost my mother on November 2, had to fly back to my home town to say goodbye, am dealing with life just like that; dealing.
I love to hike, canoe, kayak, fish, nature in general, collect crystals and stones and make jewelry. 
Stare at the sky and appreciate life.
Drink wine, play games, watch movies and binge watch tv show series.
We are currently watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## N a t

Just an average dork


----------



## Xerolin

edit: LMFAO KILL ME DID I SERIOUSLY POST ALL THAT "go ahead tell everything about yourself why dont you"


----------



## jiny

gonna post here again since im weird

well my name is ella! i am a reeeeeeaaaally big fan of bts! i stan them soo much. but other groups i like are exo, got7 & f(x)

i really like drawing and writing. they're two of my biggest hobbies, besides going on here every other day. my dream career is to be an actress or artist! it most likely won't happen but i can dream, right? hahah. 
also don't be afraid to start a convo with me! i don't bite


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

*Heyo, I'm Kyle! 15 years-old.*
I'm Scottish, and good friends with the Loch Ness Monster. (_I call him, Nessie, as most people do!_)​I love: teh games, compooters, anime, and of course, Animal Crossing!​
I'm a caring person, who loves to blabber on about things that interest me. (_Believe me, I do._)

Everyone is my friend! (_Exception of bullies. They're annoying! Screw them! _)

Anyways, thank you for reading, and have a nice day!​


----------



## Nightmares

Heyoo, my name is Lani, I'm 16 next year, and I live in Bournemouth, England.
I currently live my mum, step-dad, and 18 year old step-sister, and then in a flat with my dad. I alternate between the houses every week (though I wish I could just live with my mum ;-; )
I'm a straight female, although I'd totally bang a girl //cough.

I don't always say the right things and I think I overreact too easily - I'm often getting upset over stupid comments. 
I have a tempter too xD

I love drawing and writing, but I have to be in the right mood to be creative, or I really suck haha. One of my favourite things to do on this forum is purchase art, but apart from that I mostly hoard my TBT.

I like Japanese culture (my favourite anime is Elfen Lied btw xD), and have been accused of being a weeaboo on a few occasions. Plz I'm not I swear lmfao. I know nearly all my OCs have Japanese names, but they just sound beautiful ok haha. At least I'm not all like "omggg~ UR so0 kawaii です~!!"

TBT is my favourite website, and I love this community so much aah - yeah, there's few members I don't get along with here, but as a whole, TBT is really awesome. My second favourite website is deviantArt, but I don't upload all that often; I'm not a very confident person, and most of my art turns out **** anyway xD

I'm bad at ending things so, uh...Bye


----------



## NewLeafTori

Nightmares said:


> Heyoo, my name is Lani, I'm 16 next year, and I live in Bournemouth, England.
> I currently live my mum, step-dad, and 18 year old step-sister, and then in a flat with my dad. I alternate between the houses every week (though I wish I could just live with my mum ;-; )
> I'm a straight female, although I'd totally bang a girl //cough.
> 
> I don't always say the right things and I think I overreact too easily - I'm often getting upset over stupid comments.
> I have a tempter too xD
> 
> I love drawing and writing, but I have to be in the right mood to be creative, or I really suck haha. One of my favourite things to do on this forum is purchase art, but apart from that I mostly hoard my TBT.
> 
> I like Japanese culture (my favourite anime is Elfen Lied btw xD), and have been accused of being a weeaboo on a few occasions. Plz I'm not I swear lmfao. I know nearly all my OCs have Japanese names, but they just sound beautiful ok haha. At least I'm not all like "omggg~ UR so0 kawaii です~!!"
> 
> TBT is my favourite website, and I love this community so much aah - yeah, there's few members I don't get along with here, but as a whole, TBT is really awesome. My second favourite website is deviantArt, but I don't upload all that often; I'm not a very confident person, and most of my art turns out **** anyway xD
> 
> I'm bad at ending things so, uh...Bye



Hehe you sound alot like me anyways...

My name is Victoria (prefer Tori though) I am 15 almost 16 and  I live in South West England with my Mum, Dad and 21 year old brother. I love playing video games and I kinda like math xD I would like to study Beauty and become and Nail Artist and I am currently studying this at entry level. I have 3 cats 1 female and 2 males and their names are Kizzy, Oscar and Tigger. And as you can see from my profile picture I loveee Sailor Moon  Anyway, I love this community as we all share similar interests and we can understand each other. Thank you for reading my large paragraph and enjoy your day!


----------



## GardenGnostic

My name is Lois but I go by Lulu to almost everyone except for at work. 
I am 26, female and live on the south coast of England.

Music is my biggest obsession. My favourite genres are rock, metal, industrial, j-rock, k-pop, psy-trance and electronic. 

I love games. Recently I've been playing a lot of acnl, stardew valley and Final Fantasy XIV. 

I love arts and crafts. Usually I just draw or do cross stitch but I've been trying to teach myself to knit/crochet.  

I like animals. I've had loads of different kinds of pets. I don't have any at the moment though :c

I like travelling. I'm saving up at the moment to go to Vietnam in 2018. I've been to Canada three times and The Netherlands once. I'd also really like to visit Sweden, Germany and Japan.

I like anime. I'm currently watching Danganronpa and my favourite anime is probably Higuarshi no naku koro ni. 

So yeah, that's me. 
If you have any recommendations for music, games or anime I'd love to hear them! ^-^


----------



## Tommyputt

I'm 21, Male and am a huge video game fan. Currently studying sound design in England and working on a few indie games but am coming back to these forums as I'm tired of the internet being a toxic place and am looking for a close knit community 
Please feel free to bother me if you want to hang or chat!


----------



## Legosass Newleaf

I'm originally from America but I grew up over seas and am attending an international school in Malaysia! I started playing wild world when I was in 1st grade and have been playing the games since. I bought a 3DS just so I could play ACNL! I've had an account here for a year now, but I'm not very active. I mostly just go on the market thread.

So yeah that's my life in a nutshell. Oh yeah and I'm a huge LOTR buff hence the username.


----------



## Nightmares

GardenGnostic said:


> My name is Lois but I go by Lulu to almost everyone except for at work.
> I am 26, female and live on the south coast of England.
> 
> Music is my biggest obsession. My favourite genres are rock, metal, industrial, j-rock, k-pop, psy-trance and electronic.
> 
> I love games. Recently I've been playing a lot of acnl, stardew valley and Final Fantasy XIV.
> 
> I love arts and crafts. Usually I just draw or do cross stitch but I've been trying to teach myself to knit/crochet.
> 
> I like animals. I've had loads of different kinds of pets. I don't have any at the moment though :c
> 
> I like travelling. I'm saving up at the moment to go to Vietnam in 2018. I've been to Canada three times and The Netherlands once. I'd also really like to visit Sweden, Germany and Japan.
> 
> I like anime. I'm currently watching Danganronpa and my favourite anime is probably Higuarshi no naku koro ni.
> 
> So yeah, that's me.
> If you have any recommendations for music, games or anime I'd love to hear them! ^-^



Ahh I live in south coast England too ^~^

I love animals and those music genres too haha

And yess Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni is one of my favourites tooOoOo! 
Some of my other favorites are Elfen Lied, Another, and Mirai Nikki, so I'd recommend them x3


----------



## kelpy

I think I deleted my old one so I guess I should make a new one now.
I'm a number years old and I live in the center of the earth; along with my family of a dad and a mom and a sibling
plus 4 dogs

anyways I like halfbaked ice cream


----------



## GardenGnostic

Nightmares said:


> Ahh I live in south coast England too ^~^
> 
> I love animals and those music genres too haha
> 
> And yess Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni is one of my favourites tooOoOo!
> Some of my other favorites are Elfen Lied, Another, and Mirai Nikki, so I'd recommend them x3



That's so awesome! It's nice to find people with similar interests. 

Elfen Lied was one of the first anime shows I'd ever watched. I'll definitely check out Another, as I haven't seen that one yet. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Nightmares

GardenGnostic said:


> That's so awesome! It's nice to find people with similar interests.
> 
> Elfen Lied was one of the first anime shows I'd ever watched. I'll definitely check out Another, as I haven't seen that one yet. Thanks for the recommendation



Yeah,  it is! 

And oh really? Me too actually xD


----------



## FanGirlCookie

I'll do this, sure.

Basically, the most important thing to know about me is that I am a _huuuuge_ fan of My Little Pony.
I also _love_ the YouTubers: The Yogscast, HoodiePanda, Gloom Games, Area 11, Kubz Scouts and Daz Black.
My favorite games are Stardew Valley and Minecraft
acnl nearly sry ;-; 
I love all things kawaii, and my favorite villager is Aurora!
I'm anime trash, and my favorite anime is Sword Art Online!
I have anger issues and overreact! I get really emotional at the smallest things.
Finally, I spend most of my life on these forums!


----------



## Seroja

Legosass Newleaf said:


> I'm originally from America but I grew up over seas and am attending an international school in Malaysia! I started playing wild world when I was in 1st grade and have been playing the games since. I bought a 3DS just so I could play ACNL! I've had an account here for a year now, but I'm not very active. I mostly just go on the market thread.
> 
> So yeah that's my life in a nutshell. Oh yeah and I'm a huge LOTR buff hence the username.



Oh wow hello~ Which part of Malaysia are you living in now? Somewhere in Kuala Lumpur perhaps?


----------



## Alienfish

TBT's #1 ****poster and music/movie geek. So if you're into those areas of interest hmu baby.


----------



## Invisible again

Eyyy there! I obviously play ACNL, but I also play Fantasy Life, Mario Sunshine, and Super Smash Bros, and some other games. I love anime, 'specially Durarara!! and Rurouni Kenshin. I also like J-Pop, J-rock, and Vocaloid. Also write poetry and stories and draw. If anyone wants to chat about dat kinda stuff, pm or something.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Hi! I'm Leonor and I'm 23 years old, female and I live in Portugal.
I'm currently studying animation and love art.
A draw and write. I have lots of OC and my original story is huge! Working on it since I was 13.
My music taste is mainly hard rock and I love bands as linkin park, korn and more. I also don't mind vocaloid.
I am in super love games I'm currently playing ratchet and clank but my favorite games are spyro the dragon and animal crossing
My favorite villager is Jay.
I'm super shy and have depression and social anxiety.


----------



## Willem

Well, hi there, my name is Willem 

I am 12 years old, however many people say I act very mature for my age. I am a big fan of Pok?mon, Mario, Animal Crossing, Smash Bros, and most other Nintendo games.


----------



## Hunnybuns

Hello my name is Zoe! I'm 17 years old and I have been playing acnl for a couple of years now! I got it because all of my friends were getting it and I wanted to play with them / see what the hype was all about. I don't play many games anymore, but I used to enjoy playing Spyro and some other rpgs! I'm a very forgiving person but not to be taken advantage of. <3 
My favourite villager is Bruce, he's my sweet little bad boy baby c: I love making friends, I don't friend a lot of people though! But feel free to v/dm me if you ever wanna talk or vent or ask for a favour or even play for a couple of mins!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Hunnybuns said:


> Hello my name is Zoe! I'm 17 years old and I have been playing acnl for a couple of years now! I got it because all of my friends were getting it and I wanted to play with them / see what the hype was all about. I don't play many games anymore, but I used to enjoy playing Spyro and some other rpgs! I'm a very forgiving person but not to be taken advantage of. <3
> My favourite villager is Bruce, he's my sweet little bad boy baby c: I love making friends, I don't friend a lot of people though! But feel free to v/dm me if you ever wanna talk or vent or ask for a favour or even play for a couple of mins!



^_^ Spyro is an awesome game. Glad to hear you play and love it


----------



## Alienfish

Aria Nook Violet said:


> ^_^ Spyro is an awesome game. Glad to hear you play and love it



It was at least, A new beginning and those after that was just meh since they shifted the focus altogether on what kind of game it is.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Moko said:


> It was at least, A new beginning and those after that was just meh since they shifted the focus altogether on what kind of game it is.



I agree. You know it is my dream to one day to do Spyro games like the originals but of course improved and different. Since the day spyro was taken from insomniac games I always wished I could pick it up and do great things with the series. I would love to make the games accessible to children but also fun to play as an adult you know what I think the latest Spyro games failed to. Spyro if you dig a little deeper has awesome lore and characters that weren't used well in the games that came after the originals. It's a dream that won't happen but hey it doesn't hurt to imagine XD I would love to be the one to save poor Spyro. He needs saving right  now. Skylanders just thrown him away


----------



## Alienfish

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I agree. You know it is my dream to one day to do Spyro games like the originals but of course improved and different. Since the day spyro was taken from insomniac games I always wished I could pick it up and do great things with the series. I would love to make the games accessible to children but also fun to play as an adult you know what I think the latest Spyro games failed to. Spyro if you dig a little deeper has awesome lore and characters that weren't used well in the games that came after the originals. It's a dream that won't happen but hey it doesn't hurt to imagine XD I would love to be the one to save poor Spyro. He needs saving right  now. Skylanders just thrown him away



Couldn't agree more with you there. I loved the old PS1 games and also the GBA ones were great up until that A new beginning. I feel you, I wonder why they made it such trash. I think I tried one of the DS ones my cousin has and.. just saying they shouldn't be THAT open world and taking away all the platform fun!

And yep I loved Sheila a lot when I was a kid, her clumsy feet and stages!

Sure they did. And skylanders is hardly Spyro anymore either, it's just a buncha random figures like amiibo or Disney Infinity.


----------



## silicalia

I'm 16 and I'm Irish! I have 2 cats and a dog. I'm a vegetarian. I love the colour yellow. My favourite food is PIZZZAAA. 
I was in hospital for the entire month of January with VZV meningitis and legit nearly died! Fun! Now I'm out of school and will have to repeat the year I'm in because there's a 6 month recovery period. Also, I am literally not allowed to do any form of exercise because my blood pressure got so low that I could pass out. This might seem like the best thing in the world but I used to do A LOT of dancing, and now I can't. I can't preform in our end of year show or audition for any future plays.
 However, since then I have become a recluse, spending most of my waking moments in prime blogging position or playing Animal Crossing.
Other games that I like are Harvest Moon MFOMT, DS Cute, and AWL. I also love LOZ! Does it make me really boring if I say my favourite one is Ocarina of Time??


----------



## axo

My name is Julia and Im 17 years old ^^ I love animal crossing, smash bros, and almost any indie game you throw at me. I'm a pc gamer, mostly, but animal crossing has always been a special part of my life since the gamecube release. I've had every single animal crossing game and I even played them with my mom and dad! I have two dogs; a pit bull named daisy and a shih-tzu named schnuffle. Anyway this forum is a true home to me and I love being able to talk and relate with people like me.


----------



## 2007

im 16 and all my social interactions take place online
Thank God For Streaming Sites so i can watch horrible animated movies with my pals
kisscartoon is a blessing and a curse


----------



## RaineyWood

This is lovely!

A little about me:

-I'm 22
-I reside in the USA
-I've been loving animal crossing since watching a friend as a kid play Animal Crossing on the Game Cube
-I have a passion for herptiles specifically snakes but I love all animals
-Favourite Colour: Pinks/Blues/Purples
-I love food
-My favourite so far in the animal crossing series is New Leaf but I wish some of the features of HHD were added to NL. Such as being able to place furniture more precisely among other things. I have a link to things I wish were in NL if you're curious.
-I'm very nice and friendly


----------



## Mellyjan3

I'm MJ and 20 years old. I live in boring cocoa beach florida and I pass time picking flowers, collecting weird stuff, skating, and playing animal crossing lol. I love new friends, it'd be cool to have people to talk to so say hi! My interests are really diverse and I'm a mixed media artist and an antique junkie. If you like wu-tang and getting weird I'm your gal


----------



## namiieco

i like boxes
never give me green peas
i hate gravy
i like animal crossing

- - - Post Merge - - -

i like boxes
never give me green peas
i hate gravy
i like animal crossing


----------



## classically.trained

I'm 17 and an American, a Texan to be exact. I attend a performing and visual arts high school for trumpet. I play in the wind ensemble, jazz big band, and symphony. I love video games, especially Nintendo franchises such as Zelda, Mario, Pikmin, Fire Emblem, and Animal Crossing. I also love sports and being outdoors. I dabble in whittling, flower pressing, and long boarding. I also like reading and playing guitar in my church youth praise band. Yep that's it


----------



## kenna

I'm Kenna! I'm 17, I absolutely adore dogs and orcas, and I love so many things. Books, tea, the beach, animal crossing (of course), Audrey Hepburn movies, Europe, traveling, etc. I've traveled a bunch and I loooove talking about it honestly. I have too many favorite bands and movies, although if I had to pick top 5 it would be the 1975, Borns, Panic!, James Bay, and John Mayer for music. For movies it would be Clueless, Donnie Darko, Funny Face, the Harry Potter series, and Grease! I love chatting so feel free to PM anytime


----------



## LoLkittyMC

Hai, I'm Luke. I'm 14 and play the viola. I wear glasses and have a crush on a girl.


----------



## Stil

Hi, I'm Jon and i'm an alcoholic.


----------



## petaltail

I'm Beatriz, 13, I'm 1000% twenty ?ne pil?ts trash and I like Animal Crossing, Criminal Minds and Prison Break. I also like some other assorted musical artists but... y'know... twenty one pilots is just.... there at the top of the list......
Also I try to be cool and likeable on the internet but I'm just a loser really


----------



## nintendofan85

Hello everyone! I can commonly be found on here, and a lot of the things I like you can tell right now.
I desperately want to get out of where I live, as it's terribly boring plus the way I see things doesn't exactly align with how most people here do.


----------



## Daybreak

-my name is megan but call me haruka 
-I am from us but I will move to Japan 
-I am fluent in Japanese almost  ( こにちわ わたしわはるかです)
-my favorite color is yellow like the sunshine
-I am a very nice person and would love to be able to make friends so please request me

- - - Post Merge - - -

-my name is megan but call me haruka 
-I am from us but I will move to Japan 
-I am fluent in Japanese almost  ( こにちわ わたしわはるかです)
-my favorite color is yellow like the sunshine
-I am a very nice person and would love to be able to make friends so please request me


----------



## vogelbiene

hello all, i'm new here ovo
please address me as Naami or Io, or even Ness. i like 
talking a lot, especially when it comes to persona or fire emblem 
;v; 
(i type in all lower case just for aesthetical purposes, just
so you don't think i'm incapable of writing proper english--)
hmm, i love birds, hoarding cute stationary and stuffed toys,
ambient music and lilac quq
uh,, i guess that's all the interesting stuff about me!! i'd love
to hear about you guys...


----------



## Aleigh

Hey my name is Ali
But I use Aleigh in a lot of my usernames because my middle name is Leigh
Fun facts c: 
Have a good day


----------



## xara

Hullo my name is Sara, and I'm an antisocial nitwit who gets really uncomfortable talking to people, but also craves friends at the same time. I really like music, especially Melanie Martinez and Marina and the Diamonds, and uh..yeah. (I'm so boring lmao)


----------



## Fleshy

hey, I'm eli


----------



## NicoShaytan

OK! Whoever is reading this, what's your favorite TV show? Book? Movie?

I've been rewatching Doctor Who lately. Matt Smith's and David Tennant's Doctors are my favorites, but Capaldi's is amazing in an all new way that really calls back to the earlier years of the show... A cranky old man who doesn't know how to show affection--though the latter part is a little new! The first iteration of the Doctor was so kind... 

Um, I've been really into The Devil is a Part-Timer, The Raven Cycle, and The Mortal Instruments universe lately. The Percy Jackson series will always be in my top three. Talk to me about all of Rick Riordan's works! Though I haven't read Magnus Chase's or Apollo's stuff yet. 

The movies I'm raving about right now are the newest Jungle Book and Zootopia! I love children's media most.

ETA:



vogelbiene said:


> hello all, i'm new here ovo
> please address me as Naami or Io, or even Ness. i like
> talking a lot, especially when it comes to persona or fire emblem
> ;v;
> (i type in all lower case just for aesthetical purposes, just
> so you don't think i'm incapable of writing proper english--)
> hmm, i love birds, hoarding cute stationary and stuffed toys,
> ambient music and lilac quq
> uh,, i guess that's all the interesting stuff about me!! i'd love
> to hear about you guys...



Hey, I love ambient music! Got any recommendations? The only place I really hear new music is 8tracks.


----------



## Jou

Hi everyone!
You can call me Avery!
I'm 21, ftm trans, and work as a barista in a small-town coffee shop!

I usually type kind of excitedly... I really like exclamation points x"D
I also use a bunch of emoticons o Wo

I love cats, even though I'm allergic - it's not so bad an allergy, and even if it was I'd probably still be really attached;;

I love cycling AC towns and currently personally own four copies. x"D;; I've given a couple away...
Other than animal crossing, I play a lot of fire emblem and pokemon.

I love rock, vaporwave, edm, dubstep, indie, jazz, and swing music! ... A-actually I like quite a lot of music, I'm not super picky 8D

Right now I'm watching Parks and Rec! It's a good show to binge-watch, I think = w=' (especially when cycling)

I don't bite, so let me know if anyone wants to talk!!


----------



## Rabirin

Sup, my name is Rebecca but I prefer to be called all and any shortened versions of my name. (Rebecca is much too formal for me tbh) hm i'm a little weird to say the least I guess, people often get frustrated with the stuff that comes out of my mouth, since it's usually nonsensical or just me trying to be philosophical. (or deep and meaningful) For example, I said and I quote: "What if planets had faces?" I'm quite the daydreamer, so it's no wonder I come up with crazy theories like that. 

I'm awful at replying to messages and have to apologize countless times for my late replies, but I do enjoy talking to others when I get the chance tbh. I also like many people on this forum, enjoy animal crossing but apart from that i'm a big fan of sailor moon which is probably quite obvious from my username LOL. However I also enjoy pokemon and i'm pretty pumped for the new games. I'm team pokemon moon, whoever's reading this what team are you? sun or moon? 

Not to mention, i'm a HUGE HUGE fan of the band Paramore. So if you're also a fan, i'm sure we'd get along fine since I can pretty much hype them for days. Anyway that's me. 

Also, atm i'm watching sailor moon crystal season 3..the remake of sailor moon. LOL.


----------



## Irelia

heartbreaker said:


> Hullo my name is Sara, and I'm an antisocial nitwit who gets really uncomfortable talking to people, but also craves friends at the same time. I really like music, especially Melanie Martinez and Marina and the Diamonds, and uh..yeah. (I'm so boring lmao)



melanie martinez is amazing I agree
anyone who enjoys her music is definitely not boring lmao 
I mean... just listen to mad hatter xD


----------



## Koden

my name is lexi, im a disaster but i really like my dog and boyfriend because they keep me from going completely off the deep end so thanks bubs. im really short and ive stopped growing so theres no hope for me ever getting past the whole 4'10 (147 cm) thing, i look like im 10 and ive learned to cope with this and embrace the fact that i am a human armrest.


----------



## Hurplepippo

I'm Hurple, I have a four year old rescue dog that is terrified of me at night, I'm working on minimizing my belongings and lifestyle, and I have a scar of a triforce on my right pinky from an accident I had doing the dishes about five years ago.


----------



## Rizies

My name is Ri, I am currently working in one of the largest and most popular hotels in my city.  I have an 8 month old kitten named Frosch - he is my tailed tailless cat.  His mother and most of his siblings are manx's but he has a full tail.  

I enjoy practicing aerial hoop and aerial silks, as well as biking. I also love seeing movies.  



Hurplepippo said:


> I'm Hurple, I have a four year old rescue dog that is terrified of me at night, I'm working on minimizing my belongings and lifestyle, and I have a scar of a triforce on my right pinky from an accident I had doing the dishes about five years ago.



I also had a recent accident involving the dishes and a knife.  Unfortunately I have a nasty scare that goes right across my left thumb (and still don't have a lot of feeling in it).


----------



## vel

Aloha! I am Panicstatiion, as you can see I'm promptly making enough bells to change my user, aha. My name is Christine, and some people might know me as.. other names. I like dogs and cats, pastel crap because I'm a loser, cute quotes, Pokemon, clothes, shoes, writing, and much more! I'm currently saving enough bells to change my user. That's it. I really don't do anything else.


----------



## xenoblade

i'm pia !! a short, genderfluid, and socially awkward 13 year old. i like acnl, but i mainly adore things such as fire emblem, doctor who, and the flash. i'm hoping to become a journalist someday and love to keep up with current events.


----------



## Torterraxe

Hoi, I'm Torterraxe (it's based on a Pokemon's name), but you can also call me Sophia, Sophie, Soph, and maybe also Soap. Not sure about that last one, though. I am 11 years old, turning 12 on November 30th. I also have two cats. One of them is called Fearless, and he's a fat, fluffy, gray cat that only runs when 1: There is food or 2: There's a laser. I have another cat called Nina (I don't like her name), and she's the whiniest cat I have ever met. I really, really like Pokemon, Animal Crossing, blanket forts, cats, birds, animals in general, but I hate bugs. And spiders. And I especially hate bees. I'm currently trying to find friends on the internet because all my friends are on vacation. And speaking of vacations, I hate them. Traveling is horrible. Also my favorite color is blue. I also have an obsession over animals. And I'm terrible at writing (this post, etc.). When I write I add cat face things 3) because I feel like it makes me seem more friendly somehow and a bit less awkward. But in general, I'm an awkward person, (I can't stop being awkward, it's just kind of there forever) and this about sums up my life :3


----------



## SnapesLover

My name is Saphire and I am Snape's wife (from Harry Potter).  I like to draw manga, read/ write fanfiction, and I am also a newbie here because a friend of mine made me join. ewe


----------



## AmyLilu

Hi there, I'm Amy or Kit, Kitters, KitKat, Aims... so many nicknames! I am super old (35) but I have a young soul! I love anything ac or disney!! I live in Australia but was born in the UK. I have a mouse named Hazel who is my child o.o .... Anddd that's about it!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

My real name is Andrea, and I have a cat named Roscoe and I'm pretty sure he's crazy.  He likes popcorn, especially when I drop it in the kitchen, because then he can bat it around the floor.  He's not even a year old and he drives me nuts.  He's probably going to be my best friend.
I'm a griffindor.
JUST SAYING.


----------



## Soda Fox

Hi everyone.  I'm Soda Fox but my real name is Sarah.  I'm an adult and I work at a bank full time.  I like to play video games, jog/bike/hike, and read in my free time.  I have two cats and live with my husband, no kids.

I'm a Huffle_puff_ if you catch my drift.   My colors are green/blue with a splash of red.  Feel free to hit me up anytime.  I don't bite. :3


----------



## lovendor

HELLO EVERYONE I go by my nickname Reina (I mean I don't mind my real name but the nickname sounds better to me), and I'm a 20 year old college student studying Japanese and Biology! I don't know what I'm gonna do with either degree, but it'd be nice to visit and maybe move to Japan in the future. I love jpop, especially idols. I like to read manga, although most recently I've been getting into American comics (Right as DC Rebirth and Civil War II started).

I'm also a really proud first-generation Asian American and I've been growing with others in my local AAPI community to learn more and educate others about serious Asian American issues, so if anyone ever has any questions or wants to go _"Hey I'm a first gen Asian American, too!"_ feel free to drop a message!


----------



## treetops

Hello there!! My name's Treetops, but my real name is Summer. I love to draw cartoony art and watch TV shows. I love Animal Crossing, but I am also a fan of Undertale, Splatoon, Steven Universe and Gravity Falls. I also love autumn, drinking tea and dogs. I have a lovely German Shepherd named Bailey. Even though I'm very socially anxious and don't do well with approaching other people, I love having friends to talk to more than anything.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Hello everyone! My name is Heloise, though I use the name Skweekerz for like literally every account I make as an inside joke relating to my name. cx
I make really bad jokes. I'm an INFP and also a pansexual bab and all that
I'm 16 and love to draw digital art of humans (in an anime style)
not to mention I love anime!
I play piano too. 
Also I really love video games, some of my favorites being Kirby SuperStar Ultra, Overwatch, and Spyro the Dragon. uvu
I hope to become an animator for companies such as Walt Disney Productions or Studio Ghibli. 
Strawberry shortcake is my favorite dessert

and last but not least, I have a fluffy little white dog named Lulu. Shes a mix of a poodle, pug, and pomeranian. 
Lulu can be hella sassy tho


----------



## Antonio

Hello everyone!

My name is shattered but you can call me Tony. I am a HUGE Animal Crossing fan even if i only played Neal Leaf. I enjoy alot of shows like Doctor Who (Even if i'm american), "Once Upon A Time, and Steven Universe. My current miiverse username is Cheesezwheel so if you want you can follow me. I love literature (Dark literature is my favorite), music (Pop and Rock from the early 2000s basically), and Photoshop. I enjoy eating (i mean who doesn't) foods like Chips, Fruit Snacks, and other stuff. People refer me as edgy for some reason. This is all i'm gonna type so bai.


----------



## Shinx

heya guys!
i'm shinx, but my real name is sierra. im 18 & i don't really have a preference what you call me tbh. i love cartoons and anime, and i'm totally obsessed with zoology and anything with animals. i also love food and have a major sweet-tooth.
my personality is infj, pansexual & taken! my favorite animals are any cats but i'm honestly smitten by any creature, right down to tarantulas! i would love to learn how to make bars of soap one day, and really appreciate amazing smells. for music, i've been really into indie and punk rock lately, but i like tons of different genres. um.. i'm also really into blankets and sweaters and my favorite blanket has cute little christmas penguins on it and is super fluffy! my fave sweater is a big baggy bring me the horizon black sweater. i love cooking too! i just made turkey burgers for me and my family and they were delicious. but i really like making homemade cookies the best. 'u'
well uh, i kinda blabbed on and on, so i guess if you wanna know more about me you can vm/pm me!


----------



## Micah

Hey TBT!

I haven't been on in ages so I figured I'd stop by and say hello! I'm currently a senior in college, finishing up an _amazing_ internship at one of the largest music publications in the world.

How have you guys been?


----------



## MochiACNL

Yessss, perfect opportunity! I'm 16 years old and my name is Ashley, but I guess you can call me Mochi ^^. Music is what helps me get through the day alright. I'm mostly into the Alternative genre. My favorite band has to be Twenty one Pilots but I like many more. I'm currently going to school and i'm living with my family and 7 pets (we basically have a zoo). I am dealing with anxiety and depression so playing AC helps with that. (sorry to be so negative) I am bisexual but I'm not so open with that IRL. I hope to be soon or it will eat me alive. I often use the words "oml" "lmao" "no" and "whoop" when I'm conversating and I like memes.


----------



## Varil

Hi! Most people call me Varil, but that's a dumb screen name that I haven't shed since taking it up since 8 years ago or so. I really should change it. Real name's Aurelia, but I prefer Auroelia.
I'm an idiot who tends to go on/off when it comes to internet interaction. Currently drowning in hell I mean art major homework. And burning in fandom/shipping hell.

Anyone into FE10 / FF3 / RF3 / RT:ET? Those are my main obsessions q _ q


----------



## watercolorwish

im sosod1 but my name is ramone. i wish my name was tobias or max. going into highschool this year so thats nice. i like drawing, exotic shorthair cats, fruit, and wearing lots of layers and different colors. i love neon anything. fall is my favorite season cuz you can wear sweaters without dying. also my birthday is the day before halloween so. i like music that doesnt have too many words. a pet peeve of mine is people who talk about themselves all the time it makes me wanna stab them


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy

I Just joined today and I really love music and
I am a poet/writer.

Lastly I am not very social, but I make
up for it with kindness and a big heart.


----------



## Charlise

I never introduced myself in the Introduction board, but I guess I'll just do it now 

My name is Shane (Charlise on the board) and I guess I was born male, but I could go with they/them pronouns (he/him is good too). I'm a homosexual and I have 2 welsh springer spaniel dogs. I like Animal Crossing (obviously) and I like Parks and Recreation. I'm never going to go through an emo phase and I am never going to call myself a potato. I don't like Tumblr either. I was born in the year of the goat. Another thing I don't like is the phandom. Y'all gotta calm down or else I'll smack ya. And also, I didn't mean for this whole thing to sound rude. I'm a good noodle and I am nice for the most part  I give away random tbt to nice people as well ))))))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shattered said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is shattered but you can call me Tony. I am a HUGE Animal Crossing fan even if i only played Neal Leaf.



neal leaf is my favorite game


----------



## lopey

I'm Lopey online, but my name is Miles. I'm 13, and INTJ, and I have a bad tendency to watch and not join in. I love Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, Survivor, cats, frogs, fish and Music. I have 2 cats and a Saint Bernard. I sing in a children's choir, and I take Tae Kwon Do. I'm generally pretty friendly, but quiet.


----------



## Aquari

im no good at introductions but here goes: Hi, im teabagel, i enjoy playing ORAS, acnl, yokai watch, dragon quest and many more games, pokemon is probs one of my most favorite out of all the games i play (ive completed the dex twice and have 7 boxes of shinies) and im on the forums pretty much 24/7. my fav tv show is twilight zone, ive been binge watchin it for like a week now. but when im not online i enjoy gardening, i have about 9 plants in my room right now (some of them being in the same pot.) but yea thats pretty much it.


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Hi my name is Eleanor and I'm a 15 year old otaku
I have basically no social life, no sleep, no things to do. XD
I enjoy binge watching anime, such as Death note (ultimate favourite), Seven deadly sins etc. 
I also love reading young adult books. I am currently reading a series called the Throne of Glass series, which is awesome and you should read it 
I write and have a crazy, screwed up imagination, yet could never illustrate my stories due to a disorder called Sensory processing disorder, which effects such things. At least, that's my excuse xD. 
I love swimming, Doctor Who, Harry Potter. 
I am heterosexual. 
I love gaming, and recently got back into AC after not playing for a month. 
Have a great day xD.


----------



## dom_lenz

My name is Dominique (my coworkers gave me the nickname Dom, which occasionally makes me sound like a boy, but oh well). I'm 19 and I decided to join this forum last night. I've only had my 3DS for about a month but I have a long wishlist of games to get (and I'm always open to recommendations!). My main reason for making this account is to make new friends who have similar interests. After graduating high school, I realized I didn't have much in common with most of the people I was friends with.

So... I'm a biology major at a community college and I work at a local pizza restaurant. I'm a vegetarian, but not full vegan, so don't worry I won't be annoying yet. I love drawing, photography, makeup, and wasting time on the internet. I watch a lot of cartoon network and binge Netflix.

Anyone can feel free to send me a message because I'm probably too awkward to reach out otherwise


----------



## Tommyputt

Hi, I'm Tom


----------



## Kip

Name's Josh, I'm a 20 y/o dude/boy who's in love with games. So much so that I develop my own. I program, I love to draw, and I love composing music (or trying at least). I'm very passionate about the stories and worlds that I create, but often lack motivation to get them done. I'm a very open minded guy (at least I'd hope so). I'm into a lot of things. I love all types of movies, shows, music, games and so on (excluding a few of course).


----------



## SugardewVillage

My name is Landon, I'm Brazilian and Portuguese (mostly Portuguese) I live in Singapore and I like Animal Crossing and Geography (bet you don't know the capital of Kyrgyzstan) I'm smart and I always get A's on my report card, I'm not religious, and VERY interested in Japan and some other countries. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Trystin

Um well I'm not entirely sure what to say lol but here ya go:

*Name*: Kaia
*Nickname*: Twixx
*Age*: 14
*Gender*: Female
*Favourite Colour*: Purple
*Favourite Movie (Series) *: Pirates of the Caribbean
*Favourite Comedy Movie*: A Million Ways to Die in the West
*Favourite Place*: Huntington Beach
*Favourite Actor*: Johnny Depp
*Favourite Actress*: Jennifer Aniston
*Favourite TBT Staff Member*: Tom
*Favourite TBT Member*: MidnaEmiko
*Word I Use Most Often*: Boop
*Current Favourite Song*: Hollow Moon by Awolnation
*Current Favourite Band*: Nickelback
*Personality*: Awkward as heck, shy, but loud
*Hobbies*: Drawing, Crocheting, Skateboarding
*Future Career*: Lawyer
*Languages Spoken*: English, learning French
*Wanna Visit*: Paris Catacombs
*Favourite Food*: TAKIS
*Favourite 3DS Game*: ACNL
*Weird Facts*: I love gargoyles, I've kept every stuffed animal I've ever had, and I'm symmetrically OCD.

I have no clue what else to say lol ask me if you wanna know anything else I guess


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I've been on here quite a while now and never properly introduced myself to anybody, thought it's never too late (although some people will know a bit about me from posts I've made).

My name is Sam, I'm in my mid-late 20's  can't be more detailed unfortunately 
I live with my mom and my sister, I'm a carer for both of them.
I work with special needs children and young people, most those with behaviour difficulties but I do have some children with specialist conditions. 
I enjoy games like ACNL, Pokemon and anything Zelda related, the Zelda franchise is my favourite ever.
I like reading, 80's music, dogs and kind people


----------



## chaicow

I haven't introduced myself on this thread but I've been here for a while. 

Hi, my name is Chau and I'm a 15 year old girl. I live in the United States with my abnormally large family. I have two jerk dogs but I still love them anyway. My favorite movie is the little mermaid and Ariel is my favorite disney princess. My favorite color is pink. I like to play video games. I can speak English and Vietnamese and I am studying Spanish and Japanese. The people who know me define me by my success in school and other extracurricular activities but I with they could see beyond that. I guess that's all I have to say but feel free to ask any questions if you really want to.


----------



## mayoi

I'm fairly new but this might help me meet new people!

I'm Anna. I'm 17 years old and I love birds. I love the color purple and the bands Panic! at the Disco, Twenty ?ne Pilots, and Fall Out Boy (I didn't get the chance to see all three in concert at once, sadly  ) My favorite games are Animal Crossing, Ace Attorney, and Danganronpa, but I also love Fire Emblem and Professor Layton. I love history and literature and my favorite food is grilled cheese. I am currently on a quest to collect as much owl stuff as I can and to find the best grilled cheese in my state. I love to draw and write, and my favorite youtubers are the Game Grumps, Jimmy Whetzel, CommanderHolly, and Space Hamster. I am somewhat awkward but pretty friendly. I'm also loud and I speak quickly IRL...


----------



## Eudial

Hello, I'm Shay, but I go under the alias "Satori" online. I love cats (even though I can't have any  ), the color pink, Sailor Moon, Touhou Project, Dynasty Warriors and a boatload of other things. I usually make my rather small dreams come true, one of them having met "videogamedunkey" (a youtuber) at PAXEast this year, and making it to Gold 5 in League of Legends by myself, lmao. League of Legends is one of my favorite online games it's actually the only game I play lol.


----------



## Jebedeah

Hi! I'm 20 y/o guy from Czech Republic (If there is anyone else from CZ, PM me, I think that I'm the only one here  ). I studied secondary medical school in my hometown and because I failed to get to medical university, I'm filling this spare school year by increasing my english level in the language school. My IRL name could be translated as Jerry into english. If you want to see how I look like, search through my posts. There is a post with my photo somewhere 

My biggest hobbies are: Historical fencing, scouting, hiking, sailing and cycling. I also enjoy almost all kinds of music, with rock and metal being my faourites. I don't have a favourite color and I really enjoy wearing shirts and formal clothes in general. 

Since Nintendo isn't the most popular option for a game system in CZ, 3DS was actually the first Nintendo system I bought back in 2012, only 2 years after I "re-discovered" Nintendo again by discovering Pok?mon Emerald on a GBA emulator online. I've played some of the games as a child (Super Mario bros., Tetris, Top Gun, e.g. as part of bootleg "999+1 game" cartridges on a Television games (Bootleg Nintendo console)). But since the purchase of my 3DS I've started playing every day, with 12 full games bought so far.


----------



## Irelia

Hi my name is Shiemi, and I have basically no friends so I'd love some friends
My skills include eating spaghetti really fast, and typing with my toes. 


I also like indie rock/ alternative rock. If you have some recommendations for me, hmu please. we can talk about music and stuff.


----------



## hamster

idk if i should put anything because i feel like i'll sound desperate lol


----------



## Salananstra

Haha Shiemi, your skills made me laugh.


----------



## rosabee

Hi I'm Natalie, I'm 18 and I'm from California. I have a dog, two pet rats, and we recently took in some feral kittens! Animal Crossing is my favorite game but I also really like Pok?mon. I also watch a lot of Studio Ghibli movies and Foot Network lol.


----------



## Tobiume

<: Hoi bbs, I'm Tobiume and I am still quite new here. I very much like ballads but honestly, genre doesn't matter much to me. What sounds good sounds good~ One of my favourite things in life is too sleep. I hope to get along with you all!


----------



## A spooky ghost!

I'm Sarah I turned the big 30 yesterday.
Very scared of technology and don't no how to post smilies or fancy things!
I probably sound more serious then I am!


----------



## Ray-ACP

I'm Steven, i'm currently 25 but don't look a day over 16 LOL i'm very short, 5'5 and somewhat 8 stone so i'm quite small. I live with my bf in a shared house with friends so we can save up for a mortgage ^^ I'm into video games, anime, horror films and making photoshop art. I love running my animal crossing forum and try to do something productive often. I'm looking into becoming a photo editor 

I'm quite shy but warm up to people overtime, so I might start off kind of cold but you know I like you when I start telling you everything lol


----------



## Darkdeathmadison

HI, my name is Madi!

I'm a 15 (almost 16) year old from Texas.
Im in an early college high school, so i grad with my Associates degree and high school diploma. 
I post a lot on Instagram (pm me)
I post stuff on youtube
I LOVE ATTACK ON TITAN(and other animes) Country music, Anything outdoorsy, Gaming in general, and yeah

I like a lot of stuff


----------



## Turbo

I'm Turbo, and I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.

Name: Turbo
D.O.B.: July 7
Favorite Villager: Pierce

I'm kind of a Jack-of-all-trades. My art skills and sewing prowess get me by when I'm in need of cash. I'm a pro fortune teller who's also really into superheroes and cartoons/anime so you'll probably catch me posting my comics here and there. I want to be an animator/voice actor.


----------



## tae

i guess ill post this bc i never did an intro when i joined, haha.

a-yo i'm tae.
i'm twenty two and i currently reside in ****hole texas.
my birthday is in january so send me cute gifts, thanks.
i like wasting my life on various online sites and games.
i'm a certified medical assistant but i'm gonna go back to school.
i like cute butts. yup. :')


----------



## SensaiGallade

I never introduced myself when I joined, so here's a little something about me!

I'm your Sensai! I am 16 and live in the UK.

I go to 6th Form which is like, the equivelent to college for the US I think?
My Birthday is the 14th July, so don't forget the wishes
I finished ordinary school with 7 A's and 5 B's which was one of the top in the school.
I wanna be able to go to university and study Architecture and Interior Design.
I LOVEEE Pokemon and have done since I was 5 when I was introduced to Pokemon Emerald!
I also love Steven Universe, Garnet rekts every1


----------



## intropella

Hello everyone,
My name is Kristine.

I am 21 years old. ( A lot of people mistaken me as a 16 year old - worst one is 14)
I am from the Bay Area - California. wassusp.

I am a boba addict.. Let's just say I am an expert in boba.  Hit me up if you want some good boba recommendation and opinions. 
I like to cook for fun. I don't know why, I just like cooking and baking. 

I love animal crossing a lot too. Haha
I used to play piano.
My favorite color is Grey.
My favorite anime / manga of all time is Durarara / Drrr!!
I enjoy sashimi a lot. I wish I can eat it everyday without destroying my wallet. :,)
I love Sanrio & other cute things.

I want to be an aspiring UI / UX developer or designer. Help me get a job plz. lol


----------



## pinkcotton

My bio has everything you need to know!


----------



## _Dentata

*My name's Fatima. 
I'm 18 years old and I live in Ohio(kill me)
I've been playing Animal Crossing for years. The GameCube version was the first AC game I ever played. 
I'm mildly interested in politics and linguistics. I'm currently learning both French and German*

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> I never introduced myself when I joined, so here's a little something about me!
> 
> I'm your Sensai! I am 16 and live in the UK.
> 
> I go to 6th Form which is like, the equivelent to college for the US I think?
> My Birthday is the 14th July, so don't forget the wishes
> I finished ordinary school with 7 A's and 5 B's which was one of the top in the school.
> *I wanna be able to go to university and study Architecture and Interior Design.*
> I LOVEEE Pokemon and have done since I was 5 when I was introduced to Pokemon Emerald!
> I also love Steven Universe, Garnet rekts every1


*Please contact people in the field first. Ask them how much they're being paid, how well they're treated, and how they feel about their career. According to what I've heard, it's hard to find work and you're paid poorly. Also,you don't have much control over what they ask you to build(architects). As far as interior designers go, I would imagine it's even harder to find work. *


----------



## Abbaba

Hi guys! I've never spoke on this before so here I am!

My name is Abbie.
I'm 12 years old (Yes, TWE-LVE I said, a lot of people can't take me seriously because I'm 12 which sort of hurts to be honest) and I live in the UK, Scotland to be exact (No, I don't have a Scottish accent, aye right)
My birthday is the 4th of June 2004, which is the exact same birthday as Mackenzie Ziegler and I don't know why I find that cool but whatevs
I have 2 cats, 3 dogs and a carnivorous demonic hamster, my cats like to slap me a lot
I'm in 1st year the now which I'm pretty sure is the equivalent to 6th or 7th grade, I think? I hate school too much
I'm currently in a love-hate relationship with Animal Crossing since Whitney moved away 
I love to read and DRAW obviously  I used to do gymnastics but ever since I started high school I haven't had time to
I hope to get a job in illustration or something I don't know, or a job working with animals XD
I'm obsessed with saving money and won't let myself buy anything
I LOVE all the Harry Potter series and hope to read them as soon as I find the first book in the bookshelf 
Also, I love salmon sushi


----------



## Salt

Hey all! I just found this forum and this is the closest I could find to an 'introduce yourself' thread. 

My name is Jess, I'm 21 and currently residing in NY. I'm a student and freelance animator/illustrator! I'm also a huge nerd when it comes to history, cooking, mythology and animal facts. 

I just got myself a 3ds in November, mostly for Pokemon, but I've been played every generation of AC since the gamecube version. Wild World was my favorite game until I started playing ACNL and I'm very excited to meet more people playing AC


----------



## forestyne

B L E H. I'm the least interesting person in the world but hi, I'm Hunter. I'm 15, I live in London, I eat sushi way too much. I'm an art and photography nerd. I like memes, I have a cat and four rats, my cat is being bullied by them, I'm very uninteresting. I like to be as serious as possible, though. (edgyyyyyyyyyy) I also need sleep.


----------



## Soda Fox

I'm redoing mine since before I didn't give a full picture.



> Hi everyone. I'm Soda Fox but my real name is Sarah. I'm an adult and I work at a bank full time. I like to play video games, jog/bike/hike, and read in my free time. I have two cats and live with my husband, no kids.
> 
> I'm a Hufflepuff if you catch my drift.  My colors are green/blue with a splash of red. Feel free to hit me up anytime. I don't bite. :3



I'm turning 27 soon (gosh I'm old!!)
I recently moved to Colorado.  I'm originally from Illinois and that's where I spent most of my life.  I still work in a bank although I would like to go back to school to be a teacher or librarian.  I'm still married with no kids although I would like to adopt when I'm older and also have two goat "kids" in the mean time to piss off my grandparents.

My birthday is 7/7 making Turbo my birthday bud.  My favorite villager is Ed which was also my nickname in high school (like Radical Edward from Cowboy Bebop due to my tomboyish/geeky/hacker nature and my short red hair at the time).  I really like music and played piano and trumpet for many years and I'm planning to buy and learn the violin once I own a home.


----------



## Airysuit

Hey everyone!
Been here quiet a while but never really introduced myself haha

Im Iris, 23 and from the Netherlands,  but im currently in Belgium for studies. I used to study graphic design, which I did for 6 years and ive graduated in. Now im studying animal care (think: vet assistent, zoo caretaker, puppy trainer)
I loved graphic design, I still do, but I didn't see it as my future... ive been working with animals (professionally) for 3 years now and never regretted it!
I have a hamster, cat and dog at home, who are the second most important to me, after my siblings and parents  

Im a major harry potter nerd, big fan of dobby especially (my hamster is named dobby, the got the same ears)
And what id like to do most every day is chlling at home with my pets, and netflix or a game ^^

Thats pretty much the important stuff! Its nice to read about all of you as well!


----------



## Weiland

EDIT: Made a new, more elaborate one!


----------



## easpa

I'm going to try becoming active on here again so now seems like a good time to post one of these.

Hi everyone! I'm Alan/Pachi (I go by both so I don't mind which you use!), I'm 17 and I live in Ireland.
I'm in my last year of secondary school atm and I hope to go to college next year to study Psychology.
Regardless of whether I do well enough in my exams to study Psychology, I'd love to end up with a job that involves helping or counselling people in some capacity, because I think I'm quite good at it and I find it rewarding too!
To be honest, I don't really have a whole lot of hobbies or interests apart from the usual (music, video games, etc...).
I'm reeeaaaaally short (like 5"4-ish I think??) and I dye my hair a lot so I'm easy enough to spot in a crowd I think 

And that's about all I can think of! It's been a long time since I was a regular poster on here and most of the people I remember don't seem to be around very often these days, but hopefully I'll get chatting to some new people instead!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Huh. Three and a half years pass by really quickly. Guess it's time I actually made a post about myself.

My name is Eva/Kitten, though I'm sure the majority of you know me as Kippla. I'm 15 and I live in New England. I'm 5'5" and have terrible vision. Currently, I am a freshman in high school, and aspire to go into writing and journalism. I don't have many hobbies, but as you can imagine, I enjoy writing short stories (all of which tend to be dark for some reason) and gaming. Most recently, I've gotten back into RuneScape and am playing Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword on my 3DS. 

I can't say whether or not I've changed much from 2013 to now, so if you liked me at all then, you'll (hopefully) still like me now. One thing is for sure, though: I cringe at my old Mafia posts. Never again, past me. Never again.


----------



## mayorsam17

I've been on TBT for a little while now, but I never really introduced myself, so here goes...

Hello! I'm Samantha, but most people call me Sam. I'm 15 and I live in Canada. I'm in grade 10 in high school and I have little to no idea what I want to do in my life, but I am interested in veterinary medicine, so perhaps that will lead me somewhere. I love video games, with my favourite franchise being The Legend of Zelda (I am low-key losing my mind waiting for Breath of the Wild). I used to be a very competitive athlete - mostly swimming, cross country, and track & field - but I've had to stop a lot of that recently due to health problems :/ I work as a ski instructor right now, teaching little kids how to make it down the bunny hill without sliding down on their bums. 

I love dogs, alternative music, lakes, reading, and kind people.
Nice to meet you all <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Hello everyone...I can't stand my name so you can call me Ash, or Scrumf, or whatever.. I'm 15 and I'm trying to enjoy the last three years of my youth to the best of my ability. Video games are my entire childhood and really, what I'm about. They're really the only way I'm able to have "adventures" in my current state of life, due to all the circumstances.  I'm at a low point in my life at the moment. Facing a lot of loss, with being dumped, losing loved ones who have been there my entire life. I like to look at the changes I've had in my personality in the past. I'm very past-focused in general. Can't stand sports at all, never have and never will. I love listening to music, I love having fat cats(and cats in general), and I'm obsessed with Pokemon. I'm pretty friendly and open online but in real life I usually wait for people to approach me because I have no guts. Currently my only dream is to make an RPG I've been planning out for over a year now. I just need to find a good medium and some way to program...Other than that, Nice to meet you.


----------



## watercolorwish

hi everyone you may have seen my great 5 am posts around tbt im ramone and im 15! i love animal crossing and pokemon  i also have a reasonable size plushie collection i am very proud of  im going to build a bear for my sweet 16 and getting 3 new bears!! YEAH...only gotta wait till october tho.

im a digital artist and am a nintendo fan boy. since drawing is the only thing im slightly good at i've given up on all other academics haha... im striving to work on art when im older maybe for comics? idk tho maybe just cover art because i cant draw full comics not now at least. a big inspo is natasha allegri and bryan lee o'mally.

i live with my mom and dog nausicaa(after the studio ghibli movie lol) in vermont. my mom drags me along to these creepy anti-war festivals with horrifying paper mache puppets like every month in this really wide open field full of tall grass, its really weird... but i usually just sneak my 3DS and hide under a tree anyways lol.

im very self conscious about my height too. a lot of people think im in my 20's because im so tall. i wish i was just like half a foot shorter. im gonna hate being an adult yet people already think i am one.

thats all yo...my 2 fav pokemon are sylveon and sentret btw  hmu if you want my FC to hang out with this obviously s̶u̶p̶e̶r̶ ̶l̶o̶n̶e̶l̶y̶ rad dude!


----------



## Weiland

Redoing mine.

My name is Kane and I am a Roblox addict.
*Favourite movies:* Psycho 1960, Chronicle, Big Hero 6, Montage of Heck, Zero Day.
*Favourite TV shows:* Stranger Things, American Horror Story, Bates Motel, A Series of Unfortunate Events.
*Favourite books:* Pet Sematary, the Death Note manga, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Harry Potter, The Maze Runner, The Hunger Games.
*Favourite music artists/bands:* Nirvana, Billy Talent, Blink-182, Paramore, Gorillaz, Bring Me The Horizon (guilty pleasure lol), Breaking Benjamin, Three Days Grace, Maroon 5, Nine Inch Nails.
*Favourite colours:* Blood red and purple.
*Interests:* Reading, writing, vidya gaemz, talking on forums where I can speak my opinion without people passing cruel, unneeded judgement.
*Favourite video games:* Fire Emblem, Pok?mon, Animal Crossing, Grand Theft Auto, Stardew Valley, Kirby, Smash Bros, Zelda.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Hiya everyone!

Name: Bridget
Age: 15
Birthday: August 8th, 2001 (Yes I'm extremely young for my grade)
Grade: 10th (I was suppose to be held back in preschool because my mom felt like I wasn't socially ready for my grade but it turns out I do just fine)
Pets: 2 Dogs 
Favorite Color: Blue
Lucky Numbers: 7,21
Favorite Band: Green Day or All American Rejects
Favorite Solo Artist: Bon Jovi
Favorite Song as of right now: The Eden Project - Fumes
Favorite Clothes Brand: Hollister
What I Look Like: Dark brown hair, hazel eyes, tanish skin, freckles, 5feet 4inches
Sports I do: XC Running, Nordic Skiing, and Track

I am running a half marathon this year
also I am planning on going to Disney World for April break
I'm a very out-going and friendly person if you ever want to talk or get to know me better because I don't really know what to put in here lol >.<


----------



## B e t h a n y

Name: Beth
Age : 63
D.O.B : 12-12-2012
Hobbies : getting out of rocking chairs, hating pears
Likes : "poems", improper fractions, scales of 1-Beth
Dislikes : pears, that weird guild in the basement


----------



## Haskell

B e t h a n y said:


> Dislikes : pears, that weird guild in the basement



You're lying about one of those... >.<


----------



## B e t h a n y

Raskell said:


> You're lying about one of those... >.<



you're absolutely right, I love pears


----------



## dearjenna

Name: Jen 
Age: 26 
Hobbies: writing, playing games (duh), cooking
Other things: lefty, Ravenclaw, trying to go vegetarian, uh... idk.


----------



## gyu

Name: gyu or some variation. always open for new nicknames  
Age: 21
Hobbies: swimming, crying, applying false eyelashes, dissociating 
Likes: link, link wearing dresses, expensive makeup, sports anime, surrealist literature 
Dislikes: the fact that i can never find the perfect volume for my music when i have headphones in


----------



## Malaionus

dearjenna said:


> Name: Jen
> Age: 26
> Hobbies: writing, playing games (duh), cooking
> Other things: lefty, Ravenclaw, trying to go vegetarian, uh... idk.



being a vegetarian is terrible don't do it


----------



## pinkbunny

Name : Em
16 from Southern Hemisphere
Love many things such as makeup, clothes, pokemon, movies and music festivals. 
Hate reading in general but loveee to read well written horror/crime.
Honestly couldnt live without music and I love different kinds of genres but some artists that stand out to me are Clams Casino, Lana del Rey, Goldlink and Rejjie Snow c:


----------



## Nightmares

Malaionus said:


> being a vegetarian is terrible don't do it



You're right, go vegan


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

I love any and everything thing purple that has fairy I love any thing Occoult and Horror
I LOVE the  JOKER I just tolerate Batman
I SERIOUSLY LOVE  POKEMON  but every purple one is myF fave  I have a special like for legend pokemon and EeveeI LOVE POSION types because well (team purple),ghost types fairy my fav of all time is MewTwo
Yu-gi-oh SO IN LOVE WIth Yugi Moto Pegasus Dartz Spellcasters Hero Deck My card crush is the Dark Magician (so purple)
 IRL I own GREAT CONDITION two first edition Dark magician cards & one Second edition 1  edition Dark Mage  and some rare pro mo cards in that I relly could care less about
IRL some loser tried to buy my Dark Magician cards from and was hassling me for two montsI told them I had another buyer, but I just lied I didn't mean for them to see them and I would NEVER SELL THEM
My room has a color scheme of Purple Pink and Butterflys (they remind me of fairy)
Fav Auther- Stephen King
Fav Genera -Horror
Fav Game-The Sim Franchise by EA for the Pc
Fav Trading Card Game-MTG
Fav Word of the day AWESOME (duh)  WoW  this usually has a Oh in front of it and people IRL around me get tired of me saying this>UNREAL 
Fav silly thing to do- (^-^) I usually do those and I used to make them dance and box but forgot how (?_?) I definitely cannot stand when FB corrects them or any site (><)


----------



## B e t h a n y

Malaionus said:


> being a vegetarian is terrible don't do it



It's great tbh


----------



## Sadistic

I'm a sad old man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Hi I am SM64's #1 fan


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001

Hello~! 

Well, a bit about me...I'm actually very socially/generally anxious IRL due to me suffering from Clinical Depression, ADD, and some PTSD. I'm also an introvert by nature, and I have a fear of picking up the phone for some reason. I also suffer from Gynophobia, but I am trying to find ways to overcome it (even if it is through a forum).

I can say my favorite thing is watching Youtube videos, specifically about cute animals and Creepypastas. I often stay up at night listening to CreepsMcPasta, ha's my favorite CreepyPasta youtuber.


----------



## Sion

hi my name is Ms. Sion (pronounced sigh-in) and I am 22 and live in alabama. 
i was born on january 28, 1995 and am an aquarius.
my moral alignment is chaotic good. i like anime, video games, making GIFs of those video games, fashion, and pop culture. i also like joining MMOs and quitting them a week later. i plan on learning sewing, constellations, types of flowers, tarot card reading, and animation. 
also am an slytherin


----------



## deerprongs

Hi there! I'm Stormy (going to change my name to Owlet once I get enough TBT). I was born in April on the 7th of 1998, making me 19, and a proud Aries. I love anime, music, video games, reading books, watching movies and television, and writing. I love Guardians of the Galaxy, Star Wars, and pretty much anything sci-fi. My favorite animals are owls, regardless of the species; I love them all dearly, though screech owls hold a special place in my heart. 

I am a female, and I am bisexual. I'm also an atheist, but am welcoming of anyone regardless of their beliefs or lack of. I am Ravenclaw, and representative of house Gryffindor, although I'm not in it respectively. I suffer from social anxiety, and struggle around people I don't know. I am currently unemployed because of this, but will have to get a job soon. Overall I am a very nice person, and I'm relatively easy to talk to.


----------



## hexmaniac

I'm monique or michael, answer to both, 35 & married to my partner of over 13 years. I used to teach spanish (I'm colombian) at university & hoping to go back to doing that but having moved from los angeles to midwest means I'm job hunting.

I've got two cats! One is shelter adopted & the other was a feral kitten who took shelter on my patio so I took him in. My life is pretty simple, & I spend a lot of time working on my three towns: Cordero, Tashiro & Tromavil!


----------



## gravitycrossing

well, my name is brianna, im 17 yrs old and i live in the great white north (canada). My hobbies/interests are: playing instruments (piano, guitar, drums, violin), listening to music (ed sheeran <3), reading (although i don't do that enough), playing games (acnl, overwatch, and mario kart 8 are my faves) aaaand  art. I just recently got into art, and even more recently (like, last week) got into digital art. I've been drawing on my computer every day, lol. I'm not that great at art, but, i like to think i am. 

things to know about me, i do have anxiety and social situations can make me kinda uncomfortable, so if you ever pm me and i don't respond, take it lightly, i don't mean to be rude, i'm just anxious

but other than that, i'm usually pretty talkative on ac. which i am currently taking a break from, cause it was taking over my life, lol. Personality wise, i make a lot of not-so-funny jokes, and laugh at things that aren't even funny, as well. I'm pretty nice and generally positive towards others, and as you can tell by this long post, once i start talking about something, its pretty hard for me to stop aha. I also enjoy getting into deep conversations with people on ac at 2am. so yeah, thats me


----------



## Wolfie

My name is Lisa. I am 21 years old and live in New York City. I currently work as an English tutor at my former college, and have an Associates' in Writing. I applied to pursue my Bachelors' next year. 
Speaking of writing, it is my talent. I love to write stories and plays, have been praised for it my whole life, and I intend on becoming a writer some day. I write for fun too, because I am actually extremely shy and socially awkward in real life so writing has always been something I love to do to express all of my emotions. I also paint to relieve anxiety though I am not that great at it. 
I am in a happy relationship, I have been for almost a year now. I have like the best boyfriend in the world <3
I am an introvert, and prefer being indoors and playing games, writing, or being with loved ones over going out all the time.
I also live online, since talking online is easier than dealing with interacting with people in real life for me.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Dumb


----------



## Soenatte

Oh goodness, where do I begin... 

My name is Sophia, I'm a 27 year old Fine Arts graduate from Greece. I like to call myself a freelance artist but my current main occupation is that of an author, my first book is in its editing progress and due to be done sometime before summer ends or I'll probably die. I also write fanfiction under the handle "Toriningen" on AO3, but that's a natural consequence to writing too much and having too many ideas. That being said, I do illustrate on the side, however, working on a comic series called eXoplanes, as well as a bunch of other projects. 

I am also a collector of dolls of the ball jointed variety, dollfie dreams as well as azone pureneemos. I found that hobby aound 2010 and it's been my biggest money sinkhole besides gaming... and literature... and art supplies... and- _(well I'll be damned...)_ The doll hobby has taught me photography, sewing, wig making, resin casting, sculpting and a variety of other skills so it's playtime well spent, plus I get to make stories with the characters I build out of these dolls which directly ties back to my writing mania. 

I'm a literature nerd; I eat classic poetry and prose for breakfast, and, on an unrelated note, am an avid student of the Japanese language. (Well, not so unrelated when you realize I was motivated enough to start seriously studying just so I could read Japanese literature untranslated...)

In an ideal alternate universe I'd be a pokemon master with my trusty Munchlax by my side.


----------



## bonucci

Hi, I'm Ana. I'm an 18 year old business student who plays animal crossing for 8 hours a day and scrolls through the bell forum for the remaining 16 hours. 

Feel free to add my FC, just leave a VM when you do so we can play together~  Have a good day.


----------



## ikeafanboy

Hello, I'm Ezzat. I'm an 18-year-old student pilot & thespian. I recently got into Animal Crossing about a month ago! I needed something I can pass the time with but now I'm _slightly addicted. Feel free to VM me if you want my social media or stuff like that _


----------



## lxjshrss

Heya, I'm Alex, a Dutch eighteen-year-old trans guy from The Netherlands. I don't have a lot to talk about right this moment so I'll just mention I'm going to turn my in-game ACNL basement into a combined music room/bedroom. That's all I have planned lol


----------



## uyumin

Hey, I'm Anaya. I'm a boring person. lol. I play ACNL most of my time. I love BTS and I like talking about music.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Hi there, I'm Sabrina. I'm 17 from America and I love The Office too much.


----------



## casual.kyle

oh I guess I should post here huh

I'm Kyle, an average high schooler who likes performing arts and music and stuff. I'm like the only person on this website who's in show choir so that's cool. Ummm yeah that's basically me in a nutshell.


----------



## Psydye

I'm Erik, a 28-year old from Massachusetts, USA. I like music a lot(particularly metal), am a bit of a coffee addict(esp. hazelnut) and have Asperger's. I like to draw sometimes, I live w/ my mom, stepfather and half-sister. We have 4 cats named Olivia, Bella, Boots and Martha(yeah, they're all females). Am not sure what else to say, really...maybe I'll start an "ask" thread(I did it before but it never really went anywhere...maybe this time it will).


----------



## Cashmere

Hi~ I'm Emily, 19, and an accounting major in my senior year, pursuing a CPA license. I have fallen back in love with ACNL and not sure how long this will last (probably longer since I finally discovered TBT). I enjoy all things pink and exploring the world. Definitely getting the hang of this forum and trying to make my town of Cashmere the best it can be as it has been a boring WIP for at least 4 years.


----------



## fruitbroker

My name is Tyler, and I'm a sleepy teenager from Florida. I'm pretty awkward personally, and I play LoZ and Animal Crossing more than anything. Currently, I have four dogs. I can be pretty immature and I love Steven Universe and Adventure Time like a lot. My favorite color is pastel pink, my favorite food is ramen, and I guess that's really all I have to say about myself.


----------



## flusteredflower

Hi! I go by Sugar online (it's my gaming alias, I used to play tf2 competitively and now use it across my online sites). I'm an 18 year old girl from TX. I love to draw/letter (as in calligraphy), game, and watch makeup tutorials. My favorite color is pink, I love cats, and dessert is the best meal of the day. I play acnl because it's adorable and relaxing and my boyfriend now plays with me too. :^)


----------



## moorgxn

Oh, hey. I'm Morgan, I'm pretty boring aside from I love ACNL, Pokemon, roller coasters, theatre, DCI, and The Office.


----------



## Dan716

Im one cool dude


----------



## katz_motel

Honestly just trying to check if my signature works lol


----------



## Kip

katz_motel said:


> Honestly just trying to check if my signature works lol


Ha. Try this [zIMG]http://i.imgur.com/hLNvA4e.gif[/IMG] remove the z from the first set of brackets so that it looks like this . There was probably a better way to explain this but w/e.

Anyway name's Josh, I have many hobbies including drawing, programming, and making music. I'm a boring person with a pretty boring life.


----------



## YunaMoon

Hey peeps! How is everyone?


----------



## Quackerz

I like Disney, ACNL, Dan And Phil, Logan Paul videos, Beanie boos, using internet, video games, sleeping and much more


----------



## KnightsSorrow

Hi, I! I'm Valdimir and I'm 32 years old, and make. So I suppose that puts me into two minorities of AC players. I got into the game because of my girlfriend, and I have to say that I rather enjoy it. Though being somewhat of a Victorian goth and a lover of steampunk, I'm sort of disappointed by the lack of gothic and steampunk furniture... but at least there's the black recolour of the Rococo set (slightly annoyed that you can't recolour wallpaper or flooring).

I like to write (although I don't do it a lot), tabletop gaming, and I have an interest in mythology and psychology. Most of all, I'm a bit of an introvert, so while I do enjoy making friends and chatting to people, I often tend not to take the first step by not sending a VM/PM because I feel like I'm intruding (or just being awkward), though I'll definitely answer any that are sent my way.


Edit: I forgot to mention that I'm from Australia, so yay time difference... /sarcasm

That being said, I honestly wouldn't mind a penpal


----------



## Kautalya

ayyyyy im a cool hip girl whos 14 and about to start HS and extremely nervous for it!!!!!!! ;'(


----------



## AbbyCrossing

This is a really nice thread! I'm still a newbie and would love to get to know the people of the fourms. You could probably tell my name eh.. nickname is Abby, but my full name is Abigail. Believe it or not i'm actually 12 although I usually mention my age after the person gets to know me a little. The usual age group of my friends is 15-17 years which may seem crazy, but it's who I get along with best and can be myself around. As I said before I usually don't mention my age without getting to know the person because, well it's probably the safest way to go about strangers. Also people are quick to judge with age and I don't blame them. 
As you could probably tell it's hard to come across teenagers that will actually get to know a 12 year old. Which is why I use the internet! Anyway before I get too carried away i'm Abby my age is 12 and I love music, singing, animals, and inline skating! Congratulations if you actually read all this I don't expect you too.


----------



## Foreversacredx

My name is Chelsea, I'm 20 years old, I'm from England and animal crossing is my favorite game. I've been playing since I was 8  years old :O
I really love music. I wish I could have music lessons but they are way to expensive


----------



## Allure

AbbyCrossing said:


> This is a really nice thread! I'm still a newbie and would love to get to know the people of the fourms. You could probably tell my name eh.. nickname is Abby, but my full name is Abigail. Believe it or not i'm actually 12 although I usually mention my age after the person gets to know me a little. The usual age group of my friends is 15-17 years which may seem crazy, but it's who I get along with best and can be myself around. As I said before I usually don't mention my age without getting to know the person because, well it's probably the safest way to go about strangers. Also people are quick to judge with age and I don't blame them.
> As you could probably tell it's hard to come across teenagers that will actually get to know a 12 year old. Which is why I use the internet! Anyway before I get too carried away i'm Abby my age is 12 and I love music, singing, animals, and inline skating! Congratulations if you actually read all this I don't expect you too.



Yeah, it's probably safer to not mention your age, sister!LOL I'm 13, a girl, I love animals, art, singing, dancing, video games, andof couse, ACNL!


----------



## Allure

AbbyCrossing said:


> This is a really nice thread! I'm still a newbie and would love to get to know the people of the fourms. You could probably tell my name eh.. nickname is Abby, but my full name is Abigail. Believe it or not i'm actually 12 although I usually mention my age after the person gets to know me a little. The usual age group of my friends is 15-17 years which may seem crazy, but it's who I get along with best and can be myself around. As I said before I usually don't mention my age without getting to know the person because, well it's probably the safest way to go about strangers. Also people are quick to judge with age and I don't blame them.
> As you could probably tell it's hard to come across teenagers that will actually get to know a 12 year old. Which is why I use the internet! Anyway before I get too carried away i'm Abby my age is 12 and I love music, singing, animals, and inline skating! Congratulations if you actually read all this I don't expect you too.



Yeah, it's probably safer to not mention your age, sister!LOL I'm 13, a girl, I love animals, art, singing, dancing, video games, andof couse, ACNL!


----------



## 50m4ra

Allure said:


> Yeah, it's probably safer to not mention your age, sister!LOL I'm 13, a girl, I love animals, art, singing, dancing, video games, andof couse, ACNL!


I get really uncomfortable telling my age over the internet yaknow 
Hi my name is 50m4ra I got trapped in the internet for hacking the NSA PSA Isa wsa esa rsa tsa ysa usa osa asa asa esa FSA gsa hsa jsa ksa lsa zsa xsa csa vsa bsa AND the NSA. I'm currently trying to learn 2 new languages, attempting to make a beautiful hacked town in Acnl, love vidia games and overall likeable(I mean I hope!) Person!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allure said:


> Yeah, it's probably safer to not mention your age, sister!LOL I'm 13, a girl, I love animals, art, singing, dancing, video games, andof couse, ACNL!


I get really uncomfortable telling my age over the internet yaknow 
Hi my name is 50m4ra I got trapped in the internet for hacking the NSA PSA Isa wsa esa rsa tsa ysa usa osa asa asa esa FSA gsa hsa jsa ksa lsa zsa xsa csa vsa bsa AND the NSA. I'm currently trying to learn 2 new languages, attempting to make a beautiful hacked town in Acnl, love vidia games and overall likeable(I mean I hope!) Person!


----------



## Arjh

Never really posted anything about me so here it goes:

I'm Alex
I live in the U.K. 
I'm a bisexual atheist
Currently studying environmental science but also work for the civil service dealing with benefits.
I prefer animals to humans which may be because I've been bullied my whole life which has led to self hatred and self harm.
I love nature. 
I love classic Disney Movies, favourites being The Little Mermaid and Jungle Book.
I love trance music, AVB being my favourite producer/dj.
I'm currently watching Scooby Doo while cuddled up to my teddy bear I've had since I was 2 years old while listening to the wind and pouring rain.

Stupid tbt posting twice!


----------



## Sunnybone

Uhhh here goes

I'm Sunny, I'm 27 and my pronouns are they/them. I was in the US Army for 5 1/2 years (it sucked lmao) and I medically retired this year because I'm Type 1 Diabetic. Uh I also have anxiety and depression and a sleep disorder so I am generally awake at weird hours. I have a Pomeranian named Inquisitor Da'len (I am a huge. HUGE. Dragon Age fan) and she's my life haha, she just turned two last month. I don't have a job right now so I have a lot of free time, I spend it playing ACNL or loom knitting stuff, mainly hats and blankets. I really want to try to make a sweater or a pair of socks soon. I also really love tea and I have like...50+ varieties OTL I need to stop buying tea.

As far as ACNL, my favorite villager is Dotty (she will NEVER! move out) and I really like refurbishing furniture. I love fairy tale themed items, food items are really cute, and I have so many music boxes I'm going to have to start giving them away soon to make room in my storage. I wish my house could get bigger lmao so I could fit more cute stuff in it. Right now I'm trying to landscape but I'm too impatient to make elaborate paths so mostly I'm just trying to breed all the flowers I lost when I wasn't playing for like 2 years.


----------



## Haydenv019

Well well well... My name's Hayden, 
im a semi-nerd in the united states, california, who's 14 and in his freshman year.
I dont care about politics, So at least Im not that controversial when it comes to those threads.
I, apparently, live under rock, since I never watch the news or newspaper.... Im in a family of 4 that's kinda unstable right now... Currently chilling with my dad right now.
You can already tell Im a splatoon weeb, (well isnt that obvious?)
I tend to act funny all the time in the forums, but, truthfully, im silent as heck and 70% Introvert.
Ironically, I havent found out about splatoon until recently (3 months ago) even though it came out 2015 (Why havent I seen a single splatoon advertisement FOR TWO YEARS)
Im in major love of the squid sisters, Marie is my personal favorite, but both are just the same!
I tend to lean towards FPS/TPS Shooter games, I also play the occasional rpg or indie game.
Im terrible with homework.in fact, im really lazy.
Teachers love me, for some reason (maybe because I'm always stickin my nose in my phone, because im quiet?)
I love science-fiction, post-apocalyptic and true story books (The Hunger Games, The Divergent are good examples)
I don't own any gaming systems besides my trusty 3DS and phone.

Idk what else to say, that pratically it!


----------



## i love to sin

hi im i love to sin
i spend a lot of time working as a barista 
i enjoy acnl, star wars, and a lot of other things you probably don't want to hear 
i enjoy the forums, gardening (acnl and in my actual garden) and painting. 
i currently go to college, but idk what i want to major in so don't ask me that. 
ill probably end up traveling before i decide, self discovery and all that.
i love to play with other people so dont be afraid to send me a pm


----------



## Balverine

I think I've posted here before, but it was a loooong time ago so here's updated stuff???? lol

I'm Sam, but I hate my name, most people call me Balverine/Balv/something like that. Sami is an ok nickname
Even tho people assume I'm a guy most of the time, I'm a ladybro.

I love cosplaying! I have been anything from Caesar Zeppeli from JoJo's BA, to Hanji Zoe from SNK!! I'll be going as fem!Waluigi to youmacon soon, and then Rhys and Gaige from Borderlands in March!!

I have two kitties, Rhys and Celty; a fancy hamster named Cornwallis and a cockatiel named Crisperton.

I'm also a super huge videogame loser lmao. Borderlands, Stardew Valley and Fable are my big favs!!

aaaand uuuhhh let's be friends???? idk lol


----------



## deerliing

hi im jess! or 叶丽英 as my chinese name goes;
i love love love love love cute things! like rilakkuma and sweet foods and cute little knick-knacks and also pastel things!
i love exo so much i'd probably burn my limited edition korilakkuma plush for them if they asked.
i love warm evenings with cold oolong and a little snack!
im turning 15 this december and i go to a teeny tiny private school. i want to move but i don't wanna lose contact w my best bros 
i usually give the wrong first impression. i may seem upbeat at first, but honestly i'm more often sad than not. when im in a good mood im rlly loud. 

i can't really think of anything else. nice to meet everyone! ♡♡♡


----------



## Nightmares

hell o my name is lani and my japanese name is サンシャインレインボ but you can call me either ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Spoiler:  



I don't think I've posted here yet so:

Hello everyone, my real name is classified so call me Unicorn or Uni. I am 13 years old and live in Canada. I have known and played Nintendo since 2011, when my older sister got a 3ds for her 10th birthday. The first 3ds game I have played is Super Mario 3D Land, which was popular back then and I really liked. I played it a lot until my sister got Animal Crossing: New Leaf while I was shopping for my 9th birthday present. I have been playing New Leaf since July 2nd, 2013, which was 12 days before my 9th birthday. Since I was quite young, I thought the game would be "ugly" and stuff but once I created my character and played I got so addicted! I have been playing for 4 years straight and still play. I have had lots of memories and fun times with the game, including some bad ones.

I have known the forums since March 2015. I had an account here, but my parents were very cautious of what I'm doing on the internet, so since I joined without their permission they kicked me off the account. Sad times. 

I was lurking this place a little bit in 2015 and 2016, too scared to create another account. I didn't know much about tbt, I only came to do animal crossing trades. So I didn't really pay attention to the other parts of the forum, which is why I'm kinda noobish around them.

In June 2017 I made a new account, this one. I was getting really bored of animal crossing since I had nobody to play with, so I just took the plunge. Obviously confusion happened since I didn't know you couldn't make more than once account, but all was sorted out and now I'm on tbt again!


Now, more info on me generally:

-I like candy and chicken
-I hate music
-I hate sports
-I love Nintendo
-I love cute stuff
-I am extremely shy and quiet in real life
-I am quite active around the forums
-My favourite New Leaf villager is Lolly. She is my best friend in the game, and cares about me more than any other villager!
-I like to draw a bit, but I suck
-I am very sensitive. I laugh when I really don't wanna and can't control it, same with crying. People like to play around with me like that. Don't do it. Or else.
-I am very cheap


----------



## Nightmares

So yeah, I'm honestly bored out of my mind rn, so I'll do this cringey introduction thing that I've probably already done already. 
Uhh, so I'm interested in creative subjects like drawing and writing and although I'm suppose I'm good at both, in the grand scheme of things I'm definitely not hnjsksk. I lose what little motivation I have really easily, so viewing other's work when can be as discouraging as it is inspiring ;;;;;; Atm, I'm planning on doing a molecular biology degree at uni (or molecular cell biology, but I'll have to see how the criteria/modules differ) - this info isn't really valuable, I just feel like rambling, haha. 
Also, I won't disclose my age specifically but despite how I come across, I'm not a 12 year old lmfao. What eLSE, uh, idk XDDDDD lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

All you need to know about me, is that, I am...


----------



## glass

hello im a 18 yo korean living in canada who enjoys baking and writing (*~*) i have written a popular series online and i finally finished the third book! my favourite season is winter yet i love cherry blossoms as they remind me of my girlfriend~ kkk


----------



## unravel

I'm 43 year old who likes lolis
My wife is Ness


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I haven't done this yet, so here goes.

Hiya! I've been a member of The Bell Tree Forums for over two years now. A family member of mine introduced me to Pokemon when I was in second grade. She was watching a Diamond and Pearl episode on TV, and that's how it all started for me. When I was little, I loved Dawn, which is why I put her as my avatar. As for my username, I just combined Dawn and her first Pokemon (which is also one of my favorite Pokemon). I like the color pink, and I absolutely _love_ listening to songs from the 70s and 80s (mostly the 80s). I like listening to Queen, Journey, and many more, but I'm freakin' obsessed with Steve Perry Journey at the moment. I'm an excellent procrastinator. My favorite subject is Math. I'm not quite fond of reading books, but I used to be back in my elementary years. I'm a Ravenclaw. My favorite season is Summer, but my favorite holiday is in the Winter - Christmas! I think that's enough facts for now. If you wanna chat with me, feel free to!


----------



## petaI

hi i'm ri and i'm 15. although i joined tbt in 2014, i've only begun using it a year ago! like many of us here, i love all things animal crossing and i'm anxiously waiting for an animal crossing on the switch. music is my life, and i enjoy nature. unfortunately, i suffer from a very high anxiety disorder and i have depression, but animal crossing helps to calm me down. although i suffer from depression, i still try to promote positivity!! (hence my signature) i also draw a bit and yeah. that's me.


----------



## Tessie

I'm tessie, or tess  

im 25, i feel like a grandma on this site but whatever lol. im american, born/raised/live in pennsylvania. 
ive been vegan for 3 years, and i enjoy the lifestyle so much. i feel its the least i can do for this planet and the animals. 
i'm a grad student and in 2019 ill be receiving my doctor of pharmacy so that'll be cool, ask me about drugs! 
i used to be suuuuuuuuuuuper addicted to this online PC star wars game like 12 years ago, when i was 13 years old and thats where i met my boyfriend :3 hes amazing and getting a PhD in math and im so proud of him. i love him to bits!!!! long distance is hard, but we visit each other when we are on break from school.

oh and way back in 2002 when i was 10 years old i asked my parents to buy me animal crossing for the gamecube bc my friend recommended it. over a decade later i bought new leaf & thats how im here!


----------



## MelbaBear

Hi everyone 
I'm Marnie, I'm 17 from England. I've loved Animal Crossing since I was around 8 and I first played Wild World. I also love music (Pink Floyd, Grateful Dead, David Bowie, Led Zeppelin, The Doors), swimming, travelling, etc! I'm passionate about animal rights and animals in general. I'm not very good at conversations and can be a bit awkward, but I love making friends


----------



## Aleigh

Hey, this is gonna be long an awkward. You don't have to read if you don't want to. As of right now, I'm not sure what I'm going to say. It might turn person, it might turn funny, who knows. This could go in many directions. Idk man. I'm just gonna type until I feel like it's enough, so it may or may not sound like just plain rambling. I'm also super bad at explaining things. Wow! There's the first thing about me! Anyway, hi there. I'm Ali and I've been playing animal crossing since the very first debut on the gamecube. I'm now a junior in high school, and I'm surprised I got this far. I'm in two college-level classes, Pre-Calc and AP Lang. I like to play soccer and I am in love with theatre. Not musical theatre, I can't sing for ***. I'm on the improv team (for the second year) and did my first play as Barb in Farce of Habit this past October. I'm really sad because the German teacher (whom I had since freshman year) retired, and now I'm stuck with a new teacher who is probably going to fail me. I went to Germany last summer with the German teacher and a few other classmates within an exchange. I couldn't have been paired with a better partner, and everything about the trip was perfect. I became close to now my best friend, and no one has loved me more (not my host sister, although she is one of my best friends too and I love her with all my heart). I hadn't been that happy in years, if ever. I struggle with many different mental disorders (that's a story for later, if any of you actually care enough lmao), but in Germany, I felt at home and all of my mental problems dropped 200%. I miss everyone who took part in the exchange, I met some pretty damn cool people. I love meeting new people and possible friends. Which, by the way, if anyone reads this and wants to be friends, SAY SOMETHING. I won't deny anyone. That's really all I can think of right now. *Oh, and I basically live and breathe snapchat. Feel free to add me @xxdeci122* . Is that illegal? To put my snapchat on here? Oh well, add me dudes. I'll add you back and we can start a streak. OH also I sit here in my room in the middle of Colorado, and I have friends all over the US and across the world (literally). In CO, however, I have like three friends lololol that's probably enough for now, thanks for reading if you got this far! You have some strong willpower! Hope I didn't waste your time! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hml v v much

- - - Post Merge - - -

THAT POSTED TWICE?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I'M NOT EVEN GONNA GET THE BELLS WORTH THAT GIANT PARAGRAPH? unfortunate.


----------



## ~ Silvie

Name: Silvie
Age: 23
Birthday: 23/02
Country: Italy
Zodiac sign: Pisces
Status: Taken ♥
Pet: Deutsche Spitze (Pomeranian)
Planet: Moon
Color: Gold, silver & pearl colors
Animal: Dog & fox
Fruit: Avocado, cranberries & strawberry
Food: Sushi & pizza
Dessert: Devil’s food cake, white chocolate, gianduia & marshmallows
I love: Drawing, Japan, reading, my boyfriend & shopping
Hate: Injustice, bad people, maltreatment of animals


----------



## angiepie

hi i'm angie and i'm 23. i love music, anime and games. i met my boyfriend 6 years ago on a chat forum and we've been together since. it's hard since we're long distance (we live in two different countries) but we make it work. :3 i'm waiting for animal crossing on the switch and am obsessed with pocket camp. i have a bit of anxiety and i am typically pretty shy and don't like confrontation. i'm in love with disneyland and have been going every year since i was 4. i love cute & girly things and yeah. that's me. i also am obsessed with the moon & the stars.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

Well lets se i love horror
I love any thing that is occult like ish, I love butterflys, cannot stand winter, I HATE BULLIES ><, I don't like the taste of alcohol * or the smell* 
Basic stuff
Taurus/Rooster
Planet Venus
element Earth
Tarot Card Empress
Season Spring

Pet Peev  BULLYSSSSSSSSSSSS, PEOPLE WHO SHAME OTHERS FOR THERE BELIEFS, BODY SHAMNG,  people who are jealous, petty and or spitful

The one thig I dos on purposes- I TROLLS DEM GRAMMAR POLIZI


Wont let ANYBODY SHAME ME FOR WHO I AM AND WHAT I DO:-D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Let's see...I'm a girl, I'm 17 years old, I'm straight, I like Marshal to excess, I'm addicted to video games/the Internet, and I'm a major grammar Nazi.  I'm also major Undertale trash and this damn website gives me a will to live.  That's all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love Waro and Waloogi


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully

Hello there! I am Jack, Animal Crossing lover. I haven't been on here very long, but it seems like a good way to communicate with other fellow AC players. Anway, a little bit about me. 
I'm 14, and I'm a freshman in high school. I quite adore things like reading, writing, playing the violin, drawing, and Animal Crossing(duh). I'm a great procrastinator, I'd say maybe the best, and I love to spend my evenings researching various topics(right now I'm fascinated by serial killers), or playing some video games. I'm a very loyal and loving person, so if anyone on here becomes my friend, be warned that I tend to want to talk to my friends quite frequently. 
Anyway, that's all for me. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Imnotcrazyhopefully said:


> Hello there! I am Jack, Animal Crossing lover. I haven't been on here very long, but it seems like a good way to communicate with other fellow AC players. Anway, a little bit about me.
> I'm 14, and I'm a freshman in high school. I quite adore things like reading, writing, playing the violin, drawing, and Animal Crossing(duh). I'm a great procrastinator, I'd say maybe the best, and I love to spend my evenings researching various topics(right now I'm fascinated by serial killers), or playing some video games. I'm a very loyal and loving person, so if anyone on here becomes my friend, be warned that I tend to want to talk to my friends quite frequently.
> Anyway, that's all for me. I look forward to getting to know you all!



Boi you sound like quite the cool bean

you wanna be friends with super mario 64's #1 fan


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully

xSuperMario64x said:


> Boi you sound like quite the cool bean
> 
> you wanna be friends with super mario 64's #1 fan



Heccing yes! Adding you right now!


----------



## thedragmeme

*awkwardly shuffles into the thread* hello I am friend maybe


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Hi I’m Sora!
I’m 20 year old female c: 
I was born on April 17th which makes me an Aries!
I am happily married since Jan. 6th! Though we’ve been together since Sept. 7 of 2012.
I am a year older than my husband c: but he’s more mature than I am XD 
I have a 3 year old son whom I love dearly c: And currently pregnant with our first Daughter c:
(We have no names yet for her other than Selene for a middle name ;o; naming is hard!)
I LOVE foxes! They are my favorite animal.
I am a cat person c: though I love fluffy dogs.
I LOVE Syaoran Li from CCS <3
My favorite color is pink c: 
I love to make Fetuccine Alfredo from scratch (  I know the best recipe)
I like making new friends c: Since my only friends in real life is my husband, son, and two military wives lol.
(But I have no similar interests with the military wives ;o; Plus I’m younger than them by 5+ years so they see me as a baby)
I am a graphic design major c: though not currently going to college due to our duty station not having a college that supports my major 
(And I’ve tried online and sucked at it ;o; )
I believe my interests do NOT match my age ;~; since my friends tell me all the time.. 
So I’m also a very friendly person c: I like to help out in whatever I can c:​​


----------



## Ilafae

*I've been using this website a lot the past week so why not.
Bonjour! My name is Ashley, I am 26 and from Ontario, Canada but now as of recent live in Quebec with my man.
I'm an Artist and have a small company with my partner. I'm a Virgo, very short and pudge.
I'm a pc gamer, but obviously I do play some 3ds. Im a twitch affiliate but I dont stream too much, honestly. 
I have a really bad obsession with plush, I collect them and currently own over 120.
I love anime, gudetama, porgs, overwatch, hearthstone and thai food.
I've managed to lose 83lbs so far.
Im quiet the lewd woman but this is no place for that!
I also collect funko pops but not to the extreme as the plush.
My favorite show is Black Mirror.
I'm also a Submissive.

Lastly im super friendly and really enjoy helping others, please don't hesitate to reach out 
for acnl related things or not. I've been through a ton regarding Mental Health and I'm a very good listener. *


----------



## vvindows98

i haven't been on this site in ages so i don't remember if i already introduced myself in this topic? o well
i'm Chris and i'm an 18 year old trans boy from the UK. i like coffee, cryptids, bad weather and right now i'm probably getting emotional about video game characters. my favourite games recently are Dragon Age: Origins (about 10 years after everyone else, i know) and Night in the Woods!! if i'm not playing games i'm probably learning to draw or watching tv shows - right now i'm watching Bojack Horseman for the second time. thank u for reading! <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

hello.   I went on a long hiatus and am getting back into acnl.  For those who are new or dont remember me, im 25, have a clothing thread back in the able sisters forum.  i like warm drinks and zero calorie flavored water.  its good to be back.  i really loved this community, you guys helped me out through a really hard time a few years back withoutu realizing it.  so this site always gives me feels because of that.  i hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Parakoopa144

Im one rad cool boi who has 135 Hours in mario odyssey, and thats the best way to describe me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ilafae said:


> *
> My favorite show is Black Mirror. *



How do you not have depression.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

In my 20's 
I work for Lockheed Martin as a securities operations manager against external hackers etc. 
Love playing video games on ps4 and 3DS.
I have a 6 year old daughter and a wonderful fiance'
Favorite tv shows are Outlander and Homeland.
Hobbies are helping at the local No kill animal shelters, and I volunteer for several charities.
I also volunteer for Search & rescue operations.
I live In Ontario Canada.


----------



## Crystaldreams420

If anyone  would like to add me,
My friend id is : 0430-8979-2443 
My name is Jessica


----------



## Midoriya

Not necessary anymore either.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I don't think I've ever posted in here before, so here goes:

My name's Ali. I'm 21 and finishing my junior year in college. I'm working toward a BS in biology with a specialization in microbiology. I really enjoy baking, reading, playing video games, and listening to music. I have three pets and someday would like to have many more, haha. During school I played the flute and the mellophone (neither of which I've touched since I graduated, unfortunately), and I'd really like to learn how to play the oboe and/or a string instrument at some point. I really love my studies, so if you ever have any questions or news about microbes (or anything else, really) feel free to contact me and share. o:

I'm terrible at the whole work/life balance thing, so you may see me on here either a whole bunch or not at all for many moons, but I'll try to respond to anything sent my way in the meantime.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

updated elsewhere


----------



## theravenboys

I'm Kim.
I'm 25.
I'm a girl.
I went to college to be a middle school teacher but life comes at you fast so right now I'm "officially" unemployed but I do get paid to help organize charts at a clinic when I have the chance.
I'm a Capricorn but my Gemini moon and Gemini rising signs have a strong influence on me. 
I'm from the US.
I've only been playing Animal Crossing since December of last year but better late than never!
I love everything Nintendo, especially Pokemon and Zelda.
I'm a writer; I've been published in a literary magazine and I really want to have a full-length novel published but I'm too nervous to submit anything because I fear rejection OTL
I love crime shows, both true crime and procedurals (so everything from Snapped to Law & Order lol)


----------



## Balverine

I posted her 1200000 years ago but I've changed lol

my name is Sam but I don't really like that name so uh call me whatever you'd like lol. I usually go by Balverine on most websites, which is a terrible creature from a dead game called Fable lol
I'm a ladybro, which my name misleads so I guess Sami works better? idk

I work in  the produce department at a grocery store and actually really like it 0 v0
when i'm not slaving away, I play too many viddy games and I also do some kinda art sometimes

also I cosplay a lot and have two cats, Celty and Rhys

that's it probably


----------



## dedenne

Im Zhenee but call me dedenne/dede/uhh. Im a person from england who gets too much homework. 

I like video games and drawing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im Zhenee but call me dedenne/dede/uhh. Im a person from england who gets too much homework. 

I like video games and drawing


----------



## deuces

hi, i'm juliette but a lot of people call me jul or jul-jul!! 
i have basically 0 friends because i'm a homeschooled kiddo and all i do is listen to horror stories and play acnl
im turning 16 in a month or so and all i asked for was animal crossing so a tru fan here :')) i love art, traditional only but i like seeing digital drawings <3 i chat on chicken smoothie a ton too


----------



## Kalle

Dedenne2 said:


> Im Zhenee but call me dedenne/dede/uhh. Im a person from england who gets too much homework.
> 
> I like video games and drawing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Im Zhenee but call me dedenne/dede/uhh. Im a person from england who gets too much homework.
> 
> I like video games and drawing



Too much homework; enjoys escapism and art. Story of my life right now.

Repeats due to a lack of sleep from too much homework? No .. a double post merge.


----------



## boring

I've never posted here before, but I waffle a lot, so this'll be a challenge.

I'm Monday, I am 15 and I was born in Devon,West England but now I live in Hampshire, South England.

*I'm very gay,, like they gayest of the gays.... mayor of gayland
*I've been playing animal crossing for 10 years, wowcha.
*I'm not very interesting, I really like vines and quote them too often
*I'm currently homeschooled due to a number of personal issues, but that's not for long hopefully
*I dream of being a surgeon (cardio) and plan to attend med school in London (and probably stay there for my first few years of actual med work too) 
*I run a spam account on Instagram and honestly, it's nothing to be proud of but I just love it 
*I watch a hecc ton of Greys Anatomy, that show has been ruining my life for a long time now but I'm addicted to it oof, 
*People think I only want to do surgery because of Greys, but the actual reason I want to do it is that my best friend had cancer when I was little, and she lived because of amazing surgeons. I admire surgeons and I'd feel lucky to call myself one
*I've got monstrous anxiety, but not online hahaHAHA :^)

I can't think of anything else bye


----------



## Kaoruxkaoru

Hello, my name is Kaoru~
I'm a bit shy and anxious at first but I consider myself quite funny and relaxed after talking to someone for a couple minutes.

I lived in Japan for almost a year and got acnl in Japanese... 
I don't know much Japanese but I played Animal Crossing games before so I kind of know what to do if I don't understand some word they're saying  But I didn't understand once and gave away some silver tool to someone in the camp by accident D:

My mother is a big fan of Animal Crossing games too, sometimes she plays more often than me, but she hasn't got the perfect fruit in her town yet... (Or maybe she sold it by accident) So I really want to get some perfect cherries for her. 

I don't have much friends in the game or in real life :3 It would be cool if I could meet some friends here and visit each other towns and help each other to sell turnips, fruits, exchanging objects or even dream villagers~ ♪( ?▽｀)


----------



## Midoriya

Kaoruxkaoru said:


> Hello, my name is Kaoru~
> I'm a bit shy and anxious at first but I consider myself quite funny and relaxed after talking to someone for a couple minutes.
> 
> I lived in Japan for almost a year and got acnl in Japanese...
> I don't know much Japanese but I played Animal Crossing games before so I kind of know what to do if I don't understand some word they're saying  But I didn't understand once and gave away some silver tool to someone in the camp by accident D:
> 
> My mother is a big fan of Animal Crossing games too, sometimes she plays more often than me, but she hasn't got the perfect fruit in her town yet... (Or maybe she sold it by accident) So I really want to get some perfect cherries for her.
> 
> I don't have much friends in the game or in real life :3 It would be cool if I could meet some friends here and visit each other towns and help each other to sell turnips, fruits, exchanging objects or even dream villagers~ ♪( ?▽｀)




Welcome to the forums!  I haven't played ACNL in a LONG time, but I may be able to help you out.  I have the NA version though, so I'm not sure what the limitations there would be.

I hope you'll enjoy it here!  This forum is literally the best forum on the internet, and certainly the best one for Animal Crossing.


----------



## dimicrow

sksks omg 
I'm Dmitri but Dimi is good;; 
I'm 15, turning 16 next month. 
I volunteer in animal rescues and I hope to create a rescue of my own in the future. 
Animals are my passion (especially pit bulls sksjdks). 
I'm a vegetarian 
My favorite music artists are Atlas, Blackbear and Arctic Monkeys
I'm a transdood and super gay
I am a quaking ball of anxiety
I'm starting ballet classes this summer 
I'm a dead meme _w he e ze _
I have no friends bc I take forever to text back due to crippling anxiety...........yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

sksks omg 
I'm Dmitri but Dimi is good;; 
I'm 15, turning 16 next month. 
I volunteer in animal rescues and I hope to create a rescue of my own in the future. 
Animals are my passion (especially pit bulls sksjdks). 
I'm a vegetarian 
My favorite music artists are Atlas, Blackbear and Arctic Monkeys
I'm a transdood and super gay
I am a quaking ball of anxiety
I'm starting ballet classes this summer 
I'm a dead meme _w he e ze _
I have no friends bc I take forever to text back due to crippling anxiety...........yeah


----------



## petaI

i posted in this back in nov, but i'm going to post an updated one bc why not uwu

hi, im ri!! i am 16  unfortunately im not very active on here anymore, nor am i on acnl or other animal crossing games, but im hoping that will change very soon.
but anyways, to start this off, i love music ! i would like to say that my music taste is very diverse. i can pretty much go from iron maiden to lana del rey in a split second. my fave show is orange is the new black, i ADORE nature and animals, i enjoy learning and creating, i like to brighten peoples day, i draw a bit, im bi, and i spend my days eating food and watching youtube 
and yeah that's me!!


----------



## Croconaw

Delete


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

It's been a hot minute since I've been on this forum but heres a little bit about me:

Call me Piggy or Alexa (my irl name)
I'm 16 (almost 17) and a junior in HS
I live in Tokyo 
I'm a little bisexual kween
I love volleyball, debate/public speech, and anything to do with history
I grew up playing AC and pokemon but I kinda drifted from that now (although ACNL is my guilty habit every once in a while)
I'm an extreme EXTROVERT ~ I can't be alone for too long or I go crazy
I listen to rap and r&b mostly
If you're interested in forming some kind of friendship I'm totally up for it and I promise to keep the convo interesting


----------



## Scientist Salarian

:flag_de: Name- Magnus
:flag_de: Age- 16, 17 soon.
:flag_de:  Gender - Male
:flag_de: Nation: America(Which state will be said in dms)
:flag_de: Hobbies: Reading, knowledge gathering, strategy , playing games, studying psychology, anything science as well.
:flag_de: Likes: Smart people, warfare, science fiction(Doctor Who,Star Wars,twilight zone and such), Documentaries, History, world war 2, Good food, Aircraft and tanks along with politics. (I'll say more in dms)
:flag_de: I’m highly intelligent and on the MBTI scale I’m an INTJ, I am 6 ft 3 inches(190.5 cm)


----------



## crossingwild

I'm Caliope
Age 16 (17 in November)
Female
Lover of fall and winter
Proud dog mother of 2
Fairly closeted bisexual
Vegan baker
Tol (5'8)
Loves aesthetic clothing
Optimist


----------



## blushpeony

...


----------



## kellyleroc

Wow I feel old compared to majority of forum users and probably gamers that are young (under 25),
I'm 36 even tho I'm blessed to still look young(ish), years of drinking water and oil of olay lol that's a good how to keep looking young tip right there. I'm a avid gamer and have been since Sega master system was launched (decades ago) and I've been hooked on gaming ever since, sucker for a platform or similar type game. 
I'm from London, 
I grew up with dogs but am a cat owner now. I love music defo feeds my soul, fashion, history are a passion also. I'm very friendly and easy going, I honestly believe with life you reap what you sow and what goes around comes around. 
Please feel free to stop, chat or say Hi if see me around the forum
 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I feel old compared to majority of forum users and probably gamers that are young (under 25),
I'm 36 even tho I'm blessed to still look young(ish), years of drinking water and oil of olay lol that's a good how to keep looking young tip right there. I'm a avid gamer and have been since Sega master system was launched (decades ago) and I've been hooked on gaming ever since, sucker for a platform or similar type game. 
I'm from London, 
I grew up with dogs but am a cat owner now. I love music defo feeds my soul, fashion, history are a passion also. I'm very friendly and easy going, I honestly believe with life you reap what you sow and what goes around comes around. 
Please feel free to stop, chat or say Hi if see me around the forum


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ok it's been some months and my birthday passed, so...

14 years old
female
born in canada
newish artist?
i like kawaii, drawing, writing, memes/comedy, gaming sometimes, generous people
i dislike dry hair, rude/annoying people, revolving doors, pizza, eggs, boys
will cry very easily
very very antisocial irl. friendless. rip


----------



## Midoriya

Lmao, nevermind about this


----------



## Mayor Raptor

WOOOO

20, female, pansexual, and a monster smoocher.
- video games are my life
- reptiles/amphibians are my thing. dinosaurs too. i wuv them. if it isn't obvious with my username.
- going to go into college as an animator.
- tamagotchi enthusiast.
- tired all the time.
- writer / roleplayer!


----------



## Psydye

I'm 29(will be 30 come this Aug. 24th)

I have Asperger's

I LOVE music, especially hard rock and almost any form of metal

Some of my favorite hard rock and metal bands/artists are: Death, Iced Earth, Judas Priest, Morbid Angel, Septicflesh, Immolation, Vader, Iron Savior, Keldian, A Sound of Thunder, Artizan, Striker, Overkill, Death Angel, Megadeth, Nevermore, Sanctuary, Twisted Tower Dire, Cage, Rage, Helloween, Candlemass, Esoteric, Ahab, Echoes of Eternity, Nightwish, Mastodon, Iron Maiden, Motorhead, Grim Reaper, Dream Evil, DragonForce, Triosphere, Lost Horizon, Immortal, Rotting Christ, Emperor, Argus, Starkill, Amon Amarth, The Black Dahlia Murder, Mare Cognitum, Black Sabbath, The Sword, Electric Wizard, Fu Manchu, Clutch, Solitude Aeternus, Riverside, Manilla Road, Neonfly, Vicious Rumors, The Gathering, Powerwolf, Dissection, Black Stone Cherry, Jag Panzer, Sigh, Steel Prophet, etc.

Some of my favorite non-metal bands/artists are: Shpongle, Yes, Grateful Dead, Tame Impala, Nightmares On Wax, Boards of Canada, Skinny Puppy, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever, Weather Report, Miles Davis, MGMT, Aphex Twin, The Clash, The Beatles, The Byrds, Cream, Caravan Palace, Jefferson Airplane, VNV Nation, Pretty Lights, etc.

I'm from Massachusetts

I'm a coffee freak!

I enjoy "Metroidvania"-like style games. They're very addictive!

I do drink and smoke(cannabis) once in awhile.

I'm completely and utterly against the War on Drugs...anyone who's for it can die in a fire!

I like animals a lot.

My favorite author is probably H. P. Lovecraft. His work really captures the imagination!

There are probably other things I can mention, but unless someone asks, I think that's good for now.


----------



## Dormire

I'm Dormire, 23 years old, Filipina (Bisaya), I love vintage music and such. History and war is my jam.
I like niche games like Etrian Odyssey series and Zero Escape. I'm an MMORPG baby and I grew up playing MMOs! Ragnarok Online is still my favorite MMO. I'm sentimental as well to the point I get teary-eyed when I hear first few notes of any RO BGMs or Pangya BGM.

I'm narcoleptic but I try my best! (It's also why my username and town name has a correlation with sleepiness!)
I also benefit from being a coffeeholic to help keep sleepiness at bay (it's not always effective but it works!)

I love animals and insects but just despise rabbits and roaches/centipedes. Squirrels and dormice are my top faves.

Lolita fashion is my aesthetic! Vintage and Military-style to be specific! I'm trying to buy a lot of dresses now I have a job.

I think that's all! I love making conversations and making friends as well! I hope we all get along!


----------



## Loubelle

-My name is Lillian, nickname from family and online friends is Lou
-15 years old
-Female
-I love kitties! QuQ
-I love learning new things... I even enjoy school other than the fact that they push us too hard :v
-I love long walks on the beach... lol jk, but I love taking pictures of beautiful scenery, including sunsets/ sunrises, cool cloud patterns, forests, ocean waves, etc. :3
-I love Splatoon 2 and ACNL OuO
-I dislike when people don't try
-I dislike sushi
-I have a nail deformity called median canaliform nail dystrophy... Whoop!
-I also have a tooth deformity called peg laterals :B heh
-I'm very sarcastic... and some people think I'm rude because of it ;-;
-I love fashion and styling outfits, but I dress like trash... lol
-I use emoticons ALL THE TIME and it bothers some people :B
-As I've stated in other threads, I love ASMR, and I find that I tap on random things throughout the day because of it lol XD

I don't know what else to say :v I tried to include my likes/ dislikes/ a little about me, so there you are! :3 <3


----------



## ScaredyCat

Turned 20 a couple months back, but I've been playing New Leaf since I was 17. My most recent town is the only one that's really stuck.

Kinda gothy/punky, so most people are surprised when they see me playing such a cute game :3


----------



## cIementine

i always forget i made this thread!! 
hi, i'm isabelle but izzy will do. i'm sixteen, turning seventeen soon. i'm from the uk and i'm currently in sixth form studying english lit, history and psychology. i've been doing a lot of reading and listening to podcasts recently. watching brooklyn nine-nine has also eaten up a lot of my time. i work in an office part-time and i'm editor of my school magazine. i'm pretty inactive here but i got back into new leaf a bit!


----------



## Warrior

I am Old. (turned 22 last week I am decrepit) 

I like fashion and mainly wear miniskirts and jumpers, I prefer bright colours, especially pink/orange/yellow. 
My hobbies are drawing and studying japanese. (まだ日本語が下手です!)
I like eating porridge in cold weather and I eat it with jam! It's good!


----------



## goro

hello there
i'm luke. i'm 15 years old and i love persona, nintendo, and monster hunter. i live in coastal texas and i'm currently a sophomore in high school, hoping to get a career in the marine biology field. i'm ungodly edgy and mentally unstable so i'm pretty much a cryptid and don't know how to interact with people properly. i also kinda like debate unless it's about a super sensitive topic to me, i tend to lash out accidentally whoops


----------



## Balverine

I posted here a looooong time ago so im gonna update lol

I go by Balverine online because I hate my name and love the fable series
Im an ancient old lady at the ripe age of 22

I have 2 kitties, Rhys and Celty, and a hamster named Cornwallis lol

I do a lot of arts and crafts and I really like animes like voltron ld, one piece and jojo's ba (to name a few lol)


----------



## Tessie

my names Tess (not my full name) and im super old than like most ppl here but i like vidya games and have been playing AC series since 10 so whatev. 

i live in Philly, but i dont eat cheesesteaks everyday bc im actually vegan and will always be (however there are vegan cheesesteaks around here which are dope).
im about to finish pharmacy school, i graduate in May of 2019 and idk what to do with my career other than work at CVS but not tryna do that bc its slave work despite the good money (protip: money rly doesnt but happiness).

i used to be mute & super shy as a kid but since my school program is making me hold so many research presentations around medical staff im finally for the first time ever coming out of my shell and talking much more. 

i have 2 cats and theyre my children. 
i also have a boyfriend that i met off an online star wars game that we used to play together. we were best friends before finally meeting. as of right now we're long distance but hes my baby <3


umm....i love my family! and im grateful for my life.


----------



## cheerleader

hi there i'm alice

i'm a 22 year old girl from canada. i'm your local lesbian witch. i love video games, sports, kpop (loona and bts <3), and fashion. i dropped out of school when i was 18 because of my mental health and was too ashamed to finish until this year! my dream is to teach english overseas. yes i used to do cheer lol. um besides animal crossing my main game obsession is pokemon, and my team is always super cute. i'm a gemini and an enfp and i'm running out of things to say about myself o/


----------



## Yume777

Hi, everyone. I am 2X years old and I come from Italy. I love dark and obscure stuff, from macabre/gore art to goth music. I am in love with horror movies (the old ones in particular are my favourites) and I am bookworm.
I love animals and nature and wandering in the woods makes me feel good. I have one dog and I want to have more in the future.
I love metal, rock and classical music.
I am graduating next month. After that, I plan to move in another country.


----------



## Stella-Io

Heyo, you can call me by my TBT name or by my online name Jerico.


I like long walks on the beach, the color purple, stuffed animals, rock music and AC -obviously. I'm sarcastic but nice.

Um,

I really like sweets.

Uh, yeah.


----------



## deSPIRIA

wow THIS outdated ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaperCat

i am papercat.
i like cats and work with cats.
i like rock, metal, alternative music.
some of my favorite bands are: nightwish, lord of the lost, avatar, korpiklaani, foo fighters, led zeppelin, of mosnters and men, florence and the machine, cellar darling, queen, and many others.
i will blast metal while playing animal crossing (it is rather funny tbh).
i love video games.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

I'm nothing special I guess?
My online name is Lumi
Uh, I'm a drama student- an aspiring voice actress, so that's pretty cool.
I live in South East England and an otaku.
I can make killer Christmas cookies I s'pose.
I'm in the age range 15-17.
I'm bisexual.
life is dumb
Aurora is my favourite villager.
I like a good bop.


----------



## rianne

My username is my "IRL" name.
I'm a university graduate---majored in communications with a focus in journalism and minor in writing.
I am in my twenties. 
I enjoy trading items and doing random acts of kindness in ACNL.
I enjoy baking a lot more than cooking because I can take my time with the former lol.
One of my life goals is to own at least two cats.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Hey guys! I've been on a huge hiatus the past couple months but here's an update of whats going on in my life:

- I'm a senior in High School
- I've started applying to colleges! (Crazyyy)
- I'm going on a volunteer trip to Guatemala after Christmas <3
- I've run two half marathons

There definitely is a lot more to me than the above! If anyone is looking to get to know me better just VM or PM me! I hope to be a bit more active over the next few months because coming on the forums/playing ACNL helps me distress, especially when I have a lot going on.


----------



## PuffleFuzz

Hi guys! My name is Jennarae (apparently that's what's on my birth certificate. I was _convinced_ for 20+ years that it was Jenna Rae. With a space, and capital R. I'm 21 years old, and go to college for criminal justice. My gosh my grades are terrible. I'm so embarrassed about it, too. I just pick the wrong classes. So far my all time favorite class is Corrections. It's a criminal justice course. Not sure why, but I think either Deviant Behavior or Issues in Criminal Justice will be even better. 

Anyways, enough about my schooling. I was born 2 weeks premature, due to health problems as a fetus. I spent 6 weeks in the nicu. getting released allegedly 1 day before thanksgiving. While writing this post I actually counted how many days it was. Mom and dad, it was TWO DAYS before thanksgiving. Anyways, I've had 8 surgeries, plus several procedures where I needed anesthesia. 

I was diagnosed with epilepsy on December 8th, 2009. I haven't had a seizure since September 4, 2018 (as of the day I wrote this post) I have a cat named Vermie. I also have a half brother, and a 10 year old nephew.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

This is really nice thread and like learning about all the members here. It is very interesting. 
My name is Autumn. 20 years old. Cancer sign/tiger.
Favorite color is anything pink. 
Favorite food is ice cream. (Yes,it is food.) 
Favorite animals are dogs but I especially love my dog Barley.He is goofy,silly,kind,very loyal,follows me everywhere I go(EVERYWHERE),and friendly yet still standoffish. He is weird. 
I have chronic depression,GAD,and social anxiety.The social anxiety is the worst one for me. I've had it since I was a kid and I'm mute around most people. I'm not very good at making friends but I'd like to change that!I'm still positive and know there is always hope.
Favorite game series:Animal Crossing,Pokemon,Final Fantasy,Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons,
and Kingdom Hearts and lots more. 
I really love anime and manga especially if it's shoujo. I'm not sure what I want to do yet but I would like it to be something releated to animals or languages. So I'm just not sure yet. Reading books is also another joy. Favorite music is city pop,vaporwave,and really cute jpop and kpop music. Sorry for rambling so much but thanks for reading.


----------



## globug

Hi, um, just joined a few days ago!

Just gonna shove this in a spoiler since I dunno how long it'll get and I don't wanna annoy anyone ^_^;



Spoiler: About Me



-I'm Globug/Glo. Non-Binary/Demi-Girl. 19 (Almost 20). Demi/Pan
-I have a pet cat I adopted from a rescue shelter, her name is Mocha. She is super sweet and looks just like Kiki.  (Who was one of my fav AC villagers from the GC days funnily enough) She can be a butt sometimes (knocks over my roommate's things, bites my toes lightly), but she knows when I'm sad and need a good cuddle...
- I do digital art and hope to do art professionally someday. (Goal is Elementary Art Teacher, doing commissions on the side)
- I'm pretty shy due to the past abuse, and do have some PTSD with some things, and find it hard to approach people/ to ask for things. I may get too anxious to reply to people or even panic. If I go silent on a msg with you, I'm sorry!!
-Favorite color is blue, especially like a deep dark blue!
Games I Like: Undertale!!, Pokemon!, Animal Crossing!, Watch Dogs 1/2!, Skyrim, Fallout 4.
Shows I Like: MLP, Dexter, Supernatural, Seven Deadly Sins, Friends, Charmed (Old), Youtube  (Gaming/Art)



If we share any interests, and you wanna talk/play together, feel free to PM me or poke me on the discord server. (username is globug100 there)


----------



## Saga

Hi everyone! I joined TBT aaaages ago, but just started posting earlier this week.

I'm a 29-year-old high school tutor/paraprofessional from Minnesota, though I used to live in Ehime, Japan and went to college in Wisconsin. (Go Badgers!) I majored in Japanese and East Asian Studies, but hope someday to go to graduate school to get a masters in education to become an ESL teacher.

I've tutored and taught a variety of subjects including social studies, ESL and writing, but am now tutoring for AVID, which is a program that aims to help historically underrepresented students become the first in their families to attend college.

Outside of work, I love cooking, petting my cats, weight lifting, and politics; I love to play New Leaf while I listen to The Rachel Maddow Show in the background. That, and Rupaul's Drag Race. I'm super excited for All Stars 4!

I also enjoy studying Japanese and Skyping with my former host family. I get to talk to them the day after tomorrow, which will be wonderful since we haven't spoken in several months.

Anyways, it's nice to meet you all! Please feel free to say hi if you see me around the forum!


----------



## deerprongs

- my real name is Clara
- I’m 20 years old
- my star sign is aries
- I was born on April the 7th
- I’m currently employed
- I’m demisexual biromantic!
- I’m physically female irl but I identify as bigender!
- I use he/him and she/her pronouns
- I have a girlfriend irl
- I love reptiles and amphibians and I own a bearded dragon!
- I secretly really love the Wild West and just out west in general
- I live in Florida
- I’m a huge gamer though I primarily use my PS4, my Switch and 3DS
- I love anime
- I’m really just a film buff (movies are mmmm yess)
- I’m a mix between a Slytherin and Hufflepuff!
- Newt Scamander is my all time favorite character that J.K Rowling created
- I’m actually very proud to be part Hufflepuff!
- I play a male character in ACNL
- I like instrumental and peaceful tunes
- Japanese music is great too

if you ever feel like chatting feel free to hmu! I’m always lookin for friends


----------



## saf

My name is Sapphire, I'm 16. My hopes and dreams are to become a high school choir director. Choir is a huge part of my life. I sing soprano one in my school's advanced choir. I'm a junior, I'll be 17 on the 18th of December. My nicknames include Saf/Saph, and Shrimp. I'm only 5'0 ;-; I also love anime! My favorite is BNHA. My favorite food is sushi, and my favorite colors are powder blue and yellow. I listen to a LOT of Ariana Grande. Ok, that's about it. I'm a huge nerd too 

Feel free to message me! I need friends, haha


----------



## chamsae

omg this is so corny shdjdjjd im 21, im in the middle of getting my law degree, i’ve only been playing acnl for a year..... i love cats, tv shows, kpop (wanna one and exo own my soul) and recently i’ve been trying to learn embroidery! also i’m from europe, unlike most of people here i guess


----------



## Dim

...


----------



## slatka

hi i'm vel
i'm an aries
i'm 19 years old 
i'm serbian/slovakian
i live in melbourne australia
i love alternative music, artists like (bj?rk, sevdaliza oyinda etc..)
i love to game in my spare time whether its on pc or console games like (acnl (obviously) csgo, dbd and overwatch) 
i'm studying beauty therapy eventually going to a do a bachelor in dermal sciences love anything skin and beauty related 

please feel free to send me a message, always looking for friends


----------



## Sophie23

I’m a little shy


----------



## PokeTown

Well, I figured I'd say a little bit about me since I'm new. I'm turning 24 on the 20th of June. I live in the UK with my older brother who is my registered carer. I have an assistance dog called Cleo. She's a Jack Russell Terrier and at 8 years old she has a very strong work drive and shows no signs of slowing down. I live with an invisible disability. I also love to draw and I like making bandanas for dogs as I'm good at sewing. I'm a big Pokemon fan and love old games consoles. I own a Gameboy Colour and have Pokemon Blue version. Well, that's a little about me.


----------



## HettiePon

Hello every one! My name is Heather, but most call me Hettie, a name I received from my (now not so) little nephew because he couldn't pronounce my real name. I am a wife, a mom and a paramedic who currently lives in the hot, cactus-y state of Arizona, and I LOVE succulents and cacti. 

I love to garden and do a lot of manual labor up north, chopping wood, hauling soil etc. I also play piano and paint.

I have a beautiful daughter who will be 5 this year, and a very loving husband who is my best friend and soulmate--We've been together nearly 11 years this September. 

I love getting to know new people, so please feel free to talk to me any time!


----------



## PokeTown

HettiePon said:


> I LOVE succulents and cacti.



My mum loves cacti too! She's got them all around her house. I visit her on Sundays.


----------



## HettiePon

PokeTown said:


> My mum loves cacti too! She's got them all around her house. I visit her on Sundays.




Oh they are so wonderful, your mom has good taste!  I saw in your post you mentioned you had a service dog and live with your brother, both who I am sure are a great support team! I'm happy you have them, and your mom in your corner through your struggles. I'm here too if you ever need to talk, I recently have been diagnosed with something I'm not willing just yet to share, but it's scary and I know having someone to just talk to has helped me out a lot.


----------



## PokeTown

HettiePon said:


> Oh they are so wonderful, your mom has good taste!  I saw in your post you mentioned you had a service dog and live with your brother, both who I am sure are a great support team! I'm happy you have them, and your mom in your corner through your struggles. I'm here too if you ever need to talk, I recently have been diagnosed with something I'm not willing just yet to share, but it's scary and I know having someone to just talk to has helped me out a lot.



Having Cleo helps me try to be independent. That little dog makes me proud every day. My brother helps me with other stuff. Like peeling potatoes ironing my clothes, and answering the phone. It's the little things that he does. It'd be nice having friends. I struggle in social situations. So I am isolated most of the time. I want a social life. But it's hard. I can't keep up with conversation. Sometimes words won't come out. So I end up being silent. I'd like having friends.


----------



## salty-

My name is Taylor, I'm 19, and I've been playing New Leaf since june 2018 but I found the animal crossing series when I was young and saw City Folk! I am a amateur artist and I get most of my work through designs I make. I am a tom boy in real life but I often draw and make really really girly characters or use pink in a lot of my work. I have major anxiety issues especially when it comes to fully socializing with people and I struggle to order my food sometimes, but I am trying to get better! I have had depression since I was 12 and I am struggling to over come it especially because of recent events in my life. I love love LOVE vintage and flowery themed things, Fallout became one of my favorite game series because of the vintage themes. I love the Little Big Planet series with all my heart and the series helped me a lot when I was younger. Kind of the jist of me!


----------



## PokeTown

salty- said:


> My name is Taylor, I'm 19, and I've been playing New Leaf since june 2018 but I found the animal crossing series when I was young and saw City Folk! I am a amateur artist and I get most of my work through designs I make. I am a tom boy in real life but I often draw and make really really girly characters or use pink in a lot of my work. I have major anxiety issues especially when it comes to fully socializing with people and I struggle to order my food sometimes, but I am trying to get better! I have had depression since I was 12 and I am struggling to over come it especially because of recent events in my life. I love love LOVE vintage and flowery themed things, Fallout became one of my favorite game series because of the vintage themes. I love the Little Big Planet series with all my heart and the series helped me a lot when I was younger. Kind of the jist of me!



I struggle ordering food too! You're not alone. I'm autistic. Socialsing is hard. And it can be lonely and isolating. Anyway... Just know. You're never alone.


----------



## rockbandz

hello!!!! i'm prince / castiel! 
she/her 
i like to watch tv , read books and play video games!! my favorite books are warrior cats & the sherlock holmes books! 

my fav tv shows are supernatural , sherlock bbc and other crime / medical tv shows!! 
i also love artsy / indie movies like moonrise kingdom , submarine eternal sunshine of a spotless mind etc.

i'm an artist aswell! i've been drawing for about a decade and im currently a hobby artist, im intermediate in german ; more of receptive considering i was born there but never really used it too much BUT i do have a understanding of it due to me being around it long enough ! i currently reside in the USA though!

im aspiring to be a professional photographer ; i've been doing photography on my phone for about 2 years, im also thinking about going into film & producing a film like submarine one day!

i LOVE rock / alt music! arctic monkeys , the strokes , interpol  are my favorite bands! 
i've been playing animal crossing for almost a year now after recently buying my 3ds after years of wanting one. around june of last year i'm pretty sure is when i began playing. i don't have many friends who play animal crossing but it'd be nice to make some!
​


----------



## Koi Karp

my online name is Bobo
I am he/him 
I am from the UK
I study at Oxford Unversity
I want to be an artist 
I am interested in researching online communities (like this one!)
I still don’t know what to do with my life*

*apart from eat food with my boyfriend


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I think I already introduced myself here a long time ago. I'm going to do it again because much has changed. I'm Leonor (my real name), I'm doing 26 years old on April 24th. Right now I'm looking for a job where I live (portugal) not having much luck with that but I'm lucky I have a family supporting me. My past and school years were a nightmare but things seem to be changing now. I got a boyfriend and finally someone who understands me really well. I only hope things get better from now on. Also started an youtube animal crossing channel. Still in the making but I hope to get lots of subs and possible friends.


----------



## motheaten

Hi I'm cornelius! Im 14 yrs old anddd im a trans boy,, my family doesn't have money for doctors but its suspected that I have adhd and autism- I like animal crossing(duh), danganronpa, and homestuck. I dont have my interesting to say about me besides the fact that I make bad jokes


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm Mimi / Bucky! I'm 18 years of age, love Animal Crossing, cosplaying, writing, Marvel (MCU/Comics), and a looot more. I've been on the forums for a long time, but I haven't been on in a while, so I guess you can consider me a noob. I love playing Nintendo games, like Pokemon, AC:NL, and Phoenix Wright. I also enjoy playing the Nintendo Switch! 

Feel free to talk to me at any time! I'm trying to get on a lot more than I usually do, however, it's kinda hard when I sold my 3DS a long time ago; and no longer have one... ;w;​


----------



## love punk

im dallas anne, and i turned 15 in april (im quite a young?un haha). despite my first name, im a girl. irl i let my closest friends call me ?dally?. you can just call me dallas, though. i?ve been suffering with clinical depression, mild psychosis, anxiety/panic disorder, and emetophobia for a while now, but i dont (or sometimes dont) let that stop me from painting, baking, songwriting, and just overall living life and doing my hobbies. im a HUGE dog person; i have 5 dogs at the moment, literally ranging in size from a chihuahua to a doberman (no joke!). my newest puppy is a min pin mix named beans. he?s a cutie! i love music, probably more than anything else, and my favorite music group is a rather underground rap ?boy band? called brockhampton. im a big fan of the goth style. talk to me! dont be shy, i wont bite


----------



## mintellect

my name is diana! i joined the forums back in 2015 but haven't been on in a while. i'm from new york and my biggest hobby is art, which i've been doing seriously since fourth grade, and i practice every day. i also like public speaking, writing and singing! my other interests include nintendo, danganronpa, cats (i own two) and lolita fashion. that's really all.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah... on second thought, nevermind.


----------



## Kurb

hello. i am kurb. i participate in one other forum, and i think this one's a little more active than the other one. extremely active on acnl, and hype for ac new horizons and something that's coming in the mail today. i have good music tastes, and am EXTREMELY short fused. had a bad experience with a hacker and now i have miniature trust issues.


----------



## Celinalia

hi i'm celina and fairly new here so i haven't made any friends here at all yet. i like to draw, languages and of course animal crossing (especially new leaf). i also like dogs and talking to equally weird people. i listen to kpop, soul and edm, i watch gilmore girls and how i met your mother and i do gymnastics. oh by the way i'm sixteen and from germany. text me if you want a weird but loyal friend


----------



## MelloDimensions

Hello I'm Mello,  this is my first forum though I've since grown accustomed and almost obsessive, goodie.  I have always kept my moods as that of two different figurative distinctions in an attempt to simplify things despite that never being the case.  Those distinctions I've determined to be either the pigeon, or the statue.  With the pigeon I'm ****tin all over the place, nothing holds my words back as I fly giving prominence to the feeling of flying and freedom.  With the statue I'm calm, approachable, and astute as instead of ****tin everywhere I'm taking it.  The feeling gives prominence to holding strong, and with patience.   I will reiterate however, it's never really that simple.  I mean I made those my moods, so that should obvious.  Other than that I like music, video games, science, cats, and cooking.  I also take a liking to being absolutely silly.  As John Lennon once said while the rest of the Beatles described their instrumentation "I sometimes play the fool."  Anyway thats about all.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## SherlockLina

Hi im Lina! 

Favorite color: teal

About me: my birth parents gave me away to this rude person when i was born. For a long time i thought she was my mom. She despised me. She had a daughter that was born 3 wks before me and treated her like a queen. When i was 6 i stumbled upon where she put Diana ( the sisters) birth certificate while i was cleaning. I found mine, and saw my true birth parents name. She beated me up and threw me out the door. I got adopted a few days later ( i turned seven in that time) and had a happier life. I now have two loving parents, a mema, a grandma, a papa, and a smart big brother ( who doesnt like me but i know he loves me bc we are technically bro and sis) And a younger sis. My bio. grandpa died when i was 4 though, he was my only bio. family i knew ( by ancestry) 

My fav. Animal: all. Wolves.

Age: 13 

Hobbies: singing, making stories, NOT english, and definently astronomy.

Thats about it! Besides that all i have is trust issues!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi im Lina! 

Favorite color: teal

About me: my birth parents gave me away to this rude person when i was born. For a long time i thought she was my mom. She despised me. She had a daughter that was born 3 wks before me and treated her like a queen. When i was 6 i stumbled upon where she put Diana ( the sisters) birth certificate while i was cleaning. I found mine, and saw my true birth parents name. She beated me up and threw me out the door. I got adopted a few days later ( i turned seven in that time) and had a happier life. I now have two loving parents, a mema, a grandma, a papa, and a smart big brother ( who doesnt like me but i know he loves me bc we are technically bro and sis) And a younger sis. My bio. grandpa died when i was 4 though, he was my only bio. family i knew ( by ancestry) 

My fav. Animal: all. Wolves.

Age: 13 

Hobbies: singing, making stories, NOT english, and definently astronomy.

Thats about it! Besides that all i have is trust issues!


----------



## LottieandSoul

Hey! I'm Lottie. 
I sing opera, do roller derby, backpack, act, and I can play a couple instruments. I consider myself introverted but I have a lot of friends and I participate in a lot of after school activities and clubs such as yearbook, bake sale club, student gov., and I arrange many after school events such as dances, tailgates,  and I usually hold beginning and end of year parties for my class. Things that I enjoy that don't exactly fall into the category of hobbies or extra-curriculars include; reading, fashion, my skincare obsession, and decorating my room for the various seasons. As for school, I take all AP classes except for science because I've never been able to grasp it. I'm currently taking drama this semester and I'll be taking choir next semester. 
Outside of school I like going to the local caf? with my friends, going to see drive in movies, baking and holding tea/study parties, and shopping with my friends. 
If I'm going to be more personal, I struggle with anxiety and OCD and I have some bad self-esteem issues. I consider myself a happy person, and I'm very happy to be alive! I take things as they are, and I work really hard to become a better person.


----------



## Mayor Jack

Hi, my name is Jack and I have been playing ACNL for over 500 hours since Christmas 2015. I live in New Zealand and spend a lot of time playing ACNL, watching YouTube, and obviously attending school. One of my talents is that I can name every country in the world in under ten minutes, and I can name every US State in under 3 minutes. I can also name all of the flags of the world and about two thirds of world capitals. I think I joined the forum in late 2017 but didn't really start using it until mid-last year. I am quite shy in real-life but on this forum I consider myself to be much less of an introvert and feel more calm than in the real world. I hope I get to know you if I haven't already and maybe we could play online together sometime.


----------



## SublimeDonut

hiyaa i'm catarina or cat for short. i live in brazil but hope to move to canada to study animation after graduating high school. (if you're canadian and want to do an exchange program in brazil hit me up, i'm looking for someone lol) 
i love school and learning, and drawing, and fairy lights, and old books. 
i was supposed to be doing my history homework but procrastination is my main struggle rn lol


----------



## Alyx

I've been here a while and haven't really made friends. I've posted before a long while ago, but I was probably so different then.

I'm Junie. I'm 25, autistic, and I battle a chronic illness. When I'm not working my butt off or sleeping, I'm playing ACNL, drawing, or browsing online shops. I'm in love with Supernatural and Doctor Who. In my main town, Eureka, the town tune is "Carry on my wayward son", and in TickTock, the town tune is part of the Doctor Who intro music. I love kitties! I have a lot of kitty villagers and they're mostly peppy and snooty. I prefer snooty kitties, but I love Felicity, Rosie and Merry!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Chat with meeeeee! I have no life except when I'm hanging out with people xD


----------



## Mayor Monday

[deleted by creator]


----------



## Miharu

Hey everyone! :> 

I'm Miharu! Nice to meet you all! Been playing Animal Crossing since it came out on Gamecube and been hooked on it ever since! <3 One of my favorite games to play! I really love gaming and playing games like Smash Ult, Starcraft 2, Apex Legends, Dead By daylight, etc! Also a huge fan of anime, reading manga, and been really hooked on webtoons now! Also started streaming on twitch, and it's been a ton of fun! cx Really looking forward to when Pokemon Shield & Sword releases and then AC:NH!!!


----------



## Wildtown

*purged*


----------



## sej

hi! i’m sej and i love animal crossing, i first got wild world and instantly fell in love with the game. i’ve played wild world, new leaf and city folk. i joined tbt a long whiiile ago and was very active, as i grew up i had less time but now i’ve recently had more time for it!


----------



## MrMister5555

Hi, I'm Matt, or MrMister. I remember before playing Animal Crossing I only played high action games and didn't see the point and I certainly didn't think I would like it even, but my friend was like dude it's really fun and gave me a copy for the Gamecube and I was hooked! It was so much fun. It's the only AC game I've actually played. It's probably the reason I've been able to get into other chill games like Stardew Valley. This new release really excites me, but I don't have a switch. So I'm hoping I can get a switch before or shortly after it's released. I Play a lot of games, watch a lot of shows, and love being outside on my bike, so I get really down during winter. :/ I have a wide variety of interests so it's easy for me to talk about lots of stuff. Hope to get to know some more of you.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Hiii~

I’m Mimi, but y’all can call me Bucky or Byleth! I’ve been playing Animal Crossing since Wild World, but I’ve only played Wild World once and my memories of it are very vague. Therefore, I guess I’ve been playing since New Leaf. I love the Pok?mon games as well~ Can’t wait for Sw/Sh to release this Friday! And I’m very hyped for New Horizons also! I tend to dabble in calming games, such as Animal Crossing, Minecraft, Terraria, rhythm games with calming music... and I love gacha games. Forgot to throw that bit in! I’ve been on the forums for a long while, but I figured it’s time I become active again and make tons of friends!!! ^w^ 

Hope to get to know all of you a lot better!​


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Hi guys, I'm NoUsernameHere, or just NUH for short. I've been playing Animal Crossing since like, City Folk, mainly because I never actually knew what Animal Crossing was until I played City Folk. However, I had an absolute blast with City Folk, and one of my fondest memories was first playing New Leaf since I remember I was really hyped for that game when I first saw the trailer. I spent a *lot* of time with that game too. Anyway, I also just love video games in general and play a lot of other games, some of my favorites of all time being Earthbound, Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair, Zelda: Majora's Mask, Chrono Trigger, Team Fortress 2, Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and more. I'm also an avid watcher of anime, I read manga a lot, and I listen to music like, all the time. I also draw in my free time, I've been trying to get better at it because one day I'd love to do my own comic series. I'm currently a college student majoring in English, and yeah, that's pretty much all the stuff I want to talk about for now, I think. If you want to talk, feel free to send me a VM or add me on Discord (ID in signature), don't worry, I don't bite...usually.


----------



## Sweetley

...


----------



## Hanif1807

Hello everyone, my name's Hanif, 19 years old, and i live in a big land around Southeast Asia. I'm now a college student majoring in Information Technology, Third Semester. I'm a quiet person and very selective when it comes to finding good friends. I also cannot cuss and hate when hearing one...for some of them XD. My hobby is Drawing and Animating which i've been regularly doing it for the last 7 years. I post my creations in many social medias with hopes of more people acknowledge me and my talent.

I call myself one of the newest people who start getting into some of the Nintendo games series, including Earthbound, Kirby, Donkey Kong, Legend of Zelda, Animal Crossing, etc. My first AC game is AC:NL and i've been playing it for 4 months now. 2 major games that i play often are ACNL and TF2. Can't wait to play New Horizons soon!

My music taste is probably kinda different with other people; I prefer instrumental music most of the time, and most of them are game OST. I like Anime but rarely watch them, although i'm really into JJBA right now lol. And uh...What else? I think that's all i have for now

I hope i get to know some of you soon


----------



## Midoriya

Outdated


----------



## Rhythrin

Ooh I'll do this too~

I'm Roxichu, or Rox for short, 24 years old and I live in Europe. I work full-time and so don't have a lot of time for games, but when I do it's mainly casual gaming like Stardew Valley, The Sims 4, Animal Crossing, Pok?mon, Minecraft, Terraria, Starbound etc. Aside from that I also stay organized by using a Bullet Journal, stay creative by writing fiction and stay social by playing lots and lots of boardgames with friends! I live on a farm with lots of animals so that keeps me busy, too.

I'm always interested in getting to know people and being part of a kind and inviting community.~


----------



## buniichu

haii there! c:


I'm buniichu, or bun for short. I'm currently 17 and I'm currently on my last years of my 12 years of school, but really it feels like a billion years. I got into Animal Crossing when my other's friend's daughter was playing City Folk on the Wii, and I got pretty curious and just watched. She offered me to play, so I accepted the offer and played. I was loving it and all, I would be amazed that I was able to shake trees for bells, and sometimes I would just let bees stunk my face, and it was the old times! There were times where she let me burrow the game, since I had the Wii back then, so I got to play it, and also sneaked on the Wii at 4 the morning, and just played while having the volume down. After many years later, I saw the new Animal Crossing New Leaf trailer on the tv, and I was so shocked that it looked so cool, and brand new, so I was so hyped to get the game, but at the time I didn't had a 3ds console, so I had waited about a year or two till I got myself a 3ds original, it was pretty small and all but I loved that I got my own console. So, after a few days later, I eventually got the game, I was so happy that while everyone was sleeping, I decided to take it out of the Gamestop bag, and play it for the first time while I wasn't suppose to play it, since I got grounded for being too hyper for the game. I enjoyed it all for some years. 


My inner information, I'm a artist, but considered as an furry artist, I usually draw stuff like that, and wishing one day I would start doing commissions and stuff for money as an part-time-job. I'm a animator in training, I have self-taught myself so far, but still need some practice. I'm a youtuber, but don't really have much due to the lack of quality and not "professional" type of videos, because I can't really afford those professional type of video editors, or Adobe Animate CC, or even After Effects 2018. But, I know eventually I would be able to got those when I'm eligible to do so. I do love anime and reading manga books, I am the cosplay type of person, along with wanting to try to be those fursuit type of people. I mean it's pretty cute, and I do have lots of cute ocs and stuff x3 I enjoy talking to people and meeting a bunch of friends that are into what I'm into, and I already have met a lot of friendly people on here, and I really appreciate that a lot! Thank you! <3


----------



## Corrie

Hi everyone! I'm Corrie! I'm 25 years old and I live in Canada! Animal Crossing is my favourite video game franchise because it's cute, addictive (in the right ways!) and it allows me to be creative while relaxing and having a fun time! I'm a full time Graphic Designer and enjoy doing graphics in my spare time too. I love writing, you'll usually find me writing Miraculous Ladybug fanfiction, as that's my obsession at the moment. I also like to spend time outside swimming, hiking, campfires, etc. Photography, board games and cooking/baking are also things I like to do! Minimalism and zero waste is something I've recently become interested in so I've been striving for that too! 

I'm always down to chat!!


----------



## cIementine

pumpkins said:
			
		

> My name is not Avalon, it's 'Isabelle' but I hate my name so bad and I will punch your face if you call me by it xD
> I love Video-games (ACNL and Tekken to be specific c: )
> I think I must be one of the youngest here :3
> I love Marvel and D.C, Adventure time, Regular show, Gravity falls, Art, I really enjoy drawing and writing, I hate mathematics because I'm awful at it. I always end up with cruddish teachers :c
> Disney has been a major part in my life and I have been to Disney world 6 times c:
> If you haven't noticed already I love Stitch. I am really childish and I love unicorns and my two favourite plushies are my Duffy and Shellie May the Disney bears. Duffy came from Disney World and Shellie May came all the way from Tokyo Disney Sea. I think they're so cute and if you don't know who they are then please google ^u^
> I am from the UK and enjoy learning different languages. I like French the most. I want to learn Japanese and wish to travel through Europe and the world when I'm older.
> 
> Thanking y'all c:



i can't believe i made this thread six years ago ! a lot has changed since.

hi, i'm isabelle ! i'm 17 years old, but i turn 18 next week. i'm from the uk and am in sixth form studying english literature, history and psychology. i hope to study psychology at university next year. i work at a movie theatre and love film, cooking (i make a great kimchi fried rice), makeup and skincare, bubble tea and writing (in addition to the classes i take!). i'm editor of my school's newspaper and i volunteer as a reading mentor for young kids. my favourite film is the social network, and my favourite tv show is daredevil.

i also still don't like maths but i turned out to be ok at it.


----------



## poweradeex

I’m Tal. I am 24 and I’m a law graduate from Australia. I have 4 cats. 

I am struggling with Anorexia Nervosa, anxiety & mood issues. I am also physically disabled, have a birth defect & I am chronically ill.

I’m a recovering alcoholic and have proudly been sober since December 19, 2018.

Taken (5.12.2017)
Slytherin
ISFJ-T
Virgo
Favourite things:

I love cartoons, childish things (kidcore), baby animals, plushies, japanese popculture, sanrio, rilakkuma, disney and all things cute and gloomy! I enjoy playing Nintendo DS video games including those in the Legend Of Zelda series, Pokemon series and Animal Crossing. I play Violin and have played since I was 6 years old. 

Movies: Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2, Harry Potter, Fantastic Beasts, Death Rides a Horse, To Catch a Thief, Unforgiven, Charade, Key Largo, Scarface, Some Like it Hot, Pulp Fiction, North by Northwest, The Great Escape, A Fistful of Dollars, Carlitos Way, The Good The Bad and The Ugly, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, Evil Under The Sun, The Godfather, Vertigo, Casablanca, Inside Out, Carry on Abroad, Suspicion, The Shining, The Fast and The Furious Tokyo Drift, Senna, True Grit, Deathproof, The Defiant Ones, Proof of Life, Blood Diamond, The Magnificent Seven, Giant, East of Eden, Rebel Without a Cause, Dirty Rotten Scoundrels, The Wizard of Oz, The Omen, The Life of Brian, Carry on Nurse, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Alice in Wonderland, Grave of the Fireflies.

Anime: Neon Genesis Evangelion, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Sanrio Boys, Death Note, DN Angel, Tokyo Ghoul.

TV: Killing Eve, NCIS, The Golden Girls, Spooks, Law & Order, Brooklyn 99, The Resident, Silent Witness, Keeping Up Appearances, The Office, Supernatural.

Music: The Smiths, New Order, Joy Division, The Cure, Depeche Mode, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Cramps, Iggy Pop, David Bowie, Hollywood Undead, The Killers, Morrissey, The Psychedelic Furs, The Prodigy, The Petshop Boys, KMFDM, Bring Me The Horizon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?m Tal. I am 24 and I?m a law graduate from Australia. I have 4 cats. 

I am struggling with Anorexia Nervosa, anxiety & mood issues. I am also physically disabled, have a birth defect & I am chronically ill.

I?m a recovering alcoholic and have proudly been sober since December 19, 2018.

Taken (5.12.2017)
Slytherin
ISFJ-T
Virgo
Favourite things:

I love cartoons, childish things (kidcore), baby animals, plushies, japanese popculture, sanrio, rilakkuma, disney and all things cute and gloomy! I enjoy playing Nintendo DS video games including those in the Legend Of Zelda series, Pokemon series and Animal Crossing. I play Violin and have played since I was 6 years old. 

Movies: Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2, Harry Potter, Fantastic Beasts, Death Rides a Horse, To Catch a Thief, Unforgiven, Charade, Key Largo, Scarface, Some Like it Hot, Pulp Fiction, North by Northwest, The Great Escape, A Fistful of Dollars, Carlitos Way, The Good The Bad and The Ugly, The Ghost and Mrs Muir, Evil Under The Sun, The Godfather, Vertigo, Casablanca, Inside Out, Carry on Abroad, Suspicion, The Shining, The Fast and The Furious Tokyo Drift, Senna, True Grit, Deathproof, The Defiant Ones, Proof of Life, Blood Diamond, The Magnificent Seven, Giant, East of Eden, Rebel Without a Cause, Dirty Rotten Scoundrels, The Wizard of Oz, The Omen, The Life of Brian, Carry on Nurse, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Alice in Wonderland, Grave of the Fireflies.

Anime: Neon Genesis Evangelion, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Sanrio Boys, Death Note, DN Angel, Tokyo Ghoul.

TV: Killing Eve, NCIS, The Golden Girls, Spooks, Law & Order, Brooklyn 99, The Resident, Silent Witness, Keeping Up Appearances, The Office, Supernatural.

Music: The Smiths, New Order, Joy Division, The Cure, Depeche Mode, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Cramps, Iggy Pop, David Bowie, Hollywood Undead, The Killers, Morrissey, The Psychedelic Furs, The Prodigy, The Petshop Boys, KMFDM, Bring Me The Horizon.


----------



## Aneesh1729

*hello everybody my name is aneesh*

I'm currently 17 years old and am a senior in high school


i like anime, with my favorites being FMA brotherhood and my hero academia also i sometimes do math in my spare time.

i find animal crossing rather fun and hope to make friends on this forum. 

favorite color:black


----------



## will.

i swear i?ve been on here for a while and never seen this thread so here goes nothing

my name is will! i?m 17 and i?m a junior in high school. i joined the forums to start collecting things in new leaf but my fascination died in new leaf died down and so did my activity on the forums until july 2019 when i came back due to the announcement of new horizons! now i?m invested in collectibles and i?ve made friends here so that?s why i?m staying!

in a triplet and i live in texas in the united states. i LOVE the city and spending time downtown with friends! my hobbies include listening to music, hanging out w friends (literally anywhere doing literally anything), traveling anywhere, going to church because church friends are the best, photography and videography, and goofing around on the internet! my fav artists are jon bellion, the neighbourhood, blackbear, tierra whack, lorde, and kings kaleidoscope. my fav tv show is probably how to get away with murder, and my fav movie is definitely joker. my favorite video game is pac man world 2 on the playstation 2, and animal crossing new leaf comes in at a close second place! 

in the future... idk where i wanna go to college! maybe texas a&m or maybe baylor but i really don?t know yet. i might go into law and become an attorney, or i might go into ministry and work in a church; im so clueless on where i?m supposed to go HAHA
i know i wanna have a family that i love and care for and i think i wanna live in texas when i?m older too because it?s nice here!

feel free to drop me a visitor message and get to know me or just have a conversation! i?m also pretty active on the tbt and tbt collectibles discord server so you can find me there too  nice to meet everyone!


----------



## grooviestbaby

Hi hi i'm Kaitlin!! I just turned 25 in November. I'm a Scorpio, my favorite colors are black, blue, n purple. ^-^ I'm a resin/jewelry artist and I have a small business on Etsy called LunarGoddessArt where I make cruelty free, nature inspired wall art and jewelry and other lil trinkets <3 I really like goth and '70s fashions/aesthetics :') I have a nose piercing and a septum piercing. I currently have 7 tattoos and a floral half sleeve. I'm engaged to the most wonderful man in the world and we actually originally met on Tumblr a few years ago before we realized we lived in the same city! We got engaged the day after my birthday last year. I have a long haired Russian Blue cat named Ernie but he only responds to Baby. I'm interested in art, photography, gaming, antiquing, collecting things, fashion, and exploring nature. The last concert I saw was Florence + The Machine. I love all rock music, especially the classics. I also really like folk music and disco. I have anxiety disorder and BPD. I always try to see the best in everything and everyone and I try to be a positive force in everyone's lives ^-^


----------



## Justaharpy

Hi, I'm harpy. I am 16 years old im also transmasc and pansexual. My hobbies are playing video games, watching anime, drawing art and listeningto music. I'm really into mcr, placebo, modest mouse, nine inch nails and mindless self indulgence right now! Scenecore, emocore and grunge are the aesthetic im into at the moment. Feel free to drop a visitor message! Im fairly active on discord so I might list it in my bio soon.


----------



## SheepMareep

Oh fun!

Hi my name is Megan and I use she/her pronouns. I am 22 about to be 23 in March and currently in my last semester of nursing school! Less than 6 months from now I will be able to add RN,BSN to the end of my name c: I am pansexual and also suffer from PTSD but am getting through it!!!

Currently I live with my boyfriend of almost 5 years and our two dogs, a German Shepard pitbull mix names mazikeen and a yorkie poodle mix named lilo! My hobbies are mostly.... Nursing school... But I love to watch anime and hope to start up a nice garden when I buy a house!


----------



## glover

Hello i?m glover and i?m currently 17 years old.

- I?m in the 11th grade

- Class of 2021

- I was born on October 19th

- I?m very lazy

- I love to sleep

- I?m a chill person

- And most importantly i?m a space cadet ( meaning i space out a lot)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello i?m glover and i?m currently 17 years old.

- I?m in the 11th grade

- Class of 2021

- I was born on October 19th

- I?m very lazy

- I love to sleep

- I?m a chill person

- And most importantly i?m a space cadet ( meaning i space out a lot)


----------



## Ghoste

Ellooo I'm Adrian and I'm 19 years old! My favorite game series is Animal Crossing and I'd love to make more friends here! I'm from Indiana in the US and I have 2 dogs + an axolotl that I love dearly. I am a walking cocktail of mental disorders, but I promise I'm super sweet and easy to get along with haha. Feel free to PM me or whatever!

Also* I have a switch and I'd love to add/play with some new peeps! I have stardew valley and pokemon shield xoxoxo


----------



## Mayor Monday

Okay, so I've been on here a while now, but I've finally mustered the guts to post in this thread, hehe. Here goes!

∙ At the time of posting this, I go to high school online. I've been homeschooled just about my entire life.
∙ I'm a conservative Christian. I do not attend a church nor classify myself in a 'denomination'. I'm a sinner just like anyone else, but I love talking to people about the Truth.
∙ I think my two younger brothers are awesome.
∙ I have a dwarf hamster named Darth Plaugies the Wise. He's a lazy pissant.
∙ I love drawing, writing on Medium, hiking, watching horror and mystery movies (the 1930s-60s kinds), listening to music, and watching people complain on YouTube.
∙ Geeky things I enjoy would have to be Animal Crossing, Kirby, Pokemon, classic Godzilla/Star Wars movies, Monty Python, and Transformers.
∙ My favorite Nintendo consoles would have to be the 3DS and the Wii. I still use them both often. New stuff doesn't impress me much, lol.

_Some extra fun facts about me include:_

∙ I'm terrified of giant power lines. It's one of my only major fears and I have no idea where it came from.
∙ My favorite authors are Agatha Christie and A.W. Tozer.
∙ I think C-Span is the best television channel known to man. It's the only way we can spy on our own government.

Thank you so much for taking the time to read! Have a lovely day.


----------



## SilverWolf21

I'm new to the forums so I thought posting here would be a good idea. Let's see now...

-My real name is Russell
-I'm 25 going on 26 years old
-I have two cats and three dogs
-I finished high school
-I have a high-functioning form of autism(Aspergers)
-Though I play ACNL, I also like open world, action-adventure, and role-playing games.

And...that's about it for now, I guess. Other things will like come forth automatically during conversation.


----------



## cosmopath

i've been on these forums for years now but i don't think i've ever properly introduced myself...so let's change that!

i'm cosmo - not my real name but the nickname i'm most used to! i'm 18 turning 19 this year, currently in university studying software engineering (honestly not a fan of it haha)

obv video games are a big hobby of mine, i've been a hardcore nintendo fan for as long as i can remember.. but i do play stuff on pc and ps4 too from time to time! game development is also a passion of mine and i'm working on an rpg project with a few others currently

i listen to pretty much all types of music: hip hop, indie, pop, punk, metal, electronic, you name it i probably listen to it at least sometimes! i have a last.fm profile which logs what music i listen to if you want a better idea: https://www.last.fm/user/cosmopath

that's all i can think of for now - nice to meet you all 

(side note: if you were active here between like 2013-2015, you might remember my old username of J4G? that's me!)


----------



## faiiryvent

i?m a soon to be 18yr old female who really enjoys reading/writing, makeup, music, watching youtube/netflix, photography and stuff like that aha.

i adore animals and i hate school but i?ve never hated the learning aspect of it. my music taste is all over the place and i have the shortest attention span so uh,, that?s me i guess lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

my name is scarlet, im 18 years old and i live in south east england. i like lots of different kinds of music, video games and movies, and anything weird or obscure. my favourite genre of music is experimental rock, i tend to like cult films and im a big fan of horror games and rpgs. ive been playing animal crossing since wild world and jeremiah is (objectively) the best villager. after i left school ive gone from media production to business to animal care to forensic science lol, dont really have a plan yet. im currently trying to learn the bass guitar, i also have some experience with the piano. feel free to talk to me about anything, always open to chatting with people


----------



## lazyislander

I'm Alex! I'm 23 and live in NY. I've been playing AC since I was around 11? I'm a huge fan, have played every single game. Other video games I'm into are Stardew Valley, The Sims, and Harvest Moon. When I'm not playing video games, I'm probably watching TV (my guilty pleasure is Degrassi lol) or hanging out with my dogs. I have 2! Their names are Coco and Hercules. They're mother and son, which I love. They're Chihuahua/Terrier mixes. I don't listen to music often, and if I do, it's usually lofi radio. But if I had to choose my favorite artist(s), they would be Turner and Bones. I'm really friendly and always open to making new friends! Thanks for reading


----------



## xara

i’m xara, a 17yr old student in canada!! i’ve been playing ac since wild world and am super excited for new horizons!! outside of ac, i enjoy reading & writing, music, photography, doing my makeup and watching youtube/netflix. my music taste is all over the place and the list of shows/movies i enjoy is small since i’m picky and have a short attention span lol.

i have a 10yr old shorthair cat named zeva and i’m looking to have a career that involves writing when i’m older. i write a lot of short stories and poetry since it’s therapeutic for me and my favourite animal is a deer ^•^


----------



## dragonpisces69

My name is Marcia, I'm a freeter (I have a high school certificate, but don't do anything in the way of college, work or anything), neither am I able to subsequently study more and have a job due to autism spectrum disorder, which is why the municipality is giving me a payment instead, but if I could still choose from any job, I'd probably be a producer, DJ, artist or photographer by now. 

I'm from the Nether(lands), but ironically, I'm better in speaking English rather than Dutch. Furthermore, I speak moderate German, and small snippets of French and Japanese.

I'm also nonbinary with quite some masculine traits, so I prefer to be referred to as a he/they. And I'm pan.

My hobbies are reading, drawing, writing, watching shows and movies I like, playing video games, anything with music (listening to it, making remixes out of VGM I like, and playing instruments (I play the piano and bass guitar by ear)), parties, going out alone and/or with friends, travelling, cooking, and photography.

I've played Animal Crossing ever since the fall of 2009, I started with Wild World but was sadly forced to delete my save file due to Resetti lecturing me from here to the moon (or something) and me feeling fairly frightened afterwards, while I was really forced to turn my DS off since the game suddenly froze for no reason (I played it on an R4). Nowadays, I've been playing New Leaf daily ever since December 19th, 2014, and I really enjoy my time in Lumina, my town, with my neighbours/villagers, and trying my best to accomplish even the smallest things there, such as breeding blue roses, which is a gruelling task but oh so worth it. 

Other games and franchises I really like to play are Pok?mon, Mother/EarthBound, Mario Kart, WarioWare, Pikmin, and Yoshi, but if the games and franchises are not from Nintendo, then I like Yume Nikki, Deltarune and Baldi's Basics a lot.
Miscellaneous subjects I'm interested in include Homestuck, Katamari, Undertale, EarthBound rom hacks (such as Arn's Winter Quest), Bendy and the Ink Machine, Cuphead, and hundreds of others that I can name but have too few fingers for. XD


----------



## berry creme

ah, here we go!
-my real name is ashlynn
-im 16,, going on 17 this april
-ive been playing animal crossing for a significantly long time now
-i work as a cashier/buyer at a resale clothing shop
-i want to be a tfcbt (trauma-focused cognitive behavioral therapist) after college! it?s been a lifelong goal to help people who are going through the same things i went through
-i really love animals, i have 6 dogs
-im in choir, and have been since elementary school. i sing soprano 1 most of the time, but i sing soprano 2 when needed
-my favorite food is ritz crackers and my favorite beverage is coke zero
-i love LOVE gothic aestheics, especially pastel goth and baroque. 
-i love music, its always been a huge part of my life
and thats about it! im always looking for new friends


----------



## xara

berry creme said:


> -i really love animals, i have 6 dogs



you’re really living the dream huh

dogs are so precious, i love them uwu


----------



## berry creme

faiiry said:


> you?re really living the dream huh
> 
> dogs are so precious, i love them uwu



yes!!!! all of them are rescues, my mom is the kind of person that just can?t see a dog in need and not take him/her in. i?m not complaining! haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Since I just felt like I needed to get this out there, I always felt since leaving TBT in 2016 and even returning people tend to dislike or avoid me ;v; ?? I may come off too strong or opinionated but I wan't others to know i'd genuinely love to have more friends and get to know you. I'm a pretty fragile/sensitive person haha so I tend to hate myself a LOT even at 31 ;v; I love the color blue and always have <3 I've been playing Animal Crossing since when it released in 2001 and it has since paved the way to healing me mentally through hard times <3 I always LOVE finding new friends to enjoy both AC and similar hobbies :'3 Reading and Writing have both always come naturally to me. There's lots more haha :' ) I'm always open for VM/PM convos too to get to know people better!

p.s. felt sad nobody cared much I came back, haha I must not be very memorable ;v; rip


----------



## Eetu

Hello ^^
I'm Eetu (29, Finland) and just I joined these forums fairly recently. Mainly to find people to play New Horizons with and chitchat. 

I'm married and my wife has surprisingly joined the island with me, and seems to be liking the game too. She doesn't play games otherwise. I'm physical therapist but applying for second profession that would better suit our upcoming mobile lifestyle. We are planning to travel and live a lot across Europe at least, and probably some of Asia. 

As a person I'm quite relaxed and often lost in thoughts. My hobbies include couple games, playing some music and taking trips outdoors. I'd categorize myself as an introvert tho I'm socially fluent and don't seem like it for most people.

I'm looking for friends around the world that might be interested in our way of life and/or would like to spend time playing AC:NH. If you'd like to talk more and get to know each other I'd rather do it via PM. ^^

Best regards, 
Eetu


----------



## Mayor Jack

Hi! I'm Jack. I love all things Animal Crossing and was introduced to the series in 2015. I have lived in the North Island of New Zealand my entire life and I joined TBT around Christmas 2017, about two years after I got New Leaf.

In real life, I am extremely small and weigh half the weight of some of my friends. I also am a sweet tooth and I love hot, sunny weather as I got cold very easily. I get stressed out very easily and don't like being in large groups of people.

Also, I am an extreme work-a-holic and a perfectionist, I love making sure that everything is perfectly organised and tidy. I also hate being involved in arguments and it makes me really sad to see or hear people purposefully trying to upset someone.

I hope to meet all of you on TBT and maybe meet up with a few of you in ACNH.
-Jack.


----------



## lionrt60

Well, since I have come back to TBT and wasn't really into the social side the first time around, I figure might as well see if there are any people who wanna chat this time around 

So then, Hi, i'm lionrt60, lion, Gigginox, Giggi, any of the above. Though i'm saving for a TBT name change. I live in the UK (Yes i'm posting this at 3:30am, yes I should be sleeping) I'm a guy and I'm 21. I have too many hobbies, but video games are the _main_ one. I'll play pretty much anything but my favourite series are Pokémon, Monster Hunter and obviously Animal Crossing. I'll also talk to pretty much anyone and so my irl friends are... a strange mix. The kind of mix that if they all met in a room we would be told to go home because of the outbreak of COVID-19.

So, in writing that, if anyone wants to chat or play any video games, especially those listed above, just shoot me a message 
Hope to meet some cool people 

EDIT: Why does this sound like a Dating App profile? >.>


----------



## cannedcommunism

hey y'all. last time I used this forum I was like 15 so I feel like it's a good idea to reintroduce myself.
my name's Connor and I'm 19 years old. I live in the states and I'm currently in college studying linguistic anthropology. I speak French and I'm currently studying Arabic, but I generally enjoy learning about world cultures, language and religion. I don't have New Horizons and the internet on my 3DS is wack, so I may not be the best person in regards to Animal Crossing culture, but if you ever want to talk to me about niche music or share memes, hmu.


----------



## Mr. Q

Dad. Texas. 36. Educator. 1 Dog. 2 Cats.


----------



## mocha.

I’m Jade, an English born lass now living in Bonny Scotland! I’m 25 this year and I’m currently studying to become a primary teacher  I left school at 16 and did an apprenticeship for 4 years as a hairdresser, fell out of love with the practice a while after I was qualified and decided I wanted to study again. This is my first time back in education in around 7 years, so it was nerve wracking to begin with. I’ve worked super hard and I’m due to get an AAA grade at the end of my course which I couldn’t be happier about.

I love hill walking (although haven’t had much chance to do it this year unfortunately), cooking, gamingand reading. Although I haven’t done much of the latter this year either, aside from essential study reads haha.

I absolutely love cats and I hope to have my own fur baby one day in the future! 

I’m a huge AC fan and have played since around 2006? I can still remember logging into WW for the first time and being awestruck that I was talking to a cat on a train lol. It’s so nice to hear about some of your backgrounds and put a history to your username!!


----------



## Lovi

Hello there, I'm Lovi.
I'm a reserved person who seemingly contradicts themselves by talking way too much about things some would believe are 'too personal', even though for me they're typically only ever scraping the very top of the barrel of 'fun' life has been for me thus far. I am twenty four though I turn twenty five in September, and, well, I don't really have any future goals other than better learning to live for me and stand on my own legs on my own terms.

The job I work at is currently shut down due to the virus, and, since it has been I've just been kind of vibing alone in my room doing things I'd put off up until this point... learning to play the ukulele, drawing, writing, caring for some plants I never imagined I could care for, learning to paint, catching up on anime, hopefully soon learning embroidery as well... .. I also have a game called Control that's staring me in the face from my shelf right now that I haven't played since getting it last September. I don't know. Lots to do, little to do you know?

I have so many interests its kind of overwhelming but at the same time, my interests are what help get me through some days, so they're good to have. Lately my fixation has been back on Detroit Become Human, Animal Crossing has reflected that via me running around in what is essentially in-game cosplay for it.

Uhm... .. I have a cat who's pretty much a walking loaf of bread, I have a dog who shares my anxiety, I have a fish named Grognak the Destroyer Attorney at Law, and, yeah!

I'm, a strange one I guess! I have strange hours where I reply to a ridiculous sum of boards all at once, you'll see my icon more than average sometimes, I apologize in advance haha.​


----------



## Jas

hi! i'm jas, i've never actually introduced myself or made any friends though i've been on here for a while! 

i'm 20 and from canada! i've just finished my third year of university (studying english and business) and i sometimes work in musical theatre. covid-19 ended the run of the show i was in LMAO and now my summer work is a little dubious, so i've been leaning on animal crossing for escapism rn. i started playing wild world in 2007 and was hooked (also played city folk and new leaf) - i bought my switch just so i could play new horizons, so i guess that says a lot about me. i'm a huge foodie and i love traveling and trying new snacks or cooking new things. i love tv shows like schitt's creek, brooklyn nine-nine, bojack horseman, you, and russian doll. 

i have an animal crossing [instagram] that you can dm me on, or you can just message me on here anytime! i've had a lot of free time on my hands, especially after finals, so i'm always happy to talk


----------



## Bon Bonne

howdy, I'm Churi... saving for a name change. :^) returned to this forum since New Horizons is a thing now. figured maybe I'd get involved in trading and stuff again eventually. hasn't happened yet. but that's partially because it's all so daunting and partially because my anxiety's been worse than usual.
I'm a 30 year old autistic nerd that loves and adores video games of many sorts. been particularly into Splatoon since getting my Switch in February. Old School RuneScape is the other big favorite that isn't New Horizons.
I have a kitty, her name is Callie, and she's 5 as of this year. no, she was not purposely named after Splatoon Callie. my favorite color is orange. I don't know what else to say. this is an edit.
uh, feel free to hmu, I guess. Discord would be my preferred method of chatting.


----------



## salty-

My name is Taylor, I'm 20, and I was born August 31st 1999. I am a digital artist and most of my time is spent either working on stuff for a group I work as an admin in, or doodling stuff for things I am a fan of. I collect pop figures, amiibos and other misc figurines. and I currently have a pretty sizeble collection that I'm working on expanding! I have almost all of the AC Amiibos (I think I'm still missing a few), and I got a japanese box Bowser last year for christmas (I refuse to take him out of the box). My pops are mostly Disney characters like the princesses, but I have a few from the Nightmare before Christmas series which I am a HUGE fan of, and some Beetlejuice pops. I love horror movies! Some of my favorites are the Halloween series (first two movies mostly), Nightmare On Elm Street series (first 3 movies) and I love the House of Wax remake! I love playing video games as well, my favorite game series are Skyrim, Fallout, Little Big Planet, Sims, Don't Starve, Stardew Valley and Dead by Daylight. In the future I want to get more horror movie figurines and if they ever remake the old horror film pop figures I would love to buy some of those.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Hello. My name is Leah, and i'm small, nerdy, and probably the weakest person to exist. My birthday is August 10, and I turn [SLANG_NOT_FOUND] this year. I'm also from the USA. I've been playing video games pretty much ever since I can remember, and my first Animal Crossing game was NL, back in 2014 since I wasn't told it existed until NL was announced. I fell in love with the series so much that I went out of my way to get a copy of NH before it even launched everywhere in the world.

I've been pretty reserved and have preferred to be alone for the longest time, even though I have a decent friend group. Except when it's online. Talking with people online is so much easier for me in real life, since my social anxiety gets in the way IRL with talking to new people.

Some of my favorite games include (other than animal crossing) any Splatoon game, Legend of Zelda Wind Waker, Pokemon, New Super Mario Bros (DS, Wii, and U), and Mario Kart Double Dash.
I also really love to draw, and have been for nearly 6 years now. I hope to some day be an animator, or make a cartoon of my own.

I have a small, 9 year old dog that is pretty much a cat in a dogs body who was also a cat in a pig's body, since she has this breathing problem and reflects the snorting of a pig (kind of) when she snores. She's very afraid of everything, but I still love her.
Other quick things:
My favorite colors are black, blue, purple, and red.
My favorite cartoon (since I prefer them over shows w/ real people) is a tie between Star vs the Forces of Evil, Gravity Falls, and Spongebob
I prefer Early 2000s shows and other small things, since it has a unique charm I love.
Club Penguin isn't dead, and you can't change my mind!​


----------



## -Lumi-

Hello! I've been a member here for a while but I haven't always been the most active. I'm not sure if I ever did an introduction post, if I'm honest.   Better late than never though, right?

I'm 21 years old and from Canada! When we aren't in the midst of a pandemic I am a preschool teacher and it's a job I absolutely adore. I miss all my kids like crazy and I can't wait until we can open up again! In my free time I like to play video games. I lean towards easier games like Animal Crossing, Rune Factory, Stardew Valley, Yoshi, etc. I also enjoy reading books, namely fantasy ones! I am on a bit of a Brandon Sanderson kick at the moment. I've finished Starsight, Skyward, and The Well of Ascension while in quarantine lol. I like to bake as well! Chocolate chip cookies are my go to. 

I'm always up for making new friends so feel free to send me a message!


----------



## Veestah

I'm a newish member.
I'm 32 (OLD), from Vermont in the USA.
I'm Nonbinary (take your helicopter jokes and stick em).
I have 2 cats, a boyfriend of 7 years, and I'm disabled because of mental illness.

I like video games obviously; Legend of Zelda, Mario, Harvest Moon, Tales of ___ , Final Fantasy, Animal Crossing, Pokemon, and many more assorted one offs.
I *like* to draw, but I'm not especially good at it, same goes with writing. I also highly enjoy Dungeons and Dragons and it's cousin Pathfinder. I'm currently in 2 games being played remotely due to our group not being able to come over because of COVID. I'm more of a player, but I have DM'd before. 

So... Hi!


----------



## Dhriel

My name is Luis and I am 23 years old now. I'll become a Computing Engineer, if everything goes well this upcoming semesters.
English isn't my mother language! I'm a Spanish Speaker and I'm still learning your language.

My tastes!
*Music:*
Nightwish, SKÁLD, Eluveitie, Epica, Within Temptation, Amaranthe, HAGGARD, Arch Enemy, Danheim.
MARINA (Marina and the Diamonds), AURORA, Lana del Rey, Billie Eilish, Dua Lipa, Selena Gomez, Pogo.

*Videogames:*
Kingdom Hearts, Bioshock, Sims 4, Dota 2, League of Legends, The World Ends With You, Warcraft (I LOVE THAT LORE), Diablo.

I'm also an amateur writer, and I have tons of unfinished projects around my folders.


----------



## skylucario

hey, i don’t think i’ve ever properly introduced myself on here, so here goes. 

my name is macy. i identify as non-binary masculine, but you can refer to me however you want. i’ve been playing animal crossing since i was like 5 (started with wild world). my favorite villagers are butch, agnes, and marshal. 

other than animal crossing, i like several things. 

video games: pokémon, fire emblem, chrono trigger, mario kart, the older zelda games (i have not even tried to play BOTW yet), undertale (but i have not touched deltarune)

music: radiohead is my favorite band. i enjoy the shins, muse, blur, gorillaz, vampire weekend, the strokes, led zeppelin, and perfume genius as well. aside from that, i am obsessed with pokémon diamond and pearl’s soundtrack—it got me into jazz music. b/w and chrono trigger’s soundtracks are a close second, though. 

hobbies: cooking, making plushies, cross-stitching, legos, going for walks, playing piano/clarinet


----------



## Beanz

Hi, I’m ItzNotNatzDuh and I’m 14 but I’m turning 15 in a month.
My username came from an old Minecraft username that I made up when I was 11 but I really dislike it now and I have no idea what I’d change it to.
I like to play animal crossing, look at the internet, draw, sometimes write, and listen to music.
I like a lot of music artists but my absolute favorite is Billie Eilish I think her style is really unique.
I started playing animal crossing when I was 8 or 9 (I can’t remember)
I’m in 8th grade.
I know Spanish because my grandma is from Chile.
One day I’d like to learn how to sing or learn an instrument.
I’m from Maryland but one day I’d like to visit California.


----------



## Blueskyy

Hey there! I’m 30 and have lived in St. Louis my whole life. I came here To TBT when I started playing New Leaf in 2015, but have played Animal Crossing since 2002. I have been on the forum about 5 years, but take really long breaks when my interest in playing AC dissipates at times. I am an educator and now tenured, I live alone and have no pets, but have been thinking about getting a cat. I love EDM (any type of house most of all) and going to raves and shows. It’s an experience like no other where music connects everyone in the room. 
I have my Masters in education and additional certificates and am pretty settled in life, so now I’m just looking to enjoy it all.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I don't think I've ever introduced myself and I've been around in TBT since CF.

I'm a long time AC fan, been playing since GCN and haven't stopped since. 

I'm from Chile (also lol, two users above me are commenting about Chile! What are the odds), background in sociology and currently work at a non-profit on HIV prevention. I'm a sex ed advocate. I participate in a society that advocates and promotes sexual rights, and have a long history of activism in the LGBTIQA+ community and promoting sexual and reproductive health. I hope to get my masters in public health in the next few years, lol. I'm hoping to apply to Columbia's PopFam for a focus on sexuality, sexual and reproductive health.


----------



## elo-chan

Hello! My name is Vivian, but you can call me Vivi, Viv, or Vi...whatever your heart desires!
I am 23, Vietnamese, born and raised in southern California but I currently reside in Arizona.

I joined TBT when I used to play New Leaf, kind of forgot about it for awhile and then came back when ACNH was released. I only remember good things about this community so I'm so glad to be back! I know its cliche but my favorite villager is Marshal. xD

I graduated from university about a year and a half ago, majored in Biology so I have a super nerdy science/medical background. I work as a medical scribe--basically I work closely with a few doctors, follow them around throughout the week, and help them type out their notes during patient visits. And I'm planning to apply for my Master's this year!

I grew up playing video games and watching ALL of the anime (man I'm a literal geek!) Outside of AC, I mostly play LoL and enjoy the occasional RPG game (usually random ones I find off Steam -- I have enjoyed Octopath Traveler). I bought my Switch Lite to play AC but my next game will definitely be Fire Emblem: Three Houses. (I loved Awakening) =w= Some of my other hobbies include singing and drawing (check out the art shop in my sig yo!) 

Well thats enough of the geek schpeel...in real life, I'm also a huge foodie and I love going to raves. I guess thats it about me!


----------



## Cancoon

I'm Alex (26yrs old), but you can call me Bean!
I have no idea what I'm doing in life or who I am yet lmao. I am somewhere on the asexual spectrum and might be nonbinary (they/them, she/her)? Also, I have a boyfriend of 9 years now  and we started living alone together a year ago.
Right now, I work at Starbucks and I'm attending a trade school to become a veterinary technician and I'm hoping that works out since I feel like I'm behind.

I've played all of the animal crossing games available to the US except for happy home designer.

Anime, video games, comics, and live action shows are my jam but I partake in all very casually.
Eating and drinking with friends is my favorite pass time. My friend group is actually also a table top group (D&D, Pathfinder, Zweihander) but I've been only playing regularly for about a year.

If I add anything else it would be more self-satisfying and/or me being vulnerable for no reason. Gotta practice self-restraint and work on personal growth! lmao.

Thanks, if you read this lol.


----------



## milkyi

hello!<3 my name is lexi, but i also go by lana.
my hobbies include writing, listening to music, drawing, painting, playing video games, watching anime, skateboarding and many more!
i play guitar and bass, i want to start my own riot grl band some day. i write a lot of cheesy love songs about a past lover tho... lol i absolutely love the goth and punk subculture and am heavily involved in both.
my special interests include pokemon, danganronpa, persona, kakegurui, scott pilgrim and clowns!
i love to go thrifting (its where i get 80% of my clothes) and tend to my garden. i love my garden with all my heart and i treat it as my baby hehe. i also visit a local farm almost everyday to stop and see the cows (i love cows a lot)
i have crohn's disease which effects my life very heavily, but i try to not let it get me down, otherwise life would be miserable.
im a dancer as well as a lacrosse player, both of which i love very much!
i'm very vocal on my political beliefs, as a white passing lgbt poc i feel the need to speak for my people who don't have the privilege to. i'll fight for what i believe in all my life. i've been to pride and i go to local peace protests to show my support a lot.
i'm a little horrible with social situations and sometimes i have a hard time understanding certain things, but i still love to talk to people and hang out with them and such.
i love making new friends as well so don't ever hesitate to send me a message ;3


----------



## Knave

Hello all! My name is Paul!  I'm 25 and first played AC when my uncle bought me ACGC and told me that he "thought I'd enjoy it." That turned out to be an understatement.

Other than AC, I enjoy distance running, powerlifting, and Sudoku and Sudoku variants (I don't compete in any of those areas though ). I'm also a high school teacher and I'm saving money to go to grad school to become a school counselor.

My music taste mostly stays within Indie, R&B, Pop variants, and Hip-hop. Some of my favorite artists/groups include Moses Sumney, Hannah Diamond, Frank Ocean, and The Strokes.

Look forward to getting to know people.  Send me a message whether or not you relate to anything I said.


----------



## Neb

I already posted in the introduction section, but it wouldn’t hurt to say something here.
Hello, my name is Benjamin and I’m from Oregon! I enjoy reading, hiking, playing video games, and collecting vinyl records. Before the pandemic I regularly volunteered with the Red Cross to install free smoke alarms in people’s homes. Now I’m studying Japanese so I can become a translator. I struggle a bit with communication because I have mild autism, but I’m more than happy to make new friends!


----------



## ting1984

I'm Khendra.  I'm a 35 year old female from southwestern Missouri.  I'm happily married, and we have one adoring cat; no children yet, but husband and I plan to have one in the not-too-distant future, hopefully once COVID-19 lessens in impact.  I'm religious (LCMS Lutheran) and attend church, while husband is irreligious.  I'm no longer employed, but in the past, I've worked both full and part time, particularly in educational and care settings.  I also have moderate autism, what used to be classified as Aspergers.  However, I wasn't diagnosed until I was 29, and was just considered shy or nerdy and quirky for many years.

Some interests/hobbies I have, besides AC and other video games of course, include reading (just about anything from online articles to classic lit--love trying to understand things and compare new information and ideas to old ones), listening to music (most types, but especially electronic, jazz, prog rock, and some classical--especially Maurice Ravel), sports (especially NBA basketball; also some NFL football, and UFC/MMA, though not as much into UFC/MMA these days), jigsaw and word puzzles, and collecting things (NBA trading cards, snow globes, stuffed animals).


----------



## jokk

hello! never introduced myself on this forum before. i'm mira, i'm 20 years old, she/her. i'm a college student studying french and philosophy of mind/cognitive science. i love to write and i'm big on music and television. i'm from pennsylvania and go to school in connecticut


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

i


----------



## Luciaaaa

I’m Lucia, 27 from England. 

I live with my partner and my beautiful ragdoll cat.

My main hobbies outside of AC are Baking/Cooking, Escape Rooms and Board Games.


----------



## Darcy94x

I’m Darcy (obv), 25 from North East England! I’m quite a boyish girl, I loooove football, playing Xbox; fortnite/cod/fifa/rocket league/gta etc. I have 2 children and I’m addicted to AC {again} it’s soooo nostalgic for me!


----------



## morifarty

Hi all, I'm Kale and I'm a student in my early 20s who lives in the PNW! I've been playing Animal Crossing since Wild World came out and I played it for years on my old pink DS. I also played New Leaf quite frequently, and I've been loving New Horizons!

Some of my interests outside of AC include history, music, hiking, rock climbing, and art. (some of my favorite musicians are sufjan stevens (my fave since the early 2000s! talk to me about a sun came!), phoebe bridgers, and perfume genius. I spend a loooooooot of time listening to music, particularly indie/indie-pop/chamber-pop so feel free to message me about that or anything else!!)


----------



## salem_

I never really introduced myself properly in this forum, I did a pretty bland introduction thread in the apposite section, but I actually didn't expect to get so involved in the forum.

It was one of my goal to find an AC forum where I could stay, in fact i registered on February, during which I was starting to look for a nice place where I could start. I've alway been a forum person honestly, before AC, I was very active in an Elsword forum (VoidElsword), sadly it has been shut down but I am glad I found TBT!

As for meeee...wellllll, I am Lore and I am from Italy! I am 23 years old and my first experience was with WW, when I was wayyy younger. I'd never expect to fall again for such a game, since I thought that all my love and adoration for this game, was pushed from the nostalgic childhood vibe, but thank god it's not, and im enjoying it a lot!

As for my personal life, I am studying graphic design and working for a HR agency (ironically, since I am not very good with people interaction in general haha). I have lots of interests, I like reading (horror mostly, but I like very very much sci-fi, also horror+sci-fi it's my ultimate combo); between my favorite authores, I'd like to mention HPL, Poe and Philip Dick! I enjoy films as well, same genre, and I currently run a small personal blog, where once in a while I like to talk about the latest horror films I watched (in case they were good). As for writing, I wouldn't say it's a passion, but I enjoyed the few times I wrote, and wish I'd do that more, but I need to feel reeeeeeeeeeally inspired to do that, sadly!

I really enjoy talking with people whom I feel comfortable, I like deep conversation and compare my opinions with others, I usually spend lots of nights like this with my friends!

My english is not perfect so please bear with my grammar!


----------



## greenvoldemort

hey! 

ive been playing since i was 10! 
love using the forums!


----------



## xara

hoo boy i haven’t posted here in a minute so maybe time for a reintroduction? 

hewwo i’m xara, an 18yr old in canada! i’m pretty boring so i spend most of my time playing animal crossing now and procrastinating my other responsibilities which is uh,, very typical of me. but beyond that, i like reading/writing, photography and makeup! i’ve got an 11yr old cat who is the light of my life and i uh,, swear a lot more than i probably should but it’s finE


----------



## biibii

Im a 17, almost 18 in 18 days, bi mexican/indian girl who likes to draw, watch the office and some anime, play animal crossing and has an online shopping addiction! i love to talk to new people and make friends <3 my native language is spanish and i have a dog who is my life named lexi


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Wow, I really never introduced myself properly here! I'm *The Oakboro Mayor*, but you can call me Oakie or Oak for short since that's a really long username. I'm a high schooler in a super small town where not much happens. I wish I was good at makeup and all that but I'm really not, I guess I can only rely on my good looks to save me! (haha, yeah right ) My hobbies are baking, shopping, reading, gaming, and listening to music. My favorite band is Paramore, favorite song is Rose-Colored Boy! I hope that helped to get to know me a bit better, I think I sound way more mature on here than I actually am.


----------



## MelodyRivers

I’m Stephanie. I’m 34. I live in Southern California. I used to hand out samples at Costco but got laid off due to covid19. I am married
New Horizons is my first animal crossing game. 
Melba is my favorite villager
I love to read
I love Disneyland 
I love most any kind of music
My username Melodyrivers is a nod to River Song my favorite doctor who character


----------



## Mayor Ng

I just posted what I look like in TBT (https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-do-you-look-like.64305/page-728) and I figured I should introduce myself a little to all willing readers 

My name in Chinese is Guo An. Very Chinese because my Chinese grandparents gave it to me but I love it! In English translation, it means Peaceful Country. Before you make assumptions lol, I am not from China! My grandparents on my father side are Chinese, my grandfather immigrated to Malaysia when it was still a British colony and met my grandmother, who was born there to a Chinese tin mine worker that was in turn brought to Malaysia by the British to mine for tin. My father was three when Malaysia got it's independence from the British.

I'm half-Chinese and half-Thai. My mother is from nothern Thailand. I'm turning 25 this year. I was born and raised in Malaysia and immigrated back to my mother's hometown a decade and a little more ago. Because of unfortunate events and parental mistakes, I matured faster and now feel like I'm in my 30s or 40s but in a mid-20s body 

I'm very bad with emotions and smiling is my only way of coping with anything really and I can't feel hurt and anguish (a blessing?). I'm sorta like a living humanoid robot  Patient, unfazed and with little emotion. I love to do the 'boring' stuff like read and drink tea all day.


----------



## Lightmare

i've introduced myself here twice before(in 2015 when i joined and then recently again when acnh came out), but it was just a small hello.

similar to the post above, i've also posted what i look like: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ke.64305/page-728#lg=attachment269832&slide=0

i'm 19 years old, turning 20 in 3 months and 6 days! i'm majoring in applied mathematics and computer science on a college campus in southern california where i grew up in most of my life, but i was actually born in the famous city of moscow in russia. i'm half white and half asian/indigenous; my dad is the scary stereotypical caucasian russian and my mum is from an indigenous mongol group in siberia(so we are technically east asian! contrary to popular belief, siberia is really pretty when it snows LEISURELY and the sun is out. however it doesn't mean it doesn't have cruel long and harsh winters. there's a reason why it has a history of russia and the USSR using it for prisons and exile.)

i looove to bake(i have a massive sweet tooth), play video games, shop, play with makeup, socialize, and i LOVE cows. i also really like horses and cats. i currently have a steady small part time job as a student worker(assistant in a major department for student involvement) on my college campus, but they're holding off on employing student workers over the summer. i think it's bc they already lost so much money from covid. i hope to become a TA in one of the computer science classes just to get more exposure and experience with programming.


----------



## nintendoanna

hiii ! i’m 17, almost 18 on june 19th. i live in canada and i’m going to university for nursing in the fall! i love music;; harry styles is the loml. i also like to binge shows, lately it’s been that 70s show and jersey shore cause i just love trashy reality tv (sorry about it). i love meeting new ppl so if anybody ever wants to talk feel free to pm!


----------



## Ichiban

yoo it's me, I was around in 2017 but I've been active on here since april when I got nh and I'm glad to be back, the community hasn't changed a bit since I was last here, me though? I've changed a bit lol. I'm 19 now and I'll be 20 in december, I'm going into programming this fall online (never done it before wish me luck   ) and I really like hockey and anime, also kind of a film buff. I live in canada too.


hmu here or on discord if you want lol


----------



## seularin

hiya, i’m rin ; turning 19 this year but i still feel 7

ive been watching sanrio cartoons or old japanese shows i used to watch as a child for the past 13 yrs

i have this cat named teacup (whoilovesmbutwillnvradmit) who likes to watch twitch streams and ngnl with me, and this one puppy who comes to my house evryday for treats

born in osaka, moved to philippines when i was 9, then moved here to the u.s to study

bilingual ; i grew up speaking mandarin and learned japanese and tagalog from some cousins, and learned eng from watching pewdiepie back in 2014

i dont have rl friends since im too anxious so im usually relying online rn. i do have a gf who wants me to go out more so im making progress >

sorta shy but if u ever wanna talk hmu


----------



## Bugs

I'm really into bugs as my name might suggest, the bee character in my avatar is from a graphic novel I was working on years ago that has sorta been paused as I realised that I have no idea what direction I wanna take it in. Rhino Beetles are my favourite, but I also love mantids and bees.

I'm a medieval re-enactor, we don't re-enact any specific battles, so the battles are not choreographed and either side can win. We have a sort of hit point system, it's very competitive. I'm a man-at-arms, so I use a shield and a lance, and a sword when fighting 1v1. Don't ever let anybody tell you that women can't fight with swords, that's a lie. Swords aren't actually as heavy as people think (neither is chainmail) and there are lots of ways to fight, some rely on strength but often people rely on finesse.

I've always been a Nintendo fangirl, love most of their franchises, especially the Legend of Zelda.

I like board games but I'm not super good at them, however I love RPGs and I've been dabbling in Game Mastering recently for FATE core

So yeah, that's me. Hope I didn't ramble too much haha


----------



## Uffe

I'm Uffe. I first joined back in 2014. I knew someone who came here, but they never told me about this site. I sort of just found it myself. I love Animal Crossing, obviously. I love animals in real life, too. I like to draw sometimes. I used to play the piano, but it's been a long time since I have, so I ended up producing electronic music for a while. I sort of stopped because I haven't really felt any motivation. I like all sorts of genres going from baroque, romantic, new age, folk, heavy metal, Neue Deutsche Härte, techno, trance, house, D&B, 80s synthpop, 80s new wave, just a lot of stuff.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Ahh this seems very fun!

Hello to everyone here! I'm known as Cosmic_Crossfade but my AC name I go by is Nova!

I'm 27 years old. I have a few hobbies that consist of drawing, playing video games, creative writing, and cooking. I'm usually a mediator to my friends and family. Overall, I'm just a happy go-lucky spirit who tries to help spread love and light everywhere I can. I personally don't find myself too fascinating to say the least as many of you here are already much more interesting than I am aha I'm appreciative of just being able to wake up every morning to see those whom I love dearly.

While I can be a very social individual, I also at the same time very much value my personal time as well! To help balance my energy, I enjoy my quiet leisure time by listening to music, meditating, reading or just talking a walk in nature. I suppose I consider myself somewhat of a collector of sorts as well, finding and purchasing the various treasures that I find appealing, mysterious or interesting.

Ahh, I'm not sure what else to write so I think I will just leave it at that haha Thank you for taking time out of your day to read this ☺


----------



## oak

Well there's not much to say but I'm Noah. I'm 26 & from BC, Canada. I'm somewhere on that non-binary spectrum and prefer he or they pronouns, if that is easier for you. I'm a longshoreman but no one ever knows what that is lol. I like playing animal crossing obviously and crafting in real life. I make wreaths & paint garden gnomes, y'know all that lame stuff. I also have lots of plants that I check on each day. I have some flowers and strawberries & brocolli.   My rabbits Theodore & Anastasia run my house, they are the bosses. Let me know if you want to see pictures of them cause he is 4lbs and she is 12lbs  My living room is filled with rabbit toys just like someone with small children.

That's all I could think of, I'm not that interesting haha.


----------



## jenboston22

I'm a 35 year old mother of a 4 year old boy. I work part time from home (even pre-pandemic). I work in the web design field (as a contractor) and I also design for *POD (Print on Demand) products*.

I'm new to Animal Crossing. I haven't had a video game system since the Wii back in 2010 or so. We got the switch to spend some additional quality time together as a family, and the bundle I found included Animal Crossing. I gave it a try and loved it! My little one loves it, too.


----------



## Lightspring

I think I’m addicted to sushi. I feel like it’s the one thing that I could eat everyday. Maybe if I had too much the day before, I will take a day break. But after that, I crave sushi all over again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Been here for months but I'm still gonna post. Heyo, I'm Frog. Uhhh I like Nanbaka and Ninjago, the latter being my favorite show despite Nanbaka being a theme for my profile. I don't really know what to put, actually. Hrnnng I need friends/acquaintances.


----------



## Beanz

hi, im itznotnatzduh (my real name is natalie) im 15 and i like to listen to music, watch youtube and draw. i started playing animal crossing in 2014 when i was 9.


----------



## ecstasy

I'm ohare01 and my real name is Abriana but you can call me Abri. I love Animal Crossing of course and I started playing in probably around 2013, my first game was Animal Crossing New Leaf. I also love Jojo's bizarre adventure (never got to watch it though but I want to), Deltarune, and Undertale (never got to play that one either)? Also I am a female and I'm 14 years old. I spend most of my time here in the basement and I am way too active for my own good.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Hi, i'm BlushingTokki77 or Lavender
I love ACNH, it's the only thing keeping me sane rn lol

I also really like space (as you can tell XD)
If you want to chat, feel free to PM me!!


----------



## loveclove

I'm brazilian and I also have a latvian nationality, 24 yo (freaking out about turning 25), I'm in law school and don't really play video games, ACNH was a quarantine discovery, and so was this site. My hobbies are dancing and recently embroidery. I have a pug dog who I adore named Cacau (cocoa in portuguese) and 3 siblings. My parents are pastors, and I struggle with that background sometimes for so many reasons. I speak 3 languages and have been to 17 countries so far, love to travel. I look a lot like my avatar. I guess that's it!


----------



## Toska

I've been here since January, but just starting to make connections around here, so why not 

I'm Toska! You can call me Toska or Ros, my islander's name. I'm not going to share my age, but I'm a 13+ female with the want to make many friends in my life and spread some joy. I really enjoy music, and animal crossing. My first game was NL, but I've also played WW, CF, PC, and NH. I'm a pretty shy person, but this forum seems to bring out my social side. I haven't really made any "friends" on this site yet, but I'm hoping as I branch out I can meet some amazing people. Feel free to PM me if you ever want to talk, I'm on quite a good bit


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Heya! I'm Megan and I've been on this forum for about four or five months, well ever since Animal Crossing New Horizons came out I made an account here! I also played some of the other AC games like PC and NL! I mostly play AC or watch a show/movie throughout the day, so basically doing something that's counter productive xD I'm from the U.S (California specifically). I'm Filipino and have only been to the Philippines once xD I have 2 ish pets (a morkie called Sadie and a bunch of fish in a 40 gallon fish tank). I started playing AC when I was in 4th grade, and yeah thats about it for me lol, I hope everyone has a wonderful day/night! )


----------



## Jamborenium

https://jamborenium.carrd.co/ some stuff about me here


----------



## milktae

nvm


----------



## Midoriya

Nevermind, lol.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

All of mine are a bit outdated, so... time to reintroduce myself~

I'm Mimi, Bucky, or just Mel! Or just, Melanie works. I'm 19 years old, I work as a cashier at an incredibly high-class ice-cream parlor where a large milkshake costs almost $7. I'm planning on getting certification in medical assistance in the near future, meaning, I will be attending school soon! I graduated high-school in May of 2019, but I wanted to try my hand at working for a short while. I'd like a new job doing something else like house-keeping or another retail job (maybe at a craft supplies store), though, as I'm always on the lookout for new opportunities!

I love writing (fanfiction, fiction, poetry, and much more), bullet-journaling, pen-paling... I also have a passion for singing and anything music! I enjoy learning languages despite never sticking to them for very long. Due to my memory I tend to forget quite easily... Anyways, besides these things, I find baking really fun as well! I dabble in drawing, too! 'Fandom' wise, I LOVE the Marvel Cinematic Universe (Bucky Barnes being my favorite for a long while, Captain America too. Thor being a close second as I have a Thor tattoo uwu), Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit, Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing (duh), One Direction (and all of their solo stuff), and anime! To name a few animes I'm into, I ADORE Love Live, Shokugeki no Souma, Akame ga Kill, Cells at Work, How to Keep a Mummy, and more! I plan on watching more anime in the future. I really want to try watching Mob Psycho 100, JJBA, and Steins;Gate, too!

*EDIT:* Forgot to mention I really love k-pop! I listen to BTS, Red Velvet, NCT (all units), SuJu (Super Junior), SHINee, and much more!

Anyways, feel free to follow me or leave a message on my wall! I'm always looking for new friends!​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

i'm re-introducing myself because not gonna lie, kind of hate the old one.

My names Drew! I used to go by Leah (my birth name) but I personally hate that name and a lot has changed about me since then.
I'm 14, aromantic, asexual, and non-binary. 
Personally don't enjoy the latest trends (aside from video games obviously), more of an early 2000's person. (I take this WAY too seriously)
My favorite foods include Nutella Toast, Chicken Nuggets, French Fries, Cereal... etc! I love food so much C:
I love the colors black, blue, purple, and red, sometimes pink
My favorite games are Animal Crossing (duh), Splatoon, Pokemon, Mario Kart, Mario Party, New Super Mario Bros (all 3 of them), Super Mario Sunshine, and Luigi's Mansion
Some of my MANY favorite TV shows are iCarly, Drake and Josh, The Suite Life, Hannah Montana, Good Luck Charlie, and so many more.
Stuffed animal addict! I have over 40 at this point of my life!
I'm the laziest person you will ever meet.
Enjoy playing piano! I'm not very great at it though... I'm also saving up for an electric guitar.
My dog's name is Shadow, and she is currently 9 and turns 10 next year.
I may be 14, but I still love toys (lol). Remind me of a simpler time.
And I am also an introvert, but I have ambivert/extrovert friends and family, soo... thats fun!
Been drawing for about 3-5 years now! I'm still not very good, though.

That's just about it.


----------



## HappyTails

Re-introducing myself

I'm in my early 30s, female, straight, African American
Single, no kids, no pets (yet)
Into gaming, anime, wiki editing, listening to music and watching YouTube
Don't really care for politics but I do stay informed on the topic
I have Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder and Aspergers Syndrome
I do want to work with disabled people
I love animals but especially dogs, and Boston Terriers are my favorite breed
I get frustrated and annoyed quite easily
Coffee addict and I usually drink 2 cups a days
Sailor Moon is my absolute favorite anime and Usagi Tsukino (aka Sailor Moon) is my favorite female anime character, Monkey D. Luffy from One Piece is my favorite male anime character
I like drawing and I'm told I'm good at it, but I don't really draw anymore. 
I wrote a book I never published
I have a large DVD collection (over 200 DVD and Blu-Rays and 6 complete series boxsets)


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Hi, my name is Anna, and I live in the stinky hot country of Australia (in Queensland it’s hot at least). 
My whole family is from Belarus, but I have Ukrainian and French descent.
I am straight, and have a close friend I might as well call my boyfriend (I don’t like that term very much). 
I have been around Animal Crossing since I was 4years old, and I have grown up playing WW. 
I love sushi, birbs and my friends that I can laugh with no matter what.
I have so many collections, but among my favourites are my feather collection, snow globe collection and my huge littlest pet shop collection. 
I love love painting and drawing, and I am always trying to learn new things. 
I was top of my grade last year in Physics and Biology, and science is a big chunk of my life. 
I can’t help but be a shortie at 5ft, but I feel protected against the sun when I am with my friends.
There is a lot more about me, but I feel like this is a good summary!


----------



## eko

hello!! i go by eko and i'm 23, non-binary and use he/him and they/them pronouns 
just like anna above, i am from queensland though insomnia keeps me awake at night
most my time is playing videogames; destiny 2 and acnh are my faves that i'm obsessed with atm
i also draw and make gifs/edits in my spare time, trying hard to improve on both
if we share any interests or you want to know more, please feel free to hmu on tumblr or send a pm! though please be an adult


----------



## saucySheep

Highschool female who loves all things animal crossing 
some garbage ab me:

age: 13-16 y/o (not going to give an actual number, but you can use that for reference I suppose)
hobby: dancing ig, been doing it for 6 years <3
dream: to be a professional ballet performer/possibly a ballet teacher too 
favorite animal: sheep. duh.
favorite color: black,,,, ik it's technically not a color but idk i just really like it lol
favorite food: b a g e l s 
fav video game: ACNH and ACNL 

and,,, uh,,, yes now u know more about me!! <3 luv this forum


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I go by the name Panda, Miss, Little Miss or any combination of the three.
Currently 30 years of age but I have my moments were I'm really childish.
As you might have already guessed by my name I love anything pandas and red pandas. I think they are the most precious animals in this world (this planet belongs to them, and to all animals. Not people. Humanity needs to be reset)
Don't think for a second I like Aggretsuko cuz I think it's trash.
I enjoy watching anime together with my husband. 13 years together now~ we've been together since high school
Favorite Dreamworks movies: Kung Fu Panda and How to Train Your Dragon.
Favorite Disney movies: The Lion King (not the garbage remake), Bambi, all Tinker Bell movies, Mulan (not the garbage remake) Pocahontas, Lilo & Stitch, Hercules, WALL-E, The Emperor's New Groove, The Fox and the Hound.
I'm meh when it comes to Pixar but I do enjoy Finding Nemo.
My fave video game franchises besides AC include LoZ, Mario, Resident Evil, Pokemon (though the anime is straight up trash now) Story of Seasons, Pikmin, Castlevania (go watch the Netflix series it's to DIE for) Smash Bros. Dragon Quest, Final Fantasy, Spyro the Dragon (except The Legend of Spyro series and Skylanders gross)
Favorite thing to do is write short stories that belong to me and fanfiction.
Favorite snacks include Oreos, fruit gummies, Gushers, Goldfish crackers (preferably flavor blasted) ice pops
Favorites foods include mac and cheese, pepperoni pizza, grilled chicken salad with tomatoes, beef stew, black and red beans, carrots, asparagus, green, yellow and red peppers, fried chicken (has to be boneless) all kinds of fish (except cod)
Favorite drinks: apple juice, cranberry juice, ginger ale, the occasional alcoholic drinks
I don't smoke.
One side of my room is completely dedicated to my plush toy collection: I got Pokemon sitting cuties, red pandas, pandas, beanie babies, Yoshis, Moomin, Bowser, Stitch, a Bulborb, and all other sorts including forest animals and sea creatures
I still own many of my old consoles like my GBC, GC and GBA
I'm super into Tamagotchi
Favorite Pokemon include the Litten family, Axew, Dedenne, Mew, Bulbasaur family, Ho-oh, Eevee, Raichu, Oshawott family
Favorite AC villagers: Annalisa, Henry, Dom
I overthink a lot and have a very pessimistic attitude sometimes. My OCD is intense.
5'2, female, short black hair, Hispanic, bilingual, bisexual
Cats are my fave kind of pet to have (currently have no pets)
I love reptiles and amphibians such as snakes, frogs, reptiles, etc. They are incredibly fascinating.
Most consider me booksmart, but streetsmart? HEK NO
I have bad social skills, people skills, quiet most of the time.
I have a job
And last of all I do NOT like wearing dresses and skirts.

That is all <3


----------



## GothiqueBat

Hihi~

My name's Amélie, I'm 18 years old and from the UK but 2 years behind in my education _haha,_ still living with my parents and struggling to find a job.
I would like to say I'm an ex-NEET but the reality is more I'm still exactly the same but my parents paid for me to do online learning, which funnily enough, due to the _*cough cough* _a lot of other people are too. 

I'm studying A-Level Biology and Business, but with the aims to take GCSE (Highschool level) Japanese and French exams once exams are a thing again. And hopefully go to university in a few years to study Business with Japanese.

A few years ago quite a lot happened to me, I've been diagnosed with PTSD which would make you think I would dislike horror and my 'triggers' of disturbing topics but I actually somehow find most horror topics comforting because I finally feel like I can relate to something? And because of that I've become a massive fan of horror rpgs and anime.

I have one big old crippling addiction to anime, if that wasn't already clear, and it was at an anime convention me and my current partner sort of got together ?? wow what weebs ikr. I'm really stuck between my fashion sense irl of wanting to look gothic or go crazy with anime merch clothing and it's like a real issue. I also used to be a MMO addict and have hopped through playing a toneeee. But now I mainly stick to single player stuff with online communities like AC.

High-key, I never know when to act/type formally or casually so most of my posts and probably this too is an awkward mixture. - However I never intend to come off as rude or condescending which I'm often afraid I do. I'm literally terrified of talking to people even online so much that I act weird,  But at the same time I need to stop being shy or I'll never be able to look after myself. I think.



Honestly, don't really know why I'm writing all this here, only intended to just say hi and yeet lol


----------



## Jessi

I'm jessi (actually spelled Jessee) . I'm a 21 year old girl with a sarcastic horrible sense of humor. 
Bisexual 
I'm only 5'1 (smol)
All Might/Toshinori is my husband (he just doesn't know it yet)
I love tea and coffee 
I love trying to make other smile and laugh
My favorite subject is Science. I've been wanting to be a biomedical engineer
My hobbies are drawing, writing, and playing video games
My favorite video games are Animal crossing, Overwatch , DBD, and smite
I'm also a huge weeb if you couldn't tell 
My favorite colors are purple and yellow
I'm a very socially awkward human, but when I open up. I will always try and make you laugh


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I used to be very active around here when new leaf first came out.  I'm re-getting into the forums again and having a wonderful time.

5'3
I'd drink coffee all day if I could, but it makes my hands shake.  I go back and forth between coffee and tea.  green tea is my favorite.
I haven't been into many of my hobbies lately because life has thrown a great many curveballs my way, but I'm slowly getting myself together again.  I'd really like to paint again, I just need some motivation.  acnh is one of the few things I still do lol.  I play video games a lot and I write a lot.
I'm working on a self publishing project.  I skipped doing that this last year but eventually I want all of my books on my shelf.  it's  life goal thing.  Four down, a million more to go lol
I'm old.  I was old when the world was young (I say as I turn on cartoons and play video games).
I love animation and I love learning new things


----------



## neoratz

i don't think i ever introduced myself in this thread so I AM DOING IT NOW....

i'm katey and i'm 19 (turning 20 very soon)!! :D
i really like games, cartoons, and merch collecting! my favorite game besides animal crossing is splatoon!!! i'm really fond of virtual pets too, like neopets and tamagotchi ^_^ i also like to rate the anime i watch and i'd really like to do the same with western cartoons but haven't found the right website for it yet :( my favorites are popee the performer and madoka magica! despite being pretty into anime i don't like a lot of the community -_-..... THAT IS ANOTHER STORY THOUGH. unrelated and this may pass but lately i've been slipping back into what is almost 2010s internet speak so i love spelling things wrong on purpose because it sounds funny and unironically calling things epic

i'm not in college as of this post but i'm interested in getting a degree in psychology! i don't really know much about it but it's something i wanna learn about....

for anyone who wishes to see i have a longer about me sorta page here! > https://neoratz.carrd.co/
if we have anything in common feel free to start a convo with me, i'm not the best at carrying conversations but I WANNA TALK!!!!


----------



## oranje

Geeze, I can't even remember if I posted here or not. It's been too long! 

Well I was here for awhile when I played New Leaf, but then I came back recently because of NH!  Let's see...so about me:
I'm in my late 20s, I've been playing Animal Crossing since the ye old Gamecube times...first game I ever played was Mario 64. 90s kid baby!  If I'm not playing NH, usually I'm on Steam playing some indie game that my laptop can actually handle. :0 

I love animated shows and movies, more so than live-action ones. It's just easier for me to get into? 

My favorite animated shows are: Batman: The Animated Series, Justice League, Hey Arnold!, Avatar, Legend of Korra, Bojack Horseman. 
Favorite animated films: Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, The Prince of Egypt, The Road to El Dorado, Hercules, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Coco.  

I've been trying to get back into reading because college really burned me out but it's been easier for me to read non-fiction rather than fiction. The last book that I read that I really liked was The Terror by Dan Simmon. I usually love adventure stories of people exploring and traveling the world. 

I love tea and cats. My dream is to one day have a cat, a house, and a nice cosy sunroom where my beloved kit-kat and I can chill in the morning. Currently unemployed but trying hard to apply to as many jobs as possible. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Radio

Figured I'd make a post here as well /o/ Feel free to dm me if you wanna chat. I love making new friends. 

I joined the forums a long time ago and then never posted for four years haha. I didn't have stable internet back then, so it felt weird playing New Leaf and not really being able to do online play in any way. I worked at a lot of anime conventions and would bring my 3DS and get furniture from the streetpass houses that passed me by while I was on shifts. Sad that nowadays when I work at cons I barely get any because no one brings their 3DS to them anymore.

I'm in my mid-20s. Currently residing in Australia rather far away from the cities. Not quite out in the bushland, but very close to it. I enjoy the nature and the quiet. After having lived in some quite big cities, I like the change as I grew up in a very similar quiet environment. I've lived in a few other countries before this one. I'm a social worker who is_ almost _done with her masters degree. I have a lot of interest and experience working in the mental health sector. I'm also interested in palliative care and have been steadily volunteering at a children's grief camp for the past few years. 

Other hobbies that I enjoy besides playing video games are: drawing, penpaling, yoga, watching anime and reading novels. I have a betta fish who I love very much and a ragdoll cat (it's the house cat, not only mine) who surprisingly does not care about my fish at all.


----------



## Dunquixote

I have been a member here since 2015, though I took a hiatus after I decided to take a break from NL (can’t remember when tbh or what the circumstances were).

A little about myself:

I have asperger’s, severe anxiety - social and general, OCD, and depression.

I love cats and my cats .

I love history and learning about the world and other cultures. Some of the subjects that I’ve studied the most are: American Civil War, a bit about the Balkans, some classes on the Arab-Israeli War and the Middle East and Islam, and Iran.

My primary interests atm are playing video games including gacha games. I also love anime/manga though ACNH and my gacha games give me little time for that. I would love to watch more and read more though as well as find more games and finish some I still haven’t finished. My problem is that I can only focus on one thing at the time and I get distracted easily. Like right now FFXII Zodiac Age is on hold because i burnt myself out from trying to get most of the achievements needed for platinum on first playthrough.

My favorite games are: Dragon Age (the whole series though Origins is my favorite; still need to finish dlc for Inquisition), Metal Gear Solid series (Snake Eater is my favorite and then maybe Phantom Pain, though I loved every single one’s story), Persona 5, Final Fantasy X, Shadow Hearts and Shadow Hearts Covenant.

My favorite anime are: One Piece (need to catch up), GitS: SAC and 2nd Gig, Fullmetal Alchemist and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Drifters, Tenchi Muyo, Fate Zero, GTO, Attack on Titan (waiting for pandemic to be over to finish watching the series with friends; it’s hard to watch on my own because of anxiety), Durarara and Durarara x2.

My favorite manga are: One Piece (need to catch up), Fruits Basket, GTO, Naruto (though was extremely disappointed with last couple hundred chapters and the ending and liked the translation online better but still am collecting the volumes because i want to have a library lol and i like physical copies of stuff).

I am starting to be interested in Sailor Moon and Inuyasha again. My sister and my dad made fun of me in a way when I was in middle school and rented them, so i always was embarrassed (that and i thought it was kinda cheesy) and was kinda secretive about watching it and couldn’t ever admit liking it even to myself. I only got to see some of the first season, all of S and Super S. I regret missing R; that one peaks my interest especially and the final season that I missed. Inuyasha I always loved and was my second anime obsession after Sailor Moon, but got bored after a couple seasons which I regret now, so I might look to watch the whole series from beginning to end.

My favorite Japanese voice actors are: Hiroshi Kamiya and Daisuke Ono though I think I love all of the VAs in One Piece especially. These two VAs are the only ones that I’ve consistently been able to remember. 

My favorite English vas are: Steve Blum - my hero! He makes me laugh so much and his expressions - facial and voice wise just are a just a joy to me. I also like Erika Harlacher; I only know her for P5 but I think she is an amazing person who is so great to her fans and I am interested in watching more dubs because of her and others I like. Others I like: Gideon Emery, Cam Clarke, David Hayter (these two mostly for MGS ), maybe Greg Ellis (mostly for Cullen and Anders in Dragon Age), Mary McGlynn, Richard Epcar, etc. Probably more but those are the ones I remember the most and am more familiar with . Just sharing my favorite VAs since I really admire them so much.


----------



## DaisyFan

Hello everyone!

- I'm DaisyFan (real name is Carolina)
- Non-binary feminine (agender feminine), they/them, INFJ-T, and aromantic asexual.
- My favorite hobbies are reading, playing video games, knitting, and crocheting.

If you would like to know more about me, feel free to check it out here.


----------



## Living Fossil

Greetings TBT people!

My name is Vinicius, but friends and family call me Vini. I am 27 years old, but mentally I'm still 20 and have no idea how the years went by so fast. Born and raised in Sweden, Stockholm. Introverted and reserved. I used to be depressed since I was 17 but recently "got out of it" when I got my first true job this year. I know right? Let's just say being sad is hard and video games are fun.

Anyway, My first experience with video games was through flash games on PC back in 1998, and in 1999 I got my Gameboy Color with Pokémon Gold. I had played Red/Blue through friends.

As for other video games I love besides Pokémon and Animal Crossing, well... The Elder Scrolls, The Witcher games, and all things Nintendo. I will say I used to love Assassin's Creed but not anymore.

What else is there to tell about me... I have an unhealthy addiction to Japan and my dream is to visit it one day, and have a tradition to go there on every vacation I have until I'm old hahaha!

This might be silly of me to put out, but: I'm single and ready to find The Reese to my Cyrus. That's all I'm gonna say there! 

Feel free to drop a PM if you wanna talk more about anything from video games to life and beyond! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rika092

Hello Everyone! I'm Rae, female, 28yrs old but still a child at heart, Asian American. INFP.

I love video games - AC franchise being my favorite since i discovered NL in 2014, and i also enjoy Mario games, Fire Emblem games, along with non-nintendo JRPG titles such as final fantasy and kingdom hearts. I recently also got into ring fit adventure and just dance games as i want to leverage Switch to help me do more exercises XD

I'm quite tall (5'7) and also naturally thin and really want to gain weight, but people always think that i'm joking when i say that which makes me kinda mad lol seriously i eat so much more than my peers but just don't gain weight very easily, not sure what's going on with my metabolism

I love cats but don't own one - eventually i think i'd like to have one. My dream cat-breed would be a ragdoll or a himalayan kittie

Practically grew up watching anime and reading manga, so i'm not ashamed to say that even though i'm going into my 30s soon, i will never step reading manga/watch anime because that is the love of my life! I tend to almost always lean towards shonan mangas , and my all time favs are Naruto, Attack on Titan, Detective Conan, and Demon Slayer. 

I love C-dramas and especially the historic ones. And yes, i'm still obsessed over Untamed lol XZ and WYB are so cute (and so cute as a TV couple lol).....


----------



## RedPanda

I mostly talk to the forum members who use the Discord server, otherwise I am pretty bad at making friends directly through the TBT site. I do know some better than others because we traded together and stuff like that, but yeah, if they're not on Discord I probably haven't had lengthy interactions. But I'm happy to talk to folks here. As for interests, I love a lot of things but off the top of my head: red pandas (obvi), foraging and fungi, science and nature, history, science fiction, fantasy, and adventure themes (in TV, movies, games, and books.) Currently reading The Secret Commonwealth by Philip Pullman. Next in the queue is Entangled Life: How Fungi Make Our Worlds, Change Our Minds & Shape Our Futures, by Merlin Sheldrake. (Who has the coolest name ever, btw.) Also interested in design and how people communicate with design (that's my profession.)


----------



## corvus516

I go by Delta online because my real name is peak cringe.

My favourite colours are purple, red, blue, and pink. I usually prefer neon colours over dark or pastels.

I don't really have a favourite animal because they're all awesome, but I particularly like birds, frogs, snails, and anything in the deep sea. Don't underestimate how long I'm able to go on a tangent about any of those.

I tend to hyperfixate on specific games, films, books etc; with games I especially love Minecraft, Animal Crossing (duh), and Cookie Run, with films I enjoy Lilo and Stitch, 9, The Iron Giant, and Return to Oz.
I really, really love Homestuck but I don't really know what that would count as. (It's a comic but... a game at the same time..???)

I kind of like anime but at the same time I don't watch any that often anymore. My current favourites though are Nichijou, Asobi Asobase, and Keep Your Hands Off Eizouken. All of them are a combination of slice of life and comedy and follow the "three idiot friends vibing and being idiot friends for a whole season straight" trope.

It's also my birthday in two days!
Fun fact: I was born thirteen minutes past twelve, but on my birth certificate it says fourteen minutes past because of the whole "thirteen is bad luck" thing.


----------



## jiny

hii im shazi! i used to go by ella when i was younger bc i felt uncomfy sharing my real name lol, but i think that was a mistake since most of the ppl i made friends with know me by ella : P anyway im 16 and a junior in high school! 
im really into kpop, got into it in 2015 and ive gone back n forth w it, currently into it right now haha. my favorite groups are bts, got7 & exo. i also love krnb!! 

im honestly p reserved when it comes to making friends online, theres very few ppl i can form a connection w online effortlessly, and when i try it comes off as weird but im really cool (atleast i think) when you get to know me : ) i wish i had more friends on tbt, i had a few friends back in 2016/17 but ive drifted w alot of them or they just are inactive on the forums : ( i miss them but welp. i hope i can make new friends soon tho : ) feel free to post a vm on my profile ill be more than happy to continue a convo !!


----------



## shion

hi, i'm shion! i stopped using tbt for a long time but i want to get back into it ^^
i'm 20 years old, and non-binary! my pronouns are fae/faer and i am bisexual
also a gemini eheh and i believe i'm an infj. i like to read tarot and natal charts. ask me sometime!

i'm korean! i speak it fluently. i really love fashion, anime, video games, baking, and anything cute.. or creepy. i am quite chatty online. i love to make friends <3 i love cats. my cat is named momo and she's orange and we love her. i also love plants, i have too many to tell you them all but they are well loved. i like walks in nature, flowers, and mushrooms. i feel very connected to them!

my favorite anime is jojo's bizarre adventure. my favorite game besides animal crossing is probably pokemon.

i'm a pietro stan and i restart my island too much. ummm that's all i can think of to say lol!


----------



## Poppies_92

I'm Steven

I'm 28

I live with Autism, I was diagnosed when I was very young age. It used to bother me, but growing up in learned to be happy with who I am.

Other short things. I'm Hispanic, Mexican background.

I enjoy gaming, especially from Nintendo & Sony, favorite game is Super Mario 64

I enjoy cooking, favorite thing to cook is America breakfast, think that's the correct name lol

I enjoy reading comics, DC Comics is my favorite along side Marvel and Image Comics.

I used to play the Piano and read music  well enough when I was very young, I'm looking into getting back into that hobby again this year :]

I could go on but ill stop here lol. Also this community is the nicest I've ever seen online


----------



## Jam86

quick heads up - i talk a LOT

so anyway i'm jasmine (not a fan of the name but oh well)
i'm 19 and will be 20 on march 23rd, i'm half english (mum) and half indian (dad)

i'm a huge fan of games like:
pokemon, animal crossing, legend of zelda, harvest moon, mario kart, yo-kai watch, style boutique, hatsune miku etc

i love music so much ♡
mainly: madeon, taylor swift, my chemical romance, alien ant farm, panic at the disco, zedd, selena gomez, incubus and k/da 

i'm also obsessed with animation and love cartoons, my favourites are:
steven universe, avatar the last airbender, gravity falls, she-ra princess of power, kipo, the dragon prince, hazbin hotel, the owl house, helluva boss, adventure time, pokemon xy&z (probably more but this is off the top of my head)

i have a lot of hobbies, i love drawing, sewing, embroidery, gaming (obviously haha), jewellery making and playing the piano
also i'm really shy irl but for some reason am completely fine talking on this website (i guess it's because everyone is so kind on here)

i guess i don't really do much other than doing my hobbies, listen to music and watch tv
i hate going outdoors, i have 1 friend irl and i'm asexual/aromantic

so that's probably everything about my life 
(typing all this has sucked all the life out my phone )


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I believe i’ve already posted here, but whatever.

I‘m Lavender, better known as BlushingTokki77, SpaceTokki77, and Toki.
I love acnh, art, and anime
And i’m really looking for a lump of coal and white rose collectible  (help!)


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm Clare and I'm the grand old age of 33.

I haven't gamed since the days of The Sims and early Tomb Raider games so getting back into it years later with ANCH has been an eye opener along with buying Switch Lite, however so far I'm loving it.

When I'm not attempting to make my island look less like a barren wasteland I'm busy with my fashion blog Evermore Fashion on Tumblr which I've been running for the last few years. It's pretty popular and keeps me busy online but the pandemic has slowed that way down with runway shows not happening like they used to.

Music wise I'm mainly in to symphonic metal/rock with my favourite band being Within Temptation, I've seen them a few times live and was meant to see them again last year with Evanescence. However that's now been rescheduled to October 2021, but who knows if it will be moved again.

I'm also a big fan of supernatural/fantasy dramas and grew up on shows like Buffy, Angel and Charmed, although I can happily rewatch those shows compared to some of the crap TV and streaming services (minus Lucifer) put out today. Oh I'm also a fan of the MCU and currently loving it's latest edition to the Marvel Cinematic Universe WandaVision.

I think thats about it from me that I can think of for now...


----------



## OtakuTrash

I'm Madeline.

I'm 16, and an aspiring fame dev. I have ADHD, and it's a pain to deal with. Video games are the only things that keep me focused, and sane. Anime is pretty much my favorite type of show. It's very fun to stroll around the forums, and I somehow have the skill to type in all caps without being annoying!


----------



## Merielle

Hi!  I'm Merielle, but Meri is fine too!  I'm 22, demisexual, nonbinary, and I have two cats.

I enjoy art and writing, and I'm currently in the early planning stages for a book I hope to publish someday.  Eventually I might get RPG Maker and do a bit of game dev too (or maybe I'll do a visual novel, who knows), but we'll see how it goes!  On the side I'm slowly trying to learn Japanese (so I won't have to rely on the media I want to read/play/listen to getting released in English) and German (I have some German heritage and I think the language sounds pretty~).  I'd also like to get a baby/handheld harp in the future and learn to play it; I love how it sounds and right now I know very little about music, so it's an area I'd like to improve on.

My favorite genres of video game are RPGs, life sims, and otome/dating sims, but I'll play a little outside of those too on occasion.  I also like to play Minecraft sometimes, and more recently I've started playing Fall Guys.  I play Pokemon a little bit too, but I play the main series games very casually—I love the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series a ton though (minus Gates to Infinity).  There's a lot of games I'm excited for, but right now I'm trying to catch up with my gaming backlog before I add too much to it.

Speaking of backlogs, I have a lot of series I'm reading but haven't finished that I've been trying to catch up on.  Most of the manga I read are shonen series, but there's some shoujo series that I like as well.  Outside of anime/manga, I like AtLA (though I still haven't gotten around to the last season of LoK), Steven Universe (not caught up with this one either, are you sensing a pattern here), and I've started rewatching the first few seasons of Winx Club too.

I collect a few things as well—mainly merch of my favorite characters, but also some plushes, especially Alpacasso, Pokemon, and Slime Rancher plush.  In my spare time/in the background I also like to watch Youtube—my favorite Youtubers are Dollightful and dannydinosaur, but I also like to watch horror let's plays from Markiplier, 8-BitRyan, and DomPlays.  I watch Hermitcraft and a little Yogscast with my parents too.

That about covers it, I think.


----------



## ForeverALoan

Heyy guys Im Dakota (better known as ForeverALoan)

Im a girl who is about 5'3, brunette with shoulder length hair, and blue eyes.

Im part hispanic, my grandpa is from Mexico but I havent had contact with him since I was 2, and so I havent been in touch with my roots much.

I like to talk a lot, Im a really social person. However, I do have really bad social anxiety at the same time...
Okay so I guess it makes more sense to say im very social with people im close with, haha.

Im also really friendly so if any of yall wanna be friends Id be down : )

My friends are the most important things in my life, as they have been there for me when my family most definitely hasnt and they have helped heal me from some of the damage inflicted by my difficult at-home life. my family is a really big ****ed up mess and I hate it but Ive ever only talked about that with one person on here. I don't like having too many friends though if they aren't close with me, because when you have too many friends Ive noticed they start to talk about you and one of the things I hate the most are fake people. I really only have a small group of veryy close friends

I spend a lot of my spare time looking at memes because they keep me distracted, or talking to my friends because theyre whats keeping me happy

I really enjoy writing, and its something that has always come naturally to me. When I was little I dreamt of being a writer, but that dream just seems to be becoming even more elusive as time goes by :/

Im a vegetarian and I really like animals. I have 4 dogs and 2 cats. I have also in the past owned hamsters, crawfish, lizards, and fish. I really want a pet pig rn and ive wanted one since I was really little.

Im a runner- I do track and cross country and Im actually decently fast. Im the fastest girl on the team, and I got 2nd place at districts for cross country and I was the top finisher on the team (basically means I did better in my division than anyone else did in theirs). In track Im the fastest long/mid-distance girl, but the coach is an ass and keeps kicking people off the team, so Im the last girl left on long distance who is eligible to travel to meets with the team. Hes threatened to kick me off a few times though, so we'll see how long that lasts. Hes been targeting me and my boyfriend and one of my best friends (she got kicked off already) my boyfriend is ranked third nationally in his age group and division though so he's super fast and the coach is hesitating on kicking him off because he's really important to the team.

I also play the saxophone (which I keep forgetting how to spell for some reason)

Umm lets see what else.. my favorite tv shows are Futurama and Friends. I have seen each soo many times. Also people with anxiety tend to rewatch tv shows bc we know whats going to happen and it gives us a sense of security, but I love these shows sm it makes me happy to rewatch. Friends is my comfort show and my favorite character is Chandler. Very random tidbit, but I have quite a few fictional crushes because my brain attaches to them for some reason.

Lol I cant really think of anything else for some reason but Ive already typed a lot.

See yall around


----------



## xhyloh

okay so hi there !! i'm shy, shiloh, or rosie! i'm a 22 y/o bisexual artist who's turning 23 next month! i live with adhd, ptsd, bpd, general anxiety, and depression so sometimes simple things like responding to messages will take me ages... i'm also taken by my lovely boyfriend of 5 years!

i like video games, animation, drawing, film-making, and collecting plush toys! i'm a fan of cartoon-y, western art styles and i think that shows through a lot in my own art! here's a list of some of my favorite things!

*animanga*: studio ghibli, hunter x hunter, mob psycho 100, demon slayer, wonder egg priority, the promised neverland, death note, beastars

*games*: animal crossing, silent hill 2, overwatch, genshin impact, cookie run, hades, minecraft, persona 5, splatoon, danganronpa

*shows*: infinity train, avatar: the last airbender, bojack horseman, twin peaks, my little pony, the powerpuff girls


----------



## Licorice

My name is Renee. I’m 28 and just killing time until I die.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

hewwo!! :3c

my names Smoochs!! you can also call me Happy! i'm 22, ace/pan, and use she/they pronouns! i live with autism, depression, anxiety, and possibly adhd, which make it hard to not question everything i do, overthink everything, and just deal with social situations in general. but i will not let any of that stop me!!

my main goal in life is just be happy and try not to care what others think. i will wear kandi all over my arms and tripp pants and mall goth and hippie fashion and carry a plushie with me and enjoy the things i enjoy and WHATEVER I WANT WITHOUT CARING WHAT OTHERS THINK DANG IT!!! 

i love lots of stuff!!! animals, toys, yellow, pink, vintage stuff, pokemon, sonic, trolls, pikachu, oddities, princess peach, aesthetics, pokemon cards, stuffed animals, scenecore, kidcore, cottagecore, cluttercore, etc. 

i keep to myself most of the time and have little friends irl (of my own choice). mostly due to anxiety and i think slight agoraphobia, but also becus i'm not very social. not that i'm not friendly i just don't like strangers. ;^; you can tell i like you if i talk alot though becus i do when i'm in a good mood! or if i just get excited to see you. 

in my spare time i mostly scroll through the internet and tiktok make kandi (i'm working o my first ufo cuff!!), collect lots of stuff (pokemon cards, lol surprise, toys, world's smallest toys, glitter critters, etc.), bake/cook, play video games, burn way too much incense, drink way too much pineapple fanta, take care of my plants, garden, add stuff to my aesthetic pinterest board, and listen to alot of music. i'm also learning to crochet!!

fun facts:
-i have no favorite animal, i love them all!!
-my favorite place to go is the beach!
-some of my favorite youtubers are vanossgaming and pixielocks!!
-my favorite seasons in order are spring/winter, fall, and summer
-my favorite pokemon are pikachu, appletun, sunflora, politoed, chingling, vaporeon, miltank, and others!
-some of my comfort characters are eddy from ed edd n eddy, scourge from sonic the hedgehog, rolf from acnh, minnie mouse, pikachu, any of the madagascar characters, and princess peach!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Not sure if I've posted here already, but oh well.. can't hurt to do it again.   

So.. my name's Franziska and I'm 24 years old. 
I am living since 6 1/2 years in France but I'm originally from Germany.
I've moved here to live with my french boyfriend. I never learned french in school or so, so I teached it all myself and yeah..
I really hate learning languages, let's say it like that. 
My hobbies are playing video games, learning about animals (and trying to convince my bf that we need even more) and I also like to work in my garden! I have three cats (two are rescues from the shelter), 2 guinea pigs and one rabbit that i rescued from a uneducated owner (she was just too young.. I don't blame her at all). I also have two frogs living in my garden, but they are wild, but I like to act like they are my pets.
Oh yeah and one of my other hobbies is to customize consoles and controllers. I love to spraypaint my JoyCons to the current Season. 
Speaking of Season, my favorite one is definitely Spring. Not too hot, not too cold and everything starts to become alive again.. and we have two peach trees outside that are pink in Spring. ^-^

What else to say, hmm.. so I am very childish for being 24 years old, but I am slowly learning to be more mature, a big reason of that is that I am going to become a mother in September. When I told my family / friends legit everybodys first reaction was: "Whaaat? I thought you said you'd never want kids? That's so cool!" I had to laugh, because it's true.. all my life I've said I would never want kids, but I guess age does indeed change your opinion sometimes.


----------



## xara

it’s been close to a year since i last posted here so figured i’d reintroduce myself. :’)

hello everyone! my name’s xara - i’m 19yo, canadian, a high school student and i go by she/her pronouns! i’ve been playing animal crossing ever since my mom bought me a copy of wild world for christmas one year and have since played new leaf, pocket camp and now horizons! other than animal crossing, i’m really into makeup, photography, anything horror-related, reading, writing and some other stuff! i’m also a bit of a collector and mainly enjoy collecting plushies and things that i find in mystery bag/boxes. more specifically, i’m most into collecting phone cases, tokidoki figurines, disney stuff and keychains! i haven’t added to my collections in quite a while but am hoping to get back into it soon! 

i talk about her a lot but i’ve got a black shorthair cat named zeva and she is,, the loml. i’ve had her since i was in elementary school and i love her so, so much. cuddling with her, playing with her, brushing her are all simple things and yet they make me so happy. i love how she squeaks instead of
meowing most of the time. i love that whenever she wants my attention, she’ll gently start pawing at me until i give her pets. i love how she makes a beeline for me as soon as i sit down or lay down because to her, that means it’s cuddle time. i love how she always wants to investigate any food or drink that someone has, even if she knows that it’s of no interest to her. i just love everything about her and i’m so grateful to have her. 

despite how introverted and socially anxious i am, i actually quite like making new friends as well. it’s not something that happens very often but it always makes my heart warm. i love helping people when i can and enjoy doing little things for them such as wishing them a happy birthday! 

some other little facts about me are my birthday’s march 2nd (pisces), my dream career is to be a pet groomer, my favourite animal is a deer and i have literally no idea what my sexuality is half of the time lmao.


----------



## satine

Oh here I go as Satine! I am 22 years old and I live in Texas, around the outskirts of Dallas. I am a university student! I am getting two degrees simultaneously -- Honors B.A. in History as well as a B.A. in Russian Area Studies. I am studying to go to law school! I have my heart set on going to UT Austin, and I am studying pretty hard for the entrance exam right now since I am graduating from undergraduate school in May 2022!! Which is a little later than originally planned, but it still feels like it's approaching so super quick. 

For work I work for my university in the cybersecurity department. I basically am the receptionist, though I design our photoshop graphics and handle our social media account. I like it a lot better than my previous jobs lol. 

I have two kitties -- one is named Caesar and he is a bengal, and the other is named Scooby, who is an orange tabby. One day I'll get a dog too but I can't do that until I have a more permanent living arrangement. 

I'm really into reading and politics, particularly International politics. In fact I hope to do something involved in it someday. I'm compelled to either enter politics or help victims of CSA, human trafficking, and assault. I am a survivor myself of something along those lines (won't go into detail though please) so I feel particularly compelled to help others who suffer from it. 

For fun I like to do a lot! I like to play ACNH (of course), or sometime Sid Meier's Civilization V, Skyrim and also Red Dead 2. I also write! I do role-plays haha. I haven't outgrown it yet. I only ever write with one person though. I of course speak Russian (since I'm majoring in it) and so I love to watch Russian TV or films or read about the news over there. Before everything shut down I loved to go horseback riding (I ride dressage and I am trying to get into cross country), I practiced krav maga (very beginner lol), and I actually am one of those rare heathens who enjoys running lol! 

I'm SUPER into fashion. So much so that I'm teaching myself how to sew (in my very little free time) so that I can draft my own designs. I love 60s fashion, see, and it's hard to find things to my taste. I got out of shape with the dumb lockdown unfortunately so I'm working out and trying to get fit again, and I promised myself as a reward a HUGE shopping spree when I'm finished lol so I'm really excited for that! 

I'm not sure what else to say here! I don't feel like I do too much these days so I feel like I barely have anything to talk about as far as hobbies go lol!


----------



## Midoriya

Outdated.


----------



## secondarycolors

Midoriya said:


> Lol, I told myself I would never post here again because somehow I always end up making my intro way more complex than it needs to be.  But here I go again, and I’m going to try and keep it as simple as possible this time.  X)
> 
> Hey there, everyone.  I’m Riley.  23 years old (almost 24), and I live in Texas near Dallas.  I’m a university graduate with a degree in business administration and a concentration in journalism.  I also have a fictional book series that’s been on the backburner for awhile, but that I plan on finishing at some point.  It’s safe to say I love writing things WAY more than I love reading them.
> 
> I was born with Aspergers (Autistic Spectrum Disorder) and diagnosed at a young age having to deal with it my entire life.  I took speech classes when I was younger though and over time I’ve just learned how to pick up on social cues and read rooms to the point where sometimes I forget I have it in the first place.
> 
> I’ve done martial arts for almost 14 years now, since I was 10 years old.  I’ve managed to earn a black belt first degree (the belt after black belt) in Karate, and I have a brown belt second degree in Aikido.  My goal with that is to have a black belt in multiple arts.
> 
> I also absolutely love anime and video games, especially anything by Nintendo.  My top five favorite anime shows are Parasyte the maxim, My Hero Academia, Kill la Kill, Cowboy Bebop, and Jujutsu Kaisen (my list has changed from before).  I really wanted to learn how to speak and understand Japanese when I was younger and still have a small pocket dictionary of Japanese words.  I still want to pursue it, though it would be arguably more difficult now that I’m older.
> 
> Animal Crossing will always have a special place in my heart, as I’ve played every game in the series.  Other games I like to play include Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Xenoblade, Smash Brothers, My Hero One’s Justice, and Genshin Impact.
> 
> Despite having a disability that cripples me socially, I absolutely love to get to know people both in real life and online and have always had a knack for being able to relate to others and help them out.  If you ever want to chat about anything, need to vent, or want to be friends, my inbox is always open!


Cowboy Bebop will always be a banger. Greetings from a fellow DFW-ite. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021

What's good, familia. I joined this site cause I picked up New Horizons and really enjoyed my time on animalcrossingcommunity.com back during the City Folk days.

I'm 24 years old, live in the DFW area, and work in fundraising for a nonprofit - although my dream is to write and direct films. In my free time I make and watch films, skateboard, and game, among other things. Looking forward to getting to know y'all. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



satine said:


> Oh here I go as Satine! I am 22 years old and I live in Texas, around the outskirts of Dallas. I am a university student! I am getting two degrees simultaneously -- Honors B.A. in History as well as a B.A. in Russian Area Studies. I am studying to go to law school! I have my heart set on going to UT Austin, and I am studying pretty hard for the entrance exam right now since I am graduating from undergraduate school in May 2022!! Which is a little later than originally planned, but it still feels like it's approaching so super quick.
> 
> For work I work for my university in the cybersecurity department. I basically am the receptionist, though I design our photoshop graphics and handle our social media account. I like it a lot better than my previous jobs lol.
> 
> I have two kitties -- one is named Caesar and he is a bengal, and the other is named Scooby, who is an orange tabby. One day I'll get a dog too but I can't do that until I have a more permanent living arrangement.
> 
> I'm really into reading and politics, particularly International politics. In fact I hope to do something involved in it someday. I'm compelled to either enter politics or help victims of CSA, human trafficking, and assault. I am a survivor myself of something along those lines (won't go into detail though please) so I feel particularly compelled to help others who suffer from it.
> 
> For fun I like to do a lot! I like to play ACNH (of course), or sometime Sid Meier's Civilization V, Skyrim and also Red Dead 2. I also write! I do role-plays haha. I haven't outgrown it yet. I only ever write with one person though. I of course speak Russian (since I'm majoring in it) and so I love to watch Russian TV or films or read about the news over there. Before everything shut down I loved to go horseback riding (I ride dressage and I am trying to get into cross country), I practiced krav maga (very beginner lol), and I actually am one of those rare heathens who enjoys running lol!
> 
> I'm SUPER into fashion. So much so that I'm teaching myself how to sew (in my very little free time) so that I can draft my own designs. I love 60s fashion, see, and it's hard to find things to my taste. I got out of shape with the dumb lockdown unfortunately so I'm working out and trying to get fit again, and I promised myself as a reward a HUGE shopping spree when I'm finished lol so I'm really excited for that!
> 
> I'm not sure what else to say here! I don't feel like I do too much these days so I feel like I barely have anything to talk about as far as hobbies go lol!


I've been on this site for five minutes and you're the second DFW person I've seen! 

It's really cool that you're into politics - I studied public and nonprofit management in college and read a lot of politics in my free time. I haven't landed firmly on any political orientation, but libertarian socialism has intrigued me for some time, and it's hard to see myself ever becoming any more conservative than a social democrat.


----------



## Holla

I have only just realized that I have never posted in here before so hello! 

I'm Holly. Holla is a childhood nickname of mine that I grew fond of and typically use for my online persona. So feel free to call me by either name. I'm a 25 year old Canadian. I actually live in Ontario super close to the US/Canada border. So before covid it was pretty easy to visit northern New York State for an afternoon. Other than the odd trip to the Northern US I've never gone travelling even though I'd love to one day.

I went to college for Civil Engineering Technology. Think infrastructure type stuff like designing water main systems, roads, sidewalks etc. Though my current job that I've had since 2019 is more in the field of mechanical engineering. I work for a conveyor company making 3D models and drawings of various conveyor components from conveyor belts, bucket elevators, screw conveyors etc.

I'm a pretty shy and quiet person in general and often suffer from anxiety. For those that follow the Myers Briggs personality types I identify most closely with being an INFJ. Once people get to know me though I can open right up and let all my silly weirdness ensue. I'm also very tomboyish for a girl.

Growing up I had an older brother. Older by just under 3 years. He was diagnosed with a severe case of Autism at a young age though, so despite being younger I often felt like the older sibling. Eventually my parents made the hard decision to give him up to a foster home cause we literally couldn't do anything together as a family. Something as simple as going to he movies was a no go, nevermind travelling anywhere. I still got to see him every other weekend at least, but ever since he moved into the foster home I grew up more like an only child really. It's still hard even today as when I see him I still can't really have any form of a conversation with him. I'm also guilty of forgetting he even exists at times and that makes me feel downright horrible.

I recently figured out that I'm a demisexual and demiromantic person. Basically I need to form a close bond with someone first before I can fall in love with or feel sexually attracted to someone. I was in a relationship where I didn't have that bond and it was a very cold and dead feeling. Even simple affectionate gestures were a huge turn off. I have recently found a new partner though and I can feel the beginnings of something there. So I know with time as we deepen our bond I am likely to fall in love it's just going to take longer than the average person and I'm ok with that. I also want to put out there that I fully support people of all different gender and sexual identities. I might not understand how you feel, but I will respect and accept you for who you are regardless.

I'm also a huge nerd/otaku. I love several video game series such as Animal Crossing, Splatoon, Fire Emblem, Mario Kart, Story of Seasons, Rune Factory, and Pokemon. I have a decent collection of Nintendo consoles as well including a Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance SP, 2 DS Lites, 3DS XL, New 3DS XL, Wii, Wii U and Switch. I love certain old classic games (like SNES era) as much as newer games. I'm into anime as well. I seem to mostly watch shounen like Fairytail, Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, My Hero Academia, Hunter X Hunter etc. but I'll sometimes watch more shojo/slice of life type shows like Fruits Basket, Clannad and Angel Beats. I owe my love of anime to the classic Sailor Moon of the 90's though as it's what introduced me to that kind of media in the first place. Which is my my New Horizons island is Sailor Moon themed.

I'm sure there's more about me that I could share but I'll leave it at that. If you want to get to know me more feel free to send me a message sometime on the forums. Despite being shy I do enjoy hearing from others. See you around the forums!


----------



## SakuraMoon

Okay, Welp- Here goes nothing...

*The Basics*

*Name:* ... (Okay my name is super uglyy-) Kiara..

*Nickname:* Pfft- something not polite to even say or type publicly..

*Name Pronunciation:* Key - R - Uh

*Gender:* Non-binary.

*S.O:* Panshmexual !

*Appearance*

*Hair Color:* (Donut judge mEeE) It's a pastel blue.. ( YES I DYED IT PASTEL BLUE =v=)

*Hair Style:* A mess.

*Eye Color:* Wh- I can't see them so idk. And yEs I'm too lazy to look in a mirror at me ugly self to cHeCk.

*Build:* Skinny.

*Personality*

*Love Interest:* IMA SINGLE PRINGLE WHO DON'T LIKE TO MINGLE !!!

*Likes:* Drawing, daydreaming, & being kind to others in any way possible.

*Dislikes:* Arguing, seeing my loved ones upset.... bUgS.

*Hobbies:* Drawing & being on TBT.

*Personality:* Ah yes I- HOLD IT! ( That's for me to know and you to find out... )


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm autistic and for the longest time I've always relied too much on what people think of me which has really affected me personally. I need to learn to validate myself and not focus on what people think of me and how I should not live up to their expectations. I need to decide what makes me feel good about myself and I should be around people who respect me for who I am. Its this realization that has finally hit me.

When someone tells me a hurtful thing. I feel pressured to do stuff to make them feel happy but then my mental well being suffers because I am not feeling happy about it. I feel like If I do what they tell me to do they will be happy but then I suffer on the inside.  Its hard when you try to do things that make you happy but then the people you love will try to tell you to do things that is "for you own good" You try and stand up for yourself but then they tell you things that makes yourself feel worse. I hate this feeling so much.

I really want to believe there is good people out there, but in my case its very rare, because I've been hurt so many times in my personal life. I will forever remain skeptical whenever someone tells me how "nice" a community or someone else. At times they may look nice, but deep down they could be someone that could screw you over or sometimes lash out of you.

Nobody will ever understand what I go through. They don't know how it feels like to be abused, neglected, manipulated, and of course the most painful one being backstabbed by those who you thought they were people that cared about you, but then turned their backs on you. For an autistic like me its really hard because I feel like barely anyone understands that mental illness.

Combined that with depression it makes it a lot more difficult. I know there is kind people out there, but the biggest is we live in a time where its easy to spot really kind people, but deep down they can turn into something you would not expect them to be in a bad way. I'm just saying how I've been deal with this throughout my life. Not just on the internet, but in real life too.

I feel like such a fool for every causing anyone to be uncomfortable around me. I feel guilty to all the people I hurt. I'm also do hold myself accountable whenever I offended by my words or actions. Feel like everytime I talk to people I just feel like I'm becoming a burden to them. It has not been a good time for me. I know most people would get tired of me speaking, but I cannot control how they act.

I don't know if I will ever forgive myself for my foolish mistakes. No matter how hard I try to not make a single mistake I take so seriously and hold myself so hard to make sure I am not causing anymore harm to anyone or avoid others because I don't want to ruin their day or big any negativity to the community. I know I may look silly and really overactive, but its just how I am these days.


----------



## WildAutistic

I’m 25, female, recently diagnosed as autistic, classed as too disabled to work but I consider myself an artist. I work on paper. No digital stuff. My brother who is also my carer says I am really good at art but I failed art in school. They had so many rules about art even though the truth is there is no right or wrong in art. I left school with an F in GCSE art. But to anyone who is no good at tests, know this. There is no such thing as doing art wrong. Art is a form of self expression. How you think, how you feel, how you see the world around you. Cartoons are a form of artwork no matter what anyone says. So express yourself the way you want to. I hope this message helps anyone on here who loves creating art. Also I am here for anyone who needs someone to talk to.


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted.


----------



## WildAutistic

@Croconaw yay someone else who doesn’t follow society’s norms like a sheep. I applaud you. I don’t follow society’s weird rules either. It’s more fun to be yourself than copy everybody else.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hello.  I joined back in 2014 and became more active recently because of acnh.  I still enjoy making patterns and I'm glad to be back.  I'm 28 now...I feel like an old lady lol.  I hope you're all well


----------



## mocha.

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Hello.  I joined back in 2014 and became more active recently because of acnh.  I still enjoy making patterns and I'm glad to be back.  I'm 28 now...I feel like an old lady lol.  I hope you're all well


I’m 26 now and relate to that old lady feeling haha! I feel like there are quite a lot of “older” (in brackets because we’re still young!) people on the forum which is nice to see  Have you been enjoying acnh?


----------



## Lyrica

I’m a doctor and a Med school teacher and I love meeting new people. I’ve always enjoyed games! I am also a singer and actress and I perform in local musical theater productions! Right now, we are rehearsing “The Miserables” and I will be playing Fantine.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

mocha. said:


> I’m 26 now and relate to that old lady feeling haha! I feel like there are quite a lot of “older” (in brackets because we’re still young!) people on the forum which is nice to see  Have you been enjoying acnh?


I love it.  Many weren't satisfied with it but I adore it.  I have a lot of fun creating new areas and playing with the furniture and I LOVE seeing the villagers do more than walk around.

How about you?  Do you enjoy it?


----------



## TheWildShadow55

I don't think I've ever mentioned it on here before, but I've been an AC fan since around 2014 when I was introduced to the series via stuff relating to it absolutely FLOODING my YouTube recommendations the year prior which prompted me to want NL (and I did in fact get it for Christmas of that year), I stepped away from the series for a while but came back to it around the time NH came out. There isn't a whole lot I can really say about myself besides the fact I collect phones from recycling bins as a hobby and I also enjoy doing some freelance photography


----------



## ~Stitches~

I started loving Animal Crossing when I was about 8 or 9 years old, my friend had a DS lite and had Animal Crossing, I'd always go over to her house or she'd come to mine and I'd watch her play, and sometimes she let me play as well. I begged my mom for a DS and the game, and after a couple months, she finally got me Wild World. The obsession only began to grow, I played the Wii Version, New Leaf, and now New Horizons as an almost 22 year old, and I still love Animal Crossing as much as I did back then, and I do have some IRL friends I've met over the years who play with me. It feels nostalgic, and after a long day of work, the game never fails to put me into a better mood and put a smile on my face. I also always wanted to become an Animal Crossing streamer, I watch a lot of them, Sachie is my favorite one.


----------



## *Sakura Miku*

im a girl, freshman year in highschool and just switched schools because a neuropsychologist reccomended the school.  im kinda going through a hard time right now, i had a panic attack at school and cried in the bathroom twice. i told someone ive known for a week a ton of personal things and im worried im going to worry him or that hes going to tell someone and i know it was incredibly stupid to tell him these things. i also just overshare to these three boys i just met a week ago in class. i dont know what im doing right now but ill probably be ok


----------



## SpaceTokki77

*Sakura Miku* said:


> im a girl, freshman year in highschool and just switched schools because a neuropsychologist reccomended the school. (also because i had a girlfriend and my parents aren't fond of the gays, (im bi) so they wanted to cut off all communication with her). im kinda going through a hard time right now, i had a panic attack at school and cried in the bathroom twice. i also half-assedly attempted suicide with a shower curtain in the church bathroom last night. i dont know how to tie a noose though so it just kinda choked me for a couple of seconds before i pulled it off. i told someone ive known for a week this and im worried im going to worry him or that hes going to tell someone and i know it was incredibly stupid to tell him that. i also just overshare to these three boys i just met a week ago in class. i dont know what im doing right now but ill probably be ok if not dead.


ahhhgg, that sounds rough! let me know if i can help at all, i’m good at listening if you need to vent ^^


----------



## Croconaw

*Sakura Miku* said:


> -snip-


My biggest piece of advice here is to not over share, especially with people you met last week. You don’t know those people and I’m pretty sure the things they are telling you are certainly not true. Some people say things to get you to open up even if it’s all lies. It’s best to keep to yourself sometime. Just because you’re in school together doesn’t make you friends. It’s completely situational. If you don’t hang out outside of school, you’re _only_ school friends. It’s convenient. I’m so sorry you’re going through a rough time. School is tough. I’m graduated, but all I could think about was graduation. It was an escape for me. I felt so free after graduating.


----------



## Raz

mocha. said:


> I’m 26 now and relate to that old lady feeling haha! I feel like there are quite a lot of “older” (in brackets because we’re still young!) people on the forum which is nice to see  Have you been enjoying acnh?


There's definitely some older people here. If I'm not mistaken, there's a thread for us "old-timers". I'm 35, and even though I mostly look younger than that, mentally, I feel like I'm 75 lol.


----------



## dude98

Im 23 and I can either feel old or very young. I feel like I meet in the middle here


----------



## ecstasy

hi im nepeta but most of u here call me meraki

im 15 yrs old turning 16 in january and i reeeeaaaally love to draw

i also love video games such as animal crossing (duh), yokai watch, legend of zelda, undertale, deltarune, splatoon, rhythm games ect!

i also love cartoons!! and some animes, i recently started madoka magica

im also self diagnosed with adhd (i can't get a diagnosis at the moment but ive done a ton of research and it took a while before diagnosing myself with it)

im nonbinary!! labels r confusing but i think i might be genderfluid!

also i am an avid stuffed animal collector i have sooo many i love them

thats all i think!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Its crazy, I've joined the forum since last year and I remember just having a bad experience and just having so many mental issues going on at the time. Its weird when I came back everyone was glad to see me back despite me having a username change. I am not sure if I should feel happy about this, because I've been so used to everything bad happening to me in real life.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Raz said:


> There's definitely some older people here. If I'm not mistaken, there's a thread for us "old-timers". I'm 35, and even though I mostly look younger than that, mentally, I feel like I'm 75 lol.



Don't know if I should be worried but I have the opposite problem. I'm 57 and I feel like I'm 18. (Of course, my body takes every opportunity to remind me I'm not.    )


----------



## JulianSG16

When I was about 13 I traded five dollars and an old Eminem CD to my cousin for his copy of GCN Animal Crossing. It was over from there.
Now I'm 29 going on 30 and working as a Pharmacy Technician (after a lot of years in fast food) and trying to transfer to a hospital once my boss hires some new people. He's been good to me, better than most, and I can't leave when he's so understaffed.
Been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder, which might be why AC is so appealing to me. You mean there's a place where a handful of nice critters are unconditionally happy to see me and I can talk to them at my own pace? Done deal.
I think I might be Asexual, or at least Demisexual. I just like having friends and that's good enough for right now.
And I want to be an artist terribly, but I can never get out of my own way and make it happen.
I guess that's the end of the blog. I joined to trade amiibo cards but I miss forum life. I might be home.


----------



## ams

Lyrica said:


> I’m a doctor and a Med school teacher and I love meeting new people. I’ve always enjoyed games! I am also a singer and actress and I perform in local musical theater productions! Right now, we are rehearsing “The Miserables” and I will be playing Fantine.


Hey I’m a doctor too! I joined the forums before I’d even started med school. I had to take a year off school for mental health issues and spent weeks playing NL all day. But I went back, finished school and residency, and now I’m a doctor who still plays AC all day (on my days off).


----------



## Anitagonist

Hello! I am Ani that is what I like to be called i'm an unemployed shut-in is the harsh way to say it XD i'm into manga and anime as I have said elsewhere, my favorite manga is currently the series One Piece it just brought me so many emotions that I can't put anything above it right now, my favorite anime is Inuyasha if I get started I won't be able to stop when it comes to that series it does so much right imo and has one of the few "perfect" endings in anime, my favorite band is Skillet I want to branch out and try more music I just don't care enough to actually do it and currently I just prefer japanese music (I am a weeb ik;-; ) I sometimes like to talk about computers although I am extremely out of sync with what is good nowadays I still enjoy the tech and all that, although I'm 19 years old going on 20 the 29th of next month I am not really in sync with my generation or age group it is embarrassing how sometimes I have to ask what a certain slang word is, I was raised on 90's shows have a friend who is older who always has to reask when I tell him I know what he is talking about LOL.

(If I misunderstood the post and just told my life story I apologize XD)


----------



## soryuichi

/


----------



## smug villager

I'm a nonbinary/transmasc college student in my mid-twenties. Majoring in English with a dual minor in Creative Writing and Japanese. Thinking of swapping one minor out for Women's Studies. I live with my boyfriend and do art commissions/write articles for spare change every now and then. Got a couple of tattoos and after a brief stint as a piercing apprentice my face is more piercing than skin at this point. Big on cats, anime, feminist literature, and Nintendo games.


----------



## Shoutarous

Heya! My names Shoutarou, my friends lovingly can call me Shou! I love Animal Crossing and multiple other games as well. I'm asian (Japanese/Filipino) and native! I also play a multitude of games since I grew up on games and vintage anime. I read manga and watch anime often, I really love the series by MXTX. I'm super into my culture and learning about others' interests. I'm also a multi-media artist (poetry, drawing, photography). One of my favorite series by Nintendo has always been Pokémon. I spend time mostly with my soon to be husband most of the time. I'd love to make some more friends, nice to meet you all!!! ^~^


----------



## dawny

Hey! I'm an member who has been on here for a bit but on and off as I please haha. I love animal crossing, as well as pokemon and fire emblem! Outside of nintendo i really like elder scrolls, sailor moon, dragonball, and the list goes on. I write, I love making stories in my freetime, and also draw. When I'm not invested in one of those i am probably wasting my time on various pet games x3 Irl I collect plushies and figurines, and I have two cats and...12 mice! Right now I'm studying in the psychology field c:


----------



## salty-

Hey there, I've been on this forum since 2018 back when I got really into New Leaf. I've been having a resurgence of playing New Horizons after nearly a year of not really having motivation for the game so I've been popping onto this forum more again. 

I'm autistic 22 year old artist, I mostly draw my ocs for my stories/fandoms I'm in, my characters from a community I'm an admin of, or in general just fandoms I really like. I really like storytelling even though I don't think I'm the best at writing them down, I like making stories and I have a couple of them, including a major one I've had since I was 15 that I've been wanting to draw more of again.
I love gaming medias a lot and I don't really watch tv much anymore because I have a hard time sitting down and watching stuff if I'm not also working on art or other projects.
Some of my fandoms are LittleBigPlanet, Five Nights At Freddy's, Undertale, Gregory Horror Show, A lot of horror movies (the Scream movies are my favorite), Animal Crossing, Borderlands, Elderscrolls, Fallout, Sims, Don't Starve, Rimworld, Dead By Daylight, Stardew Valley, Friday Night Funkin, and Sonic the Hedgehog.
I'm a bit awkward in DMs if I don't 100% know people because of my social anxiety, but I find it kind of comforting to talk in general with groups of people online, including on threads like these.

I also listen to music almost 24/7, I listen to a lot of random genres. Some of my favorite singers/groups are Missio, Glass Animals, Grandson, Hollywood Undead, Korn, Disturbed, That Handsome Devil, Saint Motel, Aesthetic Perfection, Seether, MSI, IDKHOW, and probably many more that I'm forgetting.


----------



## ~Stitches~

Hello! My name is Stitches, but on Discord, my friends call me Fuzzy, Fuzz, or Socks! I'll let you choose which one you want to call me by <3. 
I'm 22 years old, I have been an animal crossing fan since I was 10. Some other games I enjoy are the FNAF series games, Cozy Grove, Legos games, and Pokemon! My favorite pokemon is Snubbull. 
One thing to know about me is I LOVE horror movies, I watch them all the time, I dont know why but I just love like the story behind them, and I do like being scared in a weird way?
I love to talk to people, so if you ever wanna talk to someone or chat, my DMS are always open.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I am Mr_Keroppi!! I LOVE Sanrio! My favorite things to do are painting, baking/cooking, and making friends! My favorite color is green! I love to play outside and my favorite fruits are strawberries! New Leaf is my first AC game and is my all time favorite and I have been playing AC since 2014 when my mother bought it for me! Since then I have bought every system that has an AC game and I own them all! I have AN EXTREMELY LARGE collection of AC stuff from basically anything! Nendoroids, Games, Cover Plates, Puzzles, Amiibos, Amiibo Cards, Plushies, Guide books, keychains and more! My meaning in life is to bring smiles to everyone! I wish everyone can do what they love and be who they want in life. I believe that if you have a good attitude than good things will happen to you. Always be kind and share! I am very happy to have made some new friends here and I hope everyone stays happy and loved


----------



## Croconaw

Deleted, will write updated version in a bit.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've been diagnosed with Autism Spectrum Disorder. Throughout my life it has been a real pain to live with. When I was a kid I used to be the silent one and never really spoke that much. I have issues trusting people because I've had the worst time with people that I thought were good but they turned out to be bad. I sometimes hate looking at my past self for all the mistakes I did and makes me look like a horrible person, its a struggle that I still have to this day.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I'm a huuuge Zelda fan (as if it weren't obvious enough), and my favorite Zelda game is Majora's Mask. I'm a minor, and a non-binary bisexual (they/them pronouns). I love talking about Animal Crossing on this lovely forum. :]


----------



## xara

it’s been almost a year since i last introduced myself already, so i figured i would post again!

i’m xara, a 20-year-old female from canada! i go by she/her pronouns, and my sexuality is… up in the air lol. my main hobbies and things that bring me joy in life are reading and writing (my favourite and most often used form of writing is short stories, but i also occasionally write poetry!), doing my makeup and buying more products (and stuff in general ) than i actually need, photography, creating art, sleeping, browsing social media and tbt, listening to music, watching tv shows/movies and obsessing over the fandoms that i’m in/my comfort characters. my taste in media is honestly all over the place and too extensive to list everything, but some of the stuff/artists i like include melanie martinez, marina, the weeknd, _sleepy hollow_, _the hunger games_, _euphoria_ and more!

i of course also love animal crossing and have been playing since 2007-2008 when my mom bought me a copy of wild world for christmas. i’ve played wild world, new leaf, pocket camp and new horizons, but the latter is the only one that i still own and play. my island’s name is axolotl and it is mostly undecorated, overrun with flowers and is ultimately a whole ass mess… but it’s mine, and i like it. 

i adopted a kitten named alize back in november and she has completely sucked up all my time and energy, but she’s the most precious thing on earth and i love her so, so much. i love her purr and how it fills me with so much joy. i love how she runs around with toys in her mouth and how she will even sometimes play fetch with me. i love how cuddly she is. i love how she sleeps with her paws tucked under her chin. i love her tiny meows and trills. i love _her_. she’s such a sweetheart, and i wouldn’t trade her for anything.


Spoiler: her <3






















i think that’s about it. i’m really not very interesting, but i’m always down to chat and make new friends!


----------



## Midoriya

Deleted, will update my bio on my profile.


----------



## maddandrea

Hello! I'm Andrea, and I'm originally from Chicago but I currently live in Lee, Massachusetts, which is in the western part of the state (also known as the Berkshires) so I'm about 10 minutes away from the border to New York State. I guess I'm considered an "older" player because I'm 37 (although I'm told I look roughly 24-27 which is nice) but I honestly don't think that age has anything to do with enjoying video games or anything like that. I own 17 video game systems and counting so for me, gaming is a passion but also a way to just relax after working or dealing with other things. I got my first video game system for Christmas in 1990 and it was the NES with the Duck Hunt gun and the Power Pad and I remember spending HOURS playing the TMNT games, Battletoads (still one of the hardest games ever), and Bubble Bobble.

I have two black cats named Sawyer and Finn (they're twin sisters and they are my world), and a 4 month old hedgehog named Quillizabeth Bader Reiki Sharp (Reiki for short). I'm a certified Reiki Master, and even though I've been working in marketing for my entire life, my dream is to move west to either Sedona, AZ, or possibly in the area of Santa Fe, NM, and open my own crystal reiki studio where I can both do reiki healing, and teach others how to do reiki. If you don't know what reiki is, here's a great article on it: *What Is Reiki?* 

In addition to working and reiki, I'm a big fan of horror movies (the Nightmare on Elm Street series is my favorite); the TV shows SNL, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, RuPaul's Drag Race, and Ghost Adventures; sushi and Rice Krispies Treats (not together obviously); and anything having to do with history and Scotland (which is my dream trip).

I got introduced to Animal Crossing kind of late in the game with ACNL, and I was obsessed with it for years. I stopped playing for a while but when ACNH came out, I got back into it while also getting into ACNH for a few months. After a while, I took a break from both but recently I got back into the entire Animal Crossing universe after going through a few really hard years. In January 2019, my brother died at age 47 from complications due to pneumonia. A month later, my friend Cody died also from complications due to pneumonia. In July 2020, my best friend Megan died suddenly from a tragic accident. Sadly, my dad passed away two weeks ago on February 19th. Needless to say, the real world isn't always fun so these games have always been a way for me to escape to a really happy place. I also really love that I have Megan the bear on my ACNH island since it's kind of like having my best friend in the game with me, since she was also obsessed with the games as well 

I promise I'm not a total downer but I enjoy being able to let people know who I am, good and bad, because it's so easy to hide behind our usernames and never let anyone know that we're real people, and I'm always an open book about who I am (it also tends to make me a very good friend because I don't judge anyone and I listen to everyone). I believe the good and the bad in our lives all make us who we are and we need the bad to really appreciate the good. Also I have a degree in English and I love writing so I apologize for the novel  Anyways...that's me! Nice to meet/get to know you all!


----------



## Lumos

Hello! I'm Lumos  I'm 28 (turning 29 on April 11th!), and living in Scotland UK with my fiance and my cat 
I'm a huge crafting fan - I partake in crochet, cross stitch, embroidery, folded book art (I need to get some photo examples to link, it looks pretty nifty) over anything, but I'm also working on picking up other hobbies! I've started practicing how to write with a feather quill and bottle of ink which is fun, but a little frustrating...

I'm a big fan of tarot cards, and currently have 4 'normal' decks, one oracle and one for spirit animal guidance  I'm still learning how to efficiently read the cards without needing to reference a source of information on them, which is a slow but fun process  I've only done a few readings for other people, but one day I'd love to be able to offer it to my friends and family whenever they request one!

I've got a number of health issues unfortunately, including a lot of chronic pains and issues that make it really difficult for me to work. To fill in my time around working part-time, I craft (as mentioned above), or I'll play my Switch (Pokemon/Animal Crossing/Stardew Valley) or PS4 (Generally it's Dead by Daylight or Minecraft I play on there). I also dabble around in graphics and photo editing which is great 

I'd like to one day venture into the world of freelance graphic design, but for now, I'm focussed on a remote university course - Health Sciences & Psychology! This is my second university course, I originally was studying Criminology! I dropped that course in favour of this one because as interested as I was in the subject, there was a lot of topics that were hard for me to handle 

I'm not really the best at introducing myself, but I love to chat and make friends! If you ever fancy a random chat, leave a messgae on my profile or send me a direct message  I've dabbled in a lot of things over the years and I often have spare time which I'd love to spend chatting with other people <3


----------



## Sophie23

I’m a girl 
I have Autism
I like Harry Potter & my favourite character is Hermione
I like to play Pokemon & my favourite Pokemon is Piplup
I like to play Animal Crossing & my favourite villager is Ellie


----------



## Chrysopal

Favourite color: *Green* but it changes a lot
Favourite number: 3
I am: Canadian
I want to visit: Europe and Greece seems awesome
I want to drive: A helicopter
My nickname given by family: Pook
Good word that I say should be used more: Triumphant
Favourite thing about TBT: The community and just the whole forum thing

I would be put in prison before joining a war on any side. I'm afraid of working my life away, I love nature and animals. People I'm shy around. I'm 25 and single with 0 kids as I still am one in ways. And I wish I was a book worm but my attention span is better with video games or short articles..

That's Mimi! Oh, and my middle name is Mimi. And I'm a girl.


----------



## King koopa

I forget if I posted here or not...
Oh well I'll do it again!
Hi, I'm King koopa, but you can call me Koopa, or K.K! I am 17 and I Iike to draw, read, and write as well! When I graduate high school, I'm planning to either become an author for children or possibly teens/young adults, or become an animator. I am Black (African American) and partially native American (about 10-20%). I'm also Bisexual and while most of my crushes were with girls, some of them were boys as well. While I am on the youngish side on the forum, I promise you, i'm definitely not annoying to deal with! If you ever want to talk, you can leave a message on my profile or Pm me!


----------



## themysterybidder

Hello everyone!  My name is Jenny, 32 and I'm from the UK.  I was diagnosed with arthritis in my late teens which limits my physical abilities.  I can't do most of the stuff I would have always loved to have done, but I try not to let it drag me down.  It's a nightmare with limited sleep and long term pain and I hate when others think just because I'm young or my hands aren't twisted that I can't have arthritis!  Everything I took for granted to be able to do has been snatched from me.  Despite this, I like to think of myself as being kind and helpful.  I will always try my best to help anyone.  My favourite actor is Sir David Jason and favourite musician is Sir Elton John.  When I was at school, I had a few close friends, and got on with people easily enough, but I was never in the 'in crowd' as I like older music, television programmes and have a style of my own. Some of my friends can't understand why I like older men, (they probably find me a bit odd, it's alright I can accept that!) I've said it before and I'll say it again I would never change who I am just to please others, if they don't like the way I am, tough!  I never usually write about myself, but I feel comfortable to do so here! Thank you for reading!


----------



## Drawdler

I‘ve thought a lot about what I wanted to say here and I still don’t know exactly what… kek. Hi, my name is Emmy. I’m in my 20’s. I’m afab, but I think I’m bigender and like being called by male pronouns.

I have CPTSD from a bad childhood and emotionslly neglectful/argumentive parents. I don’t really have IRL friends. I’m pretty lonely because of this and some other stuff which belongs elsewhere. I’ve ranted in some posts about how I want to philosophise more and don’t know anyone to wax on with, if you wanna talk about life or philosophy or deep analysis of anything I’d love that. My point is though, despite that I try to be friendly and hang out. It’s nice here as long as I don’t expect too much. But getting close with someone here or hanging out more with people here would be cool.

Some of my hobbies/interests are: prog rock music, kinda psychedelic music, jazz, jazz fusion- for video games I’m sort of interested in fighting games, actually do like Animal Crossing a lot, I’m more attached to some series which have had their time and ended, I’ve tried a lot of stuff and mostly just avoid RPGs but can enjoy some games from most other genres. I play CTRNF regularly so if you want anyone to play that game with on Switch I’m your guy, I’m really good at that one. Guilty Gear is my favorite fighting game, Lethal League is cool. I want to get back into Minecraft. I prefer indies to AAAs by a huge margin. Also I much prefer PC gaming and if a game is on Steam I play it there instead. Which is sad because right now my PC is out of commission.

I taught myself everything I know about drawing, and on a couple threads in The Museum I’ve posted my art. I’m more of an idea person than someone who likes to finish and render drawings. I don’t do it a lot anymore and I have some art-related trauma but once in a while I still enjoy it a lot. I’d kind of like to start writing fics.

Feel free to message me, I do try to start it sometimes but I’m not great at following up z: / can get my expectations too high wanting to help or be close to people and getting a meh response lol ):


----------



## Croconaw

I’m reintroducing myself because the old one is a bit outdated and I personally feel a new one is needed. I’m paramasculine and I’m comfortable with they/them or male pronouns. I am a borderline (BPD) and I’m happy with my favorite person. Typically those types of relationships are seen as unhealthy, but we have both set healthy boundaries with each other, and we are great friends. 

I’m that sports fan who just happens to travel. I live a minimalistic lifestyle and stand by the fact that everyone should travel at least once. I have taken countless train trips and even more bus trips. My happy place is the desert, and I would not have discovered that if not for  traveling. I’m a sucker for hot weather. I’d choose a heatwave over a snowstorm any day.

My favorite sport happens to be hockey despite not having any ties to Canada and hating cold weather, so that’s a bit strange, huh? I do follow other sports, but not as closely as hockey. Other sports that I follow include baseball and college football. 

I’ll leave this off here because I’m not about to tell my whole life story. Who has time for that anyway? This is just a slightly updated version of my previous post here. Besides, I will likely ramble on about other aspects of my life on different threads if you really are that curious.


----------



## Franny

i don't remember when i replied to this last. oops.

my name is Fran, i go by franny only on forums. she/her pronouns, i'm a girl. however they/them does not bother me, oddly enough. i plan to change my name IRL, at some point in my life, so dont get too attached to "fran" LOL. it's short for francine, i was named after my grandparents who are awful people so my name will be kicked to the curb once i can find a better name!

i'm 22 years old, i have ADHD, my biggest hobbies are computers, lolita fashion and video games. my favorite video games include bayonetta, pokemon, fallout new vegas, the sims (any,) paper mario TTYD, etc. i like a lot of games, just ask  i have two cats, one's named Mayday and the other is Minmo. they're both named after things in games, if you can tell me which ones i'll be your friend LOL. i have lots of OCs i hold very near and dear to my heart. my toyhouse is in my signature if you'd like to have a look 

dry, gen-z type humor, kind of the "mom" friend apparently (i don't think so) and i'm very straight edge, meaning no smoking or drinking. i'm the lamest 22 year old you might ever meet, but if you like that, then we'll be good buds 

PS my favorite food is anything chicken. send chicken recipes~


----------



## apeisland

hello ! I want to introduce myself too. I (they/them) really like animals and am dog trainer. I am trying to study to be in childcare too. I am not good at games because I get distracted and frustrated easily but I have loved animal crossing since I was a kid. My first game was ACWW and I used to play with my brother. As I am so easily distracted and need a lot stimulation, I often times stop playing animal crossing, a year later I pick up on it again and so on. That is why I am still pretty new to the game, as I played in the begining but wasn't able to continue playing until this summer. I am happy I found this forum and can live the AC experience to the fullest despite being late.

My favourite animals are great apes and I hope I can see one in real life one day, specially an orangutan. My favourite part about Animal Crossing is being friends with so many animals and them being nice to me. ❤

I don't have any hobbies because I have trouble concentrating on the simplest tasks but I really enjoy being outside and nature. And I like being with my partner, who is very sweet.  I also like plushies and have an orangutan plushie who is a big friend of mine.

See you around here ! Maybe some day we can play together ❤


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Figured I should write something new here, since the previous one I wrote is pretty outdated and lack-lustered.

My name is Charlie, but my online alias is Zelda. I'm non-binary with they/them pronouns. I play an array of Nintendo games, but my favorites are Animal Crossing and The Legend of Zelda (as seen with my username). I'm still fairly young (to put it into perspective, I'm still in high school...) and I'm Canadian. I'm extremely introverted and anti-social, and I try to be mature but I don't think it works. XD My hobbies are reading, writing, drawing, playing video games, and cooking/baking. I'm also Indigenous (my mom and her side of the family is Inuit so I was indeed from the North) and I'm bisexual. Can't really think of anything else to write, so I'm gonna end it here.


----------



## QueenCobra

Hmm, let’s see if we’re all ready….

I’m Chloe. I’m an anxious lady who writes bad novels. (age 26) My other interests include drawing, blogging, podcasting, studying history, and of course gaming. I love visiting this forum to decompress and see what everyone’s up to lol. I’m a bit nosy that way….

Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## nageki

i can't remember if i've posted in this thread yet

my name is *art*, i'm 28 and live in new zealand. i joined TBT originally to do in-game trades in ACNH but have stuck around because it's a nice place to hang out and lurk. i especially had fun with the fair just now, this was my first time participating in a TBT event and it was great ^^

apart from animal crossing my fave games are hatoful boyfriend (where my username comes from!), soulsborne series, and horrible browser games like granblue fantasy and kancolle. i'm big into anime/manga, my alltime fave series is bleach, but i also really like kimetsu no yaiba, golden kamuy, and jjba at the moment. i also like pro wrestling (lol).

i have brainrot from my main social networks being twitter and previously tumblr and it takes a lot of energy to not communicate solely in weird cryptic memes. this is probably the place where i act the most normal on the internet atm lmao. nice to meet you all


----------



## PoppyPumpkin

I made an introductory post a bit ago, but I never saw this! It's super awesome to get to learn more about all of you.
My name is Krissy. I'm from Louisiana, but I was born in NY. I adore anime/manga and have a weird soft spot for soap operas like General Hospital (I blame watching them with my mom when i was little x.x) 
I joined TBT because I started playing NH and wanted more friends, since the ones I played with in NL weren't really interested in NH at the time.
Admittedly I have ADHD/OCD (with RSD complicating things) and my anxiety and depression sometimes make me drop off the face of the planet but x.x I promise I adore people and I never mean to just vanish.
I play World of Warcraft and FFXIV as my MMO's but I have a pretty large steam library and nintendo library x.x Honestly I'm really really bad about buying games when they go on sale, then forgetting to try them, but I love games - mainly, I love to find cozy games because what usually helps me destress is to curl up on the couch and either read or play a relaxing game.
I also used to play Free Realms and even though I'm an adult now, I still miss that game a loooot. 
I'm also always afraid I sound like I'm being argumentative with people <_< so if I ever reply to any of you and I sound like i'm being argumentative, I promise I'm not x.x



nageki said:


> i can't remember if i've posted in this thread yet



mood tho, i sat here like 'i wanna reply... but did i already? gonna reply again anyway' lol


----------



## Enbymon

Hey everyone! I’m Enbymon (I’m too internet-scared to reveal my name/age), a Nonbinary fan of Animal Crossing since 2018. My pronouns are They/Them/He/Him, and I first got interested playing Pocket Camp, and got New Horizons as a Christmas present in 2020, and I’m thinking of trying to find a way of getting some of the other games too! Also I’m a scaly. Kinda embarrassed about it tho. Glad to meet everyone here! :3


----------

